#ubuntu-release 2010-07-19
<lamont> upgrade launchpad-buildd
<lamont> upgrading, even
#ubuntu-release 2010-07-20
<slangasek> cjwatson: can I ask you for a quick review of the horror that is lp:livecd-rootfs -r 367?
<cjwatson> slangasek: needs to be 'getopts :s:d:f:pa:' rather than 'getopts :s:d:f:p' (contrary to appearances, the : follows the letter, and initial : is differently special)
<cjwatson> er, rather than 'getopts :s:d:f:p:a'
<cjwatson> slangasek: as you said, horrific in concept, but otherwise looks correct enough
<slangasek> cjwatson: fixed, thanks
<slangasek> lamont: could you manually push livecd-rootfs 1.134 to acorn and sycamore, please?
<lamont> slangasek: BuildLiveCD now dist-upgrades the chroot at the start...
<lamont> so kick it and you'll have it
<slangasek> but I need the newer BuildLiveCD
<slangasek> :)
<lamont> oh...  you mean "please merge BuildLiveCD from the chroot to the real root"
<slangasek> sorry, that - yes
<slangasek> or else I mean that I've patched the wrong thing and need to try again
<lamont> heh
<slangasek> let me confirm what I mean
<slangasek> blast, I've patched the wrong part
<lamont> yeah. was just gonna say.
<lamont> -1
<lamont> BuildLiveCD chroots into a vanila chroot to run livecd.sh which builds the chroot you want
<slangasek> yeah, when you say that it rings a bell :)
<lamont> and thereby escapes from Seal training
<slangasek> lamont: ok; can you merge the fixed BuildLiveCD from bzr, or do you need me to get it published first?
<slangasek> (I need to upload anyway for the livecd.sh changes, but if you can get the merge in place at the same time, that would be peachy)
<lamont> I didn't merge it
<lamont> remind me of the branch I want to look at?
<slangasek> right after LP acknowledges my attempt to commit :)
<lamont> so did BuildLiveCD actually require changes?
<slangasek> it does because I need to pass the argument all the way through from the caller on antimony
<slangasek> but I'm still waiting on LP...
<lamont> neat
<slangasek> there we go
<slangasek> lamont: lp:livecd-rootfs
<lamont> live
<lamont> livecd-rootfs (1.135) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<lamont> WTF?
<slangasek> surely that's ok if you're just merging BuildliveCD? :)
<slangasek> the changelog commit is coming, slowly just like the last one
<lamont> heh
<lamont> 'twas more of an attribution/citation challenge
<slangasek> lamont: ok, uploaded to the archive; is the merge done, so I'll be able to kick this off in an hour?
<lamont> rev 370's BuildLiveCD is live on acorn/sycamore
<lamont> livecd.sh is whatever is current in the archive when you kick the pig
<slangasek> lamont: yay! thanks
#ubuntu-release 2010-07-21
<slangasek> cjwatson: livecd-rootfs 1.137 - thanks and argh; set -u drives me batty
<cjwatson> slangasek: likewise
<ogra> lamont, do you see any issues (buildd wise) with that livecd-rootfs change ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/466935/
<lamont> ogra: cleanup() needs to deal with making sure it's unmounted, if we pass that way
<lamont> as in, think about when the script fails...
<ogra> oh, yeah, indeed, do you see any probs beyond that ? i.e. loop mounting not being supported or some such ?
<lamont> nothing else hits me in the face, no.
<lamont> wut? you can do count=0 and have it do something useful?  COOL
<ogra> yup :)
<ogra> its extremely fast too
<lamont> and here I'd been doing all this work to be able to say count=1
<ogra> and doesnt really us space on the filesystem until you write to it
<lamont> this is most cool
<ogra> *use
<lamont> yah
 * ogra hopes to shove off 1-2h from the current build time with that change
<lamont> genext2fs is that slow?
<ogra> 3h per image is simply wrong
<ogra> 1h for the chroot installation, 2h for genext2fs
<lamont> that will be nice
<lamont> bbiab
<ogra> the prob is that it allocs the whole imagesize in ram before adding the image content
<ogra> which means endless swapping
<lamont> wtf? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ogra> its relatively fast on my 4G laptop ... but on the babbages it just sucks
<lamont> big time
<ogra> lamont, http://paste.ubuntu.com/466965/ ... better ?
<ogra> (seems DEV was existing but not used by anything)
<lamont> looks good
<ogra> great, committing
<lamont> ogra: if I wanted to steal acorn or sycamore for a bit, which one should I steal?
<lamont> meh. nm - I'll just abuse kakadu
<ogra> lamont, better talk to slangasek, i have nothing thats really urgent but he is rolling test images atm
<lamont> that's what I'd be stealing it for :-D
<ogra> ah
<lamont> but kakadu will do fine
<ogra> well, then any would be ok
<lamont> is your change built yet?
<ogra> not sure
 * ogra checks
<ogra> built isnt the issue though, mirrored to ports.u.c takes usually long
<ogra> built
<lamont> published?  (which rev is this?)
<ogra> 1.139
<ogra> LP says Accepted
<lamont> ok.  actually going to use sycamore, to avoid the competition
<ogra> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/l/livecd-rootfs/
<ogra> not mirrored yet
<lamont> not published yet, more to the point
 * lamont doesn't care about ports.u.c's copy
<ogra> yeh
 * lamont has manually taken the livecd builder lock on sycamore.
<ogra> k
<ogra> i'll restrict myself to acorn for test builds
 * ogra just wants to do a timed build to see the gain
<lamont> I believe your gain, and wish to reap its benefit
<ogra> yeah, i just want to know if its faster than squashfs
<ogra> since we only cp now
<ogra> but its still 1.5G
<lamont> I almost asked why you didn't rsync when I saw that cp...
<ogra> heh, yeah, i could have done that too indeed
<lamont> though cp is prolly slightly faster, given the virgin target
<ogra> though i dont think it would speed up anything
<lamont> wouldn't do a thing
<ogra> yep
#ubuntu-release 2010-07-23
<lamont> ogra: I'm curious - how much did your "copy to empty fs" change save us?
<ogra> lamont, no idea yet, the archive was constantly out of sync
<lamont> meh
<ogra> so i had no chance to measure yet
<ogra> but i suspect we'll get down to 1-2h per image
<ogra> together with sharing the load between two livefs builders now that should be breezingly fast
<lamont> just fyi... I'll be rolling out a new buildd to all the builders in a bit, the world will go manual at some point for a little bit
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-18
<jibel> ev, cjwatson could you update wubi isolist to 10.04.3  ?
<cjwatson> jibel: I committed the change for that a few days ago and asked ev for a new build
<cjwatson> huh, I'm confused now
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/lucid/ has wubi-r191.exe dating from 21 Jan
<cjwatson> my commit was r191, dated 15 Jul
<cjwatson> ev: did you forget to push your 10.04.2 wubi commit, perhaps?
<ev> trying to figure out how to update my lucid chroot with a 3.0 kernel
<ev> probably :-/
<cjwatson> use a 3.0.0 kernel instead, it'll be less painful
<cjwatson> maybe you could use a checkout to avoid that problem?
<ev> cjwatson: new wubi up
<ev> thanks for the tips
<cjwatson> jibel: is there any hope of validating the installer changes in lucid-proposed in time?
<cjwatson> jibel: given that Peter checked my grub-installer patch for bug 695842 when applied out of band, I think regression-testing some other system with apt-setup/proposed=true passed as an installer boot parameter (alternate or server install) would be enough to let that into lucid-updates.  What do you think?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 695842 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Cannot install on HP Proliant DL385 G7 - dual RAID controllers (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695842
<cjwatson> jibel: bug 442941 should be easy to validate - the permissions check would be enough, given that the update-manager test will be hard to do in this case
<cjwatson> s/would/should/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442941 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 14 other projects) "debconf failed to upgrade from 1.5.27ubuntu1 to 1.5.27ubuntu2: exit status 128 - Use of uninitialized value $reply in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Passthrough.pm line 66 (affects: 452) (dups: 300) (heat: 2461)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442941
<cjwatson> pitti: I think we need to waive the waiting period for base-files and debian-installer to get them into lucid-updates in time for 10.04.3
<cjwatson> is anything else in lucid-proposed needed for 10.04.3?
<cjwatson> oh, bug 777759 too, that should be easy to validate as well (per my comment 1 indicating that we can probably just do regression-testing there)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777759 in casper (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "10.10 live CD prompts to upgrade to 11.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 57)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777759
<jibel> cjwatson, 442941 if tha's the only check then I verified it on many installs.
<jibel> 777759 is verified, i'll update the status
<cjwatson> jibel: 442941> the permissions check?
<jibel> right, permissions check. Anything else I can verify ?
<cjwatson> it's tricky with an up-to-date image, is the problem
<cjwatson> since there's naturally nothing to update
<cjwatson> and doing any preparatory operation that touches the debconf database in any way will invalidate the test
<cjwatson> perhaps check that you can install a package on top with software-center or whatever
<cjwatson> just as an extra regression test
<cjwatson> other than that I don't think there's much we can check - we'll just have to revisit if the problem recurs later
<jibel> that's one of the post-install test I run. installing something with software-center.
<jibel> 695842, I can only do regression-testing, since I don't have the hardware.
<jibel> cjwatson, I get the problem again with oem install, I can't pass the second stage of the installation.
<cjwatson> 695842> I think we can accept that given Peter's comment 17; but since I wrote the patch, I'd like a second opinion from pitti
<jibel> how can I debug this ? it is not reproducible. It happens on less than 10% of the install I did.
<cjwatson> can I have logs, to start with?
<cjwatson> I can at least see if there's anything obvious in them
<jibel> ok
<cjwatson> it must mean that oem-config has failed part-way through
<cjwatson> I think you'll find that /var/lib/oem-config/run still exists?
<cjwatson> (it'll be zero-length)
<jibel> yes
<cjwatson> this happens if oem-config exits non-zero
<jibel> right, that's the only error I see in the logs "oem-config main process terminated with status 1"
<cjwatson> did you run the second stage with the 'debug-oem-config' boot parameter
<cjwatson> ?
<pitti> jibel, cjwatson: I'm fine with regression-testing on bug 695842, indeed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 695842 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Cannot install on HP Proliant DL385 G7 - dual RAID controllers (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695842
<pitti> cjwatson: want me to move to -updates?
<cjwatson> let's wait 'til regression-testing has actually been done
<pitti> cjwatson: the current lucid dailies use -proposed?
<cjwatson> oh, yes, that grub-installer version should be what's on the CD
<cjwatson> I'll just double-check that
<cjwatson> yeah, it is
<pitti> i. e. the iso testing, and the following certification testing pretty much serves as regression testing
<cjwatson> should do, yes
<cjwatson> jibel: I'd like to see the logs just in case there's something that doesn't look like an error but that might give me a clue, though
<jibel> cjwatson, logs attached to bug 812230
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812230 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM install always boots to 'prepare for shipping' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812230
<cjwatson> oh, I misread your original report
<cjwatson> you never even get oem-config running, do you
<cjwatson> jibel: can you boot with the '--verbose' boot parameter, and then attach /var/log/syslog?
<jibel> cjwatson, I add it to the kernel boot command ?
<jibel> interesting, I also get logged out after few minutes.
<cjwatson> yes
<jibel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/812230/+attachment/2214765/+files/syslog
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812230 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM install always boots to 'prepare for shipping' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> I think ev already fixed something similar with upstart.
<cjwatson> if you have details, that would be helpful
<cjwatson> it apparently at least tries to run
<cjwatson> then immediately afterwards, gdm starts
<cjwatson> I wonder if they're both running on different VTs
<cjwatson> this looks like a straightforward race between 'starting gdm' and 'stopping rc'
<cjwatson> it was fixed in oneiric
<cjwatson> actually natty, at least in part
<cjwatson> however, it took a few goes to get it right; I'm not comfortable with backporting it in a hurry
<cjwatson> bug 650703
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "oem-config-prepare works, but oem-config fails to start after reboot (affects: 15) (dups: 2) (heat: 45)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650703
<cjwatson> hah, d'oh, it has a 10.04.3 task
<cjwatson> well, I don't know.  what do other people think?
<jibel> yep, that's the one
<cjwatson> I think the fix is http://paste.ubuntu.com/646431/
<cjwatson> what we could do is move all the current installer bits to -updates, and then I do a fresh upload for this bug
<cjwatson> then we build new images against -proposed
<cjwatson> if they pass, we waive the waiting period and let the new one in; if not, we leave it in -proposed
<cjwatson> then either way, we build 10.04.3 images against -updates
<cjwatson> anyone?  Bueller?
<cjwatson> pitti: do you think I can go ahead and copy base-files and debian-installer to -updates despite the short wait, on the basis of iso testing?
<pitti> cjwatson: pease do; base-files only was the .3 bump anyway, right?
<cjwatson> yes
<pitti> cjwatson: want me to move ubiquity, too? was verified now
<jibel> re 650703, sounds good to me.
<cjwatson> done base-files and debian-installer
<jibel> do you think of a way to reproduce it ?
<cjwatson> pitti: grub-installer needs to go before ubiquity
<pitti> ah
<cjwatson> jibel: well, it's a race between 'stopping rc' and 'starting gdm', so to reproduce it, you could try to force 'starting gdm' to happen later to widen the window
<cjwatson> jibel: here's one possible hack that might do it:
<cjwatson> jibel: edit /etc/init/dbus.conf, and find the 'post-start' line; in oneiric that reads 'post-start exec kill -USR1 1'
<cjwatson> change that to:
<cjwatson> post-start script
<cjwatson>     kill -USR1 1
<cjwatson>     sleep 10
<cjwatson> end script
<jibel> ok, trying
<cjwatson> ah, grub-installer verified now; I'll go ahead and move the installer bits, then
<jibel> sorry for the delay
<cjwatson> that's ok
<cjwatson> urgh, 'sru-release lucid ubiquity' is timing out
<cjwatson> I bet it's the bazillion duplicates of bug 442941
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442941 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 14 other projects) "debconf failed to upgrade from 1.5.27ubuntu1 to 1.5.27ubuntu2: exit status 128 - Use of uninitialized value $reply in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Passthrough.pm line 66 (affects: 452) (dups: 300) (heat: 2506)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442941
 * cjwatson wonders whether doing it on cocoplum will work better
<cjwatson> right, there we go.  15 seconds, too long for the API I guess :-/
<jibel> cjwatson, I can move part of the duplicates to another report if that helps.
<cjwatson> it's ok, it's done now
<jibel> I confirm that I can reproduce 650703 with the additional sleep in dbus.conf
<cjwatson> good, preparing an upload now
<cjwatson> pitti (or other ubuntu-sru member): could you review ubiquity in {lucid,maverick}-proposed, please?
<cjwatson> well, the maverick version might not be there yet.  somebody in the bug report is asking for it urgently though so I thought I should do both
<pitti> cjwatson: can do; still waiting a couple of minutes for the diff to arrive
<lamont> fyi, chroot tarballs freshened for natty ('twas pre-release) and oneiric
<pitti> cjwatson: so, admittedly I don't fully understand the correctness of the upstart condition changes, but as this was a backport, it looks fine to me
<pitti> (accepted)
<pitti> doing maverick a little later, when the queue diff arrives
<cjwatson> the quick explanation is that this moves the 'stopping rc' off into a separate package that isn't installed except on server systems
<pitti> ah, we don't install this; that makes it clearer indeed
<cjwatson> so you get either 'stopping rc' or 'starting gdm' in your job graph but not both
<cjwatson> typically, anyway
<cjwatson> I don't think it's *ideal*, but I think it should be sufficient
<cjwatson> so, once that builds and publishes, I'll do another build with -proposed, which should amount to fixing that ubiquity bug plus sorting out wubi isolist versions
<cjwatson> once 650703 is validated, we should then push it to -updates and do a 10.04.3-candidate build with -updates only
<cjwatson> and verify the hell out of that
<jibel> I tried ubiquity 2.2.27 in lucid-proposed and that fixes 650703.
<cjwatson> whee
<cjwatson> with the dbus.conf hack to widen the race?
<cjwatson> did you just upgrade it in place?
<jibel> yes I upgraded in place
<jibel> but I need to try on a real image to validate the fix because the conditions of the race are a bit different
<jibel> for example with the sleep in dbus there is a process that locks debconf config.dat that is not running in the original bug.
<cjwatson> OK, not entirely surprising that it would permute some things
<cjwatson> I was waiting for the powerpc build to finish before starting images, since that will be less hassle
<Ursinha> bug 675396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675396 in nmap (Ubuntu) "Icon missing in Kubuntu Remix menu (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675396
<cjwatson> Ursinha: is that the bug you meant to quote?  it doesn't seem urgent
<Ursinha> cjwatson: I was just abusing the bot, sorry
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<micahg> !msgthebot > Ursinha
<ubot4> Ursinha, please see my private message
<GrueMaster> skaet: Why is ubuntu server armel+omap daily on the tracker for 10.04.3 release testing?  Is this something I need to look at?
<skaet> GrueMaster, hmm,  that's not an image I was expecting to see...  and am not seeing the netbook ones on it.   hmm...
<GrueMaster> There should be no armel images in 10.04.3,  We have no LTS releases at this time.
<skaet> GrueMaster, ack.
<GrueMaster> I do SRU testing for 10.04, but that support ends with 11.10 release (yea!).
<skaet> cjwatson, ^^ I'm going ahead and disabling ubuntu server armel+omap,  since it wasn't on the 10.04.2 manifest.
<skaet> cjwatson, have started off DIST=lucid buildlive ubuntu-netbook daily-preinstalled && (for-project ubuntu-netbook cron.daily-preinstalled &)
<cjwatson> building another round of lucid images now that ubiquity 2.2.27 is in place
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-19
<lamont> there will be a brief disturbance in the buildd world in a few minutes, for bootstrapping
<lamont> and back to normal, game on.
<jibel> I verified bug 650703 on lucid.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "oem-config-prepare works, but oem-config fails to start after reboot (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 106)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650703
<jibel> actually, I verified the fix.
<cjwatson> fantastic.  I'll copy that and build a round of images without -proposed, then?
<jibel> yes, I don't see other high importance fix in -proposed to verify and required on the images.
<cjwatson> will have to wait an hour and a bit for that copy to publish
<pitti> cjwatson: bug 664115 got verified, should we move that to -updates, too?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 664115 in parted (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "parted calls 'udevadm settle' after every change causing it to hang for 180s if no udevd with matching magic key is running. (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664115
<cjwatson> oho
<cjwatson> yes, that would be nice to have
<cjwatson> I'll do that now
<cjwatson> delays us another couple of hours, but ...
<pitti> cjwatson: three minutes after publisher run, sorry for bad timing :/
<cjwatson> pitti: ah well
<cjwatson> thanks for noticing it
<jamespage> please could an archive-admin accept the following NEW binary packages into oneiric: aspectj,  bridge-method-injector,  access-modifier-checker and trilead-putty-extension
<jamespage> thanks
<cjwatson> candidate 10.04.3 images building now, without -proposd
<cjwatson> -proposed
<cjwatson> also with netbook
<cjwatson> skaet: correct netbook invocation for lucid is 'buildlive ubuntu-netbook daily-live lucid && DIST=lucid for-project ubuntu-netbook cron.daily-live'
<cjwatson> at least in the no-proposed case
<cjwatson> but I'm doing it now
<cjwatson> skaet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/10.04.3
<cjwatson> jamespage: aspectj wasn't in NEW when I looked (maybe somebody else got to it first); I've done the other three
<jamespage> cjwatson: thanks - guess someone else got to it first
<skaet> cjwatson:  thanks for pulling the ChangeSummary together.  :)
<skaet> and for netboot's images.  :)
<cjwatson> skaet: it doesn't look to me as though we can actually build netbook images for lucid right now
<cjwatson> lamont: how hard would it be to give annonaceae and cardamom lucid livefs chroots?
<cjwatson> actually just annonaceae (armel+imx51/armel+omap); cardamom (i386) worked
<cjwatson> well, worked at that level, failed for some other reason
<skaet> cjwatson:  urk.  Let me know if I can help in some way.
<cjwatson> we didn't ship 10.04.1 or 10.04.2 netbook, so I assume it's not the end of the world if it skips 10.04.3 too
<cjwatson> hmm, "bad usage", what's that about
<cjwatson> I've fixed one possible problem; I'll give it a try again after this build pass has finished
<cjwatson> Ubuntu desktop/alternate/server posted
<cjwatson> skaet: I'm finishing up now.  Builds in progress are:  buildlive kubuntu daily-live lucid && DIST=lucid for-project kubuntu cron.daily-live; DIST=lucid for-project kubuntu cron.daily; buildlive ubuntu-dvd dvd lucid && DIST=lucid for-project ubuntu cron.dvd
<cjwatson> so if you could post those when they come out, that'd be lovely
<skaet> cjwatson, sure, will do.
<cjwatson> I expect they'll mostly be 20110719.1, but obviously check :)
<skaet> :)  will do
<lamont> charlie-tca: trivial
<lamont> sigh.
<lamont> cjwatson: trivial
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> oh, okay
<lamont> charlie-tca: fatfingered, sorry
<charlie-tca> np
<charlie-tca> I got it, finally
<lamont> cjwatson: in fact, cardamom still has the lucid livefs chroot
<lamont> charlie-tca: it's moments like this that it's nice to have a face to go with the nick
<charlie-tca> agreed
<lamont> cjwatson: you have a lucid-live chroot on annonaceae\
<skaet> all,  kubuntu alternate images posted now (20110719.2)
<skaet> ScottK,  lucid's kubuntu desktop and alternate images now posted.
<jibel> skaet, slangasek bug 813037
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813037 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "d-i based 10.04.3 images failed with "no kernel modules found" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813037
<skaet> thanks jibel
<skaet> ubuntu DVD (20110719.2) now posted.
<skaet> ubuntu DVD,  Kubuntu alternate marked for rebuild
<skaet> respin of ubuntu-server,  DIST=lucid for-project ubuntu-server cron.daily,  started to pick up missing packages.
<jibel> bug 813143
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813143 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "wubi 10.04.3 rev191 fails with: TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'metalink3' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813143
<skaet> inifinity,  ubuntu-server posted (20110719.2)
<skaet> infinity,  have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PointReleaseProcess with the check for hand processing if there are changes to update-manager or debian-installer.
<infinity> skaet: I see your internal compiler didn't expand my psuedocode variables. ;)
<infinity> skaet: Looks good.
<skaet> rebuilds started now for Ubuntu DVD,  Ubuntu alternate,  Kubuntu alternate.
<skaet> inifinity,  :)   feel free to tweak it further if you so desire.
<infinity> skaet: Nah, I like a little nerd flavour in my documentation, when the target audience isn't end users anyway. :P
 * skaet chuckles to herself,  dog looks at her strangely.
 * skaet heading out away from computer for a bit...
<jibel> skaet, another point missing from the doc: ping mvo to update meta-release file on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/
<skaet> jibel,  yup.   Will add it in the same place.
<skaet> good point
<skaet> Some of the images will emerge before I return,  so if anyone spots them (with the necessary permissions ;) ), feel free to post to the iso tracker.
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-20
<skaet> Thanks to whoever posted the images.... :)
<skaet> cjwatson,  please get with Daviey after he has a chance to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/813266;  we may need to respin the server images again.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813266 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu) "eucalyptus fails to start instances (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New]
<cjwatson> lamont: thanks
<cjwatson> grah, bugs
<cjwatson> skaet: plus the ones jibel pointed to - looks to me like respinning everything is near-certain :-/
<cjwatson> oh, bah, I'm an idiot, it was fine on my disk but I did a partial commit
<cjwatson> ev: can I have a wubi/lucid r192 build, please?
<cjwatson> Daviey: let me know when you're around, for that eucalyptus bug?
<cjwatson> so.  wubi fixed but waiting on ev being around for a new build.  d-i fixed by infinity last night.  eucalyptus waiting for Daviey.
<cjwatson> I guess that means I can respin alternates
<cjwatson> oh, argh.  somebody respun already but didn't mention it here, after the bug was mentioned here.  PLEASE don't do that.
<infinity> cjwatson: We already re-spun.
<cjwatson> or at least didn't mention clearly why.
<infinity> cjwatson: (where "we" is skaet)
<cjwatson> so that'd be a waste of my time then.
<infinity> cjwatson: I think the conversation ended up split between -release and -testing.  Sorry.
<cjwatson> ctrl-c'ing and unpublishing.
<cjwatson> yeah, I think people do need to remember that conversations spread across multiple channels and queries and stuff are very difficult to follow for people in different timezones, and that it needs extra clarification
<Daviey> cjwatson: Sorry, just seen your ping in scrollback.
<Daviey> cjwatson: You know we might need to re-spin the kernel if we want that bug fixed?
<cjwatson> whee!
<cjwatson> want to talk me through it?
<cjwatson> (that would definitely mean delaying 10.04.3.)
<Daviey> cjwatson: We saw the same issue during the Maverick cycle.
<Daviey> kernel bug #588861,
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588861 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) ""pad block corrupted" error when trying to register an image with 2.6.34 kernel (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588861
<Daviey> I suspect the bug has now reached lucid kernel stable updates?
<cjwatson> do you already have a kernel developer on it?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> apw: How are you this fine day?
<apw> Daviey, ok thanks, you ?
<Daviey> apw: not so bad.. :).. do you think 588861 has been introduced into Lucid?
<cjwatson> apw: (that was code for "you're about to not be so good")
<Daviey> lol.. yes. sorry.
<apw> Daviey, which version of lucid you testing ?
<Daviey> 10.04.3 candidate.
<Daviey> so, 2.6.32-33.70
<Daviey> There is a minimal test java tool that can prove this.
<Daviey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/588861/comments/10
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588861 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) ""pad block corrupted" error when trying to register an image with 2.6.34 kernel (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,Fix released]
<apw> Daviey, ok the current source in lucid seems to have the issue yes
<Daviey> apw: assuming you are git blaming, do you know what kernel release this was introduced?
<apw> Daviey, and i assume you are saying that your tests show it affected to ?
<Daviey> apw: Well we are seeing the issue on bug 813266.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813266 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "eucalyptus fails to start instances (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813266
<apw> Daviey, am looking now
<apw> Daviey, but if that is true then the bug was introduced in v2.6.23-rc1 ... and lucid has always had it
<Daviey> hmm.
<apw> Daviey, so i have to assume something else has changed perhaps even java to tickle this
<Daviey> ah!
<Daviey> openjdk-6 was updated 5 weeks ago on Lucid
<apw> Daviey, is it easy to test with the previous jdk to confirm this is what has triggered the issue
<apw> Daviey, in parallel i will get you a kernel with the patch to test too, presuming you can re-test yes ?
<Daviey> apw: wilco
<Daviey> (The test rigs cannot access launchpadlibrarian due to firewall.. *awesome*)
<cjwatson> respinning lucid Ubuntu/Kubuntu desktop (ISO only, livefs remains the same) for Wubi fix
<cjwatson> the openjdk-6 change was a security update :-(
<Daviey> apw: I had hoped to see a reference to sendfile() in the openjdk security update.
<Daviey> Not there. :/
<cjwatson> so not easy to just revert
<Daviey> cjwatson: Haven't yet confirmed that is a culprit for opening it.
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> do you need a full list of changed packages?
<apw> Daviey, will let you know when the replacement kernels are ready for testing
<Daviey> I'm trying to remember exactly what happend.. i seem to remember openjdk said they were doing the right thing, and it was purely a kernel issue.
<Daviey> apw: ack
<Daviey> cjwatson: I'm pretty confident it's an issue that openjdk demostrated in the kernel.
<cjwatson> well, http://paste.ubuntu.com/648102/ if it's helpful
<cjwatson> note there were two openjdk-6 changes in there
<Daviey> cjwatson: groovy, is that 10.04.2 -> .3 ?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1~10.04.1 was the other change
<Daviey> cjwatson: unrelated, i'd quite like the lpapi script you used to generated that :)
<cjwatson> well, technically it's all publications to -updates since 2011-02-18, but I think that comes out about right
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648105/ - it's a cut-down version of something else so there's some cruft in there
<Daviey> ta
<cjwatson> Ubuntu desktop reposted with wubi fix
<apw> Daviey, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp588861-lucid/
<Daviey> apw: thanks!
<Daviey> It seems openjdk might not be responsible btw.
<apw> Daviey, its possible some other kernel change has exposed this one
<Daviey> The odd thing, is that the minimal test app we had for proving this in Maverick passes OK.
<apw> Daviey, hmmm odd indeed
<apw> Daviey, well let me know if the kernels help at all, hard to know if they will given the evidence
<Daviey> i'm still trying to prove how it is broken, once i have that - i'll try your kernel.
<apw> Daviey, it would be good to know if this is the fix, as likely there will be some serious hoop jumping to get this out
<Daviey> apw: trying the kernel now.
<Daviey> apw: It's not looking good, as in i believe i'm still seeing it with your kernel
<Daviey> bah.. it didn't boot into your kernel
<Daviey> scrub that
<Daviey> apw / cjwatson: Confirming that the candidate kernel resolves the issue for me.  I've asked jamespage to reproduce the failed test, then re-confirm the kernel.
<Daviey> where candidate kernel is apw's.
<apw> Daviey, so that begs the question as to why it worked before
<Daviey> apw: It might still be related to the openjdk update 5 weeks ago.. although, kinda suprised nobody else noticed it.
 * apw doesn't like unexplained regressions
<Daviey> if we had a snapshots archive, this would be much easier to determine.
<pitti> Daviey: LP has all previous package source and binary versions
 * Laney imagines lp-bisect
<Daviey> pitti: Well i'm fully aware of that.. but doesn't have an archive interface.
<astraljava> Hi gang, no alternate images for Ubuntu Studio nor Xubuntu. Is the installer broken?
<jibel> are the results from the previous desktop builds still valid (livefs remained the same) ?
<cjwatson> jibel: yeah, livefs is the same
<cjwatson> astraljava: for oneiric?
<cjwatson> missing images have nothing to do with a broken installer anyway
<jibel> ok thanks
<jibel> will move them
<cjwatson> astraljava: anyway, it's a persistent and annoying type of CD build failure which should go away once we get faster hardware
<cjwatson> I'm trying a rebuild, which may or may not fix it
<astraljava> cjwatson: Yes, oneiric. Okay, thanks for the info!
<jibel> kubuntu desktop 20110720.1 posted to the tracker
<cjwatson> Daviey: so this sounds like we're going to have to delay, or else not release the server images; minimum kernel build time is about 11.5 hours, and then we have to rebuild d-i and then the images
<cjwatson> jibel: oh, thanks, my bad
<cjwatson> skaet: ^- what do you think?  (the wubi problem is resolved)
<cjwatson> Daviey: was this actually tested properly for 10.04.2, I wonder?
<hggdh> cjwatson: yes, it was
<hggdh> (although 'properly' sounds a stretch, if this bug was present there)
<cjwatson> oddness
<skaet> cjwatson,  tempted to go with what we have for the rest of the images, and then push out the server image when we have it at this point. (assuming no new regressions are found).    Am thinking that smoser's cloud images need to be looked at to see if they can use the current kernel - am thinking if we're respinning image for server,  we probably want that kernel used as well for cloud images.
<apw> skaet, if we're respinning the kernel what level of QA are you expecting on the changes
<skaet> apw,  that's why I'm tempted to not put the server images out now,  so we can get some QA and cert on it.
<skaet> Is the candidate kernel the same except for one patch,  as the one we're shipping,   or is it picking up a set of changes?
<apw> skaet, i was assuming we'd just want to do the single commit to minimise risk
<skaet> apw,  indeed yes,  that is the preference.
 * skaet has to step away for a bit, back later. 
<Daviey> cjwatson: yeah, this would most certainly have been noticed for 10.04.2
<Daviey> it's 100% failure rate afaiks
<Daviey> jamespage is doubly reproducing to confirm.
<cjwatson> skaet: ok, not sure I know what the cloud image situation is
<cjwatson> Daviey: do you know if anyone's actually started building cloud images for 10.04.3?
<Daviey> cjwatson: Oh yes. https://uec-images.ubuntu.com/lucid/20110719/ <--- but i don't know if they have been QA'd.
 * Daviey checks.
<cjwatson> so those want posted to the tracker, right?
<cjwatson> Daviey: posted
<jamespage> Daviey, cjwatson: I reproduced the issue and then tried out apw's new kernel which fixed the problem - I'll update the ticket to reflect
<apw> Daviey, did you manage to work out what triggered the exposure of this bug
<Daviey> apw: not yet
<apw> and is the decision to spin the kernel and hold at least -server for it?
<Daviey> skaet / cjwatson: so the Cloud images have been QA'd it seems.  Previously, those images haven't followed the same release cadence as the distro point releases.
<Daviey> They get updated when a new kernel is pushed.
<cjwatson> ok, I don't mind that
<Daviey> That being said, they can be branded 10.04.3 - but a health warning should state to check it is the most recent image.
<apw> skaet, cjwatson, do we have a decision as to direction yet
<skaet> apw, working it...
<skaet> yes,  spin the kernel.   We'll hold at least server to pick it up.
<skaet> Daviey, apw,  ^^
<Daviey> I don't think it's a big deal, but is this the first time desktop vs server has had different kernel releases on a release?
<skaet> Daviey,  are you planning on resping cloud images to pick up new kernel,  or going out with the ones you have?
<Daviey> skaet: I don't think that is essential
<cjwatson> Daviey: I'm not certain, but it would surprise me if it were the first time
<cjwatson> It doesn't particularly worry me for a point release
<Daviey> skaet: the cloud image stamping of 10.04.3 isn't really a big deal, as the images are refreshed with higher freq. anyway.
<skaet> Daviey,  ok.
<cjwatson> astraljava: looks like that rebuild attempt worked better, for both xubuntu and ubuntustudio
<apw> Daviey, i assume you need this spun for -ec2 as well yes ?
 * apw pokes Daviey
<Daviey> apw: nah
<Daviey> it's a nice to have.. but we are only currently seeing this with euca.
<Daviey> If people are running euca in ec2, they have larger concerns.
<Daviey> If something like hadoop was exposing the same bug, sure.. but we've had no reports.
<Daviey> apw: So a nice to have, but no rush.
<cjwatson> is somebody dealing with uploading this kernel the?
<cjwatson> then
<Daviey> apw si ^^
<cjwatson> skaet: I have to go out now, but AFAIK everything except server is good, unless QA find other showstoppers
<cjwatson> nothing to hand off from my side
<skaet> cjwatson,  thanks.  Working server issue right now on the side.
 * cjwatson nods
<apw> cjwatson, Daviey, the kernel is being uploaded to the ckt PPA 'now'
<skaet> apw, thanks
<apw> cjwatson, Daviey, skaet, indeed it is in an building on all architectures already
<Daviey> apw: rocking!
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-21
<astraljava> cjwatson: Yay! Thanks!
<jamespage> good morning  - please could an archive admin accept the libspring-java binaries packages in the NEW queue for oneiric - ta
<Daviey> apw: Confirming that the PPA kernel resolves the issue
<apw> skaet, cjwatson, i assume that the PPA kernel should be copied out to -proposed at least, also have we decided on how much QA to apply
<cjwatson> jibel: any showstoppers you know of that would prevent releasing non-server images?
<jibel> cjwatson, I found a problem with ltsp install
<jibel> it tried to download the files from the wrong location on the ltsp server
<jibel> but there's an easy workaround
<cjwatson> is it a regression from .2?
<jibel> cjwatson, other than this, I think we are good.
<cjwatson> (is this bug 813837?  not much to go on there, it doesn't e.g. say *which* filename)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813837 in ltsp (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "ltsp client not able to load boot file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813837
<jibel> cjwatson, IDK, 10.04.2 tests are marked as passed. I'll try with a10.04.2 image
<jibel> yes, this one. I'm adding a comment and the workaround.
<cjwatson> I wonder if it's kernel-version-dependent - that's why knowing the filename it's failing to locate would be helpful
<cjwatson> apw: I'll look shortly when I have some I/O bandwidth (backups got a bit confused today and overran)
<jibel> not kernel dependent.
<jibel> the client tries to download the file ltsp/amd64.tmp/pxelinux.0 but the real location is ltsp/amd64/pxelinux.0
<apw> cjwatson, as long as the team knows the status i am  happy
<jibel> a quick workaround is to create a symlink on the server.
<jibel> anyone knows where this path is defined ?
<Daviey> cjwatson: Did skaet talk to you last night?
<cjwatson> yeah, I got a brain-dump when she was finishing up
<Daviey> The plan is/was to still release the current 10.04.3 candidate and release note the kernel issue.
<Daviey> (for server)
<Daviey> The fixed kernel will bake for 7 days in -proposed?
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/10.04.3 says "if" for that - I thought it was certain?
<cjwatson> the alternative would be to do rapid-fire QA on it and waive the waiting period; but it's possible that that's too risky for the kernel, since it affects more than server if some unforeseen thing goes wrong
<Daviey> myself and robbie were OK with releasing 10.04.3 with the bug, and release noting it.
<cjwatson> ok, clearly your call :)
<Daviey> We felt the time (& expense) involved with re-QA'ing the image outweighs the benefit.
<Daviey> *ideally* i'd like the kernel in -updates on announcement, but that isn't the end of the world.
<Daviey> If this was a non-point release, it would be more serious IMO.
<Daviey> The bug already exists in the archive, so it's no differnet from 10.04 + updates.
<cjwatson> jibel: hunting ...
<jibel> its in /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf
<cjwatson> dhcp.conf -> dhcpd.conf?
<cjwatson> I'd guessed that, but was trying to find what was doing the substitution
<cjwatson> (phone, though)
<jibel> dhcpd.conf sorry
<jibel> ltsp didn't change since the release of lucid, this bug must be there from the start.
<cjwatson> jibel: except I'm not sure that something else isn't substituting stuff into that file
<pitti> cjwatson: do you want lucid-updates stay locked down for now, or is it ok to release proposed packages?
<cjwatson> pitti: locked please
<cjwatson> I haven't taken a snapshot yet
<pitti> cjwatson: ack
 * pitti also tells the other SRU-eros
<cjwatson> shouldn't be too long
<cjwatson> jibel: I didn't get much further tracking that down; the target architecture gets substituted in from debian/ltsp-client-builder.postinst, and this seems to indicate that /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img.tmp didn't get removed
<cjwatson> but I don't know why
<cjwatson> jibel: at least wew have a workaround
<jibel> cjwatson, I'm stuck at the same place. I tried 10.04.2 which exhibits the same bug, I'll try 10.04.
<cjwatson> jibel: is there an oneiric system involved anywhere in this mix?
<jibel> and there's nothing interesting the the logs. mksquashfs exit correctly.
<jibel> cjwatson, no oneiric system involved
<cjwatson> odd
<cjwatson> well, if it's not a regression from .2, definitely not a blocker
<jibel> agree
<cjwatson> starting prepublication now
<cjwatson> would appreciate it if nobody else touched antimony :-)
<pitti> cjwatson: oh, btw
<pitti> cjwatson: there was a www.prev when I looked yesterday
<pitti> cjwatson: this might have been a leftover from me from alpha-2, unless you created it yesterday
<pitti> so please kill if it isn't your's
<cjwatson> already done - publish-image-set.py's commands do that
<skaet> good morning cjwatson, pitti - publishing started I see :)
<cjwatson> yep, though I may have to interrupt it to go out for a bit
<cjwatson> but I'll try to get prepublication done first
<skaet> cjwatson, fair enough.
<cjwatson> prepublication syncing out now - the 10.04.2 DVD is gone without being replaced by the 10.04.3 one because I got things in slightly the wrong order, but that'll be rectified in a few hours
<skaet> cjwatson,  just to confirm,  we're not publishing powerpc images?  (since no tests run on them.)
<cjwatson> skaet: correct
<skaet> coolio.
<skaet> :)
<cjwatson> point-release-snapshot running; I'm going out for a bit now, back in perhaps an hour, I basically have to wait for mirrors at this point anyway
<skaet> cjwatson,  ok
<jibel> cjwatson, 10.04 doesn't have the bug, now trying 10.04.1
<cjwatson> pitti: consider lucid-updates unfrozen now
<pitti> cjwatson: ah, splendid
<apw> cjwatson, did we publish the lucid kernel ?
<cjwatson> apw: no, not yet, I was going to do that once I'd finished with image publication
<cjwatson> if somebody else wants to deal with copying it, I'd appreciate it actually
<skaet> jibel, cjwatson, pitti, brendand - kernel candidate to fix 588861 has now been copied to -proposed.  Tracking bug is bug: 813507
<pitti> ah, thanks for the info
<brendand> skaet - we're not trying to release 10.04.3 with that version are we?
 * brendand thought 10.04.3 was released today
<cjwatson> brendand: no
<cjwatson> 10.04.3 is locked
<skaet> brendand,  we want to get it into -updates as soon as possible.
<jibel> cjwatson, I think I found the problem with ltsp
<jibel> in ltsp-client-builder.postinst the script exit too early from the while loop to update the debconf progress bar
<jibel> so dhcpd.conf is updated before the image is actually ready
<jibel> At this stage its name is $(arch).img.tmp
<jibel> then ltsp-update-image finishes normally and rename the image, but dhcpd.conf is already updated with the wrong name.
<jibel> This bug still exists in oneiric and is not always reproducible
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> I can't really tell what's going on with mirroring since we forgot to start running the mirror prober more frequently, but it's had a couple of hours now so I think I'll just go ahead with the main publication
<apw> skaet, what was the decision on QA for the lucid kernel
<skaet> cjwatson,  sounds good.
<skaet> apw,  setting up a meeting to discuss what makes sense as a merge of the traditional SRU testing process and standard server testing.
<skaet> ScottK,  just confirming we have your signoff to release the Kubuntu 10.04.3 images that have been tested on the iso tracker?
<ScottK> Let me look.
<ScottK> skaet: I'm good with Kubuntu desktop and alternate on i386 and amd64, yes.
<skaet> Thanks, ScottK
<cjwatson> skaet: all yours now, I've done everything up to point 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PointReleaseProcess (reload that if you have it loaded already, I've been editing it recently)
<cjwatson> I'll be around for a bit longer if you spot anything wrong
<skaet> cjwatson,  thanks.
<cjwatson> I've re-enabled copy-report
<cjwatson> (so that should be automatically copying stuff from -security to -updates again)
 * micahg hugs cjwatson 
<brendand> skaet - what is the bug this -proposed kernel is meant to fix?
<cjwatson> brendand: bug 588861
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588861 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) ""pad block corrupted" error when trying to register an image with 2.6.34 kernel (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588861
<cjwatson> it seems to be properly referenced in the changelog
<skaet> ScottK,  was trying out the links, and http://ubuntu.mirrors.pair.com/releases//kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso is giving You don't have permission to access /releases//kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso on this server.  Standard symptom of waiting for mirrors?  or something else?
<ScottK> I'm guessing the mirror didn't sync yet.
<ScottK> http://ubuntu.mirrors.pair.com/releases//kubuntu/lucid/ still says .2
<skaet> also looks like MD5 sums need updating on: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<skaet> ScottK,  I'll give it another 1/2 hour or so then for the mirrors.   Am seeing the ubuntu images on the mirrors now.
<ScottK> If you can give the the correct md5sums, I can update it.
<ScottK> skaet: Should be fixed.  I left 10.04.2 for now since some mirrors will still offer those for awhile.
<skaet> ScottK,  ok.  I'm seeing them pretty clearly on: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04.3/,  so imagine at this point its just a matter of time.
<ScottK> Yep.
<skaet> 10.04.3 is announced.  :)
<skaet> cjwatson,  steps 4,5 done,  6 not needed.  if you're around,  can you deactivate the 10.04.3 milestone?   (I still appear to lack the ability :-/)
<cjwatson> skaet: done
<skaet> cjwatson,  Thanks!
<ScottK> cjwatson: If you have a moment, would you please run the packageset update script again.  I think we've got all the new packages in finally.
<skaet> heh,  more automatic out-of-office/on vacation replies to the announce then usual.  Yup,  guess it must be summer vaction time.  :P
<slangasek> cjwatson, skaet: congrats on 10.04.3!
<skaet> thanks slangasek.  :)
<cjwatson> ScottK: done, http://paste.ubuntu.com/649464/ - anything else, drop me a mail with the exceptions that are currently in core/desktop-core and shouldn't be
<ScottK> cjwatson: Thanks.
<Daviey> skaet: is it too late to ask for a respin of 10.04.3?
<skaet> Daviey: yes
<skaet> it is too late
<Daviey> skaet: Oh good.
<skaet> :)
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-22
<scott-work> should the ubuntu studio alternate install still be experiencing problematic images?
<scott-work> yesterday's image failed installation directly after the first menu
<ScottK> cjwatson: I would appreciate it if you would respin kubuntu daily live i386.  I made some changes to help with CD size yesterday, but they didn't make it in and if it's not inconvenient, it'd be nice to know today how much more we have to do.
<skaet> ScottK,  cjwatsons out today,  I've kicked off the kubuntu daily-live again for you.
<ScottK> skaet: Thanks.
<skaet> ScottK,  first attempted failed,  retrying now.   If this fails, will ask for help figuring out what went wrong.
<ScottK> skaet: Don't bother.
<ScottK> I know what went wrong.
<ScottK> I just uploaded a fix.
<ScottK> Try it in an hour.
<ScottK> (I think)
<skaet> ok,  will do.
<ScottK> skaet: If you would kick them off in ~40 minutes, that'd be great.
<skaet> ScottK,  will do.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<charlie-tca> I have an email saying today's images (2011-07-22) are oversize, but the images don't seem to be on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<skaet> charlie-tca, I don't see them there either.  hmm...    will look into it after my next meeting (if someone else doesn't solve the mystery before me,  ;) )
<charlie-tca> Thanks!
<charlie-tca> Seems like all images are missing today, not any particular ones
 * skaet wondering if its going to be a space issue.... :P
<charlie-tca> no build logs for today, either
<charlie-tca> They may not have been built
<hggdh> skaet: sorry, I had already pressed the hang-up button you you said my name
<hggdh> so all I got was "Carlos, is"
<skaet> hggdh,  no worries.   what time would suit you to talk this afternoon?
<hggdh> skaet: anytime
<hggdh> your call, even now
<skaet> I'll call you back now then.
<hggdh> waiting
<ScottK> skaet: Did you kick off the kubuntu live rebuilds we discussed?  If so I'm seeing neither failure mails nor new images.
<skaet> ScottK,  something strange is going on....
<skaet> it looked like the builders suceeded - but i'm not seeing the images either.
<ScottK> OK.  Time to ask for help, I guess.
<ScottK> Given that charlie-tca saw the same.
<skaet> yup,  put in the ping to IS.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<charlie-tca> no logs, no images for Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntustudio
<ScottK> I have reason to believe the automatic image builds didn't go.
<ScottK> When skaet did manual builds for kubuntu live it failed.
<ScottK> I think it would have failed last night too.
<skaet> ScottK,  charlie-tca; the obvious space issue has been ruled out.   trying some sample builds now with IS to see if that sheds any light...
<charlie-tca> Thanks for trying
<ScottK> smart: I got a powerpc livefs failure mail (expected )
<ScottK> So ... something is happening.
<ScottK> Still no Jul 22 images though.
<charlie-tca> xubuntu images appeared
<charlie-tca> no ubuntu or ubuntustudio, though
<infinity> skaet: I'm going to assume that everything is commented out of cdimage's crontab for the purpose of this testing, right?
<infinity> skaet: Not because someone forgot to turn it all back on? :)
<ScottK> Progress then...
<skaet> charlie-tca - there's Xubuntu images up now for you.
<skaet> or at least I can see they've built.
<charlie-tca> yup, they are there
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much
<skaet> ScottK,  final stages for a set of Kubuntu ones.
<jdstrand> skaet: do you have a moment to talk about dbus/apparmor as it applies to oneiric and 'p'?
<ScottK> Great.
<skaet> heya all,  if you want any images today,  please let me know here,  we had a glitch with the cronjob last night (still not sure how it all got commented out... :P )    Hopefully we'll be back to full set of dailies tomorrow.
<skaet> jdstrand, now that our build mystery is solved (thanks infinity), sure.
<charlie-tca> skaet: studio needs a set if we can get them. They missed yesterday, too
<jdstrand> skaet: ok, this shouldn't take long. just a heads up, and then a question or two
<jdstrand> skaet: so, you may be aware of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-o-apparmor-dbus
<ScottK> jdstrand: Just make it perfectly secure and work flawlessly.  What is there to discuss?
<jdstrand> this is something that the security and kernel teams are working together on
<jdstrand> ScottK: hehe
<jdstrand> skaet: so light background
<jdstrand> skaet: we have apparmor to confine applications. it lets you saw 'you can read that file, execute that one, use networking, etc'
<jdstrand> skaet: the problem is, with dbus it is too coarse
<skaet> charlie-tca, ubuntu studio triggered now.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<jdstrand> skaet: ie, you can either talk to dbus or not
<jdstrand> skaet: so if you can talk to dbus, you can talk to everything on the dbus. this is a problem as more and more applications are providing services
<jdstrand> skaet: so, we are tasked with making dbus acces more finegrained
 * skaet nods
<jdstrand> skaet: "this confined application can talk to this application via dbus, but not that application"
<jdstrand> ok, so this bp is all about that
<jdstrand> there is kernel work and userspace work
<skaet> ok, have it openened,  looks like its mostly in progress.
<jdstrand> the userspace consists of updating libapparmor and dbus itself
<jdstrand> the changes are big, and much is yet to be written
<jdstrand> but we *really* want it for 'p', so the plan is this:
<jdstrand> get a libapparmor and a dbus up that has the patches
<jdstrand> the dbus apparmor code paths will be disabled by default
<jdstrand> but can be turned on via a conffile
<jdstrand> nothing other than dbus will use the new ipc/dbus API in libapparmor
<jdstrand> what this will allow is for us to have the code in oneiric for people to play with, with very low risk to regular users
<jdstrand> it also, you permitting, would allow us to push functionality into these unused-by-default-users functionality/bug fixes/changes in past feature freeze
<jdstrand> the idea being that when 'p' opens, we turn it on for real and fix bugs/iterate through 'p' so it is solid for release in april
<jdstrand> skaet: what do you think?
<jdstrand> skaet: tbh, we aren't going to be adding features past feature freeze (unless we miss it, which is conceivable, but I'd use the freeze exception process appropriately)
<skaet> jstrand, seems a reasonable staged approach.    When would you plan on landing libapparmor and dbus changes?
<jdstrand> skaet: but there will likely be a lot of code changes
<skaet> heh
<skaet> The best interval to land this is right after A3 before feature freezed.
<jdstrand> skaet: we are actively working on it. so, I have to say looking at the dates that we will likely need a freeze exception
<skaet> Is there a good way to back out if it opens up some unforseen interaction issues?  (I think disabled by default should handle it.... but?)
<jdstrand> skaet: yeah totally-- it is just a quilt patch
<jdstrand> (for dbus)
<jdstrand> libapparmor wouldn't be a big deal, cause it's api nothing uses
<jdstrand> I can most likely have that be a set of patches on top of apparmor as well
<skaet> jdstrand,  ok, lets check point around A3 timeframe,  and see what the ETA is
<skaet> I'll hopefully have a better picture about the rest of churn around Feature freeze at that point.
<jdstrand> skaet: so looking at that, I can't do between a3 and ff-- holiday. it is possible, that quite unlikely that I could have a dbus and libapparmor in by next friday
<jdstrand> skaet: basically, I'm thinking it is almost certainly a freeze exception
<skaet> heh,  that explains it then.
<jdstrand> skaet: but, one thing you can count on is I do thorough testing :) we have a lot of tests for dbus and apparmor, and I will be adding more. I will certainly be adding some for the default configuration of 'off'
<jdstrand> s/that quite/though quite/
<skaet> Yup.  :)   As long as it doesn't get too close to beta,  we should be ok.
<jdstrand> skaet: ok. thanks! I will certainly keep you posted
<skaet> If we don't have it in, and stable 2 weeks before beta lets regroup.
<ScottK> I see we have Kubuntu images now.  Thanks.
<jdstrand> skaet: incidentally, this is more than just something the security team would like to have-- it is something several projects need/want, including ARB
<skaet> yup,  am sympathetic and can see it is going to be a good thing.   Just balancing it with some other things that I'm cynical about landing late. ;)
<skaet> and it will be best for P,  if we can indeed get it in and kick the tires a bit now.
<jdstrand> skaet: sure. well, like I said, this will be totally opt-in and should be very low risk for oneiric
<jdstrand> skaet: but yeah, you are rightfully cautious and we'll talk more about it when there is more to discuss :)
<skaet> jdstrand, sounds good.   and thanks for explaining now rather than waiting until Feature Freeze :)
<jdstrand> skaet: sure thing! :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you, skaet. We have UbuntuStudio images now
<skaet> For completeness,  have just triggered off a set of ubuntu dailies (desktop and server) as well.
#ubuntu-release 2011-07-23
<cjwatson> skaet: not sure how it all got commented out> well, it was my fault for forgetting to uncomment it; but I *did* leave a comment saying it was me
<ScottK> The Kubuntu live images failed overnight due to some kind of locking issue.  Would someone retry them please?
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-16
<babyface_> anybody knows why there is no new precise build since July 15 ?    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<babyface_> the daily iso test is blocked for this
<babyface_>  no new desktop precise build and no new server precise build
<cjwatson> it's still running
<cjwatson> not sure why it's late today
<cjwatson> looks like it's almost there though
<babyface_> cjwatson, ok, could you help to check what's wrong ?  we can not stand on this, coz it makes the test result ugly in Jenkins.  thanks!
<cjwatson> babyface_: just wait
<babyface_> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> since it's making progress right now there isn't really any point in me investigating anything
<cjwatson> and we already know what the underlying problem is, namely that there's only one useful arm livefs builder at the moment
<cjwatson> so I don't need to redo that investigation
<gema> cjwatson: is there a way to make both builds independent from each other?
<cjwatson> gema: get more arm livefs builders
<cjwatson> otherwise, no
<gema> cjwatson: what does that mean, buying more HW?
<cjwatson> this is all already in progress
<gema> cjwatson: do you know when we can expect it to be in place?
<gema> cjwatson: (to avoid asking you the same questions again and again)
<cjwatson> sorry, no, ogra_ might, but AFAIK it is at least partially in IS' hands
<cjwatson> anyway, your precise images are there now
<gema> cjwatson: thanks
<gema> cjwatson: will follow up with ogra_
 * ogra_ reads backlog
<ogra_> ah, yeah, already in progress, i dont know any exact status though
<gema> ogra_: do you have an RT ticket or such?
<ogra_> it was discussed at the last release team meeting and several people are on it atm, should be solved "soon"  :)
<ogra_> (several people ... including your boss)
<ogra_> gema, i dont know if there is an actual RT (if so, i dont know the number), but there is definitely work going on, i'll ping you as soon as something changes
<gema> ogra_: thanks a lot !
<cjwatson> I couldn't find a ticket for it
<gema> cjwatson, ogra_ I will check with pgraner tomorrow, he'll surely know the status of it
<cjwatson> I think the (possibly informal) search keyword would be "mandabox"
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ScottK> cjwatson: I taught sru-accept to also spit out the invocation for 'queue' in addition to providing the link to the LP page.
<cjwatson> ScottK: Cool, thanks.  I was considering having it poll for a minute or two attempting the accept itself.
<cjwatson> But that may not be worth it since the fact that it can't be automatically accepted is a filed LP bug.
<ScottK> Personally I like the intervening step of thinking about do I really want to accept that into -updats.
<ScottK> updates
<ScottK> Since I'm just about to make something available to ~every user of that release, it bears an extra moment of thought.
<ScottK> I just didn't like having to think through the ./queue syntax each time.
<cjwatson> sru-accept could have an extra confirmation prompt, if you like
<cjwatson> I don't think the extra moment of thought needs to be quite as cumbersome.
<ScottK> That makes sense.
<ogra_> gema, RT 54490 (in case pete didnt tell you yet)
<gema> ogra_: thanks, he hasn't told me yet
<cjwatson> skaet: I'm going to be out this evening at the time when the experimental freeze is due to start; do you think you could deal with asking webops on irc.c.c/#launchpad-ops to set quantal's status to "Pre-release Freeze" at the appropriate time?
<ScottK> bdmurray: Who's in charge of the code behind the pending-sru.html page?
<ScottK> It looks like there's a bug because the precise SRU for visualvm shows no bugs, but there are two in the changelog.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/visualvm/1.3.2-0ubuntu2.1
<ScottK> Both bugs are verification done, but I guess no one noticed because they don't show up.
<stgraber> ScottK: I don't think it really has an owner though it's been TIL by cjwatson and bdmurray (sru-report in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools)
<ScottK> stgraber: Thanks.
<skaet> cjwatson, can do.
<bdmurray> ScottK: I happen to be working on it now so will have a peek
<ScottK> bdmurray: Great.  I'll hold off accepting the SRU so you have a test case.
<stgraber> xkeyboard-config is good to go (I just marked verification-done the last bug), so if someone is doing accepts, would be great to have it included (as some of the fixes have been hitting a lot of users, mostly french users)
<cjwatson> So, I'm taking a day off tomorrow, but we have the test freeze; could people keep an eye on unapproved uploads to quantal-release and accept them as quickly as possible, per the discussion on ubuntu-devel@?
<cjwatson> The command line to use is typically 'queue -s quantal -Q unapproved -e accept <package name(s)>'
<cjwatson> If it times out or otherwise misbehaves, please let me know
<cjwatson> If it completely explodes, SMS me
<cjwatson> (To the point where development is impeded, I mean)
<skaet> cjwatson,  do we want to just hold off for a day then?
 * skaet thinking most of the problems are going to be in first 24 hours
<cjwatson> Nah, I'm just as happy for more of the attempts to involve people who aren't me
<cjwatson> Since I've already used the new client myself quite a bit
<cjwatson> If for some bizarre reason there are things that are requesting-user-dependent, I'd like to know
<cjwatson> For example I'd certainly like at least one attempt at accepting an upload to main to be from somebody who's in ubuntu-archive but not in ubuntu-core-dev
<bdmurray> ScottK: for some reason the changes file has no Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed
<bdmurray> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/106865775/visualvm_1.3.2-0ubuntu2.1_source.changes
<bdmurray> I maybe shouldn't have accepted it then
<Laney> tumbleweed: ^^^^^
<seb128> hum
<Laney> borked DEB_VENDOR
<seb128> do we have a standard way to deal with regression that entered <release>-updates,security?
<seb128> we have an xorg segfault bug which is likely a regression from the recent SRU which got included in the recent -security update as well
<ScottK> Then it'll have to have a -security update and that'll get propogated to -udpates.
<ScottK> I'd talk to the security team.
<seb128> sbeattie, ^
<sbeattie> seb128: what bug number?
<seb128> sbeattie, bug #1021517
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021517 in xorg-server "Xorg-server crashes reproducible with GIMP usage" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021517
<seb128> sbeattie, trying to get the #ubuntu-x guys on it but mlankhorst is not feeling well, cnd said he will have a look
<seb128> sbeattie, it's likely a fallout from -0ubuntu10.3
<ScottK> bdmurray: Thanks.  I think that makes it not the scripts fault.
 * ScottK releases is then.
<ScottK> is/it
<sbeattie> seb128: are they likely just to revert the -0ubuntu10.3 patch at this point or strictly trying to debug and fix?
<seb128> sbeattie, I'm trying to get a sense of that
<stgraber> skaet: hmm, I guess I'll have to start to worry about oversizedness of the 12.04.1 images as it's not going to be as trivial to fix when stuff need to be fixed in -proposed/-updates ...
<skaet> stgraber, ack.
<cjwatson> stgraber: I think there's still an outstanding not-yet-implemented in livecd-rootfs/live-build whereby it doesn't have the thing we used to do in livecd-rootfs to make sure there's only one ABI version of linux-headers in the image
<cjwatson> probably doesn't help
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, indeed. kernel headers should compress pretty well, but that's certainly still not helping
<skaet> Daviey,  where should we be picking up arm server image from?   not seeing it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20120716/
<skaet> and last preinstalled version was 0627
<ogra_> skaet, preinstalled fails atm (for unresearched reasons), we were actually waiting for the squashfs switch on x86 to then move on with it
<skaet> ogra_,  what's the outlook on the squashfs switch?   and where will the images be going?
<skaet> ie.   shouldn't they be picked up with the dailies now,  rather than under pre-installed?
<ogra_> like for the switch on desktop from /daily-preinstalled to /daily-live the images will move from server/daily-preinstalled to server/daily
<ogra_> arm is not enabled yet for normal daily server builds we're waiting for the switch here
<skaet> ok,  had the right mental model at least ;)  who are you waiting on for the switch?
<ogra_> some announcement on -release or a ping from either colin or Daviey that it happened on x86
<skaet> ogra_, who's been doing the work for the switch?
 * skaet figures this needs sorting before we get into next week.
<ogra_> skaet, Daviey and cjwatson worked on the squashfs stuff i think
<ogra_> not sure where it stands
 * ogra_ has to go now ...
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, bah, we didn't port that hack over?  Should be trivial, I guess.
<skaet> infinity,  you on the squashfs stuff?
<skaet> or know what the plan should be here?
<bdmurray> slangasek, infinity, whoever: we'd talked about sorting the pending sru report by days in proposed should it go from 1 -> 1000 or 1000 -> 1
<slangasek> bdmurray: I think oldest first makes most sesne
<slangasek> sense
 * ScottK was going to say 7 -> 1000, 1 - 6.
<ScottK> That could just be me being contrary though.
<infinity> bdmurray: Oldest first seems sanest to me too.
<infinity> bdmurray: Ultimately, direction doesn't matter as much as the sorting, though, we should all be good enough at detecting patterns to figure out where "old" and "new" are, if there's a pattern at all. :P
<infinity> skaet: squashfs stuff?  Oh, you mean for server?  No, I've been staying out of that one.
<infinity> skaet: But I could look into the multiple kernels issue on precise, since that's a bit of a nasty regression.
<skaet> infinity,  thanks.    Please do.    Will wait for cjwatson or Daviey to shed some light then...
<stgraber> cjwatson: apparently the parsing of the image name in post-qa for precise doesn't quite work. I "think" the following diff will fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095401/
<stgraber> oh and I still need to change the value of $image to strip the release from the path (or tweak the expressions to match /$dist/ too)
<slangasek> Daviey: is there a blueprint which tracks the work you're doing on server squashfs?
<Daviey> slangasek: there is not.
<slangasek> Daviey: ok
<skaet> Daviey,  since there are dependencies on the work emerging,  can it be added to one of the existing blueprints, so we can minimize surprises please.
<Daviey> skaet: TBH, i don't /think/ there is anything left.. cjwatson had the baton last, so i'd need to check if there is anything outstanding.
<Daviey> ie, i wouln't know what WI's to raise at this stage.
<skaet> Daviey,  well,  it does seem to be the blocker on Ubuntu Server images for ARM at this point, so getting this sorted needs to happen.
<Daviey> skaet: I'll discuss with cjwatson was is left.. when he next shows.
<skaet> thanks Daviey
<skaet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseManifest/12.04.1 has been posted,  which should contain what is possible target for 12.04.1.
 * skaet needs to confirm with the signoff contacts that there will be 12.04.1 participation
<infinity> skaet: I think netboot armhf+highbank should probably end up in that list too, but I suppose there's no point until the right bits are actually landed to make it happen.
<skaet> infinity,  yes.
<tumbleweed> Laney: what are you ^^^ing me for?
<Laney> you sponsored the upload in question
<infinity> Laney: Wait, the close header is only added if vendor is ubuntu?  That seems silly.
<infinity> Laney: Unless DAK actually explodes on the unknown field (which seems unlikely), what's the harm in having it in the .changes?
<infinity> (And DAK obviously doesn't explode on it, because http://packages.qa.debian.org/i/initramfs-tools/news/20120709T173229Z.html was accepted just fine)
<Riddell> could someone promote libkgapi to main?  bug 1023954
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023954 in libkgapi "[MIR] Please promote libkgapi to main" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023954
<infinity> Riddell: Sure.
<infinity> Riddell: Wait.  Why isn't kdepim-runtime in universe?
<Laney> infinity: Dunno. I don't make the rules. Ask buxy.
<ScottK> infinity: python-kde depends.
<ScottK> (which needs to be in Main for a variety of joint Ubunt/Kubuntu infrastructure reasons)
<ScottK> Riddell: I think you can promote it anyway if the overrides script.
<infinity> ScottK: Ahh, that makes some sense.
<Riddell> ScottK: where's that?
<infinity> change-override in ubuntu-archive-tools
<infinity> But already done.
<ScottK> As infinity says.
<Riddell> ah hah, I needed a bzr update to get it
<Riddell> thanks infinity
<bdmurray> why would the udev diff for precise be pending?
<infinity> * Rename mahjongg to gnome-mahjongg, following upstream. Provide a
<infinity>      transitional package for upgraders.
<infinity> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
<infinity> Didn't the inverse just happen last cycle?
 * infinity head -> desk.
<infinity> Laney: Seriously, didn't we just mangle a bunch of seeds for that rename in the other direction, or am I on crack?
<Laney> I'm not aware.
 * Laney checks le changelog
<infinity> ubuntu.oneiric/desktop: * (gnome-mahjongg) [!powerpc]
<infinity> ubuntu.precise/desktop: * (mahjongg) [!powerpc]
<Laney> haha
<infinity> Etc.
<infinity> Double-U Tee Eff.
<Laney> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-games/commit/?id=3ff289e78836186b3d6cf91cefe3a6e59e3dc518
<Laney> go abuse Robert.
<cjwatson> skaet: I'm working on it still on and off in between emergencies.
<cjwatson> (server squashfs)
<cjwatson> stgraber: post-qa> looks fair
<skaet> cjwatson,  it appears to be the blocker reason why we haven't had ARM server images for a couple of weeks now - is there a workaround?
<cjwatson> skaet: No.
<skaet> so we can get the testing infrastructure working again>?
<cjwatson> Not my fault somebody jumped the gun. :-P
<skaet> cjwatson,  ahhh,  understood.
<cjwatson> I've made no firm promises about dates at any point, as far as I know :-)
 * infinity wasn't aware this gun had been jumped.
<infinity> Maybe I should be happy that I've been unaware.
<cjwatson> If people are suddenly depending on that work ...
<skaet> unfortunately,  so it appears.  :P
<cjwatson> skaet: No freeze?
<skaet> cjwatson,  doing now,  was otp
 * skaet appears to have hung her G+ hangout session.  :P
<bdmurray> skaet: what is the url for that?
<skaet> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/609d0fe5116fe21262bef201b8864cd22c519539?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
<skaet> bdmurray,  let me know if that works for you ^
<skaet> Slangasek, ScottK ^ can you join?
<skaet> slangasek, ^
<slangasek> this remains to be determined
<skaet> RAOF, ^
<slangasek> signs point to yes
<skaet> :)
<RAOF> skaet: Um, I don't see any url?
<skaet> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/609d0fe5116fe21262bef201b8864cd22c519539?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
<skaet> ROAF, ^
<cjwatson> Well, 'queue -s quantal -Q unapproved accept' worked
<cjwatson> Hmm, one thing that occurs to me is that I bet P-a-s won't work properly
<cjwatson> Since the appservers don't have a copy of it
<cjwatson> I may have to move forward the work to get that into the DB
<cjwatson> skaet: ^- want to try that one?
<slangasek> skaet: ok, so the hangout exploded my laptop
<skaet> cjwatson,  as soon as I get out of the meeting.   will do if noone beats me to it.
<slangasek> after two reboots and manually killing the GoogleTalk plugin that took over my desktop, I'm trying again
<skaet> slangasek,  ack.  :(
<infinity> cjwatson: I thought wgrant (or you?) had done some work to make sure P-a-s was respected everywhere.
<cjwatson> infinity: No.  I've made the code changes locally, but wgrant pointed out that in order for it to actually work I was going to have to arrange for appservers to know about the contents of P-a-s, and the preferred way to do that is to write a job to import it into the database.
<cjwatson> Then one of the script servers will need to have a bzr checkout but that's it.
<cjwatson> Fortunately the side-effects of P-a-s not being respected are generally along the lines of "annoying" rather than "OMG".
<cjwatson> (As we know because they already aren't respected for copy archives, manual accepts from the queue, direct copies (i.e. most PackageCopyJobs), and a corner case when initialising new series.)
<cjwatson> infinity: bug 564759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 564759 in launchpad "P-a-s ignored when accepting non-sync uploads from queue" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564759
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, check.
<skaet>  ./queue -s quantal -Q unapproved -e accept gnome-system-log  ^ seems to have worked but it may have been someone else?
<skaet> cjwatson, ^
<infinity> I think I got there before you did.
<infinity> Accepting gnome-system-log/3.5.4-0ubuntu1
<skaet> infinity,  I'm spotting kde-runtime in the queue,  let me see what happens when I try that one.
 * skaet has permissions like the bot. :/
<cjwatson> Well, for upload.  Queue admin should be independent.
<skaet> hmm...  got the accepted message on my terminal but not seeing it showing up on the IRC channel.
<cjwatson> It takes a minute or two.
<skaet> and there we go
<cjwatson> Good.  That's the only specific test I wanted to do; I suggest people just shoot on sight for a while when they see unapproved entries.
<cjwatson> I'll have a look through -changes at some point and see (a) if there's anything weird there (b) if there've been any accepts with a decent number of bugs.
<skaet> cjwatson.  ok.   Let us know if we can turn this off before Thursday.  :)
<cjwatson> The P-a-s thing above is a bit annoying but not really much of a regression given that it was the case when people accepted stuff through the web interface.
<cjwatson> (This is why there were weird discrepancies before where sometimes P-a-s seemed to work during freezes and sometimes it didn't; it depended on whether the archive admin was using the queue script or the web UI.)
<cjwatson> skaet: Yeah, hopefully.  I assume if I decide I have enough data I can just go ask ops for that myself?
<cjwatson> It's pot luck what kinds of uploads people do. :-)
<infinity> cjwatson: You can flip the bit back yourself.
<infinity> cjwatson: (And you could have flipped it on too)
<cjwatson> Er, I can?
<cjwatson> When did that change?
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, I lied.  I thought you had joined ~launchpad recently.
<infinity> cjwatson: (Which, for reasons I don't grok, has that permission)
<cjwatson> That was ~canonical-launchpad-committers.
<infinity> Ahh.  Yeah, I didn't read the mail closely.
<infinity> cjwatson: In that case, you can ask ops, or me. :P
<cjwatson> DistroSeries.status requires launchpad.Moderate.  ModerateDistroSeries is ModerateByRegistryExpertsOrAdmins, which is in_admin or in_registry_experts.  ~registry contains ~launchpad.
<cjwatson> s/^/Editing /
<cjwatson> ~registry confers all kinds of weird god bits.
<infinity> It does, yeah.
<infinity> Like a slightly gimped duckie.
<cjwatson> The justification for status being massively restricted is nonsense, mind
<ScottK> skaet: As promised, I was away at the meeting time.
<infinity> cjwatson: Wasn't there some waffling about the world exploding if one made a series supported by accident, and then dropped back to devel?
<cjwatson> Sounds like handwaving to me ...
<infinity> cjwatson: Though, I suspect that if that was ever true, it really shouldn't be anymore.
<cjwatson> At one point there was a bit of badness if you have multiple development series, but dogfood's in that state and it works OK.
<skaet> ScottK,  I'm going to schedule something for a morning later this week for those who couldn't make the afternoon slot.   Prob on Thursday.   Any times to avoid?
<cjwatson> I suppose setting precise to development would be kind of bad, but I think the distribution owner can be trusted not to be that stupid.
<ScottK> skaet: After 9AM Eastern any day that's not tomorrow should work.
<cjwatson> It could potentially cause the indices to be republished, but it wouldn't be massive mirror churn, just annoying.
<skaet> ScottK,  thanks.
<ScottK> So what 'plugins' do I need to install to make a hangout work in Chromium?
<skaet> ScottK,  not sure,  am using it from Firefox myself.   Let me know if you want to do a test at some point before then.
<ScottK> OK.  Will do.
<ScottK> So far it's insisting I install some binary blob from Google.
<RAOF> Yeah, I think hangouts require that blob.
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Not installing that on the production laptop.  I guess I need to get the netbook fired up.
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-17
<infinity> That's kinda creepy.  The wine and python-eventlet packages I accepted to precise-proposed both had the same version number.
<sbeattie> by the by, the xorg-server 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.6 in the unapproved proposed queue can go away, as I published it through the precise-security pocket (since we wanted the revert there as well)
<infinity> Done.
<sbeattie> thanks
<bdmurray> infinity: new sru-report if you want to pull it
<roaksoax> hi all, Is the archive frozen or anything? Or why is a package waiting for approval?
<jbicha> roaksoax: yes, test freeze https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-July/035528.html
<roaksoax> jbicha: thanks!
<infinity> bdmurray: Mmkay.
<infinity> bdmurray: Hrm.  That's an awful lot of yellow.  (It should probably also be a more readable on the background, perhaps { color: #BBBB00; font-weight: bold; })
<infinity> bdmurray: I can commit the latter change, but I'm curious if we're getting too many unintended hits with this for it to ba valuable.
<bdmurray> infinity: I'll send an email tomorrow for comments but my testing with precise made it look useful
<infinity> bdmurray: What's the current heuristic?  I didn't dive into it, I just played with colours.
<bdmurray> infinity: the commit message had it but bug.last_message_date > date the package was published in proposed
<infinity> Ahh, kay.
<infinity> Well, of course, that will yellow up every bug with a "me too" verification message.
<bdmurray> +1
<infinity> But I guess it doesn't hurt to be notified to go read those. ;)
<infinity> If we view yellow as "potentially good" (I was thinking the inverse when we first discussed it, because I'm a pessimist), I guess the large number of bugs that went from blue to yellow might be a good sign.
<infinity> Given that blue bugs mean "no one appears to give a crap about this SRU".
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, and now that you ordered the page by age, I guess that bumps up the urgency of my fixing up the kernel stuff to be a bit more special snowflake (break it out, etc).
<infinity> bdmurray: Cause, otherwise, it's pretty easy to miss the linux-* junk that goes with linux.
<babyface_> jamespage, ping
<jamespage> babyface_, morning
<jamespage> tomcat7?
<jamespage> nope - lvm I guess
<babyface_> yes, please have a look at this http://10.189.74.2:8080/job/quantal-server-amd64_tomcat-server/55/artifact/55/test-results/TEST-tomcat-server.xml/*view*/
 * xnox something up with lvm?!
<babyface_> jamespage, seems  there is still a problem with tomcat while 1009579 is closed
<jamespage> babyface_, I can't actually see that URL ATM
<babyface_> jamespage, you can not access the internal jenkins?
<jamespage> babyface_, the bug that we discussed yesterday has nothing todo with the MIR
<jamespage> which is bug 1009579
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1009579 in tomcat7 "[MIR] tomcat7 (replaces tomcat6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009579
<jamespage> and is fixed
<jamespage> babyface_, I can see the internal jenkins normally - but not today it would seem
<jamespage> babyface_, sorry but I'm out for the next 2 hours - I'll be back around 1130 BST
<babyface_> jamespage, ok,
<babyface_> jamespage, see u
<jamespage> babyface_, please feel free to raise a bug about it tho - I do think its an intermittent issue for some sort which probably points to a bug.
<babyface_> jamespage, ok
<babyface_> jamespage, thanks.
<jamespage> babyface_, BTW I don't think jenkins is running for some reason on 10.189.74.2 - you might want to get that looked at first...
<babyface_> jamespage, yeah , I will
<jibel_> jamespage, it is not running because I shut it down, the problem with tomcat is the port detection test with IPv6 and you're right there is also something with LVM
<jibel_> unexpected question partman/confirm_nooverwrite
<xnox> i generally preseeded partman/confirm_nooverwrite
<xnox> that question appears if there is already a volume group with the same name
<xnox> e.g. reinstalling a VM
<xnox> so it may or may not appear.
<xnox> similarly there is partman-lvm/confirm_nooverwrite
<xnox> also
<jibel_> xnox, partman/confirm_nooverwrite is preseeded to true but a question is asked when doing an lvm installation with a fresh drive.
<jibel_> xnox, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-server-i386_lvm/51/artifact/51/test-results/ for example
<jibel_> xnox, I'll file a bug
<jibel_> xnox, the preseed didn't change and the test pass until today
<xnox> right. I have started seeing something like that as well. But my testing was different
<xnox> please file a bug, and I will dig into it.
<xnox> jibel_: where can I find the preseed file?
<jibel_> xnox, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-server-i386_lvm/51/artifact/
<jibel_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-server-i386_lvm/51/artifact/preseed/*view*/ more precisely
<Riddell> we're frozen?
<Laney> see -devel
<Riddell> ah
<jamespage> jibel_, ah - that would explain why jenkins was not running then :-)
<zul> can someone review python-cliff, python-django-compressor, python-django-appconf, and python-tablib please
<ScottK> Doing queue processing through the queue script is SO much better than the web U/I.  Thanks cjwatson.
<cjwatson> Yay.
<stgraber> does sru-report now work with verification-done-$SERIES?
<ogra_> can someone let my precise-proposed flash-kernel upload in ? i would like to do the bug tagging etc
<stgraber> after spending a few minutes verifying it, I noticed that bug 1007405 was actually already tested but the tag was reset when the oneiric SRU landed in -proposed, proper support for -$SERIES in the bug tags would make that easier
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1007405 in libvirt "apport hooks installed with wrong source package name" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007405
<stgraber> hmm, according to a quick grep, sru-report doesn't recognize that syntax yet... tagging verification-done then...
<ScottK> cjwatson: Not sure if you're still working on queue (aren't you on vacation today), but I just pushed a small change.
<xnox> can somebody please approve ^^^^^^ partman-lvm
<xnox> =)))) it should unbreak the CDs
<xnox> alternative and server, lvm installs
<ScottK> Done
<xnox> ScottK: thanks ;-)
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<cjwatson> ScottK: *nod*
<micahg> tyhicks: ^^ all accepted
<tyhicks> \o/
<infinity> micahg: There was no lightning for lucid.  Intentional, or oops?
<micahg> infinity: non-existent
<infinity> micahg: Check.
<ogra_> infinity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097029/
<ogra_> do you have any idea what that could be ? (latest ubuntu-server preinstalled attempt)
<ogra_> intrestingly celbalrai works fine for all other images
<infinity> ogra_: Looks like someone ported germinate to python3 but missed something.
<infinity> ogra_: Only server calls germinate.
<slangasek> ah
<ogra_> aha !
<infinity> And it's probably the only place where we use quantal's germinate in production.
<slangasek> infinity: but it doesn't affect the server daily images because germinate is run on nusakan and is python2?
<infinity> So, I suspect it's just hitting something no one noticed in the porting and testing.
 * slangasek nods
<infinity> slangasek: Right, alternates germinate on nusakan, the archive germinates on cocoplum, but the livefs preinstalled-pool madness germinates on the buildd.
<ogra_> well, we will keep that for the server squashfs builds i guess
<infinity> Nah.
<ogra_> dont you need to run that natively on the target subarch ?
<ogra_> s/sub//
<infinity> I'd assume the server builds will look more like the current desktop builds, with a pool outside the squash, built on nusakan.
<ogra_> well, but you still need the squash
<slangasek> but the squashfs doesn't need germinate
<infinity> ^
<slangasek> regardless, the germinate bug should be fixed
<ogra_> yes, i was more wondering about live-builder occupation :)
<infinity> I look forward to tearing that code out.
<infinity> But germinate should be fixed anyway, yes. ;)
<slangasek> how can I reproduce that germinate invocation?
<slangasek> I guess that's in live-build/auto/config ?
<ogra_> likely just by invoking live-build the right way
<infinity> slangasek: It is, yeah.
<infinity> slangasek: germinate --no-rdepends --no-installer -S http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ -m http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports -d quantal -s ubuntu.quantal -a armhf
<infinity> slangasek: Ish.
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> LANG=C germinate --no-rdepends --no-installer -S http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ -m http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ -d quantal -s ubuntu.quantal -c main -a armhf
<slangasek> LANG=C is key
<infinity> I wonder if we can ever get away with just aliasing C to C.UTF-8
<infinity> Which would trade one set of annoying bugs for a whole new one, I suppose.
<ogra_> infinity, another thing slangasek and i noticed is that ubuntu-server daily-preinstalled is attempted to build even though default-arches says it shuldnt, any idea about that ?
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/branches/nusakan/cdimage-deployment$ CDIMAGE_ROOT=. ALL_DISTS=quantal bin/default-arches ubuntu-server daily-preinstalled quantal
<ogra_> amd64 amd64+mac i386 powerpc
<slangasek> s/says/said/
<ogra_> obviously there is no arm in the list ...
<infinity> Err, that output makes no sense.
<ogra_> (unless i run it wrongly)
<slangasek> and note that 'buildlive' is respecting etc/default-arches, but cron.daily-preinstalled was not
<infinity> Since we never had daily-preinstalled on !arm.
<ogra_> hmm, riiight
<ogra_> it just seems to return the wildcard match for ubuntu-server
<slangasek> yes
<ogra_> which it shouldnt
<slangasek> so in fact, cron.daily-preinstalled is failing because there are no livefses built at all for any of the archs it's being called for
<ogra_> right, but it should also query default-arches nontheless
<slangasek> ogra_: shouldn't why?
<slangasek> it *does* query default-arches
<slangasek> and default-arches was returning the wrong arch list since the 27th
<ogra_> because there is a more specific match above in /etc/default-arches  that matches daily-preinstalled
<slangasek> no, there wasn't
<slangasek> you listed maverick-precise
<slangasek> quantal was excluded
<ogra_> oh, crap
<slangasek> (which was the whole point of your change, but I'm not sure you were meaning to apply this to server?)
<ogra_> right, because it would also trigger desktop builds that way ...
 * ogra_ changes
<slangasek> I already changed it
<ogra_> to be honest i didnt think much about server since we planned to move away from preinstalled there too
<pgraner> ogra_, skaet, infinity, elmo tells me the mandala2.0 box will be up and running tomorrow
<skaet> yay!
<infinity> pgraner: Shiny.
<infinity> pgraner: Remind me, was that one Pandas, or PandaESes?
<pgraner> infinity, ES
<infinity> Hrm.  Kay, then I might need to make some requests around that.
<pgraner> infinity, hows the imx6 looking
<infinity> pgraner: It's looking sad in its little plastic baggie while I do other work. :(
<pgraner> infinity, the RT for the mandala2.0 is RT #54490
<pgraner> infinity, you are a sad sad man
<infinity> pgraner: No, no.  The MX6 is sad.  I'm just weird.
<rsalveti> infinity: finally got your imx6?
<infinity> rsalveti: Yeah.  Now to find time to do something with it.
<rsalveti> infinity: :-)
<infinity> rsalveti: Also, you need to go put the boot to the Freescale LT guys and get them to produce me a unifies mx53/mx6 image that actually works on both.
<infinity> rsalveti: For bonus points, a unified uBoot too.  Thanks.
<rsalveti> infinity: unified u-boot I'm not that sure, but I know they were working on getting at least one single kernel for it
<rsalveti> will ping jcrigby to have a look at it
<infinity> rsalveti: See, I got the impression that they's almost entirely given up on even caring about mx53 when they started working on mx6.  Would definitely be nice to support both from the same image "for free" (from our perspective).
<rsalveti> infinity: for sure
<micahg> hrm, is the updates security copy job broke?
<micahg> it seems it was only partially successful
<infinity> micahg: ?
<micahg> infinity: all those security updates you approved, only some were auto-copied to -updates
<infinity> micahg: Define auto-copied?  You mean some of them were done by hand?
<infinity> micahg: Or you mean some of them failed after the fact?
<micahg> infinity: no, supposedly there's a cron to copy from security to updates ~hourly
<infinity> micahg: That might be more of a security team thing.  Or it's a weird bit of infrastructure I don't know about. ;)
<infinity> Oh, unless copy-report actually copies stuff too.
<micahg> is that at 58?
<infinity> Which it does.
<infinity> 28,58
<micahg> yeah
<infinity> Though I just ran it by hand now. :P
<micahg> thanks :), let's hope it works
<infinity> Well, it did something.  It's not wildly verbose.  What were you hoping for it to do?
<micahg> infinity: copy over the remaining stuff that wasn't copied from -security to -updates
<infinity> It did 7 somethings.
<infinity> Does that sound about right? :)
<micahg> checking
<infinity> That should probably be moved off cocoplum and into an API script before we kill our shell access.
<infinity> cjwatson: ^
<micahg> infinity: I think I only needed 2
<infinity> cjwatson: Unless you think copy-report is so foolproof to just let it be an infastructure job that never needs looking at.
<infinity> micahg: Well, 7 is bigger than 2, so you obviously win.
<micahg> apparently it did a few others before the last publisher run
<infinity> micahg: I suspect it's working fine, and you're just dealing with publisher versus patience issues.
<infinity> micahg: But, let's look again in an hour or so. :P
<micahg> infinity: heh, probably, just impatient :)
 * micahg will have tyhicks verify after he's done with his USNs
<slangasek> infinity, ogra_: fyi, lp:~vorlon/germinate/lp.1025818
<slangasek> (will wait for cjwatson to review & merge)
<infinity> micahg: Seems to have all properly copied eventually.
<micahg> infinity: thanks
<stgraber> bdmurray: speaking of sru-report, how difficult would it be to get verification-done-<series> support (considering it to be equivalent to verification-done if present and matching the series)?
<bdmurray> stgraber: not too hard I think
<bdmurray> since we have release tables in there
<stgraber> bdmurray: my current workflow is to mark these bugs as verification-done-<series> + verification-done so that it shows green on the report, then hoping that the SRU team member will reset to verification-needed after accepting (as some other series still need verification)
<bdmurray> stgraber: there was some talk of having sru-release modify bugs so that might help with removing verification-needed
<bdmurray> stgraber: but modifying the sru-report would be easier ;-)
<ScottK> Holy exploding component-mismatches Batman!
<stgraber> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097305/ ?
<bdmurray> stgraber: looks good to me - you can test it locally by changing 'quantal' to 'lucid' and uncommenting that line
<bdmurray> stgraber: line 375 and maybe precise would make more sense
<infinity> queuebot: /win 162
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> La la la.
<infinity> Hrm, did the server team just pall half of universe into main again? :P
<stgraber> bdmurray: change works fine here, most of the kernel bugs are green after that and so is my test bug (a libvirt bug)
<stgraber> bdmurray: can you land that change?
<bdmurray> stgraber: what do you mean by land?  I could update the branch but not on people
<infinity> I can pull it.
<infinity> (If someone commits this mystical change)
<bdmurray> I could commit it but don't see why...
<infinity> Tempted to cron the bzr pull on lillypilly, but then I'd have to get people to promise never ever to commit untested code. :P
<stgraber> bdmurray: it's in ~ubuntu-archive, I can't commit there
<bdmurray> stgraber: ah okay! I'll do it
<stgraber> thanks
<bdmurray> infinity: done
<stgraber> infinity: FWIW I think it's best to have the report on lillypilly to always match what's in the branch. That branch is pretty much never broken and if it was for more than an hour, I think I'd like people to notice, so having a broken report would ensure that :)
<infinity> stgraber: Done.  Should auto-update before each run (10,40) now.
<stgraber> cool
<cjwatson> infinity: copy-report - it's already on my lilst
<cjwatson> *list
<cjwatson> (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-replace-archive-admin-shell-access)
<cjwatson> infinity: but bug 1006917, in particular, blocks it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1006917 in launchpad "Distribution archive owners cannot necessarily copy packages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006917
<cjwatson> well, unless I want to add ubuntu-archive-robot to ubuntu-core-dev, which I'm not very sure I do
<cjwatson> also bug 1006871 doesn't help matters
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1006871 in launchpad "Copying packages to -updates always goes through unapproved queue, even when copying user is privileged" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006871
<cjwatson> I'll also have to work out how to do copy-report's changelog parsing totally reliably over the API, but that's probably a minor detail
<cjwatson> Whoever accepted the most recent set of linux-armadaxp binaries: please use kernel-overrides to deal with kernel binaries
 * cjwatson moves stuff back to main
<cjwatson> stgraber: queuebot seems to have got stuck.  I just accepted a bunch of stuff and it hasn't noticed, nor did it notice the corresponding unapproved entries (at least back to eog/3.5.3-0ubuntu1)
 * stgraber looks
<stgraber> apparently running two queuebots on the same machine is causing some problem... respawned just the main instance, will move the dev one somewhere else
<cjwatson> Corrupted launchpadlib cache?
<stgraber> likely. I flushed it, hopefully that'll help
<stgraber> actually, let's try to flush it and spawn the new queuebot, maybe that was the cause of the weird stacktraces I couldn't reproduce...
<stgraber> mute tracker
<stgraber> unmute tracker
<cjwatson> I was considering having the u-a-t scripts each pass a different launchpadlib_dir to avoid this problem
<cjwatson> Though the cache bloat will suck after a while
<stgraber> so far so good :)
<cjwatson> Ta
<cjwatson> linux-armadaxp> OTOH I wonder if this was a copy bug.  The overrides were right in precise-updates ...
<cjwatson> Not sure I feel like doing the archaeology to find out.
<stgraber> now moved to forcing a separate cache directory for each queue, hopefully that'll avoid some remaining corruption when both new and unapproved update at the same time...
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-18
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm?  Was this a PPA copy, or you mean my proposed->updates/quantal copies?
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, if it landed in NEW for quantal, yeah, I didn't accept that.
<ScottK> ^^^ are security uploads done through -proposed so the -security can deliver a fix to people that don't use -updates.
<infinity> ScottK: erm, what?
<infinity> ScottK: That sentence didn't make a lot of sense. :)
<ScottK> First, they aren't embargoed, so no rush.
<ScottK> Since we have 4.x.2 in -release and - 4.x.4 in -updates it's a bit complicated.
<infinity> ScottK: Oh, I see what you mean.  There will be a 4.x.2 upload in -security, and this one in updates?
<ScottK> Yes.
<infinity> Check.
<infinity> That made more sense than the first sentence.
<ScottK> Assuming mdeslaur doesn't decide to rebuild ~all of KDE in -security.
<infinity> That sounds unpleasant.
<infinity> And if it's easily backported, unnecessary.
<infinity> ScottK / mdeslaur: ^--- proposed ones accepted, happy to push them to updates on a (reasonably) accelerated schedule to match the USN, whenever that happens.
<mdeslaur> infinity, ScottK: ok, thanks, I'll build the old versions in the sec ppa tomorrow, and will let you know. Thanks.
 * cjwatson aborts the freeze experiment
<RAOF> infinity: This is a gentle ping re: the e2fsprogs SRU you promised to review.
<popey> could someone please bump a build in a ppa for me? https://launchpad.net/~sil2100/+archive/ppa/+build/3665774  says it has 3 hours before build starts, and I need to get testing on that.
<popey> nvm, all done
<ScottK> bdmurray: How often is pending-sru.html updated?
<ScottK> It looks like it hasn't updated in at least 8, possibly more, so I suspect that's not what's wanted.
<stgraber> ScottK: cron is twice an hour IIRC
<stgraber> infinity: ^
<ScottK> OK.  Then something is 'not good' as I accepted natty/bluez 8 hours ago and it's still on the list.
<stgraber> ScottK: infinity changed the cron to update from bzr before running, maybe something went wrong with that bit. AFAICT the script itself is fine (ran it yesterday locally)
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Eventually he'll wake up.
<cjwatson> Corrupt launchpadlib cache again.
<cjwatson> Let me fix that for good, at least for sru-report.
<ScottK> Thanks cjwatson.
<cjwatson> Next run should fix it.  Other reports may break in the same way, though; the real fix is to backport the patch for bug 459418.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 459418 in lazr.restfulclient "Cache is not safe for concurrent use (by processes or threads)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459418
<stgraber> cjwatson: how did you workaround it? set an alternate launchpadib_dir for that Launchpad instance?
<cjwatson> More or less
<cjwatson> Actually I subclassed Launchpad and fiddled with _get_paths, so that I didn't have to re-credential
<cjwatson> Evil to counteract evil really
<stgraber> :)
 * cjwatson works on the duplicate archivepermission bug now
<stgraber> thanks!
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098315/ - if nothing else working on LP is teaching me weird bits of SQL
<stgraber> looks like I'm not yet awake enough to parse that one properly ;)
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/garbo-archivepermission-duplicates/+merge/115554 now
<balloons> aloha
<ScottK> cjwatson: Updating nicely now.  Thanks again.
<stgraber> hmm, looks like queuebot is dead
 * stgraber will add some serious logging to queuebot after the meeting, should help figure out where it's getting stuck
<cjwatson> 16:24 <gnuoy> We need to move move PandaBox01 so that PandaBox02  can be powered up alongside it.
<cjwatson> ^- FYI
<cjwatson> 16:27 <gnuoy> so were going to loose builders: caph ain celbalrai meissa nihal scheat shedir altais chort heka nasl
<cjwatson> 16:27 <gnuoy> Hopefully the work will be completed within an hour of starting
<ogra_> celbalrai is indeed bad ...
 * ogra_ crosses fingers for the time estimate
<cjwatson> we'll be better off once it's back
<cjwatson> I mean, since this involves getting the second set
<ogra_> indeed
<stgraber> the New binaries for openldap are a revert of a delta we were carrying with Debian, I'm not expecting something in main to depend on these, so sending the new binary to universe would be fine
<stgraber> (it'll be needed for zentyal-samba4 which will be in universe)
<jbicha> cjwatson: ooh, the --no-webcam ubiquity option looks nice
<jbicha> I had trouble installing the daily image last week but it did work this Sunday :)
<bdmurray> How should I handle the version of apport in the proposed queue for precise that doesn't really fix bug 1006633?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1006633 in apport "should collect /etc/default/grub from package install failures due to update-grub failing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006633
<bdmurray> It doesn't do anything wrong rather it just doesn't do what was intended
<infinity> bdmurray: If it doesn't fix the bug referenced in the changelog, reject it and reupload with the correct fix?
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, sounds good
<stgraber> queuebot update, be back in a sec
<stgraber> infinity: do you have a minute to review edubuntu-netboot in New? ideally I'd like to do the seed change and ltsp upload in time for the next daily. It's a repackaged copy of what we had in the ltsp source, so shouldn't be too scary :)
<infinity> stgraber: Is "not scary" a promise?
<infinity> stgraber: Also, any reason for the brand-specific renaming, rather than going with something one could generically use in Debian as well?
<stgraber> infinity: well, it kind of relies on having an Edubuntu media mounted in /cdrom
<infinity> Sure, but does that media need to be "edubuntu", or just "some live media built kinda like that"?
<infinity> As in, is it inconceivable that one might want to do the same or a similar thing with edudebian (or whatever) and reuse the same tool?
<infinity> It would seem to me that ltsp-livecd was a lovely generic name.
<stgraber> "not scary" as in a single python script with an icon, a glade file and a bunch of translations, that used to live in debian/scripts/ in the ltsp source (moving them off so we can reduce the delta with Debian for that package, well, eventually get in sync is the plan)
<stgraber> it's not completely impossible to see Debian wanting some similar tool eventually, but I'd expect us to scrap it entirely and start from scratch if that was the case
<stgraber> as Debian doesn't use nbd, making the whole LTSP setup quite different
<infinity> Mmkay.  Still not sure the rename is worth the effort, since you need the transitional package anyway.
<stgraber> the rename is mostly because that package will grow support for booting the live media over the network
<infinity> (And I'd expect it to just be debian/ubuntu versions of the same concept under the same package name, if Debian did the same thing... In an ideal world)
<stgraber> so it won't do only LTSP but do ltsp + casper-netboot
<infinity> *shrug*
<infinity> Alrighty.
<infinity> I suppose if Debian does things differently and a different script is required, one ltsp-netboot source that produced edubuntu-netboot and edudebian-netboot would be slick. :P
<highvoltage> infinity: I'd like something like that for debian, but it's far off for now. perhaps something we can discuss next year at debconf (and at least stgraber plans to be there as well)
<infinity> I'll stop bikeshedding now.
<stgraber> highvoltage: yeah, we'd need to talk with vagrant and figure out how to get something that works for Debian and Ubuntu, but that's going to be once we have LTSP in sync and I don't have to care about it ;)
<highvoltage> *nod*
<infinity> Well, at least having a branded package name isn't namespace pollution.  Easy to just drop our *buntu specific thingee on the floor later.
<infinity> stgraber: Why only compat 7?
<infinity> stgraber: Backporty concerns?
<stgraber> infinity: sounds like copy/pasting from a package where compat was at 7, suppose I should set it to whatever debhelper is at nowadays (9?)
<infinity> stgraber: 9, with a build-dep to match, would be sane.
<infinity> stgraber: Okay, and now that I see that this ships a binary and desktop called "ltsp-live", the rename makes even less sense. :P
<infinity> At least when the package name and the binary match, it's discoverable.
<infinity> stgraber: Also, you could get around the .install file in debian/ and the icky dh_override in rules if you just provided a simple Makefile.
<stgraber> infinity: ltsp-live => didn't want to rename without being able to properly test it, so kept the name, planning to rename when I add casper-netboot support in it. Makefile => was lazy so just copy/pasted what we had in the ltsp source, but yeah, now that it's no longer under debian/scripts, it'd make sense
<infinity> stgraber: The rename solution is simple.  Instead of making ltsp-live an empty transitional package, make it provide ltsp-live* -> whatever-newname* symlinks, so things that still depend on the old package get the old interface.
<infinity> (This may be way too much effort to put into a script that probably only has one major consumer)
<stgraber> I was actually considering not even shipping the transitional package. The package has no rdepends and it's only part of a live seed so ubiquity should never have copied it to a target system
<infinity> stgraber: Anyhow, all the above faffing aside, it's in good enough shape for me to accept, so I'll do so.  Fix things that annoy me (or you) whenever you feel the urge. :P
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, wait, I do see one issue.
<infinity> stgraber: If you keep the transitional package, "Provides: ltsp-livecd" is a bit weird.  And if you drop it entirely, it probably still is, if nothing depends on it.
<infinity> stgraber: And the replaces should be versioned.  With a versioned breaks.  That should cover the bizarre corner case where someone had it installed locally.
<infinity> Or, just a straight up conflict, since we want the old package to go away forever.
<stgraber> infinity: ok, please reject, I'll push a new version in a minute
<stgraber> (dropping ltsp-livecd entirely, adding Replaces/Breaks, bumping compat/dh, adding Makefile)
<stgraber> infinity: one thing that's a bit weird with versioned Breaks/Replaces is that there's no good way to know what version to check against as I don't know what version of LTSP will actually drop it (as I need to merge a few new upstream releases from Debian)
<infinity> stgraber: If you're dropping the transitional package, switch that Breaks to a hard Conflicts.
<infinity> stgraber: And then you can avoid the breaks entirely.
<infinity> stgraber: In fact, you can make it a magical P/C/R
<stgraber> unversioned P/C/R sounds good
<infinity> stgraber: (This is probably too much thought to put into a package no one will have installed, but whatever)
<infinity> stgraber: Unversioned PCR is correct, if ltsp-livecd may live on for a while, and we never ever want the two co-installable.  Which seems to be the case.
<stgraber> gah ... why doesn't dh pass DESTDIR to my Makefile...
<stgraber> oh, I think I know why...
<infinity> It does...
<stgraber> yeah, it was my bad. My Makefile only had an install target, so dh_auto_build was killing it ;)
<stgraber> binary package looks identical, uploaded.
<infinity> stgraber: env?
<infinity> stgraber: Is there something strangely broken about your setup that requires that?
<infinity> stgraber: (Works fine here without...)
<stgraber> doh, no, that was me trying to debug what was going on with my Makefile...
<infinity> Hahaha.  Oh, that makes a bit more sense. ;)
<infinity> What was broken, BTW?
<stgraber> just my Makefile having a single "install:" target, so calling "make" would call the install target
<infinity> Ahh.
<stgraber> so both dh_auto_build and dh_auto_install were trying to call it, the former without DESTDIR (obviously...)
<infinity> Indeed.
<stgraber> pushing a new one without that env call (might as well)
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> stgraber: Acceptiferated.  Seed mangle at will.
<stgraber> infinity: thanks
<stgraber> infinity: seed mangled, I'm assuming you'll do the bin Newing soon after it's built? (we still have 4 hours before the daily, so should be fine ;))
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah.
<infinity> stgraber: And even in time for the publisher run.
<highvoltage> yay
<stgraber> infinity: yay, thanks!
<infinity> Now, do I fix libreoffice or wait for sweetshark to do it.
<infinity> Eenie meenie...
<highvoltage> Protip: when you start with eenie and there's just two options then the second one will be mo
 * skaet goes to look at nusakan to turn on precise dailies for those images participating in 12.04.1
<stgraber> well, he doesn't have upload rights, so you might as well, but then you're going to be TIL on libreoffice ;)
<infinity> What happened to poor meenie and miney?
<infinity> stgraber: *sudder*
<infinity> stgraber: He hasn't even gone through the PPU business for libreoffice?
<stgraber> infinity: he tried
<infinity> stgraber: "tried"... That sounds promising.
<infinity> Suddenly, I'm pretty glad I don't use office suites.
<stgraber> infinity: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/26/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t20:46 if you want to see the details. Basically we were concerned by the limited number of reviews and testimonials and by some recent breakage of libreoffice (when his teammates blindly sponsor and break the archive for days...)
<stgraber> infinity: speaking of conflicts, break/replaces, ... I'm working on bug 1007314 and I came up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099095/ as a fix. Basically re-introducing the transitional package from oneiric and reverting the Conflicts to the Break/Replaces we used to have in Oneiric. Would appreciate a quick sanity check before I push to -proposed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1007314 in krb5 "trying to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04: The package 'postgresql-contrib-8.2' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007314
<infinity> stgraber: The transitional package probably doesn't need all the wonky conflicts and breakiness.
<infinity> stgraber: Also, the formatting of (<<1.2.3) makes me a sad panda.
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I preferred not to touch these and instead stick to what we had in Oneiric (so that diffing debian/control from oneiric to precise gives something reasonable). But I'm happy to change it if you think that's a problem.
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, if it's a cargo-cult from an older version, that makes some sense, I suppose.
<stgraber> I basically diffed debian/control from oneiric to precise and reverted the changes related to removing the transitional package
<infinity> Let me do the same thing here and see how I feel about this, then.
<infinity> stgraber: Kay, looks sane.  I was going to ask if libkadm55 needed a similar treatment, but it looks like it was only in hardy, so we're good.
<stgraber> ok, uploading it then. thanks for the sanity check
<infinity> stgraber: Re-confirmed the diff from the queue and accepted, so some poor schmuck doesn't have to review it all over again.
<stgraber> hehe, yeah, it's the kind of diff that's not exactly trivial to review when you just get the .diff.gz ;) thanks
<infinity> So, even after JUST REVIEWING IT, I about had a heart attack when I noticed non-kernel binary new in the proposed queue.
<stgraber> ;)
<stgraber> that's certainly not very common for non-kernel SRUs to introduce new binaries
<infinity> stgraber: Not only uncommon, but generally indicates that You're Doin' It Wrong(tm).
<stgraber> cjwatson: for some reason I wasn't using the ircid stuff properly earlier. Using "import random; team = [nick.encode('utf-8') for nick in [([ircid.nickname for ircid in person.irc_nicknames if "freenode" in ircid.network.lower()]+[person.name])[0] for person in lp.people['canonical-foundations'].participants if person.name != "michelle-canonical"]]; random.shuffle(team); print(", ".join(team))" works properly indeed
<stgraber> (I know, 3 levels of list comprehension doesn't make it exactly readable, but it works ;))
<stgraber> would be a bit shorter if Michelle wasn't part of the LP team and doko had his IRC nickname set on LP ;)
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-19
<phillw> stgraber: yikes!
<phillw> not wishing to nag, do you guys have any further thoughts on bug 1007394 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1007394 in mdadm "Quantal daily fails to complete installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007394
<infinity> phillw: If I were you, I'd ask BenC if he can reproduce it.  If so, he might be rather interested in fixing it.
<infinity> (Not that others don't appear to be interested in fixing it, but debugging blind is hard)
<phillw> infinity: is there a way to ask him?
<infinity> phillw: IRC.
<infinity> phillw: He's in #ubuntu-devel
<phillw> infinity: okies, I'll wander into the lions den :P
 * ScottK wonders why natty isn't moved to old-releases yet?
<ScottK> Sigh.  Nevermind.
<ScottK>  I can't alphabetize.
<ScottK> Same question, but maverick.
<infinity> Crap, who accepted all the highbank stuff?
<infinity> Oh, RAOF did.
<infinity> Oh well.  I had planned to give that a more thorough review.
<RAOF> infinity: All the changes looked very clear to me. Is d-i so crazy that I need to significantly raise my threshold for “that looks obvious”?
<infinity> RAOF: Sometimes, yes.  And certainly in the case of flash-kernel.
<infinity> Actually, likely for libdi and base-installer, too.
<infinity> But meh.
<infinity> I can just sleep and pretend I don't care.
<RAOF> So, if those changes require significant review I think that puts them on the list of packages that I'll not touch in the queue, ever, and ping you instead :)
<infinity> I might review them in the morning, despite their having been accepted already.
<infinity> But I could just forget about it and make it SEP. :P
<cjwatson> Newly uploaded packages should have sensible packagediff links again.
<infinity> cjwatson: \o/
<cjwatson> I'll work on fixing up the past breakage shortly.
<cjwatson> (What would have been your guess as to what all([]) returns?  Though it wasn't entirely due to that ...)
<RAOF> I don't *particularly* want to have a “all flash-kernel pings get redirected to infinity” policy, but it would make things simpler for me :)
<Laney> I'd be disturbed if all([]) weren't True, but that's the logician in me. :-)
<cjwatson> Oh, you're right, but sadly it's about ten years since I did formal logic
<cjwatson> Actually more
<cjwatson> If nothing else it makes obvious sense by reverse induction to the base case, if I actually think about it
<cjwatson> All the incorrectly-private package diffs on Launchpad from the last few days are public now.
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^- er, there's only one of those in the queue - it shouldn't keep repeating
<cjwatson> mute mute queue new quantal-release
<cjwatson> oops
<cjwatson> unmute mute queue new quantal-release
<cjwatson> mute queue new quantal-release
<cjwatson> oops again :(
<cjwatson> unmute queue new quantal-release
<cjwatson> mute queue unapproved quantal-release
<cjwatson> stgraber: FWIW this is a new case - signed UEFI binaries are always held for approval
<cjwatson> or rather to-be-signed binaries
<cjwatson> mute queue unapproved precise-proposed
<cjwatson> It's seriously confused, poor thing
<didrocks> it really sounds like a fun game TBH :)
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: could you please release the "tiff" security update in the hardy queue?
<cjwatson> done
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: thanks
<stgraber> hmm, wondering what's going on there
<stgraber> cjwatson: something must have gone wrong with the unapproved monitoring thread, having a look at the logs to check if they were useful for once
<cjwatson> feel free to drop the mutes once it's fixed
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100062/
<cjwatson> Huh
<cjwatson> Please file a Launchpad bug about that
<stgraber> mute queue unapproved
<stgraber> I believe that the bug on queuebot's side is that a failure doesn't flush the notification queue, it just keeps adding notifications to it, spamming the channel in the process...
<cjwatson> Now where did the code for that go ...
<cjwatson> WTF.  There is code that's supposed to make this work, and it's even tested
<stgraber> cjwatson: what queuebot is doing is roughly: lp.packagesets.setsIncludingSource(distroseries=lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSeries(name_or_version="quantal"), sourcepackagename=lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSourcePackage(name='efilinux'))
<cjwatson> Oh, wait, maybe this isn't an LP bug
<cjwatson> Can you remind me where the queuebot source is?
<stgraber> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/+junk/queuebot/
<cjwatson> Yeah, not an LP bug, give me a few minutes
<cjwatson> well - arguably.  it's being triggered because the title for PackageUploadCustomFormat.UEFI doesn't start with "raw-".  A quick and stupid fix is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100090/
<cjwatson> But really it would be better to use the new-improved interfaces here
<stgraber> yeah, looking at the new interface is on my list, should make things quite a bit easier and more reliable
<cjwatson> Hm, except that there isn't really an alternative to display_name that gives you the source package name without messing about
<cjwatson> since AIUI you want to be able to get the source package name for binary uploads too
<stgraber> yep, to query for the packagesets
<cjwatson> There'd be an argument for a little extension to package_name to do that
<cjwatson> It'd be about two lines of code and one line of test
<stgraber> sounds reasonable ;)
<cjwatson> Feel free to file a bug if that would make your life easier, and I may manage to fit it in
<stgraber> so the workaround works (tested in another channel), but now efilinux isn't listed at all... will update queuebot to better deal with it after the 12.04.1 meeting (and will file a bug to get the source package name exported)
<cjwatson> It's exported, just not for binary uploads
<stgraber> cjwatson: how long are you planning to keep efilinux in unapproved? (so I make sure to run my tests before it disappears)
<cjwatson> You could run tests against it in done after that
<cjwatson> I asked Steve to have a look at it when he's next around
<cjwatson> (Or we could arrange for you to be able to run tests against dogfood)
<micahg> is there any reason why palmer was reenabled?
<cjwatson> maybe ask on #launchpad-ops (internal)
<stgraber> cjwatson: queuebot seems to deal fine with efilinux now, just had to fix a bug where freenode would ignore some of the notices when posting a very large number of them without responding to a PING
<stgraber> (it's now building a queue of notices to post and processes it by batch of 10. Should also allow to better cope with disconnects by simply reconnecting and continuing from where it was)
<cjwatson> stgraber: thanks
<bdmurray> why is the diff for udev still pending for precise?
<bdmurray> or how can I deal with that?
<stgraber> you can probably do a manual dget + pull-lp-source + debdiff?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: udev is blacklisted because it causes debdiff to hang
<cjwatson> Yes, you'll have to pull it by hand
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/532904
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 532904 in launchpad "source package diffs missing for udev" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Really https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diffutils/+bug/314436
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 314436 in diffutils "package-diff can generate infinite output" [High,Confirmed]
<stgraber> yay, no crash ;)
<bdmurray> stgraber: will there be release notes for the point release?
<bdmurray> stgraber: I'm looking at mdadm and bug 1002357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002357 in mdadm "sort out udev rules madness (3 editions installed into 4 files)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002357
<skaet> bdmurray
<skaet> yes,   there will be release notes for the point release.    They'll be under each of the product pages.
<bdmurray> I'd feel better about accepting mdadm if there were release notes for the point release.  Should that happen before it moves to -proposed or to -updates?
<skaet> bdmurray, ??  there will be release notes for the point release.
<stgraber> skaet: does the release note page already exist or should we add an ubuntu-release-notes task for now (so we remember to add it)?
<skaet> stgraber,  add to the ubuntu-release-notes task for now,  so it doesn't get overlooked.
<stgraber> bdmurray: can you do that? (add an ubuntu-release-notes task targeted to the point release)
<skaet> 12.04.1 will need to be populated with the changelogs per product, and still sorting out the best way to do that.
<bdmurray> stgraber: sure, no problem
<utlemming> we have a criticial kernel regression that kills EC2 instances on oneiric. Do we have a way to pull bad SRU's? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/1026690
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1026690 in linux-meta "3.0.0.-23.38-virtual kernel regression kills EC2 instances" [Critical,Confirmed]
<skaet> utlemming,  please work with bjf to figure out best path
<utlemming> skaet: thank you kindly
<skaet> utlemming,  what's the scope of impact on this?
<utlemming> skaet: any user who updates has a dead EC2 instance
<utlemming> skaet: instance-store users will lose all data. EBS users will have a very painful recovery path.
<skaet> utlemming,  ok,  we probably need to start an incident report on this.   Will start the discussion off with arosales
<tseliot> hi, can anybody approve my upload of jockey in precise-proposed? pitti is ok with the changes
<tseliot> I forgot to say please ;)
<infinity> tseliot: Oh, you pinged me earlier?
<infinity> tseliot: My context got wiped by the kernel drama, but I vaguely recall a nick highlight.
<dobey> is alpha3 done?
<tseliot> infinity: yes, so, the cedarview packages are in NEW and I have jockey in precise-proposed which needs to be approved
<infinity> tseliot: s/are/were/ ... Someone rejected on earlier, my INBOX tells me.  Unless there was a new upload already?
 * infinity looks.
<infinity> Ahh, rejected and reuploaded.
<tseliot> infinity: I asked pitti to do that for me, yes
<tseliot> I had to reupload to fix a detail
<tseliot> infinity: it all works correctly now
<infinity> tseliot: Kay.  Not sure when I'll get a chance to poke at it, but you could bribe any AA to do so. ;)
<tseliot> infinity: such as?
<dobey> is it safe for me to upload straight to quantal now for stuff that's in the image?
<infinity> dobey: alpha3 hasn't started, so no, not done. :P
<infinity> dobey: But yeah, it's as safe as it ever is.  If you're uploading things that will break installability with skew, proposed first is still a nice idea.
<dobey> not yet. i do have a new binary package though; which adds a python3 package :)
<dobey> oh right, alpha3 is next week. well then :)
<infinity> tseliot: jdstrand probably likes cookies.  But volunteering other people isn't my thing. :P
<tseliot> :)
<infinity> tseliot: I'll find time to poke it, just can't make delivery promises today, I'm headless chickening.
<tseliot> infinity: ok, thanks
<micahg> he's not around until tomorrow and then will be playing catchup
<dobey> oh, i am an idiot.
<infinity> dobey: Can we quote that?
<infinity> dobey: I'd say "out of context", but you were kind enough not to provide any. ;)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i checked that upload thrice, and now just realized i forgot the new .install files
<dobey> i wish debuild would complain more loudly about that
<micahg> dobey: yeah, I've missed that before, sbuild displays the package manifest at the end which is nice, but  you have to remember to check it
<infinity> dobey: Will something in main be depending on this soonish?
<infinity> dobey: (ie: if I promote it, will it stick?)
<dobey> infinity: dirspec 3.99.2-0ubuntu2 fixes the missing .install files. and yeah, we need it for some of the other uploads i'm about to do
<infinity> dobey: Right, I already accepted it to main, upload away.
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> thanks
<stgraber> skaet: I'm confused by the work item in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-ubuntu-flavors regarding packageset for flavours (I wasn't in that meeting)
<stgraber> I now added support for notifications to flavours in queuebot so that their ISO tracker builds and packages in their set get them notified
<stgraber> but from what I understand of the action item, we want queuebot to also send notifications when a package is added/removed from their packageset by cjwatson's script?
<skaet> stgraber,  yes,  that's what was requested.
<stgraber> hmm, fun, will have to add a new plugin for that then, it's not difficult to do but it's really slow, the script I have on chinstrap doing that takes around 15min to run IIRC
<stgraber> glad I added multi-threading support to queuebot otherwise that'd be a bit problematic to run ;)
<skaet> stgraber,  ok.   If some aren't going to be possible this release,  please go ahead and mark them POSTPONED
<stgraber> well, that one should just take an hour or so to implement as I already have that code on chinstrap, just need to queuebot-ify it. I'll be messing with the packagesets a bit to confirm it works
<stgraber> sorry for that, trying to get the bot to join a channel with some ACLs ;)
<ScottK> stgraber: ^^^ was on my must have for 12.04.1 for server upgrades list.  That's done.
<highvoltage> nice
<highvoltage> (oh, unapproved, oops)
<stgraber> ScottK: yay, one less on the list :) thanks
<micahg> awesome, 12.04.1 is right before Firefox/Thunderbird 15, so people will get a huge update the next week, I guess that's still the best place for it, otherwise, if it was right after, we'd have the fear of needing a respin for upstream respins :)
<infinity> micahg: They get huge upgrades every week anyway, oh well.
<stgraber> packageset monitoring added, I'll be doing a test during the next hour, so you should see lxc being added to the edubuntu packageset then removed later on
<stgraber> the packagesets are parsed every 15min
<ScottK> To whom do these announcements get sent?
<stgraber> #ubuntu-release + #ubuntu-dmb for all changes and to #edubuntu for the edubuntu packageset
<stgraber> there's a flood protection set at 25 entries, so when introducing a new packageset, we shouldn't get spammed
<skaet> infinity,  am working through the nusakan crontab, looking for good spots to insert precise builds, and am a bit perplexed that we don't have problems with:
<skaet> 22 0 * * *      buildlive kubuntu-active daily-live && for-project kubuntu-active cron.daily-live
<skaet> 24 0 * * *      buildlive edubuntu-dvd dvd && for-project edubuntu cron.dvd
<skaet> thoughts?
<skaet> (or more precisely,  its the cdimage crontab on nusakan)
<ScottK> stgraber: Could Kubuntu ones go to #kubuntu-devel?
<stgraber> ScottK: sure. do you also want build notifications and queue notifications for kubuntu packages and images?
<ScottK> How about just for images for now.
<stgraber> ok, configured for packageset + images matching kubuntu (I don't really expect much changes going to the packagesets and images are only posted during milestones)
<infinity> skaet: Curious, that's 44,0 for edubuntu in the canonical version.
<infinity> Or... it was until someone changed it very recently. :P
<stgraber> I changed it, did I forget to push it somewhere?
 * stgraber checks local branches
<infinity> skaet: Anyhow, it all has locking, it's not a "problem", per se, to run them all at exactly the same time, except that it makes it unpredictable what order they'll spit out in.
<infinity> skaet: For dailies, that really isn't a huge deal.  They finish when they finish.
<infinity> stgraber: You changed it in 1450, I didn't have a current checkout.
<infinity> stgraber: But you changed it to be 2 minutes after kubuntu-active, that's all.
<infinity> Ultimately, none of it matters nearly as much as people think it does.
<skaet> infinity,  if the locking is in place, then yeah,  not a problem.    Was wondering why it wasn't fussing/causing issues.
<skaet> and that would explain it.
<infinity> We could just run all the daily jobs at the exact same time, and let the mystery of when the images spit out the other end be fun and exciting every day.
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I aligned it to start as soon as an armhf builder is free. IIRC kubuntu-active is mostly failing so it hasn't been a problem so far
<stgraber> I don't mind if Edubuntu has to wait an hour to start building on i386 as we have a two hours long arm build in the same batch
<skaet> infinity,  nah,  but it might be nice to get all of the auto tester ones built early,  so results are waiting when we get up.   ;)
<infinity> To be fair, "we" all get up at different times.
<infinity> So, I assume you mean when *you* get up? :)
<skaet> infinity,  actually was think that it would be nice so it would be ready when babyface gets up,  since he's doing first pass on the auto test results. ;)
<skaet> but more orienting to Europe actually.  ;)
<skaet> stgraber,  am not seeing Edubuntu armhf on the iso tracker under quantal.   Should it be added?
<infinity> Anyhow, it's not something we'll ever get perfect.  We could try to align the ubuntu and server images to a specific "good time", and just make all the others wait for "some reasonable amount of time later".
<infinity> But I suspect that the more we try to mangle it all, the more we just realise it breaks someone else's expectations.
<stgraber> skaet: I was waiting to have it build for the right hardware before doing that as we don't plan on releasing an omap4 image but an a10/zatab one. Though I'm still waiting on the kubuntu folks to know how to get the hardware to actually boot the kernel...
<skaet> agree,  will never be perfect
<infinity> stgraber: Do we actually have an A10 kernel in the archive?  I missed that memo.
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 929092 is missing sru information
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929092 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.NmSettingWirelessSecurityErrorQuark.Code1: Failed to determine AP security information" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929092
<stgraber> infinity: nope, it's on my todo once I actually get it to boot somewhere :)
<stgraber> bdmurray: oops, missed that one. fixing
<infinity> stgraber: AFAIUI, AllWinner's being even worse about upstreaming than most SoC vendors traditionally are, so it's going to be a stupidly massive patchset (and hard to keep in sync with our fast-moving kernel team). :/
<skaet> stgraber,  then why were you waiting on the arm builders in doing the scheduling?
<infinity> skaet: Because he's building test images, he's just not "releasing" them.
<stgraber> bdmurray: done
<skaet> infinity, ack
<stgraber> ^ one more "removed" to show up in 5 minutes and I'll be done with my tests of the packageset monitoring
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, linux-allwinner is a bit scary, we're going with that hardware platform as a tech preview (because we can easily get unlocked hardware with developer prices). Kubuntu is going with the same hardware too and some others have interest in getting a10 support (rsalveti has some a10-based tablet too).
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, tons of people are interested in A10 support.  Their pricing is hard to beat, so there will be a metric crap-ton of devices.  I just wish they'd learn to upstream sanely. :/
<infinity> stgraber: Or throw some money at Linaro to do it for them.
<infinity> (I also wish both Apple and AllWinner hadn't decided to name their cores A[int]... So friggin' confusing in the ARM landscape)
<infinity> I've already seen one vendor (not a random user, an OEM) calling it the AllWinner Cortex-A10.
<stgraber> hehe, yeah, that's quite confusing. IIRC the box had something along the lines of "Allwinner Cortex A8 A10" written on it, which isn't technically wrong, but still...
<micahg> seb128: component-mismatches exploded due to webkit, you might want to drop the recommends on gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<seb128> micahg, I'm not touching webkit again, whoever cares can do it
<micahg> heh
<seb128> I'm not even running quantal
<seb128> the only reason I did it was because other updates broke software-center and other stuff and nobody was going to do it
<seb128> but I don't have time nor will to maintain webkit
<cjwatson> stgraber,skaet: um - I only run the packageset update script every so often, and it typically makes on the order of one or two hundred changes
<cjwatson> who requested this, and did they really know what they were asking for?  I'm really not convinced that this is a good fit for IRC notifications
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, that's why I found the feature request a bit odd in the spec, but well... it didn't take long to implement, it won't flood on update (limit of 25 similar to the tracker) and is useful at least to the DMB
<cjwatson> I can't see it being useful in this channel, at least ...
<cjwatson> I can understand why people asked for it.  I just don't think they'll actually like it. :-)
<stgraber> it was in the infrastructure for flavours session, the comment says "packageset updates every hour with colin's script, any changes need to go there." which doesn't really match your "every so often" :)
<cjwatson> that's an utter myth
<cjwatson> I don't know who said that but they were making it up
<rsalveti> infinity: cool, cortex A10 :-)
<rsalveti> newer than what we have :P
<ajmitch> if only that were true in my tablet
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-20
<jibel> skaet, on the tracker there is "Ubuntu Desktop Preinstalled armhf+mx5" shouldn't it be "Ubuntu Desktop armhf+mx5" instead ?
<skaet> jibel,  I wasn't clear if it had been switched over to pre-installed or not yet.    Am assuming that when Adam switches it over he'll change the iso tracker,  but double checking is definitely in order.
<skaet> infinity,  do yo have any updates on where we are with the oneiric kernel respin?     I'm not seeing many clues in the backscroll
<jibel> skaet, well, on cdimages.u.c there are builds for mx5 live but no preinstalled.
<skaet> jibel,  then yeah,  we probably need to change over the iso tracker.
<skaet> infinity,   ogra - when any of the ARM images change from pre-installed,   please make sure to let jibel, stgraber or myself know so we can get the iso tracker back in synch.
<ogra_> skaet, i was actually planning to add the omap4 arch to default server builds today and see what comes out
<ogra_> without dropping the preinstalled build attempts, but they wont build until germinate is fixed
<ogra_> not sure if that will also affect the normal alternate server builds though
<ogra_> skaet, probably cjwatson has an idea for a quick-fix of germinate as interim solution
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/germinate/lp.1025818/+merge/115429
<cjwatson> I'm not going to merge something incomplete there
<skaet> ogra_,  please double check that we won't be breaking the alternate server builds.
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, thats clear from the comments
<ogra_> skaet, we cant, if arm would fail that would only be arm
<ogra_> our build system is clever enough to catch that
<ogra_> and chances are better that the alternates will actually build, they dont run germinate on the target arch (as we do for the preinstalled-ship seed on preinstalled-server)
<ogra_> so the older germinate on nusakan will be used
<cjwatson> Indeed.
 * ogra_ really doesnt get why unity-2d suddenly eats 370M according to htop ... that was 170M in precise 
<ogra_> (for an idling desktop right after boto that is)
<ogra_> *boot
<cjwatson> I expect it'll be easy to review and merge once it has a test, but I'm not going to attempt something without that, given my experience of the fragility of this kind of change.  I expect Steve will finish it off once he's back from the plugfest.
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, my target is to move to the same server builds as anyone else anyway i would pretty much love to put preinstalled to rest right now
<ogra_> but seems QA needs them
<jibel> skaet, added mx5 live with default ubuntu desktop armhf testcase, and also added a default testcase to omap live which had none.
<skaet> thanks jibel
<ogra_> we really need some mx5 boards in the company if we want to go on supporting that
<ogra_> currently we fully rely on the one board that adam has on which he can only test if it has spare cycles and he has time
<ogra_> cjwatson, does that look ok to you ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101810/
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'd rather do those last two lines the other way round.
<cjwatson> precise amd64 amd64+mac i386 powerpc
<cjwatson> *       amd64 amd64+mac i386 powerpc armel+omap4
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> More conventional and easier to extend later
<ogra_> done
<ogra_> hmm, and i probably want armhf :P
 * ogra_ fires off a testbuild of ubuntu-server for omap4 
<ogra_> oh, that was pretty painless
 * ogra_ wgets, lets see if it also boots 
<ogra_> Generating the binary iso/jigdo images ...
<ogra_> mkdosfs 3.0.7 (24 Dec 2009)
<ogra_> Extracting bootloader from main archive
<ogra_> cp: cannot stat `omap4/cdrom/vmlinuz': No such file or directory
<ogra_> make: *** [bin-images] Error 1
 * ogra_ curses
<ogra_> i dont get why it does that
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ ls -l /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ftp/dists/quantal/main/installer-armhf/current/images/omap4/cdrom/vmlinuz
<ogra_> -rw-rw-r-- 1 cdimage cdimage 4293816 2012-07-19 13:34 /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ftp/dists/quantal/main/installer-armhf/current/images/omap4/cdrom/vmlinuz
<ogra_> the file definitely exists ... its just as if DI_PATH isnt properly exported in debian-cd or so
<cjwatson> set -x it.
<ogra_> good idea ...
 * ogra_ fires off a testbuild
<bjf> infinity: my oneiric kernel packages are in the upload queue?
<ogra_> oh, my, what a mess these omap4 debian-cd scripts are
<ogra_> so yeah, i was looking at the wrong script ... having SUBARCH=omap in all these scripts surely cant work
<ogra_> how embarrasing
<cjwatson> Ah, yeah
<ogra_> nobody noticed since we never built alternate for anything else than karmic omap
<bjf> cjwatson, i have oneiric packages in the upload queue for yesterdays incident. can i trouble you to process them?
<cjwatson> done
<bjf> cjwatson: many thanks!
<infinity> Heh, I was JUST doing that. ;)
<infinity> Timing is everything.
<cjwatson> Bah, I could have slacked.
<infinity> Sure could have.
<ScottK> cjwatson: That's almost always true.  The procrastinator's mantra is "If you wait long enough, it usually turns out you didn't need to do it anyway."
<cjwatson> It's a careful balance between that and continuing to draw a paycheque, really.
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<skaet> infinity,  what's still needed before it goes to -updates?
<cjwatson> Being published would be a start :-)
<skaet> :)
<skaet> was meaning is there further testing lined up or not?
<infinity> skaet: From the bug log, I'm not sure it's even had basic smoketesting yet.
<skaet> infinity,  from the IRC channel I had assumed so.
<infinity> It doesn't need rigorous regression testing and other such involved pain, but it does need someone to boot it and make sure it's not just plain broken.
<bjf> skaet: i'd like both utlemming and hggdh to test the kernel
<skaet> bjf, infinity - what's the bug number that's being used to track this one?
<infinity> 1026730
 * skaet adding to the incident report
<infinity> And 1026884
<infinity> Though it looks like that one won't happen today, given the task status.
<henrix> infinity: working on that one. hopefully, i'll have the lts pkg soon
<dobey> what's the best way to go about pulling some pyqt bits onto the default install/image for quantal right now? having them in recommends/depends for things that are on the default install already?
<infinity> dobey: If they're not required by the install, it seems a bit odd to artificially want to pull them in?
<dobey> infinity: i want to get rid of ubuntuone-installer; and there is also no more ubuntu-sso-client-gtk with the new version i'm working on the upload for right now
<dobey> so ubuntuone-control-panel-qt and ubuntu-sso-client-qt require some pyqt bits
<infinity> Which they should depend on if they do?
<infinity> I may be utterly failing to see what you're trying to do here. :P
<ScottK> Then he immediately hits the brick wall of python-qt4 is frigging huge and you have to split the package.
<ogra_> Jul 20 16:58:05 main-menu[292]: WARNING **: Configuring 'cdrom-detect' failed with error code 1
<dobey> right. so what's the best way to get the -qt versions on the default install? just pull them in? i guess i'd need to add ubuntuone-control-panel-qt to ubuntu-meta though for ubuntu-desktop?
 * ScottK dons his Debian maintainer hat and says, "patches welcome".
 * ogra_ sighs deeply
<dobey> ScottK: i guess thee's plenty of room now :)
<ScottK> Oh, right.  Good point.
<ScottK> Of course everyone else thinks that too, so move fast.
<infinity> dobey: ubuntuone-control-panel-qt would have to be seeded, yes.  But its dependencies should just be, well, its dependencies.
<dobey> infinity: right, and they are
<dobey> infinity: should i propose a branch to seed it then?
<infinity> Check, so it's not a question of getting pyqt on the CDs, but rather getting ubuntuone-control-panel-qt on them. :P
<infinity> Is this all in the archive already?
 * infinity just looks.
<dobey> well there's nothing not in the archive that i'm trying to add to the image yet; so yes
<dobey> there was only the one bin new i had this time 'round, as we haven't gotten anything else ported to python3 yet
<infinity> Alright.  I'll just s/ubuntuone-installer/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt/ in the desktop seed and that should make you happy.
<skaet> infinity,   looks like hggdh and utlemming are lining up for testing the oneiric kernel as soon as it comes out of the builders.   Will you be around later today to push it out,  if it tests ok?
<infinity> skaet: It's already out of the builders...
<infinity> skaet: But yes, I'm on top of it.
<utlemming> infinity: do you have the URL for the new kerenl?
<skaet> infinity,  ok,   please update the incident report as the status of things change.
<infinity> utlemming: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.0.0-23.39
 * utlemming is testing new kernel
<arosales> utlemming: thanks :-)
<infinity> dobey: Hrm, do we still want ubuntuone-client-gnome too?  I'm a bit confused by the structure of this. :P
<dobey> infinity: yes, ubuntuone-client-gnome is the nautilus and gnome-settings-daemon plug-ins
<infinity> dobey: Okay, then this should do it: ubuntuone-client-gnome
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102113/
<infinity> That.
<infinity> Multiple paste buffers strike again.
<dobey> infinity: yeah, that should work
<dobey> thanks
<infinity> dobey: I'll update meta too, so we can see the results of this.
<dobey> infinity: awesome. thanks much
<infinity> dobey: And done.
<utlemming> infinity: I've tested the new Oneiric kernel and confirmed it to work
<skaet> thanks utlemming
<infinity> utlemming: On both x86 arches, I'm guessing?
<utlemming> infinity: on i386, verifying it amd64 now
<infinity> utlemming: Anyhow, better to follow up to the tracking bug instead of me, so we can keep note of what's been done.
<infinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1026730
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1026730 in linux "linux: 3.0.0-23.39 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<utlemming> infinity: posted comments, and confirmed on amd64 too
<henrix> infinity: oneiric packages ended up in the wrong component.  can you sort that out?
<cjwatson> I can
<cjwatson> I was meaning to check back on that anyway
 * infinity blinks.
<infinity> There was nothing NEW in them, how would that have happened?
<cjwatson> Hm, not published yet
<infinity> Oh, hahaha.
<infinity> My removing the binaries would have killed it, of course. :P
<infinity> Which is why only that one file is wrong.
<infinity> Derp.
<cjwatson> linux-image-3.0.0-23-virtual?
<henrix> yep
 * cjwatson fixes
<henrix> cool, thanks
<infinity> Will need the same manual override for lts-backport-oneiric's version later.  I'll keep that in mind when I accept it.
<infinity> If it makes it today.
<henrix> infinity: i hope it does... almost there!
<infinity> Actually, wait.  Why would that be?  I only removed it on i386...
<infinity> cjwatson: I thought soyuz was smart enough to copy overrides from another arch if the binary existed?
<infinity> Maybe that breaks cross-pocket or something odd.
<cjwatson> It looks like it *should*, but the ancestry logic in soyuz is very very wonky.
<cjwatson> Sorry, the at least three different implementations of ancestry logic.
<cjwatson> Fixing that is somewhere on my list :-/
<hggdh> infinity, skaet, bjf: starting to test the kernel
<bjf> hggdh: thanks
<skaet> thanks hggdh
<henrix> cjwatson: you did fix the oneiric pkg, right? because the 'promote-to-proposed' task is still 'incomplete' on the bug
<cjwatson> I didn't do any bug paperwork
<cjwatson> I ran change-override
<cjwatson> linux-image-3.0.0-23-virtual 3.0.0-23.39 in oneiric i386: universe/admin/optional -> main
<henrix> ah, ok. just wanted to confirm. i'll fix the bug task
<henrix> thanks
<infinity> henrix: Too late. ;)
<henrix> infinity: :)
 * skaet --> appt.   Online later
<hggdh> utlemming: did your m1.small instance run OK? I lost contact with mine
<hggdh> bjf: not really good: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1102330/
<hggdh> jjohansen, bjf, infinity, skaet: tests still going on, but AWS m1.small failed
<jjohansen> hggdh: this is the latest kernel correct? What of an older say -17 kernel?
<hggdh> jjohansen: this is the current -proposed one. I just rebooted it, and will run the test again
<henrix> hggdh: can you bring this to #ubuntu-kernel so that smb can help with this?
 * hggdh moved over to -kernel
<hggdh> jjohansen: as of yesterday, a -17 kernel also failed. But today I ended with a system down
<jjohansen> hggdh: the -17 failure I saw yesterday was the QRT output not a dmesg oops, did the -17 also have an oops
<hggdh> jjohansen: nope, it did not
<jjohansen> hggdh: okay, so is this then a regression from previous kernel, failure of QRT test is a lot less serious than OOPs on test
<hggdh> jjohansen: I did not repeat the OOPS, but I do get non-fatal GPFs now
<jjohansen> hrmmm
<jjohansen> hggdh: we need to know if we are getting those with previous kernels as well
<balloons> is anyone about who can help me clean up the 'ubuntu core' testcases? I'd like to migrate them, but I want to make sure they make sense
<infinity> balloons: Sure.
<infinity> balloons: I'm not even sure what testcases it has, or how many it really needs. :P
<infinity> balloons: Point me at something?
<balloons> infinity, ok.. sure
<balloons> there are three builds on the tracker
<balloons> all point to this: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ARM/Core
<balloons> the builds are for amd64, armhf and i386
<infinity> Yeah, I know, it's my product. ;)
<infinity> And that testcase is fine.
<infinity> It's really just testing that the chroot tarball itself didn't get hideously broken or corrupted in creation.
<infinity> Since if the packages are broken, we'll find out elsewhere too.
<infinity> (Everything in core is in every other image)
<balloons> ok, right.. So I was going to say let's make sure we get proper links in the download links
<balloons> but it looks like they are correct now
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/18993/downloads
<balloons> ok, so I'll strip that sentence out and add your little explanation to the top and convert them over
<balloons> thanks infinity
<infinity> NP.
<balloons> does anyone know the status on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1009226. I just tried to run through the upgrade testing again, and this is a hard stop
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1009226 in update-manager "Precise to Quantal: update-manager UI crashes: can't load DistUpgradeViewGtk (No module named vte)" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> actually, the bug I'm getting is very close, but not quite the same.. I'll go searching again to see if it's a dupe, but I know jibel was mentioning earlier upgrades are broken
<hggdh> infinity, skaet: kernel approved on QA
<infinity> hggdh: Shiny.
<infinity> jjohansen: Were you doing the security sign-off for this oneiric update?
<jjohansen> infinity: I am working on it
<balloons> infinity, on those core images, where should bugs be reported? against what package?
<infinity> balloons: If a package itself is broken, against that package.
<infinity> balloons: If it's just that the image is broken somehow, ubuntu-cdimage
<infinity> balloons: (Pretty much the same rules as any image, no?)
<infinity> balloons: Well, except that sometimes the "cdimage" bug is in livecd-rootfs or live-build or something, but we don't expect users/testers to necessarily know that.
<balloons> right, that works.. I'll get instructions added for bugs now
<balloons> infinity, the core image does contain apport correct?
 * stgraber wouldn't think os
<stgraber> *so
<stgraber> it's called core for a reason
 * stgraber checks
<stgraber> balloons: right, no apport
<balloons> stgraber, thanks
 * balloons adds to bug reporting instructions 
 * skaet back
 * skaet looks at the tracking bug,  sees all is shiny and smiles  :)
#ubuntu-release 2012-07-21
<infinity> skaet: Shiny for linux, still ongoing for linux-lts-oneiric.
<skaet> infinity, ah,  missed that.   being optimistic I guess.
<skaet> infinity,  waiting on testing there too?  or something else
 * skaet goes to look carefully at the backscroll for a tracking number for it. :P
<infinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/promote-to-proposed/+bug/1026884
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1026884 in linux-lts-backport-oneiric "linux-lts-backport-oneiric: 3.0.0-23.39~lucid1 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<infinity> And yes, it's in QA land.
<infinity> Not sure if that'll get done by anyone tonight.
<skaet> infinity,  yeah,  not sure if hggdh is online or not anymore
<hggdh> I will start on it now, had not noticed it
<infinity> hggdh: Oh, shiny.  I didn't realise you hadn't been notified.
<hggdh> infinity: well, it might have gotten in via email, and I did not notice. Otherwise, no, I had no idea (and did not even think about it)
 * hggdh is quite tired
<infinity> hggdh: As soon as you tell me it's not busticated, looks like all our ducks are in a row for me to release.
<hggdh> infinity: ack. It should take about one hour
<infinity> hggdh: Cool, I'll go frolic in the sunshine with bunnies and eat ice cream and sing a jaunty tune while you do after-hours QA work.
<hggdh> right. I deserve it ;-)
 * hggdh posits that a 13-hours workday should be enough for a Friday (but, of course there is still one more hour, so a 14-hours day)
<infinity> You can register a formal complaint when you hit 20. ;)
<infinity> *crack whip*
<hggdh> aye master
<hggdh> infinity: we are good to go, tagged the bug qa-testing-passed
<skaet> thanks hggdh
 * skaet has updated incident report with this latest bit of status
<infinity> hggdh: Thanks, released.
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-15
<pitti> hello
<pitti> could someone please mark colord as "autopkgtest known broken" so that it stops holding back packages (like the last systemd with fixed keymaps)?
<infinity> pitti: Sure.  Is someone going to fix the test?
<infinity> pitti: Anyhow, that colord version's test is ignored for now.
<pitti> infinity: thanks; I talked about it with RAOF, yes
<RAOF> pitti, infinity: Aha. It's the libcolorhug test that fails, in libgusb. Probably needs an actual usb device available. I've fixed this locally, and will upload once it's all tested to work.
<RAOF> While I happen to be logged in to the testing VM :)
<pitti> RAOF: nice!
<pitti> RAOF: i. e. skip the test if there's no device available?
<RAOF> The first cut is to just not run the colorhug tests :)
<RAOF> Then I'll work out precisely why it fails
<darkxst> anychance someone could take a look at mozjs17? (in new queue). this is quite an important package for ubuntu GNOME...
<xnox> Laney: thanks, that makes so much sense now!
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I didn't know that the importer relied on being in core-dev either
<Laney> (thought that ~ubuntu-branches conferred the required permissions)
<Laney> xnox: so is it possible to retry them?
<xnox> Laney: well, I don't see ebook in failures any more.
<xnox> pitti: can you reject https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/eglibc/natty-201306242138/+merge/171220 ? i'm trying to get eglibc import up to date as per infinity's request (based on uploads only) and I don't need history from the proposed branch.
<pitti> xnox: done
<xnox> pitti: thanks.
<Laney> ah, maybe they did get done already
<xnox> Laney: how did the error looked like? is it still on: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/#analysis
<Laney> 401 unauthorised, so no
<Laney> what about the latest set of failures?
<xnox> Laney: yeah, don't see that one. i just thought expired from core-dev will make that error the top one, rather quickly. The rest seem to be the "normal" failures.
<maxb> The importer needs to be in core-dev for those official package branches which are not owned by ~ubuntu-branches, IIUC
<Laney> that can happen?
<xnox> Laney: yeah, branches can be blessed to be lp:ubuntu/package.
<maxb> yes, officialness is a separate pointer/flag/thing
<Laney> how can I query it?
<maxb> I'm not sure that was a good idea, as the importer's support for co-operating with humans pushing to the same branches isn't very good
<infinity> jamespage: Did you meant to drop my armhf fix from golang by syncing instead of merging?
<maxb> The simplest way is to look which branches have the lp:ubuntu/... style names
<jamespage> infinity, no - I did not
 * jamespage berates himself
<jamespage> infinity, I'll fix that up right now
<infinity> jamespage: Ta.
<jamespage> infinity, thankyou for pointing out my oversight
<infinity> cjwatson: FWIW, regenerating jigdo bits with jigdo-file seems to be a non-starter, as I can't sort out a way to make jigdo-file do the same --exclude magic we do via mkisofs/libjte.
<infinity> cjwatson: So, newly-generated jigdo bits include boot/* which is suboptimal.
<infinity> cjwatson: The path of least reistance here might just be to drop *{jigdo,template} from raring-server (I double-checked, and no other alternates referenced the unreleased finish-install version, so this only affects 4 images)
<cjwatson> tools/jigdo_create doesn't work?  I thought that's what we used before we had jte ...
<infinity> Oh, hrm.  Am I to assume from that that if I explicitly feed it a file list, it'll skip anything not in it (ie: the inverse of an exclude)?
<cjwatson> I think so ...
<cjwatson> It's been a long time
<infinity> Though, I'd need to tear apart the ISOs and get file lists, then.  Fun.
<infinity> Oh, I guess I could just use .list
 * infinity tries harder.
<infinity> cjwatson: Ah-ha, feeding it a file list and *not* pointing it at the mirror seems to be the secret.
<cjwatson> Ah, good
<infinity> Oh man, screw you mkisofs, for not outputting your file list in lexical order.
<infinity> Because I wanted to diff this by hand, I really did.
 * infinity wonders why all his templates got bigger, and wonders futher if he should care...
<infinity> Probably just differences between jigdo and libjte.
<cjwatson> would appreciate binary NEW review of click; tight deadlines here
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll look at it after our call.
<cjwatson> ta
<infinity> cjwatson: Looks sane, accepted.
<infinity> cjwatson: And bumped the powerpc build.
<cjwatson> ah, that doesn't matter
<cjwatson> queue'll clear soon enough :)
<cjwatson> but thanks
<TheLordOfTime> infinity:  thanks for the fast response to that bug and fixing that user's problem :)
<Ursinha> infinity, slangasek, sorry, I got a kernel panic
<slangasek> Ursinha: 'sok, you disappeared right as we were all wrapping up anyway :)
<Ursinha> ah, ok then, have to investigate what happened here
<bdmurray> could somebody sru release apt from precise-proposed?  I'd do it but I did the verification.
<infinity> bdmurray: Done.
<bdmurray> thanks
<bdmurray> wgrant: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/copy-set-phase/+merge/170775?
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-16
<Laney> What's the best way to deal with the omap4 image build brokenness? As far as we can tell it's because xserver-xorg-core (and maybe other parts of the X stack) are included as part of the ubuntu-desktop task, which isn't coinstallable with the revert stack included by pvr-omap4.
<Laney> The revert stack does Provides the old package names but I guess the real ones are also requested
<Laney> mlankhorst: ^ cc
<ogra_> Laney, you could hackishly script something in live-build....
<Laney> you inspire such confidence
<ogra_> drop the packages from the list in livecd-rootfs, drop the deps from the package, have a hook script that force installs them at the end of the build
<ogra_> something like that
<ogra_> will indeed only work for our images then, not for people that install ubuntu-desktop
<mlankhorst> Laney: well I have the conflictless versions
<ogra_> alternatively, you could implement subarch support in seeds and metapackages so we can make the dep subarch specific :)
<mlankhorst> in my own ppa, lets test..
<Laney> I imagine you could implement a remove_package in live-build indeed
<mlankhorst> hm *seems* to work
<mlankhorst>  chdist apt-get saucy-armhf install --dry-run ubuntu-desktop^ xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert xserver-xorg-video-omap-revert xserver-xorg-input-evdev-omap-revert pvr-omap4
<mlankhorst> with deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mlankhorst/ppa/ubuntu saucy main
<mlankhorst> Laney: well remove-package would be hard, you'd end up without a xserver at one point..
<Laney> No, remove it from the list of packages to be installed
<Laney> because the problem is that it's trying to install both stacks, right?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> in my ppa I 'solved' it by allowing both to be installed
<mlankhorst> which seems to work
<ogra_> as  long as it doesnt break at runtime :)
<Laney> AFAICS it expands Task: ubuntu-desktop to a list of packages, and then adds pvr-omap4 and some others to the list too
<Laney> so if you kill off the old stack from that list ...
<ogra_> Laney, right
<mlankhorst> ah...
<mlankhorst> in that case, kill off xserver-xorg-*
<Laney> I'll wait for some definitive advice though
<ogra_> Laney, no, you dont install pvr-omap at the beginning, move it too a hook script that runs at the end and first removes the offending packages, then installs pvr
<Laney> is that better?
<ogra_> dunno
<ogra_> at least hook scripts are easier to identify and drop :)
<mlankhorst> note the dash, you want to keep xserver-xorg :P
<cjwatson> ogra_: subarch support> impossible because it would need to correspond with apt; it's not a matter of a missing feature in seeds
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i didnt expect Laney to implement it for that problem anyway :)
 * ogra_ wishes we had kept the nexus7 desktop images for testing instead of the pandas .... would be so much easier
<mlankhorst> ogra_: indeed!!
<Laney> cjwatson: do you have a recommendation for solving this?
<cjwatson> Laney: the approach you and mlankhorst were talking about above seems vaguely plausible and probably the best you can do for now
<cjwatson> Allowing both to be coinstalled (as mlankhorst said) would simplify things
<Laney> His solution is to have Replaces but no Conflicts
<cjwatson> Ah, that's unsafe
<cjwatson> Don't do that
<Laney> right
<cjwatson> It can cause files to vanish entirely
<mlankhorst> I know, I warned about that :p
<Laney> Yeah, that was recognised and it's why I didn't want to do it
<Laney> OK I'll work up a remove_package thing later today for review
<Laney> is it easy to dry-run that part of live-build?
<cjwatson> You can lb config and see what it does
<cjwatson> Might be easier to just start the build and ctrl-c
<cjwatson> lb config may not be that informative
<Laney> never done that, but I'll figure it out
<Laney> oops, supposed to patch pilot today
 * Laney shuffles that
<cjwatson> Laney: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033458.html may help
<cjwatson> Still more or less accurate
 * Laney nods
<Laney> I'll get back to you later with any problems I'm sure :-)
<Laney> Ah good, that seems to work
<Laney> I didn't realise that those add_* functions were building a list which is then evaluated at some later stage, so just trying to remove from it wouldn't work
<Laney> So I added support for passing a regexp to exclude to add_task
<infinity> If the goal is to add/remove some bits, I would expect "add_package toadd toremove-" to work.
<infinity> As it's probably passed straight to apt like that.
<infinity> add_package install toadd toremove- even.
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Looks like I got copy-set-phase fractionally wrong.  Fixing it up in a subsequent branch now ...
<cjwatson> Bah, etc.
<infinity> Laney: ^^
<Laney> infinity: It's removing something from the task expansion
<Laney> Maybe though...
<Laney> Nah, chdist apt-get saucy-armhf --dry-run install xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-core- doesn't work
<infinity> Laney: Except that's not what it does...
<Laney> what's not what what does? :-)
<infinity> Laney: You want ubuntu-desktop^ xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert xserver-xorg-core-
<Laney> Yes, that's the same
<infinity> Does xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert provide xserver-xorg-core?
<infinity> If so, this seems like an apt bug if I can't swap task deps.
<infinity> Possibly.
<Laney> Sure does
<cjwatson> ubuntu-desktop^ really just expands to the list
<infinity> What was wrong with making them coinstallable again?
<Laney> but AFAICT we pass the task expansion in anyway
<cjwatson> We need to expand the task and then substitute
<cjwatson> Have a look at livecd-rootfs in precise
<cjwatson> It does basically this
<Laney> I see, there you stopped using the tasks
<infinity> Path of least reistance due to having to change the tasks post-release.
<cjwatson> Same theory for subarch-specific things where tasks can't do it.
<Laney> Can you remember why it specifies libqt4-sql-sqlite notify-osd explicitly?
<infinity> I'm still questioning the sanity of maintaining a different Xserver just for Pandas, plus any time investment in making it work.
<infinity> Laney: At the time, it was likely because bad alternatives were being chose without forcing the issue.
<infinity> Laney: The changelog might know.
<infinity> s/chose/chosen/
<Laney> "slightly different dependency resolution"
<Laney> ho hum
<cjwatson> The json-c in binary NEW is part of the apache2/php5.5 clustermadness.
<ScottK> cjwatson: The ubuntu-devel list archive ends 11 July.  Is there someone that should be contacted about that?
<infinity> ScottK: Known... Though that's worse off than some lists.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> infinity: If only someone who knew something about mailman worked for Canonical.
<ScottK> Oh, wait.  Hello barry.
<barry> i think the u-d mailing list isn't on launchpad.  which means it probably needs to be reported to IS, not that i have any special access on either machine
<infinity> barry: It's already reported and being looked at.
<barry> infinity: k
<cjwatson> Could somebody binary-NEW json-c, please?
<cjwatson> I need it for the php5.5 transition nightmare thing
<infinity> cjwatson: Why the -dbg for one library, but not the other?  That seems odd.
<infinity> Oh, libjson0 is a transitional package, isn't it?
<infinity> Sure is.
 * infinity looks closer and actually reviews these, then.
<infinity> cjwatson: doc directory transitioned from a directory to a symlink.  Doesn't that cause explodey fun?
<infinity> cjwatson: Looks fine otherwise.  If I'm wrong/confused about the directory->link migration (I suspect you remember this better than I do), go ahead and self-accept.
<infinity> cjwatson: But I vaguely recall some unpack/remove weirdness in dpkg where it unpacks the symlink, then follows it to remove the removed files, which whacks the copyright/changelog in the new directory.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, unless this is pkgbinarymangler at work, and it's not like that in Debian at all.  In which case, I think pitti took precautions to avoid such badness.
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, no, I'm misremembering, sort of.  It was if a preinst mangled it that it broke.  And Ondrej diddles it in postinst.  It's been a while.  And I suspect he learned this from me when we co-maintained PHP, no less. :P
<cjwatson> He claimed to have fixed up such issues, at least - there was a bug about it.
<cjwatson> I'll keep an eye on what it does on upgrade
<cjwatson> Thanks
<ogra_> i'm slowly starting to wonder if i should be owrried about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/dbus/1.6.12-0ubuntu2... seems britney is really slow for this one
<cjwatson> autopkgtest for colord 1.0.1-1ubuntu2: FAIL (Jenkins: public, private)
<cjwatson> autopkgtest for firefox 23.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu1: RUNNING (Jenkins: public, private)
<cjwatson> says http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<infinity> I thought I had an ignore on colord.
<infinity> Oh, I did, but someone updated the package.
<cjwatson> firefox genuinely seems to be running - it's in xpcshell-tests
<infinity> Someone updates colord, ostensibly to fix the tests.
<infinity> This seems to have no gone as well as hoped. :P
<ogra_> ah, just many deps to check then
 * infinity updates his hint for now.
<cjwatson> (I think; the logs aren't timestamped adequately)
 * ogra_ bppkmarks
<infinity> RAOF: Your attempt to fix the colord tests didn't quite go as planned.
<ogra_> *book too
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks !
<Laney> infinity: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-colord/ARCH=i386,label=adt/lastFailedBuild/console
<Laney> Might not be RAOF's fault :-)
<cjwatson> Hah
<cjwatson> Let me see about retrying that then
<Laney> Wait.
<Laney> I might be reading that wrong
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-colord/ARCH=i386,label=adt/lastFailedBuild/artifact/results/dsc0t-make-check-stderr
<cjwatson> dsc0t-make-check     FAIL status: 0, stderr: ../../test-driver: line 95:  6191 A...
<infinity> ../../test-driver: line 95:  6191 Aborted                 (core dumped) "$@" > $log_file 2>&1
<Laney> yeah
<infinity> make[2]: *** [test-suite.log] Error 1
<cjwatson> Yeah, genuine failure
<Laney> Don't just scroll to the end :P
<cjwatson> libcolord:ERROR:cd-self-test.c:3572:colord_icc_save_func: assertion failed (cd_icc_get_version (icc) == 4.09): (4.08 == 4.09)
<infinity> cjwatson: Bah, CLOSE ENOUGH.
<infinity> My pam_dwim module would have accepted that as a password.
<stgraber> cjwatson: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882340/ look reasonable? If I didn't mess it up, that should add a .marked_good file to any build directory that contains or once contained an image that was published as current with a list of files that were then marked current.
<stgraber> hmm, actually ignore that, it's wrong
<stgraber> if a new build shows up and is only marked current for a few arches, then the .marked_good file for the previous build will be updated and some entries removed. I need to change the code to only add stuff there and never remove entries
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882366/ should address that
<stgraber> cjwatson: if that seems reasonably sane to you, I'll add some checks to the existing tests to ensure the content of the file looks good and I'll push that to cdimage
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-17
<xnox> kirkland.... oh not here.
<didrocks> infinity: hey, how are you?
<infinity> didrocks: Was that a trick question?
<didrocks> infinity: can be seen as it, it's a small request regarding rt #63253 :p
<didrocks> infinity: so that tvoss can debug Mir tests being stuck on armhf
<infinity> didrocks: Looks like he got access to a porter.
<didrocks> infinity: yeah, seems to be the case meanwhile. Let's cross fingers he can reproduce the hang on it
<infinity> didrocks: Has it been happening on real hardware?
<didrocks> infinity: I think the unity-team/daily-build-next are using distro builders, right? so on real hardware
<infinity> didrocks: I've been cancelling hung mir builds in virtualized builders, I hadn't noticed it happening on devirt.
<didrocks> infinity: oh, unity-team/daily-build-next isn't on real hw? unity-team/daily-build is though, right?
<didrocks> (not talking about upstream ppa, I think they are on virtualized builders)
<infinity> didrocks: They both might be.  I dunno.  Point me at the archive? :P
<infinity> (The upstream PPA is probably where I've been killing builds)
<didrocks> infinity: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next
<didrocks> (and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build)
<infinity> Ahh ubuntu-unity, not unity-team.
<infinity> Way to confuse me. :P
<didrocks> infinity: sorry, autotyping :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: Seems reasonable enough in principle, though I had to think about some of the details a bit.  A test to ensure that the contents of .marked_good are sane would make me even happier. :-)
<didrocks> I can't start anymore any work starting by "u" without writing "nity" now :p
<cjwatson> I've been cancelling them in the upstream PPA too.
<infinity> So, yeah, that's definitely on real hardware.  And the same hang they're seeing in the upstream builds, AFAIK.
<cjwatson> Glad to know somebody's caring.
<infinity> But this also means it's trivial to reproduce in a chroot with qemu-user-static, and definitely not hardware (or kernel) related.
<didrocks> cjwatson: oh, i do care for 2 weeks already (multiple trials have been done)
<didrocks> infinity: I just tried building on the phone TBH and cross pbuilder/sbuild
<didrocks> but let's see what tvoss can get
<infinity> Speaking of hanging builds... Yay, ruby-god not fixing its testsuite.
<infinity> Maybe I'll upload a new version with "killall ruby" or similar in debian/rules after the testsuite runs. :P
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, I'll add tests and push it
<bdmurray> could the SRU for bug 1199157 be released early?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1199157 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Raring) "proposed should be disabled on upgrade to development release" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199157
<bdmurray> slangasek: could we release the SRU for bug 1199157 early?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1199157 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Raring) "proposed should be disabled on upgrade to development release" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199157
<slangasek> bdmurray: I think so, yes
<slangasek> (done)
<bdmurray> thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: Added a test for .marked_good and pushed the change to nusakan. I'll make sure everything looks tomorrow once we have a new set of dailies
<cjwatson> Oh yay, php5 upload, -proposed might clear
<xnox> I believe byobu 5.46-0ubuntu1 can be rejected in raring-proposed unapproved queue with a hint "maintainer error, correct target was saucy". I've pinged kirkland and 5.47 version bump got uploaded into saucy
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-18
<slangasek> cjwatson: you haven't been bzr push --overwrite'ing lp:~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/, have you?  bzr pull tells me I have extra revisions locally which I swear I've pushed twice before
<stgraber> slangasek: I usually keep that one mostly up to date on my laptop and I'm not seeing an error when updating it here, what commits are you looking for?
<slangasek> stgraber: commits from 16 Jun
<stgraber> slangasek: are you sure you pushed them? I'm not seeing them and I last commited to it in late June and never needed --overwrite since (that I can remember at least)
<slangasek> no, I'm not sure, but I remember doing so :)
 * xnox 's last update from Mar 12th, and bzr pull doesn't complain here =)
<slangasek> ok, the problem was that 'bzr push' pushed to the wrong place, huzzah
<xnox>  --remember for the win! =)
<slangasek> cjwatson: nevermind, pilot error on my side :)
<stgraber> ah yeah, I often get that when I want a change to be reviewed (so pushing to another branch), then forget to reset the push target
<slangasek> yep
<stgraber> though I use bzr push :parent more and more so I'm sure of where I'm pushing ;) (or confirm with bzr info)
<slangasek> if bzr lp-propose-merge behavior was more sensible, I would probably be less likely to trip over this
<stgraber> +1
<xnox> i never got submit / lp-propose-merge to work properly, seems to always propose against the wrong thing or tell me there "no changes to submit"
<xnox> i guess i never understood the concept of submit branch....
<slangasek> xnox: oh, if you bzr push --remember mybranch and bzr pull --remember :parent, it works, and then you forget you've done this and push everything else to the wrong branch ;P
<xnox> don't do that! =)))) *simples*
<slangasek> then I have to open my *browser* to submit an MP!  terrible!
<slangasek> all this software is conspiring against me
<xnox> i usually edit inline, if it gets big: cd ../; mv trunk my-feature-branch; bzr branch lp:project trunk
<StevenK> slangasek: There's a launchpad plugin for bzr that allows you to submit MPs via the command line
<xnox> =)))))
<slangasek> StevenK: yes, and its semantics are terrible, see the preceeding discussion ;)
<rbasak> Daviey: I thought our conclusion was that you were going to accept facter 1.6.5-1ubuntu1.2 into precise-proposed and I'd then verify 1.6.5-1ubuntu1.1 and 1.6.5-1ubuntu1.2 and the other releases all at once?
<Daviey> rbasak: right, that is what i thought.
<Daviey> rbasak: is there a hiccup with that?
<rbasak> Daviey: it's still in the unapproved queue
<Daviey> rbasak: Gah
<rbasak> Thank you!
<cjwatson> *thunk*
<cjwatson> ^- sound of the Apache 2.4 transition landing in saucy
<Laney> \o/
<cjwatson> That's 115 fewer packages backed up in -proposed
<Laney> many removals?
<cjwatson> auth-mysql, auth-pgsql, musicindex
<infinity> Both mod_auth_sqls?  Really?  Special.
<cjwatson> auth-pgsql has a fix which I managed to wake upstream up to review, so hopefully will return soon
<cjwatson> auth-mysql I need to work on
<infinity> cjwatson: Did you come up with some demotion magic, or just doing manual copies and deletes for now?
<infinity> (Not like copy and delete is hard)
<cjwatson> I committed demote-to-proposed now, but be warned, it's fairly rough due to LP bugs
<cjwatson> One of them (auth-pgsql I think) I was unable to demote properly and had to temporarily remove
<cjwatson> Need to sit down and fix LP ...
<infinity> Hrm?  Quel bugs?
<infinity> I would have assumed it was just a vaguely atomic copy-with-binaries-and-delete (ie: the exact inverse of what britney does)
<cjwatson> Sometimes it refuses to copy the binaries due to imaginary conflicts.
<infinity> Oh.  Cute.
<cjwatson> This is especially amusing when the binaries have been removed, in which case neither include_binaries=False nor =True works.
<cjwatson> But whichever one it was failed with some other conflict.
<cjwatson> Didn't really feel like debugging it at the time, I'm afraid :)
<infinity> I could see it failing because of old pubs in -proposed, but I thought copying an identical pub over itself was meant to not trip that.
<infinity> The binary removal and include bug is fun, though.
<cjwatson> <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql from ubuntu/primary, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu saucy to ubuntu/primary, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu saucy, including binaries>
<cjwatson> raised CannotCopy:
<cjwatson> libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql 2.0.3-5build3 in saucy (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<cjwatson> for the record
<cjwatson> It does work in some cases, but evidently the conflict checker is mad (which I sort of knew)
<infinity> Fun.  I'd probably just cheat by uploading build4 and removing build3, but that's hardly an intuitive workflow.
<cjwatson> I just removed build3 and I'll sync it back in when it's fixed in Debian.
<rbasak> \o/
<rbasak> Thanks cjwatson!
<Daviey> cjwatson: Super on the apache transition!  Thanks.
<infinity> ScottK: You have a debootstrap in precise-backports whose version trumps the more correct one in -updates.  Do you plan to keep backporting newer versions to cope with that, or should we just remove it and let people who installed it hang?
<xnox> cjohnston: rbasak: apache2.4 upgrade doesn't go smooth at all. So apache2.4 postinst tries to checkconfig / restart apache, but the sites and modules are not disabled. Since apache is upgraded first, before modules, the resart fails as it can't load up old mpm_prefork / wsgi / php5 / python. Thus one is stuck with broken unconfigured packages and whoopsie/apport popups going crazy =)
<xnox> cjwatson: ^
<xnox> i had to manually disable all my sites, revert default config, comment out all LoadModules from their *.load files. Then configure apache2, finish off upgrade, re-enabled sites/modules.
 * xnox would have thought such dance would be done automagically by apache upgrade.
<cjwatson> I can't look at it today.  Hopefully somebody else can
<cjwatson> It's the server team's problem anyway, surely :)
 * cjwatson was just helping with the package-level migration
 * xnox will probably write to apache2 maintainers
<rbasak> xnox: my test upgrade worked ok when it was still in -proposed. I'll see if I can reproduce what you're seeing.
<xnox> rbasak: just upgrading with default site enabled works fine. it's just i actually had php5, wsgi, python modules installed, enabled and used by my site. (just tiny webapps / single file scripts, nothing fancy)
<rbasak> xnox: what do we need to do to fix that? All the modules packages to Conflicts: apache2 (<< 2.4)?
<rbasak> Hmm, that wouldn't help actually. New apache with old modules would still be permitted then.
<xnox> rbasak: i think that apache2.4 shouldn't restart apache, nor run check-config on upgrade from apache2.2, if modules have not been upgraded yet. but then i'm not sure what will restart apache2 after all modules are upgraded.... we don't quite have post-apt-get-run. maybe a trigger or something like that?!
<slangasek> cjwatson: apache2 \o/
<mdeslaur> apache2 \o/
<ScottK> infinity: Sigh.  I don't plan newer backports.  I guess I should fix it.  Thanks for pointing it out.
<jamespage> Daviey, re python-neutronclient - that will replace python-quantumclient going forwards and has the appropriate transitional package
<jamespage> can you do the NEW acceptance and the main inclusion wiggle?
<Daviey> jamespage: I'd like it to have an ack from mterry or another MIR'er before processing it
<jamespage> Daviey, ok
<Daviey> I have happy to NEW it, but not promote it until it's had a nominal agreement from them
<jamespage> Daviey, can you reject that NEW package please
<jamespage> just spotted an autopkg test issue I may as well solve now rather than later
<Daviey> jamespage: You said that, seconds after i accepted it
<jamespage> arggghhhhhh
<Daviey> ^^
<jamespage> nm
<jamespage> guess its later then!
<Daviey> jamespage: I am leaving neutronclient binaries in NEW.  By accepting, i'll introduce the transitional package to main.
<cjwatson> Can't you override it to universe if that's what you want?
<Daviey> cjwatson: python-quantumclient is a current package.  This upload has a transitional package which replaces that
<Daviey> So it will make the current python-quantumclient non-installable
<Daviey> As this is essentially a project rename, a quick OK from ~ubuntu-mir was what i was looking for before accepting the binaries
<Daviey> cjwatson: Have another idea?
<cjwatson> renames don't normally require MIR approval
<infinity> Daviey: It doesn't requre an MIR, but whoever accepted it should have accepted it to main, not universe. :/
<jbicha> could an AA look into promoting init-system-helpers? bug 1199422
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1199422 in init-system-helpers (Ubuntu) "[MIR] init-system-helpers" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199422
<infinity> jbicha: As to your wondering about why it's not on component mismatches, you want the much scarier-looking http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.txt
<jbicha> ooh, much nicer
<infinity> jbicha: And promoted.
<stgraber> can someone process that one? (grub signed binary in Unapproved)^
<stgraber> slangasek: ^
<infinity> I can.
<infinity> stgraber: Don't foget a matched grub-signed upload.
<infinity> stgraber: With my recent change, that should actually block migration until you do.  I hope.
<stgraber> infinity: we'll see soon enough ;)
<stgraber> thanks
<ScottK> Is it safe to have more than one copy of sru-release running at the same time?
<infinity> ScottK: Define "safe".
<ScottK> sru-release for KDE SC 4.10.5 packages is up to 15 minutes, and it was only a partial set.
<infinity> ScottK: If multiple SRUs reference the same bug, you'll hit closure races (bug filed for that, but not fixed), and half your copies might fail.
<ScottK> I'd like to make sure the set always gets released in the same publisher run and with the increased number of packages in 4.11, I wonder if it will get done if it's done one at a time.
<infinity> ScottK: And given our speedups in the publisher, she odds of landing that many things in one cycle are slim.
<infinity> ScottK: You might have to live with the idea that they won't.
<ScottK> How often is it running now?
 * infinity is also reminded that he needs to send out a "look, it's faster" email.
<infinity> ScottK: Every 5m, at the fastest, realistically, between 10 and 20.
<ScottK> OK.  That was 17, so I guess it won't.
<infinity> ScottK: Basically, it *tries* to run every 5, but average runs are 10-20, depending on what's publishing.
<ScottK> Yes, that would be good to know.
<ScottK> Right.
<Daviey> infinity: I agree it doesn't require a full MIR, but i simply asked for a quick ack.  It seemed reasonable.
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-19
<ScottK> infinity: ^^^ fixed.
<bdmurray> slangasek, infinity: could one of you remove libappindicator from precise-proposed fixing bug 1122596 due to a lack of verification?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1122596 in libappindicator (Ubuntu Precise) "Race condition in app_indicator_init() causes application crash" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122596
<bdmurray> and consolekit (bug 1130923) for the same reason
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1130923 in consolekit (Ubuntu Precise) "consolekit: ck-get-x11-display-device segmentation fault" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130923
<infinity> bdmurray: Can we try to ping the uploader first?
<bdmurray> infinity: I am the uploader
<infinity> Oh, so you are. :P
<infinity> bdmurray: Can it be verified via the crashdb signature not affecting the new version?
<infinity> bdmurray: For the appindicator race, that is.
<bdmurray> infinity: Yes, I'd think so but I don't know what the crash signature is (that particular bug is not an apport crash)
<infinity> bdmurray: As for the CK one, if the patch was identical for both P and Q, I'd hate to throw away the P upload because the reporter was running Q.
<infinity> I think this might be a case where we could check the crashdb to see if the new version appears to have been horribly misbuilt and crashy in precise-proposed, compare the diffs, and if all looks well, let 'er in.
<zul> can someone promote python-oslo.sphinx please (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oslo-sphinx/+bug/1199872)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1199872 in oslo-sphinx (Ubuntu) "[MIR] oslo-sphinx" [High,Fix released]
<bdmurray> I agree, however looking at errors there aren't many crashes about libappindicator
<bdmurray> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=libappindicator&period=year
<infinity> Curious.  I wonder which crash report the submitter was referring to. :/
<bdmurray> "#2 cause of crashes in the Steam client"?
<infinity> Oh.  Right, library crash.  Probably being misattributed to binaries linking it.
<infinity> Always fun.
<bdmurray> Either way I think we should do something with these two
<infinity> That does make it harder to hunt down. :(
<infinity> I think the consolekit one isn't contentious at all.  If the patch matches the verified quantal patch, and it's not an explodey spike of bad on errors, just release it.
<seb128> infinity, bdmurray: why do we reject fixes we thing are good, if they don't create regression?
<infinity> But the appindicator one is a bit stickier.  Hard-to-reproduce-but-obvious-races like that probably just need a few eyes for secondary review, then a regression test (ie: it no blowy up more than the last one), and a release.
<seb128> even if they don't get verified there is a chance they do what we think they should do
<seb128> thing->think
<infinity> seb128: To be fair, there's been no followup on the bug at all, not even someone saying "been running this for a few weeks with no regression", which I would probably accept as "verification" for this sort of bug.
<seb128> well, people not having issues don't tend to go look for bug reports to confirm they don't exist
<infinity> seb128: No, but the submitter might. :P
<infinity> (Or the uploader... *looks at bdmurray*)
<infinity> That was one heck of a quick NEW review...
<seb128> infinity, yeah, it was reviewed from the ppa before being synced over
<infinity> Fair enough.
<stgraber> slangasek: OVMF testing of that latest desktop image looked good, all packages installed by default and used by default. I now pushed the first 3 packages to precise-proposed
<stgraber> once accepted, built and published, I'll push the remaining two
<stgraber> hmm, we have an existing ubiquity SRU in proposed... let's see if I can confirm those bugfixes so it can go away and make room for mine
<stgraber> slangasek: do you have a minute to review those 3 packages ^
<stgraber> slangasek: I'm testing the last ubiquity SRU now so once I'm done it can be moved to -updates (it's not a big issue to release on a Friday as we're not spinning updated media) then I can push the new ubiquity and grub2-signed and be done with this bug
<slangasek> yep, reviewing now
<stgraber> slangasek: I just confirmed the last SRU for ubiquity, so would be great if you could release it to -updates
<slangasek> stgraber: so on grub2, ubuntu_shim_by_default.patch basically reverts half of ubuntu_install_signed.patch ... I think they ought to be merged into a single patch for sake of un-confusion.  Do you want to reupload, do you want me to make the change and reupload?
<slangasek> well ok not half, but I definitely don't think they should be separate patches here
<slangasek> stgraber: as for ubiquity SRU, yeah, I'll look at that as well
<stgraber> slangasek: I made them separate because of Debian merging the first one later on (it's no longer an ubuntu_* patch in saucy) so I cherry-picked the patch as-is from saucy
<stgraber> I don't mind merging them though, was actually trying to make things clearer by keeping the two separate :)
<slangasek> stgraber: hmm.  ok, I still think it should be merged in as a single patch, but if the reality is that this is a delta from Debian and the other patch isn't, that's argument enough for me to accept it as-is for now
<slangasek> stgraber: ok, packages all accepted and ubiquity moved along
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-20
<stgraber> slangasek: ok, preparing the ubiquity and grub2-signed uploads now
<stgraber> hmm, what? why did that land in New?
<stgraber> slangasek: oh, please make sure to accept the grub2 UEFI binary in Unapproved and let it publish before accepting that grub2-signed, otherwise it'll be useless
<slangasek> stgraber: yep :)
<stgraber> (still very confused as to why LP thinks it's a New source...)
<stgraber> and there goes ubiquity, that should be all for that bug. I can test that the fix works next week, just a matter of running a VM install on OVMF
<slangasek> stgraber: great, thanks :)
<infinity> Oh look, it's the Mir MIR.  We've been waiting for that to happen.
<slangasek> mir mir mir mir mir
<jbicha> the Unity stack needs an ffe package
#ubuntu-release 2013-07-21
<Ursinha> wgrant_, StevenK, hey guys :)
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-14
<cjwatson> xnox: ^-
<xnox> cjwatson: tah.
<cjwatson> xnox: I think file conflicts need to be Conflicts/Replaces, not Breaks/Replaces, though (just noticed after accepting)
<cjwatson> xnox: Breaks stops the two packages being configured at the same time, but permits them to be unpacked at the same time, and that's what will break in the case of a file conflict
<cjwatson> xnox: So I suggest fixing that before this is through -proposed
<xnox> hm. ok.
<xnox> right, because both libplymouth2 & libplymouth4 "... will continue to provide the same file"
<xnox> it's not like i have update libplymouth2 without the file, and ability to coinstall with libplymouth4. Which is a shame, for backports.
<cjwatson> xnox: Wait, hang on, there's Replaces.  I'm not awake yet.  Let me check chapter and verse from policy
<cjwatson> xnox: Sorry, of course the Breaks is basically just there to stop libplymouth2 being put back later, and Conflicts would needlessly impede upgrades.  Leave it as it is :-)
<cjwatson> libplymouth2 won't meaningfully continue to provide the same file, because it will go away
<xnox> yeah, that was my logic.
<cjwatson> You were right, I was wrong.  As you were
<xnox> i'm very sceptical when that happens though. It's blocked in proposed, will check dist-upgrade to work without a hitch, after mountall/casper rebuilds.
<cjwatson> I think it will be fine due to the Replaces
<xnox> cjwatson: however, casper & mountall builds fail to remove libplymouth2 and replace it with libplymouth4 -> The following packages have been kept back:libplymouth2 plymouth & The following packages have unmet dependencies: libplymouth-dev : Depends: libplymouth4 (= 0.9.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<xnox> and given that mountall is in the buildd chroot, would i need to do "bootstrap" build a version of libplymouth4 without the apport file & then put it back in?
<xnox> imho, why is apport source file hook in libplymouth* instead of plymouth itself (which has plymouthd, et.al.)?
<cjwatson> xnox: Right, they don't remove libplymouth2, but the Replaces should mean that's OK
<cjwatson> Oh, kept back, umm, you'd need to check Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<cjwatson> Moving the apport hook is probably correct, but let's see what the actual cause of this is
<rbasak> Any chance an SRU team member can take a look at juju-core and juju-quickstart in the Trusty queue, please?
<Laney> Would someone please promote uhttpmock? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uhttpmock/+bug/1327458
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1327458 in uhttpmock "[MIR] uhttpmock" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Laney> libgdata is depwait
<cjwatson> Laney: looking
<cjwatson> Laney: done
<Laney> Ta
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-15
<bluesabre> Hello release team, it looks like menulibre and lightdm-gtk-greeter packages have not made it to trusty-proposed... is anybody available to accept them into proposed?
<bluesabre> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<ScottK> bluesabre: There's quite a queue for review of SRUs (and you want the SRU team, not the release team)
<bluesabre> ScottK, ah, my mistake. Thanks
<bluesabre> ScottK, as part of the SRU team, would you mind moving these packages into trusty-proposed?  Or should I check with RAOF/arges tomorrow?
<bluesabre> if at all possible, we'd like to deliver fixed packages with the 14.04.1 release... particularly for menulibre since some of the bugs are fairly severe. The members of the xubuntu qa team are willing to help with the SRU verification once these packages are available to test
<RAOF> bluesabre: Sure. I always like to know which SRUs people are particularly interested in.
<bluesabre> RAOF, thanks.
<bluesabre> also, I have searched around but have not found any details, is there a freeze for the 14.04.1 release?
<bluesabre> since its release date is the 24th
<jibel> psivaa, do you know what's going on with utopic smoke tests? last promotion to current was May 22nd for i386 and May 20th for amd64
<jibel> for desktop ^
<jibel> psivaa, where is the branch containing iso_static_validation.py ?
<psivaa> jibel: plars is leading the effort on the desktop utopic issues
<psivaa> jibel: i'll forward the email on that to you
<psivaa> jibel: for iso testing: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/files/head:/utah/isotest/
<jibel> psivaa, thanks, I found it.
<bluesabre> SRU Team, RAOF, Please let me know if you need anything from me to get the menulibre and lightdm-gtk-greeter packages from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= to trusty-proposed :)
<mdeslaur> why is libav still stuck in utopic-proposed? the excuses page says it's a valid candidate...
<seb128> mdeslaur, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems like it makes vlc audacious and some things not installable still
<mdeslaur> seb128: hrm, interesting....can you give me a hint what to look for in that report? I don't quite know how to interpret it
<cjwatson> I'm going to have another look at libav soon, but sil2100 was working on libaudclient packaging to improve matters
<seb128> mdeslaur, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/libav10.html as well I guess
<cjwatson> I wouldn't suggest more people piling in at this point - you'll spend as much time trying to interpret the complex transition ...
<mdeslaur> ok, thanks seb128, cjwatson
<cjwatson> sil2100: did you get any further with the next iteration of libaudclient?
<cjwatson> oh, I see something in NEW
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, I pushed a fixed version and then fixed the fixed version
<sil2100> cjwatson: I have some rebuilds using this libaudclient also ready as source packages, waiting for libaudclient
<cjwatson> Yeah, I must have missed the queuebot notification
<cjwatson> Will look
<sil2100> Thanks o/
<sil2100> I'm doing some patch piloting of some universe packages right now
<cjwatson> sil2100: thanks, accepted the second one
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cjwatson: let me push some of the rebuilds I have then
<sil2100> Thank you
<cjwatson> sil2100: probably best to wait until the binaries are built, through NEW, and published
<sil2100> Right, indeed :)
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration has interpretation advice BTW
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: ah! excellent, thanks
<arges> RAOF: hello! I sponsored compiz/precise and I was wondering if you could look at it in the queue for accepting it into -proposed. Thanks
 * arges since you're the other sru-team member on duty : )
<rbasak> Any chance an SRU team member can take a look at juju-core and juju-quickstart in the Trusty queue, please?
<rbasak> arges maybe please? It's a blueprint item for me.
<arges> rbasak: yup today is my day for that. i'll look at it in a second
<rbasak> Thanks!
<Laney> has anyone been looking at gnutls28?
<Laney> oh yes I see a tracker
<Laney> looks like it's nbs-in-proposed
<cjwatson> Laney: It's entangled with libav
<cjwatson> AFAIK all the stuff around gnutls28 itself is done
<Laney> currently stuck at excuses
<cjwatson> I know roughly what else needs to be done now
<Laney> mkay
<arges> rbasak: so for juju-quickstart, you cherry-pick a ton of fixes, iff 1.3.2 is a bugfix only release would it make sense to just do a bugfix only update?
<arges> rbasak: in juju-core i noticed this in the diff: Binary files /tmp/JKvwNCjIVg/juju-core-1.18.1/pkg/linux_amd64/github.com/errgo/errgo.a and /tmp/ZqPilWjyt4/juju-core-1.18.4/pkg/linux_amd64/github.com/errgo/errgo.a differ
<arges> also I think net-tools LP: #1251563 is ready for sru-review; but I sponsored it/hacked it a bit, so if somebody else can review/accept into proposed that might be better.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1251563 in net-tools "netstat command returns nozero even if successively executing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251563
<rbasak> arges: for juju-quickstart, doing SRU verification for each individual fix seemed a little onerous and unnecessary
<rbasak> arges: so I focused on the high-impact one
<rbasak> ones
<rbasak> Looking at juju-core now
<arges> rbasak: ok didn't know how many fixes there were relvative to what you cherry-picked : )
<rbasak> arges: I'm working closely with the upstreams on this, so we synced on what they felt they needed in Trusty. And they wrote up most of the SRU paperwork for me :)
<arges> rbasak: ok ok. i'll re-review that. Let me know about juju-core
<rbasak> arges: confirmed juju-core binary in source tree. That looks like an upstream bug to me, I'm consulting withi them.
<rbasak> arges: it's not present in juju-core 1.20. I suspect it's not used/needed. Assuming that's the case, how should we proceed with the SRU?
<arges> rbasak: i can reject it, and you can reupload. What you can do is check the previous version to see if that file is there
<rbasak> arges: upstream confirm it appeared in the 1.18.4 release, and can be safely removed. I don't see it in the 1.18.1 upstream tarball.
<rbasak> arges: do you want me to re-upload with that file manually removed, then? I can make a note in README.source, +dsfg in the version, etc.
<arges> rbasak: ok well might want to add an appropriate .*ignore; how big is the file btw?
<rbasak> arges: 99K
<rbasak> arges: what's .*ignore, please?
<rbasak> arges: I can re-upload - just want to clarify exactly what I should do to drop this.
<arges> rbasak: well for now just remove the file, but waht I'm saying is perhaps its some ignore rule like .gitignore that needs to be added to ensure that file doesn't appear accidently in the future
<rbasak> arges: ah, I see. sinzui has fixed it properly upstream, AIUI.
<arges> cool
<arges> rbasak: ok i'll reject... one second
<rbasak> arges: I guess I should add a README.source and put a dfsg in the version number to make it clear what happened.
<arges> rbasak: ok re-upload when ready.
<rbasak> Working on it. It occurs to me that I should fix Utopic also.
<rbasak> arges: re-uploaded ^^
<arges> rbasak: k
<rbasak> (I uploaded the same fix to Utopic a little while ago too)
 * ScottK cheers progress on the SRU queue.
<cjwatson> Laney: agh, I see what you mean about gnutls28 NBS.  Fixing
<Laney> Tah
<xnox> Although not actually critical for 14.04.1, I was hoping upstart trusty SRU to be accepted into proposed and hopefully publish into updates before the point release. It's a trivial SRU.
<seb128> xnox, try nagging slangasek for a review maybe? ;-)
<xnox> seb128: my nagging balance with slangasek is negative atm, so I think I have more luck with arges maybe?! =)
<seb128> the poor arges is the one reviewing most of the SRUs nowadays it feels like
<arges> 'the poor arges' : ) haha
<seb128> well, bdmurray is active as well
<arges> xnox: i'll look at upstart
<arges> xnox: looks like LP: #1174272 might affect 12.04... do any of the other bugs also affect precise?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1174272 in upstart "'reboot now' reverting to maintenance mode, instead of rebooting" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174272
<slangasek> +  * debian/upstart.cron.daily: Specify full path to initctl.
<slangasek> erm?
<slangasek> how is that SRU-worthy?
<xnox> slangasek: i think that was staged in trusty branch, before trusty got release.....
<xnox> arges: no, reboot now reverting to maintainance mode does not affect precise. As rebootcommand was only introduced post-precise.
<slangasek> xnox: ok; I don't think that's even a correct change to make to the script in question (hard-coding of paths should be discouraged), and I certainly don't think it should've been queued for trusty without a bug reference
<slangasek> xnox: but the regression potential is also approximately nil, so I won't insist on a reupload
<xnox> slangasek: ok. noted for the future. the "reboot now" is the one i'm pushing for though, because $clients.
<slangasek> yep
<ScottK> cjwatson: What's the test for "it works" for the dput changes (I figure I'll test out dput-ng)?
<cjwatson> ScottK: (a) old-style dput ppa:foo/bar still works; (b) new-style dput ppa:foo/ubuntu/bar now works
<cjwatson> infinity: Did you get any further with sorting out what's wrong with the -lts-saucy packages in precise that's causing image build failures?
<cjwatson>  linux-signed-generic-lts-saucy : Depends: linux-signed-image-generic-lts-saucy but it is not going to be installed
<infinity> cjwatson: All that's wrong is that seeds need fixing, but since I also need to switch to lts-trusty in this cyle, I hadn't fixed yet.
<cjwatson> Oh, what's the seed fix?
<infinity> cjwatson: Erm, assuming you meant the server ISOs, the seed issue is just that d-i and seeds don't match.
<infinity> cjwatson: If you mean livefses are failing too, that's shiny and new, but also not worth fixing until we swap to lts-trusty.
<cjwatson> livefses have been failing for a while
<infinity> Oh, fun.
<cjwatson> Maybe a week or so?
<infinity> Kay, let's switch to lts-trusty in the livefses, then if it's still failing, figure out WTF.
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll tackle that this afternoovening.
<cjwatson> brilliant, thanks
<infinity> cjwatson: (ie: some nonspecific time before now and sleep)
<infinity> s/before/between/
<infinity> My fingers suck.
<cjwatson> Riddell,ScottK,shadeslayer: Any chance somebody Kubuntuish could please look into the calligra and plasma-nm build failures reasonably urgently?  They're blocking the libav/gnutls28/openconnect/blahblahblah megatransition which is using up way too many of my mental resources trying to disentangle ...
<cjwatson> .../audacious/exiv2/...
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-16
<ScottK> cjwatson: I think I have a handle on plasma-nm.  Test building now.
<ScottK> Uploaded.  We'll see how that goes.
<ScottK> Riddell: Leaving calligra for you.
<xnox> \o/
<ScottK> cjwatson: The solution for calligra is the new libvisio needs to build, which needs librevenge in Main.  LO will need that too, so it needs to be in Main regardless.  At a glance, I think the code if forked out of libwpd, which is already in Main and it's a small library, so you might consider it not needing a MIR in the interests of time and efficiency.
<ScottK> Once the new libvisio is built, a retry on calligra should work.
<infinity> ScottK: The libvisio that's waiting on LP: #1328194?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1328194 in librevenge "[MIR] librevenge" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328194
<ScottK> infinity: Yeah.  that one.
<ScottK> Since it's primarily in Main for LO, I think ubuntu-desktop ought to subscribe to the bugs, but if that's all that's blocking it, feel free to subscribe kubuntu-bugs so we can move forward.
 * ScottK goes to bed.
<cjwatson> ScottK: Thanks for chasing that up.  I don't think I can subscribe either ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-bugs to the package, as I don't admin them
<cjwatson> So it's now: audacious-dumb FTBFS against new audacious (demote?); finish librevenge MIR so that calligra can eventually build; demote mplayer (I'll take care of that); sort out paraview/armhf, maybe just stop it building there for now since vtk6/armhf is busted; sort out pcp-gui-testsuite; demote performous; update ubuntustudio-meta, maybe with just the libav changes rather than the rest; and coordinate a gallery-app click update in ...
<cjwatson> ... the store so that we can synchronise an update of ubuntu-touch-meta
<cjwatson> Might be able to finish tomorrow provided that the security team processes that MIR in good time
<xnox> cjwatson: performous is fixed, sans ftbfs on ppc64el (hence not considered) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/performous/0.7.0+git20140715-1/+build/6185814
<cjwatson> Ah, progress
<xnox> cjwatson: i'm suspecting something strange altivecish, it's failing to convert __vector[4] int bool to bool.
<cjwatson> Yeah, let me see if I can remember how I fixed that last time
<xnox> =)
<cjwatson> Ah, yeah, with mpv I just forced off Altivec
<cjwatson> Will do the same thing
<cjwatson> It's not right but it'll do
<xnox> cjwatson: cool.
<xnox> cjwatson: re:vt6/qt:armhf bustage. Surely we can build vtk6 with qt5 which has qdouble abi break sorted out =)
 * xnox goes local build to try out.
<cjwatson> Err that sounds ambitious
<cjwatson> Wouldn't that have exciting consequences for reverse-deps?
<xnox> cjwatson: alternativly disable Qt portion on armhf.
<xnox> although demotion is potentially better...
<cjwatson> Disabling vtk6's qt bits might work, if paraview doesn't need them
<xnox> vtk6 build with qt5 is churning away here.
<cjwatson> brave
<cjwatson> performous should be fixed
<xnox> cjwatson: and i'll "just" need paraview git snapshot for that to be Qt5 as well...
<cjwatson> I can't help feeling it would be safer to demote paraview now and upgrade this later
<xnox> true.
<xnox> well, i'll try the other way locally next. Build vtk6 without qt bits, and check if that's good enough for paraview.
<xnox> i think it only needs python-vtk6 in paraview-python, which we can disable for now if it's busted with qt-less vtk6
<cjwatson> Removed pcp-gui (following Debian), which clears pcp-gui-testsuite
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Could you have somebody look at bug 1328194 reasonably urgently?  Blocks the complex transition above
<ubot93> bug 1328194 in librevenge "[MIR] librevenge" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328194
<infinity> seb128: Can you get the desktop team sub... wow.
<cjwatson> seb128: ^- Would it be reasonable to have ubuntu-desktop subscribe to ... that :-)
<infinity> cjwatson: I JUST asked him about that in the security channel. ;)
<cjwatson> Heh
<seb128> infinity, cjwatson: desktop-bugs team subscribed
<cjwatson> Great, thanks
<mlankhorst> can I get xf86-video-msm removed from the archive for utopic? It's been deleted from debian
<bluesabre> I have a question... I was just given upload rights to the xubuntu package set on Monday, and was able to upload xubuntu-default-settings 14.10.0 to utopic, but my upload of xubuntu-default-settings 14.04.5 to trusty-proposed was rejected with "The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question."  The package was correctly signed and uploaded from what I can tell... any
<bluesabre> thoughts?
<apw> bluesabre, what is your launchpad id, can use that to check permissions
<bluesabre> apw: smd-seandavis
<Laney> the permissions are per-release
<bluesabre> ah, I see
<apw> bluesabre, yeah your permissions currently are for xubuntu in utopic only
<bluesabre> ok, I'll request sponsorship for that package then, thanks Laney and apw :)
<Laney> wait
<Laney> I'll get it copied
<bluesabre> oh
<bluesabre> even better ;)
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: It's only been removed from testing, not unstable
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: Could you find out whether it can be removed from unstable as well?
<bluesabre> excellent
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: it should have been
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: I'm going from https://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xf86-video-msm.html
<mlankhorst> ok
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: any news on the iso ?
<shadeslayer> For Kubuntu
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> I'll tell you when there is :)
<shadeslayer> OK :), we kind of need it soonish, so I guess I will have to use ubuntu-defaults-image for the time being
<Riddell> cjwatson, ScottK: I tidied up calligra, I don't think it was an issue with libvisio
<Riddell> new version should now compile
<cjwatson> Ah, nice, thanks
<Riddell> hmm, or maybe not, forgot to try with -proposed
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for taking care of it.
<Riddell> ScottK: turns out current problem is an include one, I'll take care of that too
<ScottK> Fun.
<zul> Can get python-oslo.i18n out of binary-new its blocking our ci testing
 * apw wonders if somone could new in the utopic kernel, linux seems to be stalled
<cjwatson> apw: doing
<apw> cjwatson, thanks as always
<cjwatson> zul: done
<zul> thanks
<cjwatson> apw: done
<cjwatson> xnox: Any luck with vtk6?
<cjwatson> Or paraview, for that matter
<cjwatson> xnox: If it's going to take a while then I'm inclined to just hack out paraview/armhf
<xnox> cjwatson: i'm inclined to suggest removing vtk6/armhf and paraview/armhf. vtk6 port to qt5 works, but paraview doesn't.
<xnox> cjwatson: and it would be madness to have it qt5 on armhf only.
<cjwatson> no vtk6/armhf in the archive
<cjwatson> just paraview/armhf
<cjwatson> so OK, I guess maybe I'll put in an artificial build-dep so that it doesn't come back
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: can we get a syslinux-themes-ubuntu-utopic ?
<knome> hey bdmurray! since thursday is your SRU vanguard day, ping with bug 1309744
<ubot93> bug 1309744 in xdg-utils "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309744
<bdmurray> Is it thursday?
<knome> umm, at least in my part of the world ;)
<ochosi> in my tz it is :p
<knome> bdmurray, if it's still wednesday there, you can also consider that an advance notification
<bdmurray> knome: okay, noted
<knome> cheers. for further information, just ping ochosi
<knome> i'm going to be away for most of the thursday as you know it anyway...
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-17
<teward> has a specific EOL date been chosen for 13.10 yet?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases says "July 2014", I wasnt sure if there was a specific date
<cjwatson> teward: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-June/000185.html
<teward> cjwatson, ahhhh, apparently i missed the announcement going out, something to do with STMP issues to google servers and mail being dropped *shrugs*
<teward> cjwatson, thanks
<bluesabre> it seems menulibre and xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin, despite being seeded by xubuntu, are not included in the xubuntu packageset... how can I request their inclusion?
<ochosi> hey bdmurray, just a quick reminder about bug 1309744 (should be tday meanwhile ;))
<ubot93> bug 1309744 in xdg-utils "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309744
<bluesabre> Good morning/afternoon/evening, if anybody is available, please accept xubuntu-meta 2.181 into utopic
<bluesabre> Also, please accept xubuntu-default-settings 14.04.5 into trusty-proposed so it can be included with 14.04.1
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: ping
<shadeslayer> did /usr/lib/syslinux/chain.c32 get nuked in utopic?
<shadeslayer> it's weird
<shadeslayer> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/amd64/syslinux-common/filelist lists it, but I don't see it inside the deb
<cjwatson> Not sure why Contents is wrong, but Daniel moved some stuff around.  Try /usr/lib/syslinux/modules/bios/chain.c32
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: right, but, ubuntu-defaults-image searches for /usr/lib/syslinux/chain.c32
<cjwatson> Yes, change it
<shadeslayer> ok
<cjwatson> Probably make it try both
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> I know how to fixeroo it
<shadeslayer> the themes package is broken
<shadeslayer> the syslinux-themes-ubuntu-trusty package has this in its .links file : usr/lib/syslinux/chain.c32 usr/share/syslinux/themes/ubuntu-trusty/isolinux-live/chain.c32
<cjwatson> so broken when installed on utopic, yes
<cjwatson> I'll fix it and add the -utopic package
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
 * cjwatson shakes fist at pointless file renames
<shadeslayer> ^^ :P
<shadeslayer> I have tor re upload all of tier 3 frameworks tomorrow :(
<shadeslayer> because a new naming convention was choosen for QML Modules
<shadeslayer> so much sadness
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: uploaded; will need binary NEW processing from not-me a bit later though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> accepted!
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<cjwatson> speedy
<ochosi> if any of you have time to help along two xubuntu-related SRUs, feel free to check bug 1309744 and accept xubuntu-default-settings 14.04.5 into trusty-proposed
<ubot93> bug 1309744 in xdg-utils "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309744
<cjwatson> Riddell: How's calligra going?
<cjwatson> Oh, just saw the latest upload
<cjwatson> Still fails though
<Riddell> cjwatson: yeah it's waiting on that librevenge MIR
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: getting there http://imgur.com/h2uDzj5 :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded kdeclarative again
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<mdeslaur> infinity: so...how does mirroring work? can someone get Package files without the debs being mirrored yet? it seems ScottK has hit that scenario with the mysql update I just published
<mdeslaur> infinity: ie: he hit this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809398/
<cjwatson> Well-run mirrors mirror the indices last.
<cjwatson> Which you'd kind of think would include our own.
<cjwatson> But it could be a broken "transparent" proxy.
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: is there someone specific I should mention this to?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure.  Is it reproducible?
<cjwatson> Perhaps worth asking IS in case there's some problem with our internal mirroring infrastructure.  Somebody was having trouble with "click chroot" earlier today too.
<infinity> Those packages definitely aren't there in the pool...
<mdeslaur> rbasak has been seeing similar errors since last wednesday
<mdeslaur> infinity: hum? I can download them...
<rbasak> My 404 errors are from archive.u.c on utopic
<infinity> mdeslaur: From security.u.c?
<rbasak> mdeslaur: perhaps you're hitting different frontends. Sounds like an IS issue maybe.
<mdeslaur> infinity: yep
<infinity> Oh, that's a round-robin of archive frontends now.
<infinity> So, yeah, one of their mirrors is busted.
<mdeslaur> infinity: and now I can't anymore
<xnox> rbasak: infinity: mdeslaur: i've reported that on #is-outage, but it was dismissed as "i'm doing it wrong"
<mdeslaur> xnox: lol :)
<xnox> as in, out of all mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com there are two that require hosts header to be set
<xnox> otherwise they return 404
<infinity> xnox: That's not what's going on here.
<ScottK> FWIW, I'm not using any kind of local mirror or proxy.
<mdeslaur> well, I'm using firefox...
<infinity> xnox: This just plain didn't have the files in pool on some mirrors.
<xnox> mdeslaur: well, please chat on #is about it.
<xnox> infinity: lolz, excellent =)
<ogra_> ScottK, its probably just so transparent that you cant see it ;)
<xnox> or #ubuntu-mirrors
<infinity> OTOH, that was pushed very recently, so it could just be that one's getting Packages from a mirror that updates a tiny bit faster.
<cjwatson> ScottK: Round-robin breakage would explain it.  I just have a reflex on this one ...
<mdeslaur> I'm in #is
<shadeslayer> mdeslaur: fwiw I hit that too
<shadeslayer> also : WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<shadeslayer> not sure why I get that on my precise server
<shadeslayer> mdeslaur: http://paste.kde.org/pouv7j45l
<shadeslayer> note that this is on AWS
<mdeslaur> shadeslayer: thanks, I've reported it
<bdmurray> infinity: I've stopped accepting saucy crashes in errors as we have a retracing queue backlog as it is
<bdmurray> infinity: who is handling the metarelease stuff?
<infinity> bdmurray: You. :)
<bdmurray> infinity: I'm working a half day today so changing it in the next 4 hours would be ideal.
<infinity> bdmurray: You can change it now.  I'm sending the announce soon.
<infinity> And closing it in LP now.
<infinity> Once it stops timing out.
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, will do
<infinity> bdmurray: Closed off in LP now, and sending the announcement.
<bdmurray> infinity: Do you know where http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/EOLReleaseAnnouncement comes from? "support timeframe is between 18 month and 5 years"
<bdmurray> ah given that 18 is singular I have a guess ;-)
<infinity> bdmurray: Is it not in the same bzr repo as meta-release?
<infinity> bdmurray: It might come from release-upgrader or something, and be manually copied around.
<infinity> bdmurray: Anyhow, mvo would likely know better.
<bdmurray> infinity: I'm pretty sure its the release-upgrader
<bdmurray> infinity: metarelease changes are done
<infinity> bdmurray: Ta.
<tgm4883> Is there any movement on this SRU? We've done the request of uploading to utopic as well (on june 26), but there has been no input since
<infinity> tgm4883: Which SRU?  Unqualified pronouns don't help here. ;)
<tgm4883> infinity: lol, forgot the link. My bad, just a sec
<tgm4883> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/mythtv/+bug/1323391
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1323391 in mythtv "Update to 0.27.1 point release" [Undecided,In progress]
<ochosi_> bdmurray: sorry to nag, but the xdg-utils SRU...
 * Riddell does the empty New queue dance
<infinity> Riddell: Thanks for that. :)
<cjwatson> Riddell: is it possible to get the uploader of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partitionmanager/1.1.0-0ubuntu1 to work with the Debian KDE folks to get that in there?  I'm particularly waiting for partitionmanager 1.1.0 in Debian for https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=754580
<ubot93> Debian bug 754580 in partitionmanager "partitionmanager: new upstream release, required to support parted 3.1" [Important,Open]
<cjwatson> Riddell: hm, never mind, I can ask directly :)
<bdmurray> ochosi: I don't see the package in the trusty queue
<ochosi> bdmurray: sorry, realised i need a sponsor first and already started looking
 * ochosi is a bit of a noob in terms of SRUs...
<bdmurray> ochosi: you are missing the launchpad bug number in the changelog, you'll want it in this format (LP: #1309744)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1309744 in xdg-utils "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309744
<ochosi> oh, i wasn't aware of that
<ochosi> not to use that as an excuse, but it was my first ever debian patch
<ochosi> and didrocks had to hold my hand for it
<ochosi> (which was very nice of him)
<xnox> cjwatson: i really hope grub2 update makes it for 14.04.1, but bug #1314134 is not verified yet.
<ubot93> bug 1314134 in grub2 "network stack never yields control on busy networks" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314134
<bluesabre> Please approve xubuntu-default-settings 14.04.5 into trusty-proposed so that we may ship it for 14.04.1 -- https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180062902/xubuntu-default-settings_14.04.5_source.changes
<cjwatson> bluesabre: done
<bluesabre> thanks cjwatson
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-18
<bluesabre> cjwatson: can you give some advice... it seems menulibre and xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin are not included in the trusty packageset.  How can i request their inclusion?
<bluesabre> and any other packages that I find we ship but are not included
<rbasak> bluesabre: packageset for upload rights? Email the DMB for those.
<bluesabre> thanks rbasak
<xnox> upstart/trusty SRU is missing one commit from what's already in utopic ( https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178068270/upstart_1.12.1-0ubuntu10_1.12.1-0ubuntu11.diff.gz ) hence caused proposed regression bug #1343905 ... and hence above brow paper back SRU fix up.
<ubot93> bug 1343905 in upstart "Empty desktop in Xubuntu 14.04 on reboot after upgrading upstart package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343905
<xnox> cjwatson: would you please accept the fix-up of above ^
<ochosi> slangasek: hey, we're in a bit of a rush with the xdg-utils patch. it's a very tiny patch but fixes a nasty regression in xubuntu where the screensaver always blanks (even when video is fullscreen), would be great to get that in 14.04.1, so if you have time to approve it...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1309744
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1309744 in xdg-utils "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Medium,In progress]
<cjwatson> xnox: done
<xnox> cjwatson: thanks a lot.
<ochosi> cjwatson: if you feel like taking a look at the xdg-utils ^ upload too, that'd be great
<cjwatson> ochosi: I was just looking.  Why does it remove the existing case for that variable being the empty string?
<ochosi> cjwatson: because that case is actually a duplicate in the code
<ochosi> because ubuntu carries a patch that is already integrated in the source
 * cjwatson looks at the context
<ochosi> hence, code duplication
<cjwatson> Ah yes
<ochosi> i know it's weird (which is probably why i've had to explain this a few times already to different ppl :))
<cjwatson> Seems vulnerable to rebase accidents, but OK for now
<ochosi> i just did the most minimal fix to get it into trusty
<ochosi> for utopic, i'll work out something better
<ochosi> in fact, i'll try to get it upstreamed...
<cjwatson> accepted
<ochosi> thanks a bunch!
<didrocks> yeah, I had the same question when sponsoring for utopic :)
<ochosi> :]
<ochosi> it's a very natural/obvious question
<ochosi> i kinda asked myself that when looking at xdg-screensaver for the first time ;)
<didrocks> heh
<ochosi> hm, how long approx until i can test/verify it from trusty-proposed?
<Laney> The first patch should probably be fixed to not add that duplicate case in the first place ...
<ochosi> Laney: yeah, actually it's only about dropping a patch iirc
<cjwatson> ochosi: 20mins ish?
<cjwatson> maybe less
<ochosi> ok, will check then, thanks!
<slangasek> ochosi: yep, looks fine, releasing to -updates.  BTW, who's responsible for the two duplicate cases in that script?  (I guess not you :)
<ochosi> slangasek: hehe, no, not me :) i didn't want to blame it on anyone, so i never investigated. i'll try to get this fixed for utopic though...
<ochosi> slangasek: fwiw, the xubuntu-default-settings patch is still awaiting verification when it's just a settings-change for something that was already SRUd, if you have a minute to take a peek
<ochosi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<ochosi> (it's part of this really terrible huge bugreport, but the last piece is just flipping the settings switch to make it work for new users, which we forgot before, so it'd be great to have that on the iso too...)
<slangasek> ochosi: we normally don't release SRUs on a Friday due to limited availability for dealing with fallout afterwards; I made an exception for the straightforward xdg-utils one, but I think the rest should be able to wait until Monday
<ochosi> slangasek: i understand, just thought i'd mention it cause it's a setting for something that was already verified (and is already in the archive)
#ubuntu-release 2014-07-20
<xnox> i've uploaded usb-creator 0.2.59 into utopic twice now, but that upload is not visible anywhere and i didn't receive any email about it either.
<stgraber> xnox: the queue processing script is blowing up on all uploads apparently
<xnox> stgraber: sexy =) and wgrant says librarian has sniffles. So I guess I should sleep then =( *boring*
<stgraber> cjwatson, wgrant: hey, we're getting "DataError: integer out of range" at the time process-upload tries to create a queue entry. Last good was 21:39, first bad was 21:49, seems to affect all uploads.
<stgraber> oh, and looking at other IRC channels, it's probably related to some other LP problems :)
<wgrant> yes.
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-13
<teward> infinity: ping, since you're on the established SRU duty according to the SRU page, can you accept the nginx upload to vivid, so it adds apport hooks so we don't have any more bugs with no useful debug data on package installation/postinstall failures?  (Which is the current case)
<infinity> teward: How well tested is this?
<tramm> hi, i'm maintainer of a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives/Estobuntu and i'm trying to find out how to move closer to the standard release process of ubuntu with the project
<tramm> it seems derivatives project is dead, i think i remember i once thought about replacing our currently used ubuntu customisation kit with ubuntu-defaults-builder
<tramm> since estobuntu is a bit more than localisation (some extra software, for example id card utility and firefox addon), is there a recommended way of doing it?
<tramm> that is, packaging it and distributing it etc so that it could be as close to official ubuntu releases as possible
<tramm> what has become of the derivatives project? is some of it embraced in official process? is ubuntu-defaults-builder actually used to create default images?
<tramm> infinity: i heared you might know something about it, no?
<infinity> tramm: I'm actually not sure what the state of the art is for remixes, I only tend to deal with official flavours.
<teward> infinity: tested in a VM under the same test case conditions, several times, i can run through and trigger a bug report and provide it for you if you'd like.  I've done about seven tests so far in the amd64 builds on both Wily and Vivid, viewing the report after each test, and seeing the data from the hooks included in the report.  done the same with a crash report, and due to the "UnreportableThirdParty" from a .deb isntall, i've dropped the
<teward> source_nginx.py hooks into the package-hooks dir
<teward> and run the tests that way (with successes after debugging my python minor syntax fails, such as indentation failures or a missing :)
<infinity> teward: Ahh, yes, python is very picky about missing emoticons.
<teward> it's in Wily and i tested there as well, it appears to work as is.
<teward> infinity: heh.  missing colons on ifs and elses break things, so i had to hunt for that
<teward> kinda like missing semicolons in c++ code breaks everything
<teward> and apologies for the delayed response - i ended up stuck in meetings between 9 and 9:50 my time xD
<ogra_> tramm, you could ask the baltix guys they do a localized spinoff since years https://launchpad.net/baltix
<infinity> teward: ^
<teward> infinity: thank you kindly!
<tramm> infinity: do you use defaults-builder for official release, for example localisations?
<tramm> ogra_: i once talked to mantas who's driving the baltix project, but i think they had some custom system for building and didn't really want to move closer to official ubuntu process (they also base not only ubuntu)
<tramm> ogra_: sent him a mail though to ask about image generation process
<ogra_> well, thats the only thing coming to mind ... beyond becoming an official flavour
<tramm> infinity: who should i talk to if i want to find out about it? i already ask on #ubunutu-locoteams, former derivatives project admin, bugged maintainer of ubuntu-defaults-builder etc, i'm afraid i'm running out of ideas... :)
<infinity> tramm: We don't use ubuntu-defaults-builder for official builds, no.
<infinity> tramm: For a lightweight remix style derivative, I'd be more inclined to just tear the Ubuntu ISO apart, install your extra packages, and stuff it back together, personally.  But, YMMV.
<infinity> tramm: And other than pointing you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives I'm honestly not sure who's best to talk to.
<teward> infinity: to follow up: i tested the package, and as expected the package hooks worked beautifully.  Totally bogus test bug that uses the -5ubuntu3.1 packaging, with the hooks, is here, and replicates a case where someone's using an image or installation that has Apache running on 80 already (which is such a postinstall script failed with a job start failure case): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1474039
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1474039 in nginx (Ubuntu) "(Test Case Evidence for #1472683) package nginx-full 1.6.2-5ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Low,Invalid]
<teward> (for the nginx in vivid-proposed issue)
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-14
<sil2100> Hello release team! I need to disable the system-image importer for a short moment, need to do some image copies
<sil2100> Importer is now re-enabled
<Riddell> anyone know why plasma-nm can't migrate and ktp-* ? they both install fine for me and I can't see what error update_output is giving except a fail
<Laney> plasma-nm> network-manager-openconnect-gnome needs updating for new openconnect
<Laney> and looks like kde-telepathy-call-ui depends on kde-telepathy-declarative which no longer exists
<Riddell> thanks Laney
<Riddell> how did you work that one out?
<cjwatson> look for plasma-nm after the first "final:" line in update_output.txt
<Laney> Look at which packages changed (renamed or dropped) in the set of stuff that britney is trying to migrate together
<Laney> Then try to install some of the broken packages with "<removed package>-"
<Riddell> isn't queuebot turned off until after beta?
 * cjwatson wonders whyever that would be
<cjwatson> we generally always want queue notifications
<infinity> Riddell: It's always on, it's just that it gets more exciting after freeze, since it reports on unapproved.
<Riddell> ah they're New packages
<cyphermox> hi, could someone please let multipath-tools skip the broken lava-dispatcher tests?
<infinity> cyphermox: Yeah.
<infinity> cyphermox: I was tempted to just fix lava-dispatcher, but my carefactor is low.
<cyphermox> I had started to look, but I think it was ugly
<cyphermox> slangasek skipped it last upload
<infinity> cyphermox: Ugly doesn't begin to describe a package that attempts to overwrite another package's conffile. :P
<cyphermox> oh, true, that's what it was
<slangasek> infinity, cyphermox: fixing some crazypants lava-dispatcher package in -proposed is low priority, the maintainer should fix it and proposed-migration should be able to tell that the bug is in the -proposed package being tested
<slangasek> infinity, cyphermox: we could just remove the package from -proposed
<slangasek> I think that's consistent with the policy we discussed at the last sprint re: proposed-migration-zero
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> there's already a bug open in BTS about it
<infinity> slangasek: I'm okay with removing it.  It's so obviously broken in its current state that I wouldn't want it slipping in by accident.
<infinity> Not sure how the autopkgtest stuff reacts to removals, though (it probably fails to entirely), so I'll also let multipath-tools in manually.
<infinity> lava-server is amazingly (and differently) broken too.  lava* just seems to be bust.
<slangasek> infinity: actually there are other packages blocked by lava-dispatcher, so let's force-badtest lava-dispatcher itself now that it's gone from -proposed
<slangasek> (done)
<jdstrand> fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/FirefoxAndAdobeFlashNPAPI
<Ukikie> And freshplayerplugin is still in NEW. :/
<teward> eesh
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-15
<rbasak> infinity: ^^ you have docker.io SRUs
<rbasak> ^^ that supercedes 1.22.5-0ubuntu2~14.04.1 which was already in unapproved. Sorry, I neglected to ask for a reject first. Does that cause any processing issue or can the older 1.22.5-0ubuntu2~14.04.1 be rejected without affecting the newer 1.22.6-0ubuntu1~14.04.1?
<infinity> rbasak: Iz no problem.
<rbasak> OK, thanks.
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-16
<rbasak> Is it possible/acceptable to retroactively add release notes?
<rbasak> We have an SRU for Trusty that I think is release note worthy. Certainly for the point release, and also possibly errata for arm64 and ppc64el users that applied from release time.
<jamespage> arges, any chance you could look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dh-python/+bug/1475375
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1475375 in dh-python (Ubuntu Trusty) "dh-python fails to parse "!=" relationship" [High,In progress]
<jamespage> its causing us lots of pain with the liberty backport to the CA
<arges> jamespage: sure
<arges> jamespage: you misspelled dependencies. : )
<jamespage> arges, argh!
<arges> jamespage: doesn't matter looks fine
<jamespage> I can re-upload right now with a revised changelog entry
<arges> jamespage: either way is fine.
<jamespage> arges, uploading now
<jamespage> arges, do you have to reject the incorrect one first?
<arges> jamespage: done
<jamespage> arges, ok fresh one in the queue
<arges> jamespage: accepted.
<jamespage> arges, thankyou
<bdmurray> There isn't any positive confirmation that the SRU in bug 1217407 fixes things in Trusty but it did in Utopic and Vivid. Its also a simple logging change so I think I'll just release it. Sound good?
<ubot93> bug 1217407 in whoopsie (Ubuntu Trusty) "whoopsie spams the log with "online" messages" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217407
<wxl> hey folks, no rush but lubuntu ppc alternate is failing as of the 29th of last month. here's the last log: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/wily/daily-20150629.log
#ubuntu-release 2015-07-17
<infinity> ^-- self-accepting that utopic/d-i upload, it's a trivial cherrypick from trusty.
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-18
<slangasek> cjwatson: yeah, and cady's yakkety chroot has wrong sources, so I can't actually investigate it there... I have an RT open
<Trevinho> infinity: hey, please once you're here could you consider promoting unity/compiz and friends from xenial proposed to updates? It's quite important for us and OEM to have that in the .1 image.
<infinity> Trevinho: It's on my radar.
<Laney> Unity, descend to -10 feet
<Trevinho> infinity: thanks
<seb128> unity-settings-daemon would be good to get as well
<infinity> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1571640 seems to still be in limbo?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1571640 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Xenial) "unity-greeter scaling factor changes after a delay" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> infinity, the corresponding greeter change didn't land so it's basically a no-op, emiting a signal nobody uses
<seb128> I can mark it verification-done on the basis that it doesn't create regressions
<infinity> seb128: WFM.
<seb128> done
<xnox> infinity, hello =) would you release a few SRUs for me please? =)
<xnox> bug #1592990
<ubot5> bug 1592990 in s390-tools (Ubuntu Xenial) "HCPGIR450W CP entered; disabled wait PSW 00020000 80000000 00000000 00004502" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592990
<xnox> bug #1595495
<ubot5> bug 1595495 in partman-base (Ubuntu Xenial) "DASD drives can only hold 3 partitions" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595495
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, yeah.
<infinity> xnox: You verified it 4 minutes ago, patience.
<xnox> and then I would like to upload ubiquity to fix two bugs in yakkety, and same into xenial:
<xnox> bug #1584417
<ubot5> bug 1584417 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Location/Timezone picker crashes on install" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584417
<xnox> and
<xnox> bug #1603926
<ubot5> bug 1603926 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Xenial) "In ubiquity many translations have incorrect substituition variables" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603926
<xnox> would that be ok?
<xnox> let me paste the debdiff
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19884627/
<xnox> infinity, thank you sir =)
<infinity> xnox: If you're doing ubiquity, could you help verify the console-setup in proposed before doing a source refresh?
<infinity> xnox: And, y'know, do a source refresh.
<xnox> infinity, all changes are systemdish right? so check that things don't explode and work correctly post-install?
<xnox> yeah, source refresh.
 * xnox is validating that the bugfixes in ubiquity are correct in yakkety now.
<infinity> xnox: Well, validate that the bugs are fixed.  cyphermox didn't get around to it before he went and got married.
<infinity> pitti: And if you could verify your systemd SRU, that'd be nice.
<pitti> infinity: ok, I'll look into doing at least some
<pitti> infinity: would you be ok with short-cutting some other -updates, like the 5 day old ones?
<pitti> this morning I released the ≥ 7 days stuff
<infinity> pitti: I did a ton.  Check -changes
<pitti> ah, good
<pitti> so pending-sru just needs to update
<pitti> infinity: meh, so it does not regress, but it fixes only half of bug 1593379
<ubot5> bug 1593379 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "systemd 229-4ubuntu6 ignores net.ifnames=0 on USB or /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules being a /dev/null symlink" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593379
<pitti> but either way, none of those are really important for .1
<infinity> pitti: The upgrade bug seems important, at least.
<pitti> that yes
<infinity> pitti: If you're happy that nothing has regressed, I'd like to release this, and you can follow-up with a proper fix for 1593379
<infinity> pitti: If that seems reasonable to you.
<pitti> infinity: yes, sounds good; I'll reopen after releasing
<pitti> infinity: upgrade, reboot, shutdown etc. was fine
<pitti> and it has a ton of autopkgtests too
<infinity> pitti: Reopen away.
<pitti> done
<xnox> infinity, console-setup is good, and auberginy
<xnox> will upload into proposed queue, ubiquity with sources updated to the -proposed console-setup and -proposed partman-base
<infinity> xnox: Ta.
<infinity> xnox: Do you need images built with that ubiquity to verify it?
<xnox> infinity, not really. I upgrade from live session and test it that way. There is nothing that affects things before multi-user.target
<xnox> i will test the binaries from -proposed to verify the two bugs and that things didn't explode in a second.
<infinity> xnox: Danke.
<infinity> pitti: Review my base-files to make sure I can type?
<pitti> infinity: LGTM, accepted
<xnox> infinity, xenial-proposed ubiquity is good.
<slangasek> cjwatson: fooey - cady's chroot is sorted, and the haskell-http-conduit build failure isn't reproducible there either.  But consistently reproducible in LP
<slangasek> and a distinctive lack of verbose output from the test log
<slangasek> output in failing log:
<slangasek>   Response cookie jar is nothing when request cookie jar is nothing
<slangasek> Test suite test: FAIL
<slangasek> output in successful log:
<slangasek>   Response cookie jar is nothing when request cookie jar is nothing
<slangasek>   TLS
<slangasek> [...]
<jderose> infinity: latest 16.04.1 daily desktop ISOs still seem to have proposed enabled by default... was that intentional or an oversight?
<infinity> jderose: Spinning non-proposed images tonight after I promote ubiquity and base-files.
<jderose> infinity: gotcha, sounds good. thanks!
<infinity> xnox: You didn't comment on the bugs or change the tags...
<infinity> slangasek: Upload to a PPA with a "cat dist-ghc/test/http-conduit-2.1.11-test.log" on failure?
<jderose> infinity: out of curiosity, when should 14.04 start prompting folks for upgrades to 16.04?
<infinity> jderose: Best case scenario, Thursday.  We might delay a few days to make sure we have solid upgrade testing, but assume "soon".
<jderose> infinity: we're doing 14.04 upgrade testing today, so i'll let you know if we find anything. so i assume right now i need to use `upgrade-manager -d` to force it still?
<rbasak> If possible I'd like to land the MySQL SRU before prompting release upgrades. There are a bunch of bugs that cause postinst failures that should be fixed.
<rbasak> (I have yet to verify but will do so before the ageing period is done)
<infinity> jderose: Yep.
<jderose> cool, thanks
<slangasek> infinity: I just catted a successful one and it's even more useless than the build log... I suppose we can see what a ppa says
<infinity> slangasek: Oh.  I was just taking the message's word on it being useful. :P
<infinity> slangasek: I should know not to trust programmers.
<slangasek> yeah, I'll try it anyway, maybe it's usefully verbose only on failure
<jderose> infinity: one little issue i just found: i did a 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade. upgrade worked fine, but at the end clicking "Restart Now" has no effect... system does not reboot, update-manager just closes
<infinity> jderose: Curious.  Does restarting via other methods work?
<infinity> jderose: Cause that sounds a bit like something forgot how to talk to upstart to reboot into systemd.  Which we have a lot of icky hacks for.
<jderose> infinity: restarting from the indicator and power button both opened the reboot/shutdown dialog, and they rebooted fine. so at a glance seemed like a problem with upgrade-manager.
<infinity> jderose: Huh.  If it's reproducible with a simple recipe, please file a bug.
<jderose> infinity: okay, will do after i eat some lunch
<xnox> infinity, yes, ran out to a birthday party =/
<xnox> 1sec
<infinity> xnox: I read that as "ran out of birthday party".
<xnox> =)
<infinity> "Man, I'd do that, but I'm all out of birthday party."
<infinity> xnox: Anyhow, I trusted you and released it.  But do document something in the bug in case someone yells at me later for being a cowboy. ;)
<infinity> s/bug/bugs/
<infinity> I wonder if I can make "out of birthday party" a thing.  Basically, the new lack of carefactor.
<xnox> and done
<cjwatson> slangasek: Could be something that only happens on 64-bit kernels?  Though can't imagine what
<infinity> Ahh, crap.  I didn't disable PROPOSED for those RCs.
 * infinity head -> desk.
<jderose> infinity: hehe :P
<infinity> Meh.  I'll respin in the morning.
<cjwatson> slangasek: BTW you don't need to use devirt PPAs for arm64 any more
<infinity> They'll only pick up one or two packages from proposed anyway.
<cjwatson> or armhf for that matter
<slangasek> cjwatson: yeah
<cjwatson> slangasek: I notice that the description of that PPA specifies a condition under which it should be deleted, and that condition now holds :)
<slangasek> heh
<cjwatson> slangasek: (but maybe it's been repurposed for s390x ...)
<slangasek> cjwatson: except the ppa doesn't have s390x enabled ;)  if you could do that, I would repurpose it, yes
<cjwatson> slangasek: done
<slangasek> cjwatson: thanks
<slangasek> hmm do I not have -proposed enabled for this ppa? <checks>
<slangasek> sure didn't :P
<slangasek> 0 of 1 test suites (0 of 1 test cases) passed.
<slangasek> Test suite test: RUNNING...
<slangasek> Test suite test: FAIL
<slangasek> Test suite logged to: dist-ghc/test/http-conduit-2.1.11-test.log
<slangasek> yep, super useful
<slangasek> thanks for that
<cjwatson> slangasek: #debian-haskell@oftc might have clues
<infinity> slangasek: You beat me to that accept by a few seconds.
<infinity> slangasek: Got very confused.
<slangasek> infinity: roaksoax escalated to me directly :)
<infinity> slangasek: I assume he wants it on point release media (see #-devel)
<slangasek> cjwatson: yeah, I'm not going to spend any more time on this one today during work hours
 * cjwatson nods
<infinity> slangasek: If so, you have my blessing to expedite the -updates promotion while I'm asleep, I'll be respinning tomorrow for isc-dhcp, probably, and for the PROPOSED blunder.
<slangasek> infinity: ack
<jderose> infinity: seems 100% reproducible - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1604173
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604173 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Clicking "Reboot Now" after 14.04-->16.04 upgrade has no effect" [Undecided,New]
<jderose> small issue in the grand scheme of things, though
<slangasek> that's odd, has someone recently subscribed me to notifications for Xubuntu Desktop images on the ISO tracker?
<slangasek> I certainly do not recall subscribing myself, or receiving notifications for previous milestones
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-19
<tsimonq2> infinity: could you (or someone with the permissions) please approve the libfm SRU ( bug 1562764 ) and once that lands in xenial-updates, do a respin of the Lubuntu 16.04.1 image?
<ubot5> bug 1562764 in libfm (Ubuntu Xenial) "Pcmanfm crash on invalid path" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562764
<davmor2> Hey guys can someone add upgrades to the iso tracker please, making a start on netboot
<sakrecoer> Hi, where can i find the schedule for dot releases? i've found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule however, it doesn't announce for when 16.04.2 release is scheduled..
<apw> sakrecoer, likely an exact date has not yet been determined for 16.04.2, but it will be approximatly 6 moths from now
<sakrecoer> apw: thank you! :) so, a good way to stay informed is to check /XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule regularily?
<apw> sakrecoer, i would expect to see it being put in provisionally quite soon, once the current one is out of the way
<davmor2> Guys I'm having major issues with netboot detecting usb and networking in kvm I'm going to try on hardware but I assume it will be a real issue so just a heads up
<rbasak> sakrecoer: you can subscribe to release schedule wiki page changes if you want.
<flocculant> infinity: do you know the download links on 16.04.1 are wrong? and no upgrade tests for it either
<davmor2> infinity: netboot iso's for xenial are fubar, I get error while running 'modprobe -v usb-storage'  and then get No network interfaces on kvm and hardware
<sakrecoer> thank you rbasak! :)
<davmor2> flocculant: hey dude how's life
<flocculant> just emptied the kitchen of 3 buzzing hornets
<flocculant> everything is just great now :D
<davmor2> cyphermox: one for you to look at too dude :) I'm using mini.iso from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<coreycb> hello, can an archive admin please promote python-aodhclient and python-monascaclient to main? this will help get some of our openstack packages out of dependency waits.
<coreycb> here are the accompanying MIR bugs: bug 1552415 and bug 1590836
<ubot5> bug 1552415 in python-aodhclient (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-aodhclient" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552415
<ubot5> bug 1590836 in python-monascaclient (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-monascaclient" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590836
<coreycb> we also have packages blocked by MIR bug 1552415 if we could get a review of that.  thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1552415 in python-aodhclient (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-aodhclient" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552415
<coreycb> bah, first 2 bugs above should have been 1590836 and bug 1586069
<ubot5> bug 1586069 in python-yaql (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-yaql" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586069
<davmor2> infinity, cyphermox: just tried server cd amd64 on kvm and got the same issue so there is a definite issue with the debian installer
<davmor2> infinity, cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1604441
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604441 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "D-I on 16.04.1 breaks on usb probe and networking setup" [Critical,New]
<infinity> davmor2: ORLY?
<jderose> infinity: so no new RC ISOs yet, sans proposed?
<infinity> jderose: Waiting on verification of a dhclient bug, so I can squeeze that in the respin.
<infinity> jderose: Also looking at davmor2's claim that d-i is FUBAR.
<infinity> jderose: And was sick and in bed all morning. :/
<jderose> infinity: gotcha, thanks. i'm just anxious to get testing :)
<jderose> ah bummer, sorry to hear your sick. bad timing for that
<infinity> jderose: Like I said in my mail, don't let any of that stop you from testing!
<infinity> jderose: You find bugs in the current daily, we fix them for the respin (maybe).  If you wait to test, nothing wil get fixed before release.
<jderose> already tested the crap out of yesterdays, now just need to do the same minus proposed
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> jderose: Kay.  Verdict?
<jderose> infinity: this was the only thing I found - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1604173
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604173 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Clicking "Reboot Now" after 14.04-->16.04 upgrade has no effect" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> jderose: Kay, and that's upgrade-only, so not ISO critical.  But should definitely be looked at.
<jderose> yeah true, can be fixed post ISO. plus, it's just slightly annoying, not a deal breaker by any means
<jderose> infinity: so there are d-i problems that were found? i mean, i'm assuming FOOBAR might not be code for "works perfectly in every way" :P
<infinity> jderose: Yeah, I'm grabbing a mini.iso and server.iso to confirm right now.  Maybe I'm crazy, maybe davmor2 is.
<infinity> Hotel wifi isn't being my bestest friend today, though.
<jderose> infinity: gotcha. for what it's worth, i didn't find any problems with the server ISO (although we only test amd64, don't test i386)
<infinity> He claimed amd64 was bust, so...
<infinity> I'm considering blaming him instead. :P
<jderose> infinity: guess it could be something unique to the mini ISO. that's also something we don't test
<infinity> He claimed mini and server were both broken.
<infinity> davmor2: Can you confirm exact versions you tested, and what qemu cmdline you use to reproduce your woes?
<infinity> davmor2: We seem to have conflicting reports of awesomeness. ;)
<infinity> davmor2: FWIW, a simple "kvm -m 2G -hda disk.img.server -cdrom mini.iso" worked fine here and got me a network.
<davmor2> infinity: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso and http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/xenial/daily/current/
<infinity> davmor2: "current" links don't fill me with confidence of versions being correct. :)
<davmor2> infinity: command I use is kvm -m 2048 -vga qxl -cpu host --soundhw ac97 -cdrom Downloads/xenial-server-amd64.iso -hda kvm-images/ubuntu20hda.qcow2 -pflash kvm-images/bios.fd and replace the xenial-server-amd64 with mini.iso
<davmor2> infinity: also I tested netboot on hardware
<davmor2> same issue
 * infinity tries your CLI.
<davmor2> infinity: you'll need uefi in play
<davmor2> maybe that is the cause
<infinity> Oh, "bios.fd" is actually not a BIOS? :P
<davmor2> I aslo have secureboot enabled on both kvm and hardware
<jderose> davmor2: that could be. BIOS mode installs were fine for me, but i didn't test UEFI server installs
<infinity> Might be easier for me to just reboot and play, then.  I never got around to setting up kvm with SB with Microsoft keys.
<davmor2> infinity: bios.fd is the uefi file I pull from downloading uefi package that I can't remember the name of
<infinity> /usr/share/qemu/OVMF.fd ?
<davmor2> infinity: that's the one
<infinity> Do you have the MS keys in your keyring?
<davmor2> no it's /usr/share/ovmf/OVMF.FD iirc
<jderose> infinity: yeah, i use the files from the ovmf package. but there is some trickiness using xenial or newer as the host, at least in my experience - http://blog.system76.com/post/139138591598/howto-qemu-w-ubuntu-xenial-host-uefi-guest
<infinity> Same file. :)
<davmor2> infinity: I do and I set it against shim
<jderose> davmor2: so you're only hitting an issue with secure boot is enabled?
<davmor2> jderose: let me turn it off and see
<jderose> (i've still never gotten around to playing with secure boot with qemu, probably should at some point)
<infinity> I'll have to bounce and look once this ISO is down.  A dmesg from the failing install would be good.
<infinity> I'm guessing it might be refusing to validate module sigs or something, but I can't quite fathom WHY that would be.
<davmor2> so with uefi only it gets past the issue so it is just secureboot
<davmor2> let me double check it on hardware though
<infinity> davmor2: Definitely want dmesg from the failed systems, then.
<infinity> It's almost certainly our module sig validation patches in play, but they should be happy.
<infinity> Hrm.  Unless the build system accidentally strips the sigs off the modules or something awful.
<infinity> Will poke in 20m. :P
 * infinity kicks the WiFi.
<apw> davmor2, yeah can we get some dmesg output or something in the failing mode ...
<davmor2> sorry was confirming with no secureboot on hw I get screwy gfx but it gets to networking now
<apw> infinity, or whats in the udebs arn't signed
<davmor2> apw, infinity: not the best d-i installer in the universe if I disable secureboot http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/screwy-gfx.jpg
<apw> i assume the netboot uses udebs
<infinity> apw: Indeed.
<jderose> davmor2: i see the problem, the screen is too glossy! :P
<davmor2> apw, infinity: any clues as to how to get dmesg of a system that has no usb or networking?
<apw> infinity, ok picked random udeb ... they seem signed ... ~Module signature appended~
<infinity> Paraphrase the bits that talk about loading the modules?
<infinity> davmor2: How do I enable SB and inject MS's key in OVMF?
<davmor2> infinity: see pm
<xnox> davmor2, one should be able to run qemu kvm with uefi in serial mode, and then esentially $ cat /var/log/syslog should generate all the output in your terminal on the host....
<xnox> pipe to pastebinit or some such
<davmor2> apw, infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20051421/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/20051642/  I'll try and dig out a /var/log/dmesg too but I couldn't find one so that is just the command dmesg and syslog
<davmor2> xnox: mount the hd and wrote it there in the end ;)
<infinity> [    0.000000] Secure boot enabled
<infinity> Jul 19 15:44:31 hw-detect: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'usb_storage': Required key not available
<infinity> Huh.
<apw> infinity, do you have shell, if so you could check what keys are in the keyring
<infinity> apw: I will shortly.  That was from davmor2's paste up there.  I'll get to where he is in a few minutes.
<davmor2> apw: I have shell open now if you tell me what to do I can do it
<rtg> apw, didn't we have trouble with time of day impacting these keys once upon a time ?
<apw> rtg, we had cases where if the first byte was 0 that they didn't work, so randomly, but that one looks long enough
<rtg> apw, I was just thinking of the absolute platform time predated the MS cert, then it might cause issues
<rtg> s/of/if/
<rtg> hmm, RTC time: 15:44:21, date: 07/19/16
 * xnox thought we explicitely fixed secureboot stuff to ignore time
<xnox> are udebs signed, or just debs?
<infinity> Yeah, my VM here has a sane time, that's not the issue.
<rtg> xnox, keyrings are somewhat independent of secureboot
<rtg> xnox, just .ko's
<apw> xnox, i opened up block-modules and one i picked in there had some kind of signature appended
<davmor2> I'll update the bug to say it is just secure boot
<davmor2> apw, infinity: this is the bug I'm using feel free to swap it all about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1604441 as it most likely isn't d-i now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604441 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "D-I on 16.04.1 breaks on usb probe and networking setup on secureboot" [Critical,New]
<infinity> Found the bug.
<infinity> Spinning up test fix.
<davmor2> infinity: yay \o/
<rtg> in d-i ?
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> rtg: We miiiiight be stripping modules.
<infinity> DERP.
<rtg> doh!
<davmor2> To quote Muttley Shuggin' fashin' shuggin' fashin' dick dastardly
<infinity> Lobbing a test build at my PPA.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: hi, did you happen to see the email I sent asking about lubuntu image sizes?  16.04.1 around the corner and everything's still reporting as 'oversized'
<davmor2> infinity: but yay for iso testing
<xnox> davmor2, well, we kept using old kernel with all d-i builds, so this is first d-i build with new kernel...
<infinity> davmor2: http://ppa.launchpad.net/adconrad/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu451.4~ppa1/images/netboot/mini.iso
<infinity> davmor2: Testing locally too.
<davmor2> infinity: downloading
<infinity> davmor2: Seems to get past that hump for me at least.
 * infinity uploads.
<infinity> pitti: ^-- Review, please.  The i386 image size bump is to match yakkety (for my peace of mind, and also because the slightly fatter modules didn't fit anymore :P)
<wxl> infinity: just curious on the eta of that respin for trusty.
<infinity> wxl: trusty?  It's still dailies...
<infinity> wxl: Did you mean xenial?
<wxl> infinity: derp. yes.
<infinity> wxl: Once this d-i change lands, I'll rebuild the world.
<infinity> wxl: So, likely an hour or two?
<infinity> slangasek: Or if you'd like to take my d-i upload?
 * infinity will self-review in 5m.
<wxl> k cool. thx for your hard work infinity :)
<pitti> infinity: done
<xnox> infinity, is 5m as per bdmurray guidelines "long enough time pass i cannot even remember i did this"
<infinity> xnox: Heh.
 * xnox wants whatever infinity is drinking
<infinity> xnox: Nothing, sadly.  Too sick to.
<xnox> =(
<xnox> oh.
<rtg> infinity, 'Strop stripping modules' ?
<infinity> rtg: Oh, close enough.
<infinity> The best bit is that I've put that in three changelogs and pitti reviewed it, and no one noticed.
<infinity> rtg: So, we'll just hone our stripping a bit.
<infinity> With a strop.
<pitti> Strop stipping?
<rtg> razor sharp :)
<xnox> Enterprise class engineering =)
<infinity> The engineering bit was right.
<infinity> It was the technical documentation that wasn't.
<infinity> I'm okay with that.
<infinity> Tempted to upload trusty with the same typo, just for consistency.
<infinity> And lolz.
<jderose> infinity: hehe :P
<infinity> davmor2: I assume you got a successful install out of that?  I'm still mid-install on hotel WiFi, but at least all the module loading bits were good.
<davmor2> infinity: sorry food got called, installing now
<davmor2> install has an ip address and is downloading files \o/
<davmor2> infinity: ^
<davmor2> infinity: I'll continue with this install and confirm no further issues but I'm passed the point of failure previously
<davmor2> infinity: I now have a booting desktop so I would say that is fixed I'll comment on the bug for pitti it'll be a pain in the arse to test the sru way so we'll stick with what we've done :)
<pitti> davmor2: "test the sru way" hm? context?
<davmor2> pitti: it's the debian installer how do you install it from proposed for a cd image?
<infinity> davmor2: I'm testing "the SRU way" right now (as in, downloading the proper mini.iso)
<infinity> But it should be identical to the PPA one I pointed you at.
<pitti> davmor2: hm, I only know that for netboot
<pitti> oh, we build mini.iso too, not just netboot images?
<infinity> We do.  Which is much simpler to test for this case.
<infinity> And yes, the mini.iso in proposed is also correct, as expected.
<infinity> So, I'd call that v-done.
<davmor2> pitti: I've tested infinity's build which works fine and I have a booting desktop
<infinity> pitti: Cool with sru-releasing that now?
<pitti> infinity: sure, it can't possibly break running systems
<infinity> It could, if I try really hard.
<infinity> Maybe with an embedded worm that turns every installer into an attacker.
<infinity> Which, ironically, would require me fixing this bug first, since we couldn't load network drivers. :P
 * infinity waits patiently for pitti's releasy magic.
<davmor2> infinity: so if I grab the proposed server image that should have the fix right?
<davmor2> apparently not :(
<davmor2> infinity: seriously strop stripping modules ;)
<infinity> :P
<jderose> hehe
<infinity> There is no new server image yet, that'll be built once the new d-i is in updates.
<infinity> pitti: Did we miscommunicate?  Am I releasing that, or are you?  (or did you and LP is lagging?)
<infinity> pitti: Right, assuming miscommunication and releasing myself. :)
<rharper> hi, could someone let the curtin bzr399 package into proposed to replace the older 389?
<infinity> rharper: The one with only 1/4 bugs tested and verified?
<slangasek> infinity: he's asking for an overwrite of -proposed, not a release to -updates
<infinity> Oh, trusty.
<infinity> Nevermind.
<infinity> I was looking at 399 already being in xenial.
<rharper> slangasek: thanks for translating what I had in my mind  to the correct phrasing
<infinity> pitti: Can you roll up some trusty langpacks in the next week?
<jderose> infinity: are new respins in progress yet, or are you still waiting other packages?
<infinity> jderose: Almost ready to start.  Another 10m or so before I start pushing buttons.
<infinity> (Waiting on the publisher to finish)
<jderose> infinity: awesome
<xnox> so hot in the uk at the moment
<infinity> jderose: Respinaroo is respinnering.
<infinity> jderose: Do me a favour and poke a bunch of flavour leads to get their poop in a group?  After battling a clod all day and bugs all evening, I'm done. :P
<jderose> infinity: respinerrific!
<infinity> s/clod/cold/
<jderose> infinity: hehe, well i could give it a try i guess, but that feels out of my jurisdiction :P
<infinity> Jurisdictions are fuzzy.
<jderose> true, true
<bdmurray> is there a reason the xorg lts-xenial stack is still in proposed?
<slangasek> infinity: ^^ ?
<infinity> bdmurray: Because I'm waiting for Timo and friends to tell me it's awesome and tested.
<bdmurray> infinity: Is there a timeline for that?
<slangasek> ah, and also this is lts-xenial for trusty, so zero impact on 16.04.1
<infinity> bdmurray: This week or early next, ideally, so dailies can stop using proposed.
<infinity> bdmurray: I'll poke them some tomorrow.
<infinity> slangasek: Right.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: it is oversized (we still aim for CD size) and it's an issue that I don't think we will be able to address in time for 16.04.1
 * tsimonq2 tests to see if the bug fix got in the daily image
<tsimonq2> s/daily/16.04.1/
<tsimonq2> infinity: ping, it's urgent, Lubuntu has no Alternate images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20160718/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20160719/
<tsimonq2> infinity: those sirectories are empty
<tsimonq2> *directories
<tsimonq2> infinity: what's going on here?
<tsimonq2> whoever else is on the release team as well, am I not seeing this correctly?
<wxl> tsimonq2: did you check if other flavors/images are affected?
<tsimonq2> wxl: let me see
<wxl> i do know there was some sort of d-i image that was getting fixed
<wxl> might want to check server specifically
<jderose> infinity: furious round of testing with the latest RC ISOs at System76... no issues found. so shiny, so chrome.
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> wxl, infinity: Ubuntu Server is NOT affected, this is only a Lubuntu Alternate image issue
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you see any problem with any other image at all?
<tsimonq2> checking
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-20
<slangasek> tsimonq2: you're looking for yakkety daily images, not xenial daily images?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: correct
<wxl> wait
<wxl> uh
<wxl> why?
<slangasek> Missing debootstrap-required makedev
<slangasek> CD1 missing some packages needed by debootstrap
<slangasek> make: *** [/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/lubuntu/yakkety/daily/tmp/yakkety-pow
<slangasek> erpc/packages-stamp] Error 1
<slangasek> ERROR WHILE BUILDING OFFICIAL IMAGES !!
<tsimonq2> slangasek: wait, relating to this problem?
<wxl> we're testing xenial for .1
<tsimonq2> yes
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> oghhhhh I'm stupid :(
<slangasek> checking if the errors are similar for the other lubuntu dailies
<wxl> it happens to all of us
<slangasek> they are
<slangasek> anyway, yeah, that dir is for the yakkety dailies, not the 16.04.1 candidates
<wxl> i asked adam earlier if we had a timeline for the TRUSTY respin XD
<slangasek> wxl: we do! "next week"
<tsimonq2> welp, Xenial is good to go
<tsimonq2> slangasek: but a good time to look at Yakkety XD
<wxl> heheh
<tsimonq2> sorry all :P
<wxl> no worries
<wxl> looks like you caught something at least
<wxl> it's just not as urgent :)
<tsimonq2> yep :)
<tsimonq2> sorry for the pings infinity :)
<wxl> just keep on pinging him while you tell him sorry for pinging him
<wxl> sheesh, the nerve of some people :)
<tsimonq2> yep, that's how that works ;)
<tsimonq2> anyways, I'm testing for that libfm fix
<wxl> in yakkety or xenial?
<tsimonq2> Xenial
<wxl> oh well get that thing zsync'd then :)
<tsimonq2> I'm grabbing the Xenial image to test and see if the libfm fix is good to go for 16.04.1
<tsimonq2> wxl: that's what I'm doing ;)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: so regarding the oversizedness, who is going to fit this back down to CD size and when?  This is listed on a daily basis as an error in my email, it's tagged as a warning on the index of every daily image, yet it hasn't gotten attention for the past two releases.  An error message that no one pays attention to isn't useful
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I see - how do I get this error message? XD
<tsimonq2> slangasek: but in all serious, Julien
<tsimonq2> *seriousness
<slangasek> we can sign you up to receive the daily emails ;P
<tsimonq2> slangasek: he's our development head and does the metapackage manipulation
<slangasek> (and it's also in red on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/xenial/daily/current/)
<tsimonq2> wxl: can we sign lubuntu-devel or lubuntu-admins up? :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'll address it at our Lubuntu meeting tomorrow
<slangasek> tsimonq2: cheers
<tsimonq2> slangasek: anyways, where did you find those errors?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: the ones about the image builds?
<slangasek> I found them on nusakan... let me remember where the public mirror is
<tsimonq2> slangasek: are these part of the emails that get sent out?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: build failure mails also get sent out, yes
<tsimonq2> I mean, with the logs?
<slangasek> yes
<tsimonq2> slangasek: could you just forward me today's email? tsimonq2@ubuntu.com
<slangasek> and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/ doesn't have anything newer than utopic, and I think those are only the logs for the old livefs builders... not sure if the cdimage logs are published anywhere
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it's quite possible that the failure emails also only cover livefs builds, now that I look at my mail history
<slangasek> but I can dig a log out and post it for you
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> that would be awesome, thank you
<slangasek> tzimonq: https://people.canonical.com/~vorlon/lubuntu-daily-20160719.log
<slangasek> eh
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ^^
<tsimonq2> thanks slangasek
<tsimonq2> slangasek: is the nusakan code public?
<tjaalton> infinity: who are 'the friends'? :)
<tjaalton> infinity: i've been on vacation and sprinting this week, I can test the image at some point today/tomorrow
<slangasek> tsimonq2: yes, lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I thought that was only the scripts that called it? where are the actual build scripts (in lp:ubuntu-cdimage)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ah, then you mean lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<tsimonq2> that might be it :)
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: hey, you still around?
<xnox> slangasek, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<tsimonq2> OH! thanks xnox :)
<xnox> for some things you would want to see the livebuild info from launchpad, and the start of the log it will have urls to requested livebuilds
<xnox> and follow that to see that part of the build log
<xnox> e.g. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/livecd-base/xenial/?C=M;O=A ->
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/livecd-base/xenial/livecd-base-20160420.log ->
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu-base/+build/69643
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/273991911/buildlog_ubuntu_xenial_s390x_ubuntu-base_BUILDING.txt.gz
<xnox> depending which part of build-process one is after
<slangasek> xnox: oh right, those :)
<xnox> good night.... however it is still too hot to sleep =/
<slangasek> Trevinho: hi, please see bug #1604657
<ubot5> bug 1604657 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Regression] Unity shows blank desktop with software renderer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604657
<tjaalton> infinity: I don't see the trusty daily image using lts-xenial stack
<tjaalton> just did an install
<tjaalton> or, at least it doesn't install it, maybe the installer ran it
<tjaalton> nope
<pitti> infinity: urgh, sorry, misunderstanding -- I thought you just asked for confirmation, not doing it
<pitti> infinity: trusty langpacks> I requested a full export on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+language-packs ; not sure if I still caught today's export (possible), otherwise I'll get one next Wed; if you need them earlier, I can ping wgrant about running it manually
<pitti> infinity: sprint weeks are notoriously bad for paying attention to IRC, sorry
<infinity> pitti: Yeah, I'm sprinting too, I can relate.
<infinity> tjaalton: Err, wat?  trusty dailies should have switched.
<infinity> Sonofa...
<tjaalton> infinity: I downloaded from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/
<infinity> tjaalton: Maybe I only did that in a PPA, and I'm braindead?
<tjaalton> you tell me ;)
<infinity> tjaalton: Yeah, I think I neglected to actually upload.  Derp.  I'll find some time to test my PPA upload a bit, and then push it to the archive.
<tjaalton> ok, cool
<infinity> tjaalton: I'll give you a poke when dailies have flipped.
<tjaalton> thx
<infinity> pitti: Next wed should be fine, if that gives you enough time to validate and promote.
<tjaalton> infinity: actually, proposed is enabled
<tjaalton> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/proposed.list. but I can't see xserver-xorg-lts-xenial
<infinity> tjaalton: Sure, proposed is enabled, but I didn't make the livecd-rootfs change to switch to lts-xenial.  That's sitting in a PPA right now.
<tjaalton> and xorg-lts-xenial is not in new anymore?
<tjaalton> surely I should be able to see the pkg with apt
<infinity> tjaalton: Try an apt-get update?
<tjaalton> ah there it is
<tjaalton> ooh, and upgrae seems to work too
<infinity> tjaalton: You're not supposed to sound surprised by that. ;)
<tjaalton> right, spoke too soon :)
<tjaalton> the image will build fine, but there's still something with the upgrade, it won't pull everything that's needed
<tsimonq2> infinity: could you please upload my fix in bug 1574544 to xenial-proposed?
<ubot5> bug 1574544 in light-locker-settings (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Light-locker-settings crash on startup" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574544
<infinity> tsimonq2: Are you going to retest all lubuntu ISOs if we push that through and respin, or are you wanting it as a post-point-release SRU?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Also, the version in your debdiff is wrong.  Can't use the same version as yakkety.
<tjaalton> infinity: won't pull libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial, i'll look into that
<infinity> tjaalton: I thought the previous one had that issue too.  I think my wiki instructions explicitly put that on that apt-get install line.
<tjaalton> then it'll complain about deps
<tjaalton> probably a scripted typo somewhere
<tjaalton> huh, works on the installed machine
<tjaalton> so maybe it's all fine afterall
<tjaalton> I'll check the wiki
<tjaalton> infinity: for ubuntu at least it seems to be enough  to just do 'apt install xserver-xorg-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial' and it'll pull the kernel and all. --install-recommends is probaly for flavors that don't install recommends by default? (if there are any)
<tsimonq2> infinity: let's land in 16.04.1, I'll test the fix, then could you respin once it's in -updates?
<tsimonq2> that will be the final respin then
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Yo
<infinity> flexiondotorg: 'Sup?
<flexiondotorg> Where are you hiding?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Germany.
<flexiondotorg> :-D
<flexiondotorg> I've tried chasing round.
<jbicha> infinity: good morning, I'm checking on whether the gnome image will still have gnome-maps
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ping
<infinity> jbicha: I need to fix that today.
<jbicha> infinity: I appreciate it :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: quickly - off out the door very shortly
<tsimonq2> flocculant: the fix to light-locker-settings is landing soon, it affects Xubuntu, if the bug report is correct it makes light-locker-settings completely unusable - Lubuntu is doing a respin
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I thought I would let you know just in case you wanted to consider doing the same
<tsimonq2> (for 16.04.1)
<flocculant> what bug is that?
<tsimonq2> bug 1574544
<ubot5> bug 1574544 in light-locker-settings (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Light-locker-settings crash on startup" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574544
<flocculant> mmm not seen that one before
<flocculant> tsimonq2: we don't install that package
<tsimonq2> oh really?
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> alright, problem solved :)
<flocculant> too many things too early - we dob't in yak at least, don't think we do in xenial
<flocculant> and we don't there either - didn't think so
<tsimonq2> infinity: how long does it take for a package to be published in proposed after the upload?
<infinity> tsimonq2: It takes until it's done.
<tsimonq2> oh okay infinity
<infinity> tsimonq2: Should be pushing to mirrors over the next 10-15m.
<tsimonq2> thanks, not being impatient, I was just generally curious how long it takes infinity :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: The time varies.  Build time, then the publisher can be anywhwere from 5m to 30+, depending on what's pending and in how many series'.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Then pushing to public mirrors.
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> infinity: verification-done on bug 1574544
<ubot5> bug 1574544 in light-locker-settings (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Light-locker-settings crash on startup" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574544
<infinity> tsimonq2: Ta.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Obviously no powerpc with me.
<flexiondotorg> One community member reports the PowerPC image boots.
<flexiondotorg> They've not done and install.
<flexiondotorg> That is good enough for me. You're thoughts?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Boots and installs would be ideal.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Well, boot, install, reboot.
<flexiondotorg> I'm not going to get an install test :-(
<infinity> flexiondotorg: That's the minimal smoketest I require before releasing something to end users.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Can be done in qmeu, though it's sloooow on x86.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Have you seen my laptop ;-)
<tjaalton> infinity: when is 14.04.5 supposed to ship?
<infinity> tjaalton: 2 weeks and 2 days.
<tjaalton> alright
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Can you give me 5 mins in a break to teach me the qemu dance?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Yeah.  I might also be able to do it remotely on a PPC machine, though poking a hole and forwarding VNC will take some doing.
<infinity> jbicha: Testing livecd-rootfs fix here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu-gnome/+build/69728
<tsimonq2> infinity: seems it's landed in -proposed! \o/
<infinity> jbicha: If that comes out identical to the current daily, minus gnome-maps, I'll push it to the archive and respoin.
<infinity> respin, too.
<tsimonq2> whoops, -updates
<infinity> tsimonq2: Not entirely, but yes, I'm watching.
<tsimonq2> cool, thanks for watching :)
<tjaalton> infinity: will the previous stacks be upgraded to .5?
<tjaalton> automatically
<infinity> tjaalton: Automatically?  No.  We'll resurrect the bits we used in 12.04.5 to inform people they need to upgrade, and teach update-manager to do so, etc.
<infinity> tjaalton: Thankfully, this is the last LTS with that broken thing, since we roll in Xenial.
<infinity> (yay)
<tjaalton> infinity: ok, because the thing is that fglrx users might see regressions because amd hasn't made a non-beta hybrid driver yet
<infinity> Joy.
<davmor2> infinity: just refreshing all my images I assume the d-i fix is in the latest image right?
<infinity> davmor2: Yup.
<tjaalton> but if it's enough to mention it in relnotes and maybe warn somewhere (update-manager?) then that's fine
<davmor2> infinity: awesome thanks for the fix
<infinity> davmor2: Only respins pending now are lubuntu for light-locker-settings and ubuntu-gnome for the livecd-rootfs fix, everything else is stable (and hopefully final)
<infinity> davmor2: Pretty please bug any flavours who aren't testing.
<infinity> I'd help test for people, but bandwidth at this sprint is awful.
<infinity> Plus, ignoring Mark is a CLM.
<davmor2> infinity: oh your at the snappy sprint didn't know dude :)
<infinity> Yeah.
 * mwhudson was thinking this was late for infinity to be awake even by his standards
<xnox> infinity, is base the new name for the old core?
 * xnox is confused
<davmor2> infinity: good news netboot is working \o/
<infinity> davmor2: I would be shocked if it wasn't.
<infinity> xnox: Yes.  We were forced to rename it do it didn't conflict with the other Core.
<infinity> s/do it/so it/
<davmor2> infinity: indeed but it's nice to know it now there is a real image right :D
<infinity> davmor2: Indeed.  I committed the same to Debian, since they'll hit the same bug in a couple of months.
<xnox> infinity, shouldn't "ports" .iso images have /ubuntu-ports directory?
<xnox> or at least a symlink from /ubuntu-ports -> /ubuntu?
<xnox> cause at the moment, one can network install off that iso mount, but one needs to specify three things on ports: country manual; hostname; directory /ubuntu
<xnox> instead of just two on the special snowflake "i386" and "amd64"
 * xnox marks offline installation as pass
<infinity> xnox: Probably.  File a bug.  Won't fix it for .1
<infinity> xnox: It's never been an issue for people installing with the ISO, so I guess we've never noticed.
<xnox> bug #1604765
<ubot5> bug 1604765 in Ubuntu CD Images "ports.iso should have /ubuntu-ports -> /ubuntu symlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604765
<xnox> also console-setup has a minor regression on s390x -> unit fails and causes install to be "degraded"
<xnox> bug #1604737
<ubot5> bug 1604737 in console-setup (Ubuntu Xenial) "s390x installations are degraded due to failed setvtrgb.service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604737
<tsimonq2> infinity: what's the status of the rebuild?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Kicking off lubuntu* nowish.  Had a lunch break. :P
<xnox> i should do lunch too i guess, this encrypted install will take forever
<tsimonq2> ok infinity :)
 * tsimonq2 sleeps
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I'm doing the qemu powerpc dance.
<flexiondotorg> Slowly. Very, v-e-r-y, s-l-o-w-l-y....
<Odd_Bloke> flexiondotorg: You're slow-dancing with powerpc?
<Odd_Bloke> infinity will be jealous.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: 64-bit, I hope
<infinity> flexiondotorg: The 32-bit emu is even slower and buggier.
<flexiondotorg> Not what I wanted to hear infinity ;-)
<infinity> flexiondotorg: I'm in an empty slot right now, if you wanted me to come hand-hold.
<flexiondotorg> Testing Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 candidate for PowerPC emulating G4 CPU.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thanks for the offer. Making good, but slow progress.
<infinity> Yeah, emulating a pSeries machine would be less vile.
<infinity> qemu-system-ppc64 -M pseries
<flexiondotorg> In actual fact, not that much slow than my real iBook G4.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thanks. Added to my notes.
<flexiondotorg> Is that a valid emulation to sign off on the image?
<infinity> Sure.
<flexiondotorg> OK
<infinity> If you have a pseries machine with a video card and it installs MATE, I'd call it good.
<infinity> And less likely to explode than old machines from last decade. :P
<infinity> Uh oh.  I'm down to three more pseudoephedrine.  This cold needs to die in the next 16 hours.
<apw> infinity, that sounds fatal ... need to ask a local what they are called
<infinity> apw: Yeah, I might get someone to go buy drugs for me.
<xnox> infinity, i think you are after sudafed
<infinity> xnox: That'd be the most common brand, yes.
<xnox> infinity, but take your existing stuff with you, and say "yo i am sick candadian give me more pills"
<xnox> as i think it's prescription only in germany, as it's controlled recreational substitute.....
<infinity> That would be lame.
<cjwatson> Is it one of those countries where it's easier to buy meth and synthesise pseudoephedrine from it?
<xnox> cjwatson, =))) yes
<infinity> I didn't know you could go that direction.
<infinity> In North America, we buy pseudo to make meth. :P
<cjwatson> infinity: http://heterodoxy.cc/meowdocs/pseudo/pseudosynth.pdf
<infinity> cjwatson: Why do you have that link handy? :)
<xnox> that's what i was pondering too.
<cjwatson> I didn't, I just have search-fu :)
<xnox> the look up speed is fast with this one
<infinity> Uh huh.
<infinity> Right.  Well, I'll go find myself a meth dealer and a kids' chemistry set.
<cjwatson> (I have nowhere near enough chemistry to be able to tell whether the actual synthesis is feasible or chain-jerking ...)
<infinity> cjwatson: Only one way to find out!
<infinity> cjwatson: Next up, making coca leaves from cocaine.
<infinity> Cause that's good chewin'.
<infinity> jbicha: What timezone are you in?
<infinity> Oh, EST5EDT.
<apw> infinity, ^ this is something which got pushed out by the incoming shim/dkms stuff for secure boot, it is applied to wily/xenial already; but ... is trusty-proposed still open
<infinity> apw: Yeah.
<infinity> apw: For userspace stuff, trusty's still got time.
<sil2100> Hello release team! We just recently pushed out a new address-book-app version to our 3 series (yakkety, xenial-overlay and vivid-overlay)
<sil2100> We're working currently on the whole touch xenial-arm64 enablement initiative
<sil2100> The new address-book-app basically enables building the arm64 binaries - the thing is, since we had to triple-land address-book-app, now the package will be stuck in -proposed for a longer while due to unity8 not available for arm64
<sil2100> Which is a dependency of address-book-app
<sil2100> So britney is sad
<sil2100> We can't make unity8 buildable because we need oxide-qt 1.17 for that, which is planned to be released in ~a month
<sil2100> It is buildable in our xenial-overlay because we (*cough*) hacked in a arm64-only oxide-qt-arm64 1.17 based package there to make things moving, as we can't wait a month for getting our first testable images
<infinity> sil2100: So, don't upload packages that depend on packages that don't exist?
<sil2100> infinity: I would love to, but address-book-app is a triple-landed CI Train package, it's either all or nothing
<sil2100> infinity: if we only pushed that to xenial, with every new address-book-app our changes would be reverted
<sil2100> My question now is, how can we proceed? Should we drop the address-book-app part, leave it only for xenial-overlay and rebuild everytime someone triple-lands it?
<infinity> sil2100: Or make unity8 build in yakkety?  Where is this mysterious "oxide-qt-arm64 1.17" from, and why can't we just upload oxide-qt 1.17 for all arches instead?
<infinity> (If it's a pre-release, fine, upload 1.17~pre1)
<sil2100> infinity: it's some oxide release cycle that they follow, we currently have 1.15, in the nearest time there will be a 1.16 released
<sil2100> So we can't just skip to 1.17
<sil2100> The oxide-qt-arm64 is an overlay-only package we pushed to the PPA that provides oxide-qt binaries only for arm64 that's based on 1.17
<infinity> sil2100: Well, what you're asking me to do is let you have uninstallable packages, which is exactly the opposite direction of where we should be heading to.
<sil2100> It's a hack we did to speed things up for our testing
<sil2100> Well, yeah, but arm64 will be installable once we have all the bits in place, right now we didn't even have any arm64 binaries for address-book-app
<sil2100> Currently we simply cannot (or I can't think of an easy way)
<infinity> sil2100: If oxide-qt 1.17 is to be final in ~1mo, I don't see why a pre-release can't land now.
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: ping
<sil2100> infinity: chrisccoulson would have to give us some input here, since if we land a pre-release now, they won't be able to land their 1.16 which they have planned right now and in the works
<infinity> sil2100: If the goal is 1.17 for yakkety, we should just work on that.
<infinity> sil2100: If the goal isn't 1.17 for yakkety, then your bits will remain uninsallable, and you shouldn't upload them.
<infinity> sil2100: I don't see a whole bunch of grey area here.
<sil2100> Yes, it is the goal
<sil2100> But a goal that will be achieved in a month or so
<sil2100> With a few other sub-goals mid-way
<sil2100> ;)
<infinity> But it clearly sort of exists already, or that oxide-qt 1.17 package you have in your PPA would be vapourware. :P
<sil2100> I guess there are some branches out there yes, but 1.17 we have was tailored just for us, with love etc.
<sil2100> I need chrisccoulson to back me up on this one
<sil2100> Or dbarth
<xnox> sil2100, why can you not upload oxide-qt 1.17 for arm64 only into yakkety, they way it is done in the ppa?
<xnox> or why triple-landing packaging cannot do special things in xenial-overlay only
<xnox> (i.e. have arm64 only in xenial and not other series...)
<sil2100> xnox: well, would the archive admins be happy about a oxide-qt package only for arm64?
<sil2100> If yes, we can do that no problem
<infinity> sil2100: For release?  Absolutely not.  For now, maaaaybe?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> hm hm hm
<chrisccoulson> you can upload whatever version of oxide you like to yakkety. I don't care ;)
<sil2100> Ok, let's leave the address-book-app in -proposed for a bit, I'll try to somehow re-check our options
<chrisccoulson> the -arm64 hack was because we didn't want to ship a bleeding edge build in an OTA just in order to enable arm64
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Right, then I'd rather see that pre-release 1.17 be all arches, not some arm64 hack.
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Assuming >= 1.17 will be the final shipping version.
<sil2100> Oooh
<sil2100> That would be nice
<infinity> (in yakkety, I mean, not the overlay)
<sil2100> Of course
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: do you have any pre-release binaries of oxide-qt 1.17 for yakkety anywhere?
<infinity> sil2100: I'm assuming you can take the oxide-qt-arm64 package, rename it, and Bob's your uncle.
<infinity> (And enable it on all arches, if it's arm64-specific right now)
 * sil2100 shrugs
<xnox> infinity, so apart from console-setup degraded bug all looks good. needs ConditionArchitecture=!s390x on the setvtrgb.service
<xnox> however, i'm slightly confused why it fails on s390x even in KVM
<sil2100> Last time I was re-packaging the source package of oxide-qt it was thrashing my whole laptop for 2 hours
<infinity> xnox: Ugh.
<infinity> xnox: Is that critically broken?
<sil2100> That's why I always tend to ask if we have some version ready somewhere already ;)
<infinity> xnox: I don't really want to respin the world. :P
<xnox> infinity, nothing is broken, apart from $ systemctl is-system-running claims "degraded" which imho is cosmetic
<xnox> so i don't want to respin because of that
<infinity> xnox: Ahh, so that can be fixed in a 0-day SRU on Friday or whatever.
<xnox> i'll SRU it post .1
<infinity> Though, I'm always annoyed by systemd telling me I'm degraded.
<xnox> yeah, but if you do happen to respin, squeezing this in might be fun.
<xnox> lolz
<infinity> xnox: Well, if you're sure disabling it on s390x is the right answer, upload.
<xnox> cd /tm
<xnox> argh.
<infinity> xnox: But if it's more fundamentally "doesn't work on non-vga consoles" or something, we might have a more generic bug to fix.
<xnox> focus follow eyesight stopped working again
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, I don't have any builds for yakkety. And the version in the overlay PPA is quite out of date now
<xnox> infinity, it's all really weird, on kvm i get pretty nice full vt capable console on serial, yet i don't get pretty colors at all.
<xnox> e.g. dpkg-reconfigure debconf -> is just black & white rather than aubergine like it is on x86_64 kvm
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: but we can use the 1.17 from the overlay for an upload to yakkety, right? Or would you prefer not?
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, I'd prefer not. it contains known regressions on other architectures (eg, bug 1599236)
<ubot5> bug 1599236 in Oxide "Tooltips in Flash content have stopped working" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599236
<xnox> "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<infinity> xnox: Is the console actually a vc, or a different type of tty?
<infinity> xnox: The right fix might just be to ignore failure.
<xnox> how to correctly query the actual console?
<xnox> w says i am on ttysclp0
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: hmm, so which version of 1.17 should we use for the pre-release for yakkety?
<infinity> Yeah, that's not a vc.
<infinity> I wonder if this thing works on serial at all.
<infinity> Probably not, given the name.
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, the latest revision https://git.launchpad.net/oxide/commit/?id=57e72d85310e5a3b45c56a5ae9f5c98540b8d878
<infinity> xnox: I'd suspect the right behaviour is just to ignore failure, rather than try to guess which consoles may or may not work.
<infinity> xnox: Or, perhaps, for /sbin/setvtrgb to learn to behave better when asked to mangle a console it can't.
<chrisccoulson> Although you'll probably need me to create a tarball
<infinity> xnox: Maybe the latter, since it's poor form to have || true in init jobs.
<xnox> it does have an array of things it tries
<xnox>  /proc/self/fd/0, /dev/tty, /dev/tty0, /dev/vc/0, /dev/systty, /dev/console
 * xnox ponders if adding ttyslcp0 to that will make things "work"
<sil2100> Ok, so I think I'll just look into making address-book-app temporarily using the bileto hooks
<infinity> xnox: Really doubt it.
<infinity> xnox: Given that /proc/self/fd/0 is already going to be ttyslcp0 in your case, and it failed to love it.
<xnox> yeap.
<infinity> xnox: Pretty sure it's doing things the linux vc driver itself can handle, and serial consoles can't.
<infinity> xnox: So, yeah.  Might want to test the type of console before it acts, or something.
<xnox> trying to find on fedora if and where they call setvtrgb
<infinity> xnox: Is stvtrgb using GIO_CMAP/PIO_CMAP?
<xnox> infinity, https://sources.debian.net/src/kbd/2.0.3-2/src/getfd.c/
<xnox> iterates conspaths, and open_a_console must succeed, wtih is_a_consoole
<xnox> 	return (isatty (fd)
<xnox> 		&& ioctl(fd, KDGKBTYPE, &arg) == 0
<xnox> 		&& ((arg == KB_101) || (arg == KB_84)));
<xnox> no idea what GIO_CMAP and PIO_CMAP are
<infinity> xnox: I meant to do the color setting.
<infinity> xnox: But yes, that confirms my suspicion that they probably are, as they're testing explicitly if a Linux VC IOCTL works.
<infinity> xnox: So, the only error, IMO, is that they exit non-zero if none of the scanned victims are Linux VCs.
<infinity> xnox: Which would fail on any completely headless system.
<infinity> ie: I could reproduce this on PPC just as easily.
<infinity> I would suggest that if all is_a_console() attempts fail, you'd want to exit 0, and then later, if setting colours on something we thought should work fails, exit non-zero.
<xnox> right
<infinity> Ahh, and getfd exits 1 when is_a_console asplodes, so setvtrgb:main() just needs to test for that and either exit 0 or attempt to apply colors.
<infinity> Just missing that one branch there, IMO.  It never tests the return of getfd(), it just assumes it got a useful result.
<xnox> updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbd/+bug/1604737
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604737 in kbd (Ubuntu Xenial) "headless installations are degraded due to failed setvtrgb.service" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> with above irc chatter
<infinity> xnox: Arguably, the error string from getfd() should be less opaque too, and maybe something more pleasant like "Console isn't a Linux Virtual Console", but meh.
<xnox> oh
<xnox> getfd does "exit(1)" total failure
<infinity> "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" is about as useful as a kick in the head.  And also a lie.
<infinity> Oh, it exits, not returns?
<infinity> Derp.
<xnox> ...
<infinity> So, yeah, that needs to be a return, not exit.
<infinity> Then main() needs to look for it and act.
<xnox> it's not lieing when it says "total failure" either
<infinity> My brain read the exit as return, assuming they wouldn't be so silly, I guess.
<infinity> I guess, alternately, it could just exit 0 there.
<infinity> Which results in the same behaviour I was suggesting above.
<infinity> Just doesn't seem like "Your console isn't a Linux VC" should fail non-zero to me.
 * infinity shrugs.
<xnox> infinity, set normal exit to 1 in the systemd unit?
<xnox> =)
<davmor2> infinity: should 16.04.1 have the upgrade from 14.04.4 enabled or is that coming in 14.04.5
<xnox> davmor2, after we release 16.04.1 that would make sense to enable..... usually bdmurray does it.
<xnox> davmor2, we haven't released 16.04.1 yet
<davmor2> xnox: yes I know but I'm just checking for timings
<flocculant> cos I was being lazy ...
<infinity> davmor2: It'll be early next week, probably.
<infinity> Daviey: Yo, is anyone testing mythbuntu?
<infinity> davmor2: How's desktop looking?  I don't see any test results on the tracker.
<davmor2> infinity: there are some refresh
<infinity> davmor2: s/any/many/ ;)
<davmor2> infinity: no issues so far
<davmor2> infinity: that's cause netboot takes so long but that was good for desktop and server
<xnox> infinity, i thought i used to have permissions to mark ubuntu server s390x as ready
<davmor2> infinity: I should have amd64 finished today and start looking at i386
<infinity> xnox: Doesn't matter, I always mark the Canonical products myself based on the testing state.
<xnox> looks like i don't, it's all good across all platforms, variety of disks, etc. with offline/preseed/eltorito/.ins loading
<xnox> infinity, the degraded setvtrgb thing is the only "borked" thing
<infinity> xnox: Kay.
<xnox> i think i might just upload exit(0) to yakkety =)
<xnox> however exit 1 is kind of right, it's just that systemd job shouldn't fail and make the boot look degraded
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I'm on the fence about what's "right" there.
<infinity> xnox: Maybe a --no-fail-if-not-vc switch, specifically for use in init jobs.
<infinity> xnox: Cause init jobs shouldn't hack around failures with || true, but maybe the tool itself is doing the right thing when run manually.  I dunno.
<xnox> infinity, maybe setvtrgb.service should not be wantedby sisinit.target
<xnox> but instead be wantedby getty@.service
<xnox> that way when we have "vt" it gets pulled in
<xnox> when we don't, it will not be pulled into boot at all.
<infinity> xnox: Isn't getty run on all ttys, not just VCs?
<xnox> on s390x i only have serial-getty@* and no getty@.service
<infinity> xnox: I mean, if it's not, you wouldn't get a prompt on serial. :P
<infinity> Oh.  They're different?  Weird.
<infinity> Thanks, systemd.
<xnox> there is getty.target which consists of getty@ (graphical vgas) and serial-getty@ (for serial thingies)
<xnox> getty.target is "catch 'em all"
<xnox> let me try that
<xnox> infinity, systemd is silly. wantedby getty@.service does not work, because there is always getty@tty1|7.service units generated by the generator.... with conditionpathexists=/dev/tty0 which means
<xnox> pretend we will start these, but then we won't.
<xnox> meaning my setrgbvga still gets pulled in
<slangasek> ubuntu-server/xenial/powerpc still oversized; infinity were you going to drop the 32-bit kernel from there?
<xnox> so i am pondering conditionpathexists=/dev/tty0 to the setvtvga.service
<infinity> xnox: FWIW, I'm degraded on a headless PPC install too, unsurprisingly.
<infinity> xnox: That might be reasonable.
<infinity> xnox: Err, but I have a /dev/tty0 here.
<xnox> infinity, and what is $ systemct list-units --all getty*
<infinity> slangasek: I'm not sure how I feel about dropping it in a stable series, but time's sort of running out there too.
<xnox> infinity, and what is $ systemctl list-units --all getty*
<infinity> getty-static.service loaded inactive dead    getty on tty2-tty6 if dbus and logi
<infinity> getty@tty1.service   loaded active   running Getty on tty1
<infinity> ● keyboard-setup.service                                                    loaded failed failed    Set console keymap
<infinity> getty.target         loaded active   active  Login Prompts
<infinity> Oh, so I have a different failure here.
<infinity> Hah.
<infinity> Thanks, systemd.
<xnox> yes
<xnox> so colors did load correctly for you =)
<xnox> so all is good
<infinity> xnox: Though, it's the same code dying. :P
<infinity> Jul 20 11:10:17 ubuntu loadkeys[2092]: Couldn't get a file descriptor referring
<infinity> SPECIAL.
<bdmurray> slangasek: Could you fully phase php7.0 in xenial for nacc?
<infinity> xnox: Do you not get loadkeys dying?
<infinity> xnox: There might be some weird race where one or the other dies. :)
<infinity> xnox: Based on the error message, it looks like it's the same getfd() failure.
<xnox> hm?
<slangasek> bdmurray: as opposed to overriding the phasing and letting it pick back up automatically?
<xnox> i'm complaining about setvtvga.service unit failing
<infinity> xnox: Yes, I know.
<xnox> which unit you want me to check now? keyboard-setup?
<infinity> xnox: But keyboard-setup.service appears to invoke the same codepath.
<bdmurray> slangasek: oh, yeah that.  I'll find some more coffee.
<xnox> it's not enabled on my machine....
<slangasek> bdmurray: ok, ^C'ing the change-override :)
<infinity> xnox: Huh.  Kay.
<xnox> and on s390x it loads fine
<xnox> We are not on the console, the console is left unconfigured.
<xnox> ...done
<xnox> with exit 0
<xnox> also probably should not run
<infinity> Oh, FFS.
<infinity> I switch from ppc64el to powerpc (EXACT SAME VM), and systemd-modules-load.service fails, while keyboard works.
<infinity> I love deterministic boot systems.
<xnox> infinity, note the $ /etc/systemd/system/getty.target.wants/getty@tty1.service -> so we always try to start tty1, even on headless systems....
<infinity> xnox: Yeah.  I'm done talking about this today.  It's making me angry. ;)
<infinity> xnox: Let's revisit after the point release is out and see if we can make a variety of hardware all boot green.
<infinity> And if not, replace systemd with upstart over the weekend.
 * rbasak can see the headlines now
<infinity> Daviey: If I'm asking the wrong person about Myth testing, can you pass along the message ASAP? :P
<infinity> tgm4883: Oh, it's you I'm meant to be bugging.
<xnox> infinity, it's getting too hot in britain again.
<xnox> i already have all windows open, turned the hot water boiler off
<infinity> xnox: Pretty annoyingly hot in Heidelberg too.
<rbasak> xnox: nah, this is nice. Much preferable to the usual.
<xnox> and now i'm off to get an ice cream
<xnox> hmmm sorbet
<infinity> Sorbet isn't ice cream.
<infinity> It's a travesty.
<tgm4883> infinity: I'm downloading the ISO now
<infinity> tgm4883: Yay.
<infinity> tgm4883: I assume that's ISOs, plural. ;)
<infinity> tgm4883: Based on everyone else's testing so far, I don't expect you to find much to complain about, but at the very least, I need confirmation of boot/install/reboot smoketesting before I'll let you release it. :P
<tgm4883> yep, it's a slow download currently :/
 * xnox BRAINFREEZE
<Daviey> infinity: hey.. superm1 is the project lead.. i'm only loosely involved still
<Daviey> infinity: i'll talk with him
<infinity> Daviey: tgm4883 is on the case.
<Daviey> infinity: hah, i just pinged him aswell
<tgm4883> Daviey: I'm the best one to talk to, unless he's changed his mind superm1 is stepping down
<Daviey> tgm4883: sad4us
<tgm4883> Daviey: true, but hopefully snap packages will work for us and we can drop the ISO
 * tgm4883 's goal
<infinity> tgm4883: Well, if packages of any sort on top of a base OS "worked for you", you could just give your users a metapackage to install on top of, say, Xubuntu.
<infinity> tgm4883: Not sure how snaps change that equation really.
<tgm4883> infinity: one way or another, the 16.04.X releases are our last ISOs
<infinity> tgm4883: You were LTS-only, right?
<infinity> tgm4883: So, yeah, you have 21 months to figure out the next step.
<infinity> tgm4883: But if/when you're positive you don't intend to release anything post-16.04.x, lemme know, and we can turn off your dailies and free up some disk space and machine time.
<infinity> (your >= yakkety dailies, that is)
<tgm4883> infinity: yep, LTS only
<tgm4883> infinity: I'm like 99.9% positive. We already have a tool (MCC) that can install what's necessary
<tgm4883> infinity: and if our snappy packaging works out, my official stance is "install core, add snap package"
<infinity> tgm4883: Speaking of yakkety, you're aware that mythtv is uninstallable in yakkety, right?  (not to detract from your xenial testing)
<tgm4883> infinity: no idea. I've not seen any bug reports on that
<infinity> tgm4883: It depends on a package that's been removed due to bugginess and lack of porting.
 * infinity refreshes his memory.
<tgm4883> I'll take a look
<jbicha> infinity: the ubuntu-gnome iso build you linked me to adds notification-daemon and libreoffice-style-elementary :(
<tgm4883> Can someone refresh my memory on the QA page for marking ISOs as good?
<infinity> jbicha: Yeah, I'm still playing.
<infinity> tgm4883: The package you depend on is transcode ... https://packages.qa.debian.org/t/transcode/news/20160331T095610Z.html
<infinity> tgm4883: And http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/363/builds for your other question.
<infinity> jbicha: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu-gnome/+build/69761 might go better.  We'll see.
<infinity> jbicha: If this build is good, I can turn around a livecd-rootfs SRU and image rebuild in a couple of hours.  Is that still good enough for you to finish testing, or should we give up the fight?
<tgm4883> infinity: done, ISOslooks good
<infinity> tgm4883: Shiny, thanks.
<infinity> tgm4883: Feel free to help any flavours (other than Canonical ones) that appear to be slacking, if you're feeling helpful.
<jbicha> infinity: I think we'll still be able to test in time, let me email our main tester
<infinity> jbicha: Well, you have very few results right now on the current images, so either people aren't testing, or they're saving up their results to surprise us. ;)
<pitti> infinity: apparently I caught it early enough, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+language-packs has a new trusty export; so I'll build those in the next days; 14.04.x coming up?
 * infinity isn't a huge fan of surprises.
<sil2100> infinity: as for the address-book-app yakkety blockage - I have a branch ready that will disable the arm64 package builds for anything non-xenial for now
<infinity> pitti: Shiny.  14.04.x is in 2wk, so that sounds fresh enough to me.
<infinity> 14.04.5, even.
<sil2100> infinity: (until we get oxide-qt, webbrowser and then unity8 building properly for arm64)
<infinity> sil2100: *nod*
<infinity> sil2100: If I find some "spare time" this cycle, I really want to drive the uninstall count to zero on all arches, hence my getting annoyed with people asking to drive it up.
<infinity> (Plus, britney has a "feature" where it'll trade uninstallables to create a better overall situation, so every time you add one, you create the possibilty of breaking something else)
<infinity> jbicha: Bingo.  That build looks good.
<sil2100> infinity: no worries, I noticed the problem when britney in the silo was not happy with it and I was like "oh crap", but published anyway since I'm really desperate to get our xenial arm64 touch builds working
<infinity> jbicha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20196029/
<sil2100> Like, really desperate
<sil2100> Desperate enough to fix the aftermath later, like, now for instance ;)
<infinity> jbicha: So, give me a +1, and I'll SRU that and get the ball rolling.
<jbicha> infinity: great, yes I'd prefer a re-spin with that change
<infinity> pitti: Quick review on livecd-rootfs, please.
<infinity> pitti: Ideally without reading it, because ew.
<infinity> pitti: So, y'know, "review".
<pitti> ERROR: queue does not have a debdiff
<infinity> pitti: This is already tested in a PPA to DTR.
<pitti> :)
<infinity> T
<pitti> infinity: meh, still no diff -- so LOOK BEHIND -- A three headed monkey!
<infinity> pitti: YAY MONKEY.
<pitti> huh, who did that..
<infinity> pitti: I need to do some sprint thing.  If that builds and publishes and you're still around, can you sru-release it for me too?
<infinity> pitti: Then I can build jbicha new ISOs when I'm back.
<infinity> pitti: Or, if you'll be out, hand the babysitting off to Mr Manager.
 * infinity points at slangasek.
<pitti> infinity: we are still listening to the town hall, probably still here for 30 mins or so
<pitti> infinity: i. e. should be able to copy
<infinity> pitti: Ta.
<infinity> jbicha: You should have images in probably about 2h.
<infinity> jbicha: Roughly.
<pitti> set up a build trigger?
<infinity> I suppose I could wait-for-package it.
<infinity> But that puts undue stress on ftpmaster with the rsync-in-a-loop.
<infinity> I'll just come back to my laptop and look in. :P
<pitti> already built, so will copy in ~ 20 mins or so when it published
<pitti> infinity: done
<davmor2> infinity: all the mandatory, all the secondary and 3 of the run once are covered on amd 64 moving onto i386 now
<davmor2> no massive issues hit which is good news :)
<bzoltan> pitti: sorry to bug you,  have heard that you were pinged about the ppc64el failures of the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-019/xenial/ppc64el/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20160718_054019@/log.gz Could you figure out something?
<pitti> bzoltan: no, not yet; on a sprint this week, sorry
<davmor2> pitti: give jibel a hug I think he needs it :)
<pitti> davmor2: I would love to, but he's not here in Delft :)
<davmor2> oh not the snappy sprint then
<pitti> no, desktop startup upstart->systemd sprint
<pitti> nacc: is bug 1604630 something that needs to be squeezed into 16.04.1? ('cause that sounds pretty much "too late" now)
<ubot5> bug 1604630 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Xenial) "[FFe] 16.04 SAMBA missing winbind packages during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604630
<nacc> pitti: i'm not sure ... it's an annoyance, with a clear workaround
<nacc> pitti: it's also unclear to me if it's been broken for some time or not :/
<pitti> nacc: I updated the xenial seed and wanted to update the metapackage, but it's in universe; promoting...
<pitti> fortunately we have a version in xenial-updates which we can promote :)
<bzoltan> pitti:  no worries, do you know anybody who I could turn to?
<nacc> pitti: ah yes, sorry, i didn't see that until just now
<pitti> bzoltan: I seriously doubt anyone cares about this package on ppc64el, I'd suggest to just ignore the test for now?
<bzoltan> pitti: I am in. Who can override or change the tests?
<pitti> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/yakkety/ppc64el/
<pitti> it started failing between July 11 and 18, no idea why
<pitti> bzoltan: I don't want to force-badtest it, just land the thing; not sure how CI train's overrides work, does the train enforce no regressions?
<bzoltan> pitti:  yes, it does.
<pitti> bzoltan: I added a hint; let me know if it works (not sure which hints the CI train uses)
<pitti> i. e. on next britney run for the silo
<bzoltan> pitti:  thanks
<camako> The (unrelated) failure we saw during britney run (and was overridden) is preventing my silo from migrating out of proposed (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#mir)
<camako> Can someone help move it along?
<camako> robru, ^^ is there a specific person I should ask this to?
<robru> camako: whoever is around. Maybe pitti is still here
<camako> Oh I see in the scrollback pitti was talking about it ^^
<robru> camako: if pitti doesn't respond then slangasek is more timezone appropriate
<robru> Brb
<camako> thanks robru...
<robru> camako: you're welcome
<camako> I see this is plaguing a bunch of us, so I guess I'll sit tight
<slangasek> robru: so bileto's p-m runs use the main release team hints branch?
<slangasek> if so, the hint's been added and should clear on the next p-m run
<slangasek> oh, we're talking about yakkety itself here
<slangasek> yeah, that will clear on the next run
<infinity> slangasek: When jbicha comes back, let him know his images are building. :P
 * infinity goes back to drinking all the wine.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Lubuntu images are done right?
 * tsimonq2 just woke up
<infinity> tsimonq2: Built ages ago, not very well tested yet, though.  Please get people on that.
<tsimonq2> working on it :)
<robru> slangasek: I think so
<robru> slangasek: bileto pulls hints from lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu
<tsimonq2> infinity: wait a minute... not tested?!?!?!? http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1469039594.png
<tsimonq2> infinity: I mean, it's not FULLY tested, but we're working on it :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Last I looked, it wasn't like that.  My apologies. :)
<tsimonq2> it's fine :)
<davmor2> infinity: i386 first run things are looking okay will finish it up tomorrow
<infinity> wxl: Is no one doing Lubuntu PPC testing for 16.04.1?
<infinity> wxl: If not, we can just not release those.
<wxl> infinity: i try, i try. and yes, i agree.
<infinity> jbicha: Your new images are building.  Should be done shortly.
<infinity> arges: Erk.  I guess you missed the memo that we're in an RC freeze for xenial, and promoting things to updates is bad. :P
<arges> infinity: oh shit
<arges> infinity: sorry
<jderose> infinity: just catching up on the conversation above, but are you expecting to respin desktop images due to the samba-server/winbind issue?
<infinity> jderose: The what?
 * infinity scrolls back.
<infinity> jderose: Nope, not respinning for that.
<jderose> infinity: cool, thanks!
<infinity> People installing that task from the server ISO will be SOL, but oh well. :/
<infinity> nacc: Should libnss-winbind be included in samba-server as well?
<infinity> nacc: Adding libpam-winbind only solves half that bug.
<infinity> pitti: ^
<nacc> infinity: that's an open question, I tried to clarify that in my SRU bug. the user in question is going to test if libnss-winbind is needed or not, but it's goign to take some time
<nacc> infinity: and libnss-winbind has always been in universe, so it'd need a MIR etc.
<infinity> nacc: Well, it's needed for one of his usecases (getent passwd foo)
<nacc> infinity: ah good point
<infinity> nacc: Doesn't need an MIR, it's from the samba source.
<infinity> jbicha: ^-- Go sic an army of testers on that.
<infinity> arges: I'm going to delete that fuse from updates on the off chance I have to do an emergency respin.
<infinity> arges: So don't delete the proposed one. :)
<nacc> infinity: ah! ... so in this case, I genuinely don't know if libnss-winbind is "needed" for "samba file server" or not. Is it better to be proactive (given one user's report that it did help them)
<arges> infinity: ack
<infinity> nacc: Yeah, it's more needed for samba clients, probably.  But that's arguably true of libpam-samba too, which we've always included (under the other name).
<infinity> nacc: So... Meh.
<infinity> I guess libpam-smbpass also allowed you to change passwords, but do does smbpasswd.
<infinity> s/do does/so does/
<jbicha> infinity: thanks!
<infinity> jbicha: If you get get me quick smoketests ASAP, so I know if we need to respin again, then you can get people on deeper testing.
<nacc> infinity: ok, i can send new MRs for yakkety & xenial
<infinity> nacc: Also worth noting that we don't have a "samba domain client" task, so "samba server" perhaps covers both halves of "pretend I'm WinNT".
<infinity> Though poorly named, if it's that.
<nacc> infinity: yeah, i'm realizing that myself as I try to figure this out :)
<nacc> infinity: fwiw, updated MRs pushed out (MR: #300661 and MR: #300660)
<nacc> pitti: --^
<nacc> infinity: thanks for the poke on that
<bdmurray> infinity, tjaalton:The reason I'd asked about the xorg lts-xenial packages for trusty is that I'm working on adding HWE support to Trusty and having an xenial kernel w/o x packages didn't go to well for me.
<tjaalton> infinity: are you the only one processing NEW?
<tjaalton> bdmurray: support for what?
<jbicha> infinity: boot/basic install/reboot for UG i386 and amd64 on VBox works
<tjaalton> (just curious)
<slangasek> tjaalton: the 'hwe-support-status' tool, actually - for tracking info about HWE support
<bdmurray> tjaalton: installing a HWE stack that is supported for a longer period of time e.g. installing the xenial stack instead of vivid.
<slangasek> (and facilitating upgrades)
<tjaalton> ah, ok
<tjaalton> well, proposed has then and my testing shows they upgrade fine, now the image needs to be tested when it's available
<bdmurray> tjaalton: when I mentioned it yesterday infinity didn't seem to know that they upgrade fine
<tjaalton> bdmurray: he also didn'tknow the daily image didn't have them :)
<infinity> Yeah.  Derp.
<infinity> I'll fix that ASAP when 16.04.1's out.
<infinity> Or tomorrow, while I'm waiting on mirrors, if the sprint isn't all-consuming.
<tjaalton> it involves more than just pulling a trigger?
<slangasek> getting the lts stack into the image requires changes to a couple of the infra packages, so that they look for the right package names
<tjaalton> ok, well i should have two hours on friday to test it while waiting for my connecting flight. if the image is available by then
<tjaalton> or i'll ask Sarvatt to test :)
<infinity> The changes to livecd-rootfs for the package names are trivial, it's the subsequent testing of how that perturbed the install set that takes a tiny bit of time.
<infinity> And then fixing bugs that arise from that can take longer (but hopefully there are none)
<infinity> But I'll spin up a ton of test livefses in my PPA tomorrow, where the livecd-rootfs change has been sitting. :/
<infinity> And checn results.
<infinity> check, too.
<infinity> tjaalton, slangasek ^
 * slangasek nods
<tjaalton> ok, cool
<balloons> so I used to know where to check and see what's broken in the archive, but it's lost on me now. Can anyone give help or insight into fixing yakkety for these golang-* depends? the powerpc build completed, but the rest claim the golang-* depends can't be installed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-core/2.0~beta12-0ubuntu2.16.10.1/
<balloons> I can build against yakkety, so it must be something in proposed. I'll have to get a local build using it to see
<slangasek> balloons: you can use porter-powerpc.canonical.com to try to figure it out; but in general it's going to be a problem caused by powerpc being our lone gccgo-only architecture
<balloons> slangasek, in this case powerpc built fine -- everything else did not. It was able to grab the dependencies the other builds are complaining are uninstallable.
<slangasek> balloons: it also appears that powerpc is the only architecture having a *newer* version of juju-2.0 in yakkety-proposed, so... wat?
<slangasek>  juju-2.0       | 2.0~beta12-0ubuntu1.16.10.1 | yakkety-proposed        | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<slangasek>  juju-2.0       | 2.0~beta12-0ubuntu2.16.10.1 | yakkety-proposed        | powerpc
<balloons> slangasek, right.. the rest failed to build the new version.
<balloons> I want 2.0~beta12-0ubuntu2.16.10.1 to build, as the previous upload has an adt failure. 2.0~beta12-0ubuntu2.16.10.1 should land properly
<balloons> see for example "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274157286/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.juju-core_2.0~beta12-0ubuntu2.16.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<slangasek> oh, I see, powerpc was the *only* one that built
<slangasek> I thought that was the one that wanted debugging, sorry
<mwhudson> uh oh is this my fault
<mwhudson> ah yes
<slangasek> balloons: so anyway, you'll definitely need to check with -proposed enabled... in general.  or you can just blame mwhudson ;
<slangasek> )
<mwhudson> oh duuuh go 1.6.3 will have broken abi
<mwhudson> (because the version number ends up being part of the abi, i really need to Do Something about that)
<mwhudson> some no-change rebuilds coming up
<balloons> mwhudson, I saw the new go version, but I honestly assumed you wouldn't upload something broken ;-)
<mwhudson> it's not broken but the rdeps need rebuilding
<balloons> and yea, slangasek, lol, given the fact ONLY ppc built I knew something was up :-)
<mwhudson> uh so transitions
<xnox> mwhudson, having URLs as ABI is bad enough, but they have version numbers too... how un-go to have any sort of ABI versioning =)
<mwhudson> xnox: well it's all my fault
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-21
<jbicha> please mark Ubuntu GNOME amd64 and i386 as ready
<bzoltan> pitti:  your change helped the xenial tests, would you please do the same trick for yakketi too?
<bzoltan> pitti: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-yakkety/excuses.html
<pitti> infinity: I sponsored the seed updates and promoted the libnss-winbind package last night; now needs a -meta update
<pitti> .. and teach ./update to look at xenial-updates, not just -release
<pitti> bzoltan: bumped; but please fix this properly for the next round (removing the binaries on ppc64el counts as fix)
<bzoltan> pitti: thanks, Ok, I will go after it
<infinity> pitti: What metapackage?
<pitti> infinity: doesn't that need an ubuntu-meta upload for the ubuntu-server metapackage?
<infinity> pitti: samba-server has no meta, it's just a task.
<pitti> infinity: oh, so much the better
 * pitti closes bug 1604630 then
<ubot5> bug 1604630 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Xenial) "[FFe] 16.04 SAMBA missing winbind packages during install" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604630
<infinity> davmor2: Still no results for Server amd64/i386...
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Do you have a rough ETA for 16.04.1 release?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: mid-to-late EU afternoon, ish.
<infinity> jgrimm: Hey, what's up with the lack of amd64/i386 server tests for 16.04.1?
<infinity> rbasak: *poke*
<flexiondotorg> infinity, ty
<davmor2> infinity: server team normally take care of server but I certainly install it after if they don't
<infinity> davmor2: Yeah, jibel and I are sitting together right now and lamenting the lack of testing.  I'm hoping rbasak can fill in some blanks when he wakes up.
<infinity> yofel: Pretty please, with sugar on top, gimme some kubuntu/i386 results?
<infinity> zequence: Are we +1 on Studio?
<yofel> infinity: I'll do another call for help... worst case I'll try to get some testing done during lunch break in ~2h
<infinity> yofel: To be clear, my bar is really, really low.  I just refuse to release something that hasn't been through a boot/install/reboot smoketest.
<infinity> yofel: Any bugs beyond that, if you're happy enough with imperfection, I'm happy to release for you.
<yofel> right, that's all I would be able to do anyway
<yofel> thanks
<infinity> ogra_: Do you have a pi2 with you?
<ogra_> infinity, upstairs, yep
<infinity> ogra_: I could use a (very) quick smoketest on the 16.04.1 pi2 image.
<ogra_> is it urgent or does 2during the day" suffice ?
<infinity> ogra_: Urgent enough, ish.
<infinity> wxl: Based on iso.qa results, I'm thinking we mark Lubuntu x86 ready, and not release ppc?
<ogra_> ok, i'll get it downstairs ...
<infinity> ogra_: Ta.  Bonus points if you have serial for it.
<ogra_> i have to check, not sure i brought it
<infinity> Paolo might have the right bits.  But he's annoyingly not on IRC. :P
<infinity> And I don't know what room he's hiding in.
<rbasak> infinity: ah
<rbasak> infinity: so server testing used to magically happen from the perspective of the rest of the team because we had a QA person.
<rbasak> We have a new QA person now, who probably doesn't know anything about ISO testing
<infinity> rbasak: Yeahp.
<infinity> rbasak: So, most of it is automated, but some of the automated tests are failing in ways that I don't believe are true, or you'd be innundated with bug reports.
<infinity> rbasak: Namely, the bind and LAMP tests claim they can't connect to bind/apache/mysql after an install, which I'm pretty sure is BS.
<infinity> rbasak: So, if you could do some quick manual testing to confirm said BS, that would be nice.
<infinity> rbasak: Pretty please. :)
<infinity> rbasak: And then educate your QA guy before 14.04.5.  But not sure today's the day, given the schedule.
<rbasak> Yeah he's US-based. So doesn't really work timezone-wise.
<rbasak> infinity: can you point me to the failures please? It's been a long time since I touched ISO testing :-/
<infinity> jibel: ^
<rbasak> cpaelzer: so I was going to do your NTP merge review today, and nacc's bacula stuff, before this afternoon. I'm off tomorrow and Monday.
<jibel> rbasak, https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/server/ you need the vpn
<rbasak> THanks
<rbasak> Hmm. There's quite a bit of red in there :-(
<cpaelzer> rbasak: ok, thank you
<rbasak> cpaelzer: but, see above :-(
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'm out Friday as well - and I can make myself useful today even without NTP, but over time this really gets important
<cpaelzer> rbasak: especially as we really need to SRU som of it - which is btw something I need to talk about with you - probably Tuesday then
<jibel> rbasak, installation works manually, it's likely a problem with the preseed
<rbasak> jibel: OK, so the plan is to forget jenkins/utah and run through the test cases manually?
<jibel> rbasak, yeah until nuclearbob wakes up. I think he knows the details.
<jibel> rbasak, also matsubara worked on this problem
<ogra_> infinity, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/+junk/dragonboard/files
<rbasak> This isn't so bad now that I have an SSD!
<rbasak> I think bug 1585771 still exists.
<ubot5> bug 1585771 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Xenial) "Automatic security upgrades are always enabled" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585771
<rbasak> infinity: did that happen when you turned proposed off, maybe, as it doesn't look like that fix has been released?
<rbasak> infinity: I think you should consider respinning for this.
 * rbasak goes afk - 20 minutes.
<infinity> rbasak: I don't think I'm going to respin just for that, given I was going to release in an hour or three.
<infinity> rbasak: Can blame people for not marking it v-done earlier (or, indeed, at all)
<rbasak> infinity: OK. I predict many complaints though.
<infinity> rbasak: I don't see many complaints so far, just one bug.
<apw> rbasak, it will not self heal when that SRU releases ?
<rbasak> apw: I don't think so, because it depends on pkgsel on the ISO I think?
<infinity> apw: No, it's an installer bug.
<rbasak> rharper: ^
<infinity> rbasak: Dunno what to say.  If it was really critical, it shouldn't have languished in proposed for a month before anyone cared to test it.
<infinity> rbasak: And given our default in unattended-upgrades is to do security by default now, this seems fine.
<infinity> (As in, that was a conscious decision)
<infinity> Even if the installer prompt is arguably wrong.
<rbasak> Worse, it's misleading.
<rbasak> If it didn't prompt at all, I wouldn't have an objection.
<infinity> Sure.
<infinity> But (a) not a regression from 16.04, (b) no one seems to have cared until release day.
<infinity> So, meh.  It'll be fixed in future d-i netboot, and in 16.04.2 ISOs.
<davmor2> infinity: so that is most of i386 critical covered
<infinity> davmor2: Thanks.
<davmor2> infinity: netboot ppc is that even a thing anymore?
<infinity> davmor2: It is, but don't worry about it.  The netboots are "released" regardless of testing.
<davmor2> infinity: hahaha
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm looks like no screenreader at all in the installer
<davmor2> infinity: ^
<zequence> infinity: sakrecoer is the new lead, and should be on top of that
<davmor2> seems to work for keypresses and menus but not the installer bit
<davmor2> oh and kicked in on the slide show too
<infinity> Curious.
<infinity> But not sure what we can do about that today.
<infinity> If you can reproduce, file a bug and target for .2
<infinity> zequence: I marked it ready based on the testing.
<davmor2> infinity: will do I blame cyphermox of course ;)
<zequence> infinity: Alright. Thanks!
<infinity> yofel: Kubuntu seems to have some positive tests now.  Good enough to call it "ready"?
<infinity> rbasak: Modulo the bug I won't respin for, does server look ready enough?
<yofel> infinity: let me try to get a manual partitioning run done, then I would say it's fine.
<yofel> we didn't find any regressions so far
<infinity> yofel: Kay.  I'll give you another 20m.
<yofel> thanks
<tsimonq2> infinity: wait, Lubuntu is marked as ready?
<tsimonq2> huh?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Should it not be?
<tsimonq2> infinity: it's just weird because wxl isn't up at this hour and I don't have the permissions
<tsimonq2> unless it was gilir, and that's very rare
<infinity> tsimonq2: I did it, based on their testing.
<tsimonq2> alright infinity, totally fine, I was just wondering :)
<flocculant> infinity: not sure I'll be about when you start finishing up - you'll see our images are marked ready, our release note will be at https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-1-release
<flocculant> don't try reading that though as I've not even written anything yet :p
<infinity> flocculant: :P
<infinity> flocculant: You can update the link yourself at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Official_flavours
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Are we nearly there yet Dad?
<flocculant> infinity: aah ok boss :F
<flocculant> :D
<infinity> flocculant: A few hours.
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: A few hours.
<flexiondotorg> Haha!
<infinity> I swear, one of you needs to change nicks.
<flocculant> infinity: tired?
<infinity> I tend to tab complete on the first two chars.
<infinity> Doesn't work well for you two.
<flocculant> ha ha
<flexiondotorg> I've been thinking of changing nicks, but I have many PPAs :-(
<flocculant> infinity: are you expecting lts to lts early next week still?
<infinity> flocculant: Yeah.
<flocculant> we need to warn upgraders about our nasty intel bug
<rbasak> infinity: yes, it looks good. I mostly covered amd64. I should look at i386 a little.
<infinity> rbasak: i386 seems to have some tests, so I'm not sure it needs total coverage.
<rbasak> I didn't do total coverage of amd64 either
<rbasak> I assumed the optional tests were optional? I did a selection.
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> That's fine.
<yofel> infinity: kubuntu ready
<infinity> yofel: Ta.
<tsimonq2> infinity: is netboot going to be released as well?
<infinity> tsimonq2: netboot isn't "released", it's just published when debian-installer is copied to updates.
<infinity> (which has already happened)
<tsimonq2> I see infinity
<infinity> rbasak: Okay, I'm going to mark server x86* ready and start the publishing madness.
<rbasak> infinity: OK. I'm just doing the one "run-once" test for i386 that isn't optional that isn't done yet.
<rbasak> infinity: done. I think we're good.
<davmor2> jibel, infinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1605240 reproduced reliably on kvm the shell itself talks but the window for installing doesn't. I'm going to double check it on hardware
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1605240 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen reader is only working on the frame an not the installer part" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> davmor2, thanks
<ogra_> infinity, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-arm-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial ...
<ogra_>  boot-lk-dragonboard - 0.2
<jgrimm> infinity, rbasak: ack, and thanks for taking care of the testing.  will get new QA up to looking after actively.
<infinity> jgrimm: Ta.  There's another point release in two weeks (14.04.5), so testing early and often would be good. :P
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.4, Xenial 16.04.1 | Archive: open | Yakkety Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<davmor2> infinity, jibel: Yay it's not as bad as it could be.  Screenreader is only screwy if you use the menu before the installer appears if you let the ubiquity session start and then enable the screen reader from the indicator it all works fine \o/  I'll update the bug
<infinity> davmor2: Kay, that's comforting.  And a curiously weird bug.
<apw> i bet the installer starts before the session established completely so isn't included in reading
<bdmurray> infinity: is somebody going to take of the metarelease changes?
<xnox> infinity, shouldn't http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04.1/ says "Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS" ?
<slangasek> xnox: it's not part of the process to update those pages; cf. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04.1/
<sakrecoer> thanks infinity ! i was wondering who marked the ubuntustudio RC ready. :)
<xnox> slangasek, that's a bit confusing.
<xnox> anyway, if that's not meant to be it's not meant to be.
<slangasek> xnox: if we want to see this changed, it would be good to have it somewhat automatable; I believe those index files are currently 100% manually maintained
<doko> infinity, is python 2.7.12 part of 16.04.1?
<slangasek> doko: it is.
<doko> cool, ta
<slangasek> (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+publishinghistory, vs. image build date of 2016-07-19 or so)
<infinity> bdmurray: Feel free to change version in metarelease, but don't enable auto-upgrade yet, we'll decide on that early next week.
<bdmurray> infinity: noted
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-22
<infinity> tjaalton: I assume that xserver-autobind-hotplug.patch you dropped in your xorg-server SRU was unused/unapplied?
<infinity> Guessing so, given the lack of change in series.
<infinity> tjaalton: Would have been nice to mention it in the changelog, so I didn't have to guess. ;)
<infinity> Oh.  That patch wasn't even in debian/patches, it was just cruft in the root.
<infinity> Derp.
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, I'll answer soon wrt virtualbox meh :)
<LocutusOfBorg> do you have any ETA?
<ogra_> infinity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20424372/ ... *sniff*
<ogra_> running "sudo snapcraft" locally works though ... but cleanbuild falls over
<ogra_> cjwatson, does LP actually run snapcraft cleanbuild when it builds snaps ?
<infinity> ogra_: What is "cleanbuild"?
<infinity> ogra_: Forces it into a container with restricted mounts and ickiness?
<ogra_> it makes snapcraft run the whole build inside an lxc container
<infinity> ogra_: That would be unnecessary in LP.
<infinity> ogra_: Since LP builds each happen in a fresh environment anyway.
<ogra_> well, does the build actually run as root ?
<ogra_> i seem to actually get a proper build when i run it locally as root
<ogra_> (it is just snapping my build result)
<ogra_> taging livebuild
<ogra_> Priming livebuild
<ogra_> Snapping 'ubuntu-core' |
<ogra_> Snapped ubuntu-core_16.04.1_amd64.snap
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/images/snappy/build$
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> so the question is how an LP snap build is actually invokend i think
<infinity> Should be easily determined by looking at a build log.
<infinity> Or by reading the launchpad-buildd source.
<ogra_> hmmwell, trying to fins a snap buildlog :)
<ogra_> *find
 * ogra_ notes that the form to set up a snap build defaults to yakkety ... probably not what we want
<ogra_> well ... why bother ... i'll just try it ...
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/+snap/os-snap-test/+build/1743
<infinity> ogra_: Looks happy.
<ogra_> OOOOOHHH !!!
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274437775/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_os-snap-test_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ogra_> yeah !
<ogra_> except that i now have a non-os snap that contains an os nap and two kernel snaps :)
<infinity> ogra_: And I note the point release version there, too.  You fixed it to grub around in os-release?
<infinity> ogra_: Can one build produce multiple snaps, or will this be a Complicate Problem to solve?
<ogra_> there seems to be something worng with using the PPA in live-build ... the inner snaps are actually anonical-pc-linux_4.4.0-31+20160722.08-39_amd64.snap and ubuntu-core_16.04+20160722.08-37_amd64.snap
<ogra_> i think you can only produce one snap
<infinity> That seems short-sighted.
<ogra_> there are definitely still some changes ahead, but the prerequisites are there \o/
<infinity> Especially with the content-sharing stuff, it would make sense to want to produce N snaps with content-sharing deps.
<infinity> From one build.
<ogra_> i can produce snaps for multiple arches
<ogra_> with the same name
<ogra_> but i cant produce kernel and os snaps with different names from one build
<ogra_> (which is fine)
<ogra_> i roughly know what to do now ...
<infinity> Good deal.
<infinity> Nice when a plan comes together.
<ogra_> also snapcraft will need to learn to mangle the yaml... what it currently produces acnt be used as rootfs
<ogra_> well, i guess i need signoff from mark still ... he needs to understand that the machinery is identical to what produces the cloud images and that i only replace the wrapper
<ogra_> i dont want to be shouted at *after* i implement the changes :)
<ogra_> infinity, hmm,
<ogra_> Get:16 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 livecd-rootfs amd64 2.408.2 [48.1 kB]
<ogra_> i dont get why it pulls from xenial-updates
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+archive/ubuntu/image/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial ...
<ogra_>  livecd-rootfs - 2.420+ppa15
<ogra_> it should pull that version instead
<infinity> ogra_: Only if it's building in a PPA...
<ogra_> ah, so i picked the wrong archive at the form ...
 * ogra_ tries changing that
<infinity> ogra_: Yeah, I see snappy-dev/tools there, but you wanted snappy-dev/image, right?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> well ...
<ogra_> EXTRA_PPAS='snappy-dev/image snappy-dev/edge'
<ogra_> that is what it shoudl use
<infinity> Aaand, that's where things might fall over.
<infinity> The EXTRA_PPAS thing might be specific to livefs builds.
<infinity> Though, I'd think that PPAs with deps on other PPAs would behave similarly.
<infinity> Yeah, EXTRA_PPAS is a livefs-only option, other types of LP builds can't specify anything other than archive.
<infinity> That said, if a PPA has a dep on another PPA, both should end up in sources.list.
<infinity> So, perhaps you need a hierarchy like edge -dep-> stable -dep-> image
<infinity> (Fake PPA names, I don't know what you have)
<infinity> But you get the idea.
<ogra_> well, i see the ppa in the apt-get update output of the build
<infinity> Just the one PPA that you're building in though.
<xnox> infinity, i'm pretty sure that one has to manually add recursive ppa dependencies by hand. Only direct PPA deps end up in sources.list.
<ogra_> i just triggereed a build with the snappy-dev/image PPA as source ... lets see
<ogra_> the prob will be that we use two PPAs currently
<infinity> ogra_: Well, what's in edge?  Stuff needed to build, or stuff needed in the snap?
<ogra_> and LP only allows me to pick one
<ogra_> edge only has the daily snapd build after it ran though elopios tests
<xnox> ppaA (which build deps on ppaB), and if your ppa you want both, one has to specify both
<infinity> ogra_: What you probably want is "stuff neeeded to build" -> image PPA, and then "stuff needed in the chroot created by live-build" -> specify in build.
<ogra_> i see live-build pull updates for both PPAs in the build ... that looks more like some kind of pinning is going on based on what i chose in the LP form
<infinity> Anyhow, let's see your results and see if something needs tweaking.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> this is incredibly fast btw ... i wonder why ...
<ogra_> the last build only took 7min
<infinity> Should it not be?
<infinity> It's a tiny rootfs.
<ogra_> iirc the livefs bulder takes more like 10-15
<infinity> It's the same builder. :P
<infinity> And the same code.
<ogra_> for an amd64 build
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> then i'm probably wrong
<infinity> So, you might just be hitting different scalingstack hosts.
<infinity> Underlying hardware in scalingstack differs wildly.
<ogra_> ah
<infinity> The machines there span about 4 years, AMD and Intel, crap and slightly less crap disk, etc.
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> yeah, that will likely be it then
<infinity> The joy of "cloud".
<ogra_> heh
<DJones> HI folks, does http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release need updating now that 16.04.1 has been released so that LTS users will see 16.04.1
<infinity> You'll note that ppc64el and arm64 scalingstack are much more consistent, cause the compute nodes are all identical.
<infinity> DJones: Not yet.
<infinity> DJones: It'll happen next week after we've double-checked all the upgrade bugs, etc.
<infinity> DJones: There's a reason the release announcement said that 14.04 users would be automatically upgraded "soon", rather than "now".
<DJones> infinity: Thanks, just getting people asking in #ubuntu  why they can't upgrade yet, noprobs,just wanted to make sure
<ogra_> infinity, ok ...
<ogra_> Snapping 'canonical-pc-linux' ...
<ogra_> Snapped canonical-pc-linux_4.4.0-31_amd64.snap
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, the other major difference is often just network traffic and if a node is in the same DC as builddmaster, etc.
<ogra_> that definitely uses the right livecd-rootfs
<infinity> ogra_: Because LP counts the "return result blobs to the master" in the total build time.
<ogra_> but likely not the snapd from the edge PPA :/
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> Get:19 http://ppa.launchpad.net/snappy-dev/edge/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 snapd amd64 2.0.10+ppa167-1 [4572 kB]
<ogra_> looks good
<ogra_> \o/
<infinity> Curious.
<infinity> You must be specifying that in your live-build setup.
<ogra_> yeah, but as long as it works :)
<ogra_> i do
<ogra_> might be my Makefile hackery
<ogra_> (i'm not that good with shell scripts in makefiles :P )
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> Are you in the big hack room?
<infinity> Or a session?
<infinity> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/+junk/os-snap-test/view/head:/Makefile
<ogra_> big room
<ogra_> i guess thats just some quoting issue
<infinity> Kay.  Smoke break?  Then I'll follow you back there.
<ogra_> yep
<apw> ogra_, your variable assigments at the top are very odd, using variable expansion on the right ?
<LocutusOfBorg> will anybody please accept libcypher-parser in queue? one rdep that I'll retry once it is published, a little soname change
<cjwatson> ogra_: no, LP does not use cleanbuild.  Anyway, as infinity says, you can just read lp:launchpad-buildd - "buildsnap" there does most of the work and it's very short.
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah figured it all out and it works wonderfully https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/+snap/os-snap-test/+build/1745 :)
<ogra_> (still needs some cleanup in livecd-rootfs ... but working snap builds actually mean i can drop 80% of the awful hacks :) )
<infinity> (Meaning 20% still remain)
<ogra_> :P
<cjwatson> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/+snap/os-snap-test/+build/1745 looks slightly implausible ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: launchpad-buildd doesn't pick up livecd.* when doing snap builds
<ogra_> what looks implausible there ?
<cjwatson> one 4K snap file?
<ogra_> yeah, but we wont need that at all anymore
<cjwatson> I doubt that Ubuntu Core fits in 4K :)
<infinity> Yeah, it still needs work. ;)
<infinity> This is a WIP.
<ogra_> cjwatson, that might be because the install target in the makefile just calls "echo foo" atm ;)
<infinity> The snap is intentionally empty currently.
<cjwatson> Ah, OK.
<ogra_> i need to copy the rootfs chroot content in the installl target
<ogra_> and rip out all the internal snap creation bits
<ogra_> the important point is that this can auto-uppload to the store ...
<ogra_> compared to cdimage hackery thats a huge win
<cjwatson> Yep
<ogra_> the big piece ahead is still to convince mark that this is better ...
<tjaalton> infinity: yeah xenial had cruft in the diff :/
<infinity> tjaalton: Yeah, I sorted that out myself and accepted.
<tjaalton> thx
<tjaalton> infinity: are trusty dailies now with lts-xenial?
<infinity> tjaalton: Not yet.  Getting there.
<tjaalton> k
<infinity> tjaalton: They definitely should be on/by Monday, but maybe earlier.
<tjaalton> infinity: going through NEW? mesa has been sitting there a few days, adds mesa-vulkan-drivers
<tjaalton> and ppc64el ftbfs, can drop llvm again if it makes a difference
<infinity> tjaalton: Yeah, I'm slowly going through it.
<tjaalton> coolio
<ogra_> cjwatson, now the snaps have the right size ;)
<cjwatson> cool
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm ... do you filter out "type: os" in LP builds ?
<ogra_> if i put it in my snapcraft.yaml it stays around when i do a local build ... but i cant find it in meta/snap.yaml inside a LP produced snap
<ogra_> hmm, might actually be a livecd-rootfs issue after all (silly hacks)
<cjwatson> ogra_: we do no such filtering
<ogra_> yeah, just found the issue
<ogra_> a very bad hack in livecd-rootfs plus a bug in snapcraft that it doesnt seem to fully replace meta/snap.yaml in the prime step
 * ogra_ filed bug 1605622
<ubot5> bug 1605622 in Snapcraft "if something creates meta/snap.yaml during a snapcraft build, "type: os" is not carried over from snapcraft.yaml during prime step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605622
<infinity> ogra_: So, all sorted with your rm?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> all fine now
<ogra_> but there is something wrong in snapcraft indeed ... it should just overwrite the exiting file
<ogra_> the rm does fine for now though
<bdmurray> slangasek: Its been brought to my attention that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement doesn't have the words LTS in it.  Does that seem worth an SRU?
<bdmurray> oh, he's out today. infinity -^
<bdmurray> well, having the mirror lists updated too is probably a good idea
<slangasek> bdmurray: ReleaseAnnouncement SRU> I checked and the trusty one doesn't say 'LTS' either... your call?
<bdmurray> slangasek: the precise one does and I uploaded Xenial already
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-23
<kalxas> hi all
<kalxas> I have been working for a long time on a Lubuntu spin-off and I am having a problem with the recent iso I create
<kalxas> can someone please point me to the source code that is used to build the recent lubuntu releases?
<kalxas> I asked in lubuntu-devel and was pointed to ask here
<kalxas> I know that ubuntu iso creation happens from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/files
#ubuntu-release 2016-07-24
<tsimonq2> infinity: please look at this Reddit comment: https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/4txypi/lubuntu_16041_lts_has_been_released/d5nrwhs
<tsimonq2> infinity: that torrent seems to not work at all
<tsimonq2> infinity: the reason why that's a critical bug for us is we didn't release PPC for 16.04.1 but we did for 16.04
<tsimonq2> infinity: some people might want a 16.04 PPC ISO
<infinity> tsimonq2: The 16.04 amd64 (the one he's trying) isn't intended to work, we only keep the latest on the tracker but, indeed, there's a misfeature that removed ppc-16.04, I'll ressurrect that.
<infinity> tsimonq2: ppc 16.04 torrents should work again.
<tsimonq2> thank you infinity
<kalxas> hi infinity cjwatson
<kalxas> I was here yesterday too, I am looking for the source code of the iso build process for Lubuntu
<kalxas> I was talking to Marc Deslauriers and he pointed me to the ubuntu source
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-17
<xnox> infinity, slangasek: added two more packages to the list; that's it i'm out of tricks to get this transition any further. and mingw-ocaml and llvm-toolchain-3.8 uninstallability seems fakenews to me - would like to see what britney thinks about it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.34.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim [sync] (trusty-proposed) [0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1]
<slangasek> xnox: why is coinst reportedly installable on 4 of 6 archs?
<slangasek> xnox: possibly related to the mingw-ocaml; but also coinst build-depends on js-of-ocaml, so ok
<slangasek> oh it's because it has a runtime dep on those archs
<slangasek> xnox: all done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.14 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-p-finally [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (zesty-backports/universe) [142-1~ubuntu17.04.1 => 145-1~ubuntu17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (yakkety-backports/universe) [142-1~ubuntu16.10.1 => 145-1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (zesty-backports) [145-1~ubuntu17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (xenial-backports/universe) [142-1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 145-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (xenial-backports) [145-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (yakkety-backports) [145-1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cockpit [amd64] (yakkety-backports/universe) [145-1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cockpit [amd64] (zesty-backports/universe) [145-1~ubuntu17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [amd64] (zesty-backports) [145-1~ubuntu17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [amd64] (yakkety-backports) [145-1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.26.9 => 2.26.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.26.9+16.10 => 2.26.10+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.26.9+17.04 => 2.26.10+17.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
 * apw will look at those snapds ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.26.9~14.04 => 2.26.10~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.26.10+17.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.26.10+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.26.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.26.10~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected intel-microcode [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20170511.1~ubuntu16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected intel-microcode [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20170511.1~ubuntu16.10.0]
<flexiondotorg> I'm in urgent need for an archive admin to review and upload a couple of package for Ubuntu MATE.
<flexiondotorg> Who can I bribe with beer? ;-)
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1699333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699333 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vala-panel" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1699334
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699334 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vala-panel-appmenu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<apw> mapreri, ^ i think you did the initial reviews on these, would you be able to check your concerns were addressed
<mapreri> apw, flexiondotorg: sure
<flexiondotorg> mapreri Thanks!
<mapreri> flexiondotorg: and you really need not an archive admin before they are uploaded; plus it's imho nice to ping the same person that reviewed before than other "random" people
<flexiondotorg> mapreri Noted.
<mapreri> then, it's also my fault as apparently I archived the LP mail without noticing it was about this package…
<flexiondotorg> mapreri I'd really like these landed in the archive so I can get them in Ubuntu MATE for Alpha 2. We really need testing feedback.
<flexiondotorg> I believe fossfreedom is interested in these packages for Ubuntu Budgie too.
<mapreri> I reviewed them before alpha 1 for that reason
<mapreri> now, asking people to rush 3 weeks later feels kind of rude, sorry
<flexiondotorg> mapreri Yeah. Sadly I didn't have time to follow up until this weekend :-(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rospkg [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rosdistro [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rosinstall-generator [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vcstools [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.39-3] (no packageset)
<mapreri> flexiondotorg: .
<flexiondotorg> mapreri o/
<flexiondotorg> mapreri Regarding 1 and 4. That is required for the hardening flags to be enabled in debian/rules.
<mapreri> flexiondotorg: it shouldn't be needed, as dh_auto_configure already export those
<mapreri> if it is needed there is something fishy going on that in my experience make sense to investigate (but for now it's fine leaving it there.
<mapreri> )
<flexiondotorg> Another DD said they were required for other packages I requested sponsoring :-/
<mapreri> well, point 4
<mapreri> point 1 really doesn't make much sense
<mapreri> dpkg 1.16 was what, wheezy?
<mapreri> it's needed if you are using debhelper compat level < 9
<mapreri> anyhow, I need to go afk now, please follow up in the bug report
<mapreri> besides, it OT for #-release
<mapreri> also, feel free point me to public places where people disagrees about what I've written here and in the bug, happy to read and either correct myself or correct whoever wrote it :)
<flexiondotorg> mapreri I've followed the advice for hardening from here - https://wiki.debian.org/Hardening
<mapreri> that paragraph is not so well structured but it's to be read like this: """To use "dpkg-buildflags", either ( switch to dh(1) to do builds (requires debian/compat=9), ) or ( (  use it directly in your builds to set the default compiler and linker flags: {{{ stuff }}} ) or  ( you can use the new buildflags.mk file (dpkg-dev >= 1.16.1~) to set all *FLAGS: ) )"""
<mapreri> so using dh compat >= 9 is in opposition to use DPKG_EXPORT_BUILDFLAGS + include
<mapreri> it's a wiki, so please do feel free to improve it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rosdistro [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rospkg [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rosinstall-generator [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.13-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-vcstools [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.39-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.19~14.04.1 => 1.32~14.04.1] (core)
<xnox> slangasek, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2867/artful.html this does not look right. is it new behaviour for bileto to treat everything as always failed for silos?
<slangasek> uh
<slangasek> you tell me, I don't upload to silos
<slangasek> I have this thing called the Ubuntu archive that I can upload to and then the autopkgtests run only once
<apw> slangasek, you rebel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted network-manager [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.8.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.32~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.19~14.04.1 => 1.32~14.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.32~14.04.1]
<sil2100> jbicha: hey! A quick question regarding the zesty mutter SRU - do you know what was the reason for SRUing 3.24.2 instead of 3.24.3 that's in artful?
<xnox> slangasek, how dare you!
<xnox> also now it's not considering half of my ocaml things due to grouping from PPA sigh
<xnox> also rerunning why3 adt tests three thousand times for every ocaml package it depends on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.32~14.04.1 => 1.32~14.04.2] (core)
<sil2100> Hey! Does anyone know what's up with i386 autopkgtests? I might just be paranoid but excuses shows a *lot* of 'Test in progress'
<sil2100> e.g. my recent pyparted upload finished all tests and only the i386 is left which doesn't seem to be running really
<xnox> sil2100, amd64+i386 queues are really one queue.
<xnox> is amd64 progressing?
<infinity> One queue that doesn't always balance correctly.
 * sil2100 is just paranoid then
<slangasek> xnox: if it shows as 'in progress' and you find them also listed on the 'running' page, then good.  if you don't find them on the 'running' page, then we will need to requeue
<slangasek> er, sorry, the above is for sil2100
<sil2100> I didn't see it on the running page
<sil2100> Oh, wait, now I see it
<sil2100> nvm!
<infinity> slangasek: Except for that short gap when it's picked from the queue, but doesn't show up as a logtail yet.
<infinity> Unless someone fixed that.
<slangasek> yes
<apw> yeah that is most annoying
<slangasek> I meant for the "a lot of 'in progress'"
<slangasek> if there's a lot of 'in progress' and there's not a long queue on /running, we need to kick it
<infinity> Indeed.
<Laney> Do you see that?
<Laney> I don't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu18 => 229-4ubuntu19] (core)
<powersj> Looks like the virt-host tasksel entry is now gone.
<powersj> in artful, still in zesty
<powersj> ah found it LP: #1540323
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1540323 in ubuntu-virt (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-virt is not generated from seeds" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540323
<jbicha> sil2100: mutter 3.24.3 was released a month after the 3.24.2 SRU was prepared :|
<jbicha> SRU queue gets backed up sometimes :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected update-manager [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:17.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.6 => 1:16.04.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (zesty-proposed/main) [1:17.04.3 => 1:17.04.4] (core)
<santa_> slangasek: hi, I need to ask you a question. when you worked on removing some binary packages for kdepim, was the "kdepim-doc" binary package removed? (thanks for that byt the way)
<infinity> santa_: kdepim-doc isn't in artful.
<santa_> infinity: I see, yet src:kmail still have it, so we got things like this: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/amd64/k/kmail/20170713_125039_2013a@/log.gz (which is blocking the kde frameworks 5.36 migration[1]) so I have the impression we should drop it because I see no point in having such thing
<santa_> [1] http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.36_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> so maybe we should upload an updated kmail dropping that transitional?
<infinity> santa_: Oh.  Or someone just messed up and removed a binary they shouldn't have.
<infinity> santa_: Yeah, I'll fix that.  Don't stop producing the transitional, I'm sure it's sane and correct to have one.
<santa_> really? I don't see the point in having such transitional. I mean, it depends on kmail. so let's say you had the kdepim documentation installed. that would install kmail on upgrade wtf?
<infinity> santa_: I didn't look at the package itself before declaring it sane.
<infinity> santa_: if it indeed doesn't depend on some docs, that seems a bit sillier.
<santa_> yeah, I mean, I understand it was probably removed by accident, but now that this binary package got my attention ... well it seems it shouldn't be there in the first place
<santa_> infinity: anyway if you can fix this without need from us to upload a new kmail, that's great, this way we could retry the failing autopkgtests
<santa_> and if we want to remove it, we could do so for 17.04.x and not 16.12
<infinity> Yeah, I'll fix it.
<santa_> ok, thank you very much
<infinity> santa_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/amd64/kdepim-doc
<infinity> santa_: Should publish "soon".
<mitya57> Can someone please force qupzilla to migrate? It now depends on qtwebengine so can’t build on all architectures.
<flexiondotorg> mapreri Thank for you help earlier. I've addressed everything you identified - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1699333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699333 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vala-panel" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> jbicha L_aney approved this earlier - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-integration/+merge/325600
<flexiondotorg> jbicha As the last person to upload indicator-session any change you could help me out?
<flexiondotorg> *chance
<infinity> mitya57: "force" is not the word you're looking for.
<mitya57> infinity, should I be looking for “remove old binaries” then?
<infinity> mitya57: Yeah, which I'm now doing.
<mitya57> infinity, thanks!
<infinity> mitya57: That should ideally also come with a statement like "I've checked that there are no reverse-dependencies and nothing will break by removing it".
<infinity> mitya57: But I checked that this time, and removed.
<mitya57> infinity, lubuntu-qt-desktop depends on it, but it itself is only built on i386 amd64 armhf, so it should be OK.
<infinity> mitya57: Yeahp.
<infinity> mitya57: reverse-depends mentions the arches (though in a not entirely intuitive way)
<infinity> * lubuntu-qt-desktop            (for qupzilla)
<infinity> Packages without architectures listed are reverse-dependencies in: amd64, armhf, i386
<mitya57> I ran it, but checked Launchpad to be completely sure.
<mitya57> Thanks again. I will try to use better statements next time :)
<infinity> Okay, in a very unintuitive way.
<infinity> mitya57: I mean, the AA actioning it will almost certainly double-check your statements for validity, but your making the statements implies you've checked (and, also implies that half the requests won't make it to us at all because in answering the question for yourself, you find you can't make the statement yet)
<mitya57> infinity, what will you think about the request to remove ubuntu-ui-toolkit and all its reverse-dependencies, if I make one? Will it be possible?
<infinity> mitya57: Pretty sure it's on the chopping block for obvious reasons anyway, but I'm not driving that.  Laney might have insight.
<infinity> mitya57: But when the request comes from the desktop team with sane documentation of what to remove and why and why we don't care anymore, etc, I'll be happy to do the slaughter.
<mitya57> I can provide a list, but indeed it would be nice if someone from Canonical explains why we/they don’t care anymore.
<infinity> mitya57: I believe the intent is to drop that whole stack, to ui-toolkit, unity8, touch apps, etc.  But yes, I want a verbose bug with rationale and a full list of packages and statement of (lack of) support, etc.  Just to dot the Ts and cross the Is.
<mitya57> Ack.
<infinity> I assume that will also have a pleasant side-effect of letting us drop a buch of Qt delta and get back in line with Debian there.
<mitya57> infinity, that is why I want it. I am mostly ready with Qt 5.9 update in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2819/+packages and would like to land that to archive soon.
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> mitya57: So, yeah, I don't recall who was driving it, but I know Laney will have context to either tell you what's what or point you to someone who can.
<infinity> mitya57: But I agree that the time to push harder on getting that sorted is now.
<mitya57> Great. Let’s see what Laney says then.
<jbicha> there's a starter bug at LP: #1695928, I think slangasek said earlier he was going to look at that at some point later in the cycle from then
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1695928 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete UOA packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695928
<jbicha> I think he wanted to know how soon you need the removals for the Qt transition
<jbicha> mitya57: ^
<mitya57> jbicha, the sooner the better. I want to go on VAC since Thursday, it would be nice if I could land Qt before that. If no I will still do it during my VAC, but my reaction times will get a bit longer.
<xnox> Laney, slangasek infinity - can someone please explain why ocaml et.al are not considered given that they are all installable and all tests pass
<xnox> what does it mean "Grouped with PPA ~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2865" ?!
<xnox> how do I make e.g. why3 to be considered, and all the depepends that it claims to be not considered?
<xnox> there is nothing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<xnox> slangasek, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/tree/britney2/policies/sourceppa.py doesn't tell me _which_ friend is the culprit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.4 => 1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.5] (core)
<xnox> hm.
<xnox> autopkgtest for why/2.38-1build3: amd64: Pass, armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<xnox> slangasek, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/why can why adt failures on non-amd64 be overriden? on the basis that debian doesn't care about non-amd64 adt tests?
<xnox> i'm adding more logging, and building on more arches to why, and will file a bug to debian about that.
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-18
<xnox> slangasek, does why need a hint bump? because 1build1 says Ignored failure? I want to bump the hint to why 2.38-1ubuntu1
<slangasek> xnox: 'why' hint revved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.32~14.04.1 => 1.32~14.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.32~14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.32~14.04.2]
<slangasek> xnox: looks like ocaml may have migrated
<Laney> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/unity8-removals/+merge/323615 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center-signon/+bug/1695928 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1688395 are what I know
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1695928 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete UOA packages" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1688395 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Remove Oxide, webbrowser-app and the Unity webapps" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> hmm though - none of those contain u-ui-toolkit itself
<mitya57> Laney, infinity: xnox’ MP looks like a good start to me because it will greatly reduce the number of ubuntu-ui-toolkit rdepends.
<flexiondotorg> Morning mapreri
<flexiondotorg> Thanks for your help yesterday.
<flexiondotorg> I've updated vala-panel as per your feedback - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1699333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699333 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vala-panel" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Laney> xnox: do you want someone to take over driving these removals from you?
<xnox> slangasek, whoop!
<xnox> slangasek, for bug 1704677 would you like to review and accept https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=systemd ?
<ubot5> bug 1704677 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "229-4ubuntu18: '+' command prefix does not work in ExecStart*= and ExecStop*=" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704677
<xnox> or should I seek somebody else?
<acheronuk> can the tests for kdepim-runtime on arm64, ppc64el and s390x be ignored (permanently badtest) please? or some other action to make sure the don't run?
<cjwatson> If you want to make it permanent then why not do that in the source package?
<slangasek> xnox: I thought I saw that already accepted?  could've sworn a bug closure message went by
<xnox> slangasek, that's the fix up for the regression you pointed out.
<xnox> slangasek, top level message
<slangasek> xnox: yes; I saw bug mail implying it was already closed
<xnox> slangasek, lies. closed for artful; open for xenial.
<slangasek> ok that makes sense
<slangasek> well, the closure message didn't, but otherwise yes ;)
<slangasek> xnox: I'm happy to look at it today but can't commit on the timing
<xnox> sure. yeah i may have been the culprit for fiddling with series bug statuses, as indeed this only affects xenial.
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, you finished the ocaml transition just in time to see a new release appear on debian experimental :)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, also your retries with all-proposed were redundant, as I have had correct retries requested already and in the autopkgtest queue.
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, I saw them after some minutes :(
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, i am in contact with debian ocaml maintainers and I am well aware of their plans to skip 4.04 and go for 4.05 direct; but the timing may not work for us to ship on time for 17.10.
<LocutusOfBorg> I think this transition was nice :)
<LocutusOfBorg> and useful
<xnox> as for me, this ocaml transition was driven by s390x native ocaml compiler.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep I know, that upstream cherry-pick has been awesome
<LocutusOfBorg> BTW I did reupload ocaml-alsa, with the debian packaging inside, so we have new fixes in (compat level, parallel building and so on) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ocaml-alsa/0.2.3-1ubuntu1 and MoM should complain less
<LocutusOfBorg> we might ask the debian maintainer to upload an orig.bz2 tarball to make it syncable :p
<acheronuk> cjwatson: mayb santa_ can work out a way to do that :/
<cjwatson> acheronuk: shouldn't be that hard: for example, just wrap the script that's called from debian/tests/control in a thing that squashes the exit code to 0 if the architecture is one of the ones whose failures you don't care about
<acheronuk> seems odd though, as this is simply not buildable on those arches any more, so it never gets to the testsuite
<acheronuk> cjwatson: that would work in the testuite script got to executing. have done that before
<acheronuk> s/in/if
<santa_> maybe we can do that yes
<cjwatson> acheronuk: if it's not buildable, then badtest isn't relevant
<cjwatson> acheronuk: unless you're using built-tree I guess
<cjwatson> acheronuk: but even then, surely if it's not buildable then there'll be no binaries and autopkgtest won't attempt them
<santa_> by the way we removed some akonadi tests for the upcoming release so you won't have to ignore them ;)
<santa_> but not sure about exotic archs
<acheronuk> cjwatson: seems it is still trying the test, even though the binaries are no longer built
<cjwatson> acheronuk: basically I don't see what you're trying to achieve with this request and it makes no sense to me
<cjwatson> acheronuk: where are you seeing this?
<acheronuk> the source: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:16.12.3-0ubuntu2
<cjwatson> acheronuk: I think you're confused
<cjwatson> acheronuk: the dep-waits there don't impede anything
<acheronuk> a failing test: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/ppc64el/k/kdepim-runtime/20170718_091903_3a44c@/log.gz
<cjwatson> what is that failing test linked from?
<cjwatson> nothing should be attempting to run kdepim-runtime tests on ppc64el AFAICS
<acheronuk> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/kdepim-runtime
<acheronuk> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/kdepim-runtime/artful/ppc64el
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I don't think it should either, but ot seem to be
<acheronuk> cjwatson: as you see there, it has today tried test there which are inevitably going to crash and burn
<cjwatson> if so the solution is NOT badtest, but to fix whatever's dispatching that
<acheronuk> slangasek I think ignored a similarly anomalous case for use a week or two ago, and he could not see why the infra was trying to run tests either
<acheronuk> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25118119/
<acheronuk> so seems a corner case to me that the infra fails to handle well
<cjwatson> sure, and I don't think it's right to continue bludgeoning around it with badtest rather than tracking it down, especially once there's >1 occurrence
<cjwatson> it's probably somewhere in lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu britney2/policies/autopkgtest.py AutopkgtestPolicy.tests_for_source
<acheronuk> cjwatson: my fault. I should have started out with a better explanation today. :(
<acheronuk> fixing the issue at it's root cause is obviously the by far preferable option
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysdig (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1 => 0.8.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysdig [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.8.0-1ubuntu1]
<cjwatson> acheronuk,slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+merge/327610, I think ...
<apw> cjwatson, cirtainly that looks believeable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rsyslog (trusty-proposed/main) [7.4.4-1ubuntu2.6 => 7.4.4-1ubuntu2.7] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please do something for gdal? removing armhf of openscenegraph, openscenegraph-3.5 and osgearth might be nice
<LocutusOfBorg> I really don't care about how much stuff is broken there, unless qt people want to bring back GLES into a working state
<LocutusOfBorg> I really don't think such software can realistically run on that hardware
<bdmurray> infinity or sil2100: Could you review my update-manager & ubuntu-release-upgrader uploads in the X and Z SRU queues?
<infinity> bdmurray: I'll get there soon, yep.
<infinity> (unless sil2100 beats me to it)
<bdmurray> infinity: thanks
<sil2100> I am not yet fully stationary, might be in an hour
<slashd> sil2100, Just as an FYI, I have done the dogfooding we talked about for ksh. No rush, it can wait your next vanguard days.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doctemplates [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doctemplates [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doctemplates [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<mitya57> slangasek, hi, what is your opinion on removing ubuntu-ui-toolkit & rdeps and landing Qt 5.9 this week?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox Did you see my email to the DMB?
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: I did
<cyphermox> sorry, I didn't get to it yet
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: just mate-hud right?
<rbasak> flexiondotorg, cyphermox: it's on my todo.
<rbasak> (but take it if you want)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doctemplates [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
<clivejo> mitya57: *waves* you are here too :)
 * mitya57 waves back to clivejo
<cyphermox> rbasak: I'll do it
<cyphermox> (done)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added mate-hud to ubuntu-mate in artful
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox Thanks!
<bdmurray> infinity: any progress on those SRU reviews?
<infinity> bdmurray: The update-manager changelog doesn't mention why the sandbox optoin was removed from the manpage.
<infinity> bdmurray: I assume because it was removed from the code ages ago, and no one noticed the docs?
<infinity> bdmurray: Except, no.  You removed it in artful just now, apparently.
<bdmurray> infinity: Which release? I'll add it back it isn't SRU worthy
<infinity> bdmurray: Both.
<bdmurray> infinity: well hunh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (zesty-proposed/main) [1:17.04.3 => 1:17.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.6 => 1:16.04.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected update-manager [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:17.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected update-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.7]
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, sorted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.22]
<bdmurray> infinity: although I misread there -^
<infinity> Well job.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
<bdmurray> I think I misread because we both rejected that 16.04.7 one at the same time.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ejabberd-contrib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [s390x] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ejabberd-contrib [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [arm64] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ejabberd-contrib [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ejabberd-contrib [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:17.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:17.04.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msitools [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.96-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msitools [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.96-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dcso-bloom [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dcso-bloom [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvecpf [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cereal-vector [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openssl [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openssl [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-simple [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-utilities [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-config-schema [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfizmo [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tagshare [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cereal-vector [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tls-session-manager [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tagshare [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfizmo [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-utilities [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-config-schema [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-simple [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tls-session-manager [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msitools [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.96-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msitools [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.96-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (xenial-proposed) [229-4ubuntu19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bsm-pool [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161215.0.502d32d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mgutz-ansi [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170206.0.9520e82-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jasonish-go-idsrules [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170503.0.c646b91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dcso-bloom [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: no-littering-el [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-universalify [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap-el [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-obj [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-treetime [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0+20170607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-omniauth-authentiq [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-hashie-forbidden-attributes [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-public-suffix [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hupper [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-citrus [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ejabberd-contrib [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-wstool [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ejabberd-contrib [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openssl [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cereal-vector [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openssl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-config-schema [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dcso-bloom [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-callback-stream [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-dot-prop [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfizmo [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-crypto-random-string [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ansistyles [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-config-schema [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-utilities [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfizmo [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cyclist [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-estree-walker [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mimic-response [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tagshare [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-builtins [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-import-lazy [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-utilities [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-editor [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cereal-vector [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tagshare [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tls-session-manager [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-reference [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-leven [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-p-timeout [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-semver-diff [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-url-parse-lax [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-simple [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-iferr [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-locate-character [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-split2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tls-session-manager [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-path-dirname [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lazy-property [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pump [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-netfields [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-asgiref [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-kaitaistruct [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-simple [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msitools [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.96-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msitools [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.96-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dcso-bloom [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dcso-bloom [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openssl [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openssl [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cereal-vector [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cereal-vector [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-config-schema [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tagshare [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-config-schema [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tagshare [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-simple [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tls-session-manager [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfizmo [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-simple [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfizmo [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-utilities [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tls-session-manager [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> mitya57: hi, I am sprinting this week and unlikely to be able to commit the attention to handle those removals
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: vala-panel (artful-proposed/primary) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1]
<mapreri> flexiondotorg: I'll review vala-panel-appmenu again once vala-panel (here ↑) lands, so I can build easily.  Please consider pinging me when it happens, I'll most likely miss the "accepted" email…
<mapreri> mhh, wait.  if I remember right you don't even get a single mail when it's accepted, so the chance you notice it by I don't are probably smaller.  damn.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tools-analyzer-clojure [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vim-bitbake [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0~git20170710-1] (no packageset)
<mitya57> slangasek, ack
<flexiondotorg> mapreri Thanks for the vala-panel upload. More so given the hour! Thanks :-)
<flexiondotorg> Laney could you ACK vala-panel in the artful NEW queue please?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: fraid not
<Laney> try a french person
<flexiondotorg> didrocks ^
<flexiondotorg> mapreri is reviewing/sponsoring uploads for me and vala-panel-appmenu Depends: vala-panel.
<flexiondotorg> didrocks So if you can ACK vala-panel that would help us out :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dcso-bloom [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cereal-vector [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-config-schema [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-simple [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-simple [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tagshare [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tls-session-manager [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfizmo [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msitools [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.96-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dcso-bloom [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-config-schema [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tagshare [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tls-session-manager [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.0.0.0-1]
<didrocks> will have a look today :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msitools [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.96-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-asgiref [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-kaitaistruct [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-openssl [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vim-bitbake [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0~git20170710-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cereal-vector [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-utilities [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pump [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-openssl [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-simple [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-netfields [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfizmo [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tools-analyzer-clojure [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.9-1]
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.86.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ejabberd-contrib [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dcso-bloom [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jasonish-go-idsrules [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170503.0.c646b91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cereal-vector [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-config-schema [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-config-schema [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-simple [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tagshare [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-utilities [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ejabberd-contrib [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dcso-bloom [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cereal-vector [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-simple [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-utilities [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tls-session-manager [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tls-session-manager [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfizmo [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.6.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap-el [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bsm-pool [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20161215.0.502d32d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-config-schema [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-utilities [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfizmo [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.6.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msitools [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.96-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ansistyles [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-callback-stream [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cyclist [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-editor [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mgutz-ansi [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0~git20170206.0.9520e82-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tls-session-manager [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msitools [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.96-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-builtins [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-dot-prop [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-iferr [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-obj [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lazy-property [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-locate-character [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-p-timeout [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tagshare [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted no-littering-el [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-estree-walker [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-reference [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mimic-response [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-semver-diff [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-universalify [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hupper [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-wstool [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.13-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-hashie-forbidden-attributes [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.6.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-import-lazy [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-path-dirname [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-url-parse-lax [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-citrus [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-openssl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-public-suffix [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ejabberd-contrib [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-openssl [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ejabberd-contrib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dcso-bloom [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doctemplates [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msitools [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.96-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openssl [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.86.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-treetime [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0+20170607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cereal-vector [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvecpf [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.86.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.86.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ejabberd-contrib [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ejabberd-contrib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcab [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcab [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.86.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.86.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ejabberd-contrib [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcab [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcab [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dcso-bloom [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cereal-vector [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-config-schema [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doctemplates [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcab [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [0.7-3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.86.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcab [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dcso-bloom [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doctemplates [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doctemplates [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-simple [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tagshare [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tls-session-manager [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msitools [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.96-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcab [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doctemplates [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-utilities [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfizmo [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msitools [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.96-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-openssl [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ejabberd-contrib [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2017.07.17~dfsg0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfizmo [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msitools [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.96-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cereal-vector [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvecpf [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tagshare [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-openssl [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0~r12254-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmama [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmama [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmama [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmama [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmama [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmama [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.2.2.1-11.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected vala-panel [source] (artful-proposed) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1]
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: FYI ^
<didrocks> (issues in COPYING/LICENSE file shipped upstream, the rest of the source package looks ok. detail in the rejection message)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks ack
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please have a review of virtualbox-hwe in xenial queue?
<LocutusOfBorg> and virtualbox-lts-zesty, which probably needs to die in flavour of the hwe above naming
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I've not received a rejection message.
<apw> probabally gone to the signer
<didrocks> yeah, the signer should have got
<didrocks> basically, as said, COPYING/LICENSE shipped upstream don't match the source file licenses
<didrocks> the rest is +1
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I don't quite follow.
<flexiondotorg> And I need to get this resolved urgently. So, I have questions :-)
<flexiondotorg> Does this mean the LICENSE entry in debian/copyright is incorrectly attributed to another LICENSE?
<flexiondotorg> *license?
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: no, it means that there is only one LICENSE file in the upstream source
<didrocks> which is LGPL3
<didrocks> where some of the code is LGPL3, but other parts is GPL3 and LGPL2.1
<didrocks> so, you need to have those shipped, as per license requires, in the upstream tarball when they do a release
<flexiondotorg> So all those variations of licenses need to be upstreamed?
<didrocks> every license that require to receive a local copy with the source
<flexiondotorg> I fear Ubuntu MATE will not be able to Alpha 2 :-(
<didrocks> this is why you generally have a COPYING.LGPL and so on
<sil2100> apw: thanks for handling the kernel srus! Im in transit today so I dont have a reliable connection
<apw> sil2100, np
<didrocks> alpha2 is in a week, if you poke upstream and get them to have a release, plenty of time
<flexiondotorg> So is COPYING.LGPL a single file that includes all the licenses?
<cjwatson> policy shouldn't require getting a new upstream release done
<flexiondotorg> didrocks ^
<didrocks> yeah, just getting a tarball with those file
<didrocks> (generally, they do a release for this)
<didrocks> but yeah, can be repacked
<cjwatson> particularly for licences that are in /usr/share/common-licenses/ - debian/copyright is specifically allowed to refer to those
<cjwatson> interpretations that require a new upstream release here are IMO wrong
<didrocks> well, you still need a repacked tarball with those, correct?
<didrocks> (and not in the diff.gz)
<cjwatson> nonsense
<flexiondotorg> I will certainly make sure the is upstreamed. I am committing their already.
<flexiondotorg> But I need to get these packages landed.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: there is generally multiple files, COPYING.LGPL3, COPYING.GPL…
<cjwatson> the baseline requirement is that it has to be all correctly documented in debian/copyright, and licences not in common-licenses need a copy of the licence text there
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Understood. Thanks. I'll sort that soon.
<cjwatson> (while licences in common-licenses are fine to just have a pointer)
<cjwatson> it's *good* to get upstream to issue a tarball with the full licence text of course, but it's not necessary if their intent to use that licence is clear
<flexiondotorg> I certain the debian/copyright is correct.
<didrocks> so if the pointer is fine (I was taught differently and people exercised this differently even in ubuntu), then, we can responsor/accept
<didrocks> meanwhile, would be good to have upstream shipping them
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I've add that to my Trello and will action it laster this week.
<apw> didrocks, you can accept things out of the rejected queue
<didrocks> apw: ah, I never did that
<didrocks> thanks flexiondotorg
 * didrocks tries
<didrocks> oh indeed, never tried it, done
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: I'll look at the binNEW once they are ready
<apw> yeah it is most non-intuitive that that works
<didrocks> thanks for the hint apw :)
<apw> np
<flexiondotorg> didrocks apw cjwatson Thanks!
<cjwatson> I think we sometimes get ratchet effects over time where we end up with stricter and stricter interpretations being passed around
 * apw nods
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, I never remember, should we report something like: old binaries left on amd64: glusterfs-dbg (from 3.10.3-0ubuntu2) to Archive Admins?
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember autodecruft being automatic for dbg packages
<cjwatson> and there are more difficult edge cases here, in situations where the upstream intent *isn't* in fact clear, or they ship no licence statement at all, that kind of thing
<cjwatson> "autodecruft" is a Debian-specific term
<LocutusOfBorg> well, the Ubuntu equivalent :)
<cjwatson> and there's nothing that's automatic specifically for *-dbg
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok, so should I file a bug?
<cjwatson> no
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, they should be appearing on the NBS report i think, and being handled there
<cjwatson> I'll deal with it
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<cjwatson> apw: there's an edge case where NBS only in -proposed doesn't get reported
<cjwatson> other than in proposed-migration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> i.e. successive versions in -proposed that don't get migrated, and binaries are dropped from one to the next
<apw> cjwatson, yeah i get those a lot with kernels which rotate in proposed and have to handle them manually
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: .
<cjwatson> right, same thing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-acme [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.3-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-letsencrypt [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.4.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-acme [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.9.3-2~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-certbot [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.9.3-1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-certbot-apache [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.9.3-1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python-certbot-nginx [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.9.3-1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python-certbot-apache [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python-certbot [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python-certbot-nginx [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected virtualbox-lts-zesty [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3]
<apw> ^ certbot stuff is all being updated to a newer set
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-87.110~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-87.110~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gopass [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrilbo [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gopass [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-cocaine [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrilbo [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gopass [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrilbo [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rbnacl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-sequenced [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gopass [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-roo [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrilbo [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skeleton [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jira [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
 * mapreri was very very confused in seeing a REJECT followed by an ACCEPT of the very same upload u.U
<mapreri> didrocks: thanks for highlighting that, I missed it!  (but I agree, I've uploaded packages (and had them accepted) without full license text, and i was aware of the faul)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.3.65-0ubuntu1]
<didrocks> mapreri: np, binaries reviewed and accepted now ^
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: FYI ^
<apw> mapreri, accepting out of rejected is a thing
<Ukikie> Perhaps not a common thing, though.
<mapreri> cool, I'll see if I manage to do the other one today, but I'm travelling and last night I failed at sleeping so might not manage today /cc flexiondotorg
<mapreri> apw: yes, I've read about it in the backlog (first time I heard of it though)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gopass [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gopass [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrilbo [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gopass [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gopass [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrilbo [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrilbo [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jira [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-roo [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skeleton [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrilbo [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rbnacl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-cocaine [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-sequenced [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gopass [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gopass [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrilbo [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrilbo [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gopass [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrilbo [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gopass [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrilbo [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-rollup-pluginutils [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-toml-rb [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-89.97] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> nice to have the build queue being some approximation of responsive again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-rollup-pluginutils [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-bcrypt-pbkdf [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-toml-rb [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
<ginggs> hi archive admins, could bcftools:armhf be removed from artful please? it doesn't build on any 32-bit architecture in debian
<ginggs> paleomix is the only reverse-dependency, and it is arch all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kexec-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [1:2.0.6-0ubuntu2.2 => 1:2.0.6-0ubuntu2.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-rollup-plugin-json [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-rollup-plugin-string [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<flexiondotorg> mapreri :-)
<flexiondotorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala-panel
 * flexiondotorg stands by for vala-panel-appmenu review ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-89.97]
<flexiondotorg> mapreri https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1699334
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699334 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vala-panel-appmenu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<slashd> rbasak, Good morning, could you please look at "kexec-tools" in the Trusty upload queue to start building in -proposed if you have time and if everything pass your verification ?
<slashd> tinoco^
<ahasenack> hi, can someone please accept my nominations for this bug? Thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/+bug/1698758
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698758 in libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql (Debian) "Encrypted password causes segmentation fault" [Unknown,New]
<rbasak> ahasenack: done
<ahasenack> thanks
<rbasak> slashd: in the queue. Not sure if I'll get to it today, sorry. It wasn't in the Trusty queue when I started processing it earlier!
<slashd> rbasak, no problem I'll ping the vanguard tomorrow
<slashd> thanks for the quick reply
<slashd> tinoco, ^
<tinoco> slashd: rbasak: tku very much.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rsyslog [source] (trusty-proposed) [7.4.4-1ubuntu2.7]
<flexiondotorg> Laney I uploaded 'marco' to artful yesterday and it's still sat in proposed. Any idea why?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#marco   the autopkgtest is still queued
<cjwatson> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running shows a non-trivial queue
<apw> flexiondotorg, showing 38th in the queue, i know we had some issues over night with capacity being used up
<flexiondotorg> Are, so still migrating. Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmonospaceif [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsndifsdl2 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmonospaceif [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmonospaceif [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmonospaceif [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsndifsdl2 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsndifsdl2 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsndifsdl2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmonospaceif [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmonospaceif [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsndifsdl2 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmonospaceif [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmonospaceif [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsndifsdl2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.8.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsndifsdl2 [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.8.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsndifsdl2 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmonospaceif [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsndifsdl2 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.8.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmonospaceif [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsndifsdl2 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.8.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmonospaceif [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsndifsdl2 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.8.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-rollup-plugin-string [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmonospaceif [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.7.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-rollup-plugin-json [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whoopsie (zesty-proposed/main) [0.2.55 => 0.2.55.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whoopsie (xenial-proposed/main) [0.2.52.3 => 0.2.52.4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted skiboot [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.4.3-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<Laney> flexiondotorg: looks like you got your results now
<Laney> accepted: marco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsndifsdl2 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.8.2-4]
<stokachu> infinity:can we get conjure-up removed from the archive for artful? we've been using snaps exclusively for the past 8 months
<infinity> stokachu: And what happens to people who have it installed?
<stokachu> infinity:ok ill do the migration part for the package
<stokachu> to tell them to use snap install instead
<infinity> stokachu: And we probably want that to exist until 18.04 (for people doing 16.04 upgrades).
<infinity> stokachu: Or, alternately, SRU the migration to xenial.
<stokachu> infinity:ok ill do that
<flexiondotorg> Laney Thanks!
 * flexiondotorg waves wine at infinity 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netcfg (zesty-proposed/main) [1.138ubuntu5.1 => 1.138ubuntu5.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netcfg (xenial-proposed/main) [1.135ubuntu4.4 => 1.135ubuntu4.5] (core)
<dannf> slangasek, infinity : trying to look at LP: #1692876 - but i'm not sure what repo to look at
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1692876 in Ubuntu CD Images "ubuntu-server ARM64 ISO images not EFI compliant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1692876
<infinity> dannf: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<infinity> dannf: If you can give me a step-by-step reproducer for qemu, I'd be glad to help.
<infinity> dannf: OTOH, even more glad if you just provide well-explained fixed to review. :P
<infinity> s/fixed/fixes/
<dannf> infinity: thx! will get you a recipe tomorrow, and hopefully a fix as well
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: subvertpy [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-dash-to-panel [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: subvertpy [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: subvertpy [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: subvertpy [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: subvertpy [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: subvertpy [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-dash-to-panel [amd64] (artful-proposed) [9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted subvertpy [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted subvertpy [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted subvertpy [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted subvertpy [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted subvertpy [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted subvertpy [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
<sil2100> acheronuk: hey!
<acheronuk> hi
<sil2100> acheronuk: the KDE 5.9.5 stack on zesty is waiting in -proposed for someone to verify the packages since over 2 months now
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<sil2100> acheronuk: could you get someone to do some testing of those? Would be nice to finally move them one way or another ;)
<acheronuk> sil2100: I know. I have done some asking, but not had much leuck getting help testing. Which is a bit frustrating, as people were keen at the time to see that done. :(
<acheronuk> I will have another attempt in the next week though
<sil2100> acheronuk: ok, as long as it's on your radar then it should be fine, just remember that the deadline is 105 days
<sil2100> After this period we usually nuke packages from -proposed that didn't get enough testing (if we don;t forget of course)
<acheronuk> sil2100: Yep, I'm aware.
<sil2100> Thanks!
<acheronuk> np
<acheronuk> is cyphermox back?
<acheronuk> ummm. not the channel I meant, but this'll do now :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-applets (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.22.0-2 => 3.22.0-2ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, haskell-hashable-extras has been removed from unstable, can I have it removed also in artful?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Looking.
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: And gone.
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<infinity> ... twice.
<LocutusOfBorg> I have some haskell stuff that will probably need a demotion to proposed, but I'll bother when the transition will be near to the end
<LocutusOfBorg> yesterday it was mostly done
<LocutusOfBorg> but the autoimport... made things sad again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-29.33] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-29.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dm-writeboost (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu1 => 2.2.6-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtables-addons (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.10-1ubuntu0.1 => 2.12-0.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xtables-addons [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.12-0.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dm-writeboost [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.6-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.11 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.12] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (zesty-proposed/main) [2.5.0-3ubuntu5.3 => 2.5.0-3ubuntu5.4] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: hi could you take a note for next weeks SRU duty?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: bug 1644607 seems good to be acceptable into -updates by then (I made sure and all is good now)
<ubot5> bug 1644607 in Inkscape "checkerboard background rendering issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644607
<cpaelzer> no not this one
<cpaelzer> hmm
<cpaelzer> bug 1644507 I mean
<ubot5> bug 1644507 in libvirt (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] virt-aa-helper denied access to qcow2 backing file running nova in a snap" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644507
<cpaelzer> better
<apw> cpaelzer, if that is validated, then it will appear on the reports for release when it is baked for the required time
<cpaelzer> apw: I know I need some more to be clear in advance
<cpaelzer> my intention will be clear in 2-4 messages ;-)
<cpaelzer> apw: rbasak: there are further libvirt SRUs I just uploaded to unapproved waiting for the formerly mentioned one to clear the queue
<cpaelzer> so once the former got released (probably next week) could one consider accepting those for bug 1705132 into -proposed?
<ubot5> bug 1705132 in libvirt (Ubuntu Zesty) "Large memory guests, "error: monitor socket did not show up: No such file or directory"" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705132
<cpaelzer> I updated the bug description on the latter to avoid any (other) SRU team member accidentially rejecting it for "already something in the queue" - hope that is enough.
<cpaelzer> apw: rbasak: if there is further guidancehow to handle such cases let me know
<cpaelzer> I just want to line them up as smooth as possible
<apw> cpaelzer, normal behaviour is to try and review it, be told there is one pending, and ignore it
<apw> cpaelzer, putting ni the bug that you want the previous one out first is a good safety measure
<cpaelzer> ok, that I did already
<apw> (i was commending your insight :))
<cpaelzer> then I think this can work out and will get my personal lessons learned if not
<slashd> sil2100, good day, 2 small things if you have time... I've done the sanity test on ksh for the other releases (X/Y/Z) and have commented the LP bug accordingly (LP: #1697501) and could approve the upload of "kexec-tools" in the Trusty queue ? Thanks in advance !
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1697501 in ksh (Debian) "ksh segfault on job_chksave () after it receive a SIGCHLD (Signal 17)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697501
<cyphermox> acheronuk: what's up?
<acheronuk> cyphermox: just this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2017-July/001143.html
<mdeslaur> can someone please release poppler from -proposed, the libreoffice failure is unrelated
<cyphermox> acheronuk: ah, yes
<cyphermox> acheronuk: I'll take care of this today
<sil2100> slashd: sure!
<sil2100> slashd: looking at both now
<slashd> sil2100, thanks
<slashd> tinoco, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netcfg [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.135ubuntu4.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netcfg [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.138ubuntu5.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kexec-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:2.0.6-0ubuntu2.3]
<sil2100> slashd: all done o/
<slashd> rbasak, I saw you release a pkg for cups, and then kind of demoted it, but seems like the pkg is in -proposed still and wanted to have more details about this bug when you have time (LP: #1598300), what are the next step needed ? I tried to ping Till but no answer yet on his side.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1598300 in cups (Ubuntu Xenial) "CUPS web interface stops responding after a while" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598300
<slashd> sil2100, thanks
<rbasak> slashd: AIUI, releasing that is blocked on a fix for bug 1642966. Otherwise we'll cause a large number of users to see errors.
<ubot5> bug 1642966 in cups (Ubuntu Xenial) "package cups-daemon 2.1.3-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642966
<rbasak> The bug is that reconfiguring cups causes an error, which will happen on any SRU.
<slashd> rbasak, ok so basically 1642966 need to be fix before 1598300, I see xenial is nominated but still in triage and unassigned, I'll look at it.
<rbasak> slashd: right. Thanks!
<slashd> rbasak, thanks
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wreq [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wreq [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wreq [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wreq [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wreq [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wreq [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu451.12 => 20101020ubuntu451.13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: vala-panel-appmenu (artful-proposed/primary) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Could I please get an archive admin to look at vala-panel-appmenu when they can? I'd really really like it to go through the new queue today...
<tsimonq2> (cc infinity slangasek)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genht [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casync [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [1+65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genht [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casync [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [1+65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casync [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [1+65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimgscalr-java [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jackson-jr [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [2.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casync [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1+65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsejda-injector-java [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsejda-eventstudio-java [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maven-mapping [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genht [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpdfbox2-java [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maven-artifact-transfer [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genht [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsejda-io-java [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casync [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1+65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genht [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maven-plugin-testing-1.3 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casync [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1+65-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genht [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtwelvemonkeys-java [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casync [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1+65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casync [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1+65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casync [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1+65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genht [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genht [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genht [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jackson-jr [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpdfbox2-java [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsejda-injector-java [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtwelvemonkeys-java [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casync [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1+65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casync [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1+65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genht [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libimgscalr-java [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsejda-io-java [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maven-mapping [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casync [i386] (artful-proposed) [1+65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genht [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maven-artifact-transfer [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.9.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genht [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maven-plugin-testing-1.3 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsejda-eventstudio-java [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wreq [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wreq [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wreq [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wreq [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wreq [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wreq [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.5.0.1-1]
<flexiondotorg> mapreri Thanks for your help!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [source] (artful-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel-appmenu [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel-appmenu [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel-appmenu [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel-appmenu [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel-appmenu [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Virtual hugs to the archive admin that approved vala-panel-appmenu <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-tweak-tool [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.1-0ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: hugs?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Hm? :)
<acheronuk> says above "We accept payment in cash, check or beer"
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Well now there's new binaries...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel-appmenu [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Could the archive admin that approved the source package please take care of the binaries? (or any other aa, doesn't really matter...)
<apw> tsimonq2, man oh man, it takes _time_ to review them
<apw> the last one finished building like 4m ago!
<tsimonq2> apw: Oh, sorry :)
<tsimonq2> apw: Also, *hugs*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whoopsie [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.55.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whoopsie [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.2.52.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsambox-java [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.34-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.5]
<mapreri> flexiondotorg: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.0.27-1~experimental1ubuntu1~artful1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsambox-java [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.34-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iscsitarget (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.3 => 1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iscsitarget [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.20.3+svn502-2ubuntu4.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: libdazzle (artful-proposed/primary) [3.25.4-0ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apt [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.3.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected intel-microcode [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20170707.1~ubuntu16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kexec-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:2.0.10-2ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.435.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-os-brick [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.6.1-0ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected borgbackup [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.10-2~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libepoxy [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu1.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [231-9ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected juju-mongodb3.2 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.2.15-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected openvpn-auth-ldap [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.3-6.1ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dianara [source] (yakkety-backports) [1.3.6-1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pbuilder [source] (yakkety-backports) [0.227~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.1.22-1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nodejs [source] (yakkety-backports) [4.7.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3~16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.1.22-2~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: mozjs52 (artful-proposed/primary) [52.2.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6509 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virtualbox-hwe [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: ^--- If you can verify that over the weekend, I'd like the get the X stack promoted on Monday.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curvedns [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.87-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curvedns [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.87-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hashcat-meta [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [20170615] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redtick [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [00.01.02+git20170220.e6d2e9b+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zktop [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curvedns [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.87-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qdirstat [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weresync [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-mongoengine [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-digitalocean [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meson-mode [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-pep8 [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qdirstat [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curvedns [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.87-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qdirstat [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qdirstat [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rosdep [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.11.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rosinstall [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curvedns [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.87-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curvedns [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.87-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orcania [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hamlib [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qdirstat [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qdirstat [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virtualbox-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virtualbox-hwe [i386] (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello apw, infinity  if you accept the virtualbox-hwe related binaries from xenial new queue I'll be happy to test them later today
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Check.  Doing a quick binary review for sanity.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! will setup xenial in some minutes (on train right now)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Accepted.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virtualbox-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virtualbox-hwe [i386] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3]
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20170622-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 20170718-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (zesty-proposed/universe) [20170622-0ubuntu1~17.04.0 => 20170718-0ubuntu1~17.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20170622-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 => 20170718-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curvedns [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.87-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curvedns [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.87-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curvedns [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.87-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-mongoengine [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hashcat-meta [amd64] (artful-proposed) [20170615]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curvedns [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.87-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curvedns [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.87-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meson-mode [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curvedns [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.87-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hamlib [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orcania [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-pep8 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qdirstat [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qdirstat [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qdirstat [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redtick [amd64] (artful-proposed) [00.01.02+git20170220.e6d2e9b+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rosinstall [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zktop [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-digitalocean [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qdirstat [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rosdep [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.11.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qdirstat [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weresync [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qdirstat [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.4-1]
<acheronuk> cyphermox: sorry to nag, but did that packageset update get run? (I know it can take some time)
<apw> acheronuk, i did see a large update to package sets go by, but then i had assumed that was yakkety wol
<apw> eol
<apw> Notice(queuebot): Packageset: 6509 entries have been added or removed
<acheronuk> apw: sounds like it. I just diff'd our artful one today with yesterday mornings, and had no change except the "generated date"
<acheronuk> no massive hurry, but it would have been good to get new KDE applications release in for flavours Alpha2
<acheronuk> or at least as much of it as poss
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-126.175] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.10.0-28.32~16.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-126.175]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.10.0-28.32~16.04.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> [2017-07-21] Accepted 5.26.0-4 in unstable (medium) (Niko Tyni)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, how much free time you have at debconf? :)
<Laney> ...
<Laney> that's unknowable
<Ukikie> "Not that much"
<Laney> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> :) this was a joke
<LocutusOfBorg> fortunately there is an Ubuntu delta owned by me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-visitors [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [20170404-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> soooooooooooo if nobody steals my merge we might have a transition for 2020
<LocutusOfBorg> :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-visitors [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [20170404-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-visitors [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [20170404-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-visitors [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [20170404-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-visitors [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [20170404-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-visitors [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [20170404-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphene [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphene [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphene [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphene [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphene [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphene [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphene [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphene [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphene [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-visitors [amd64] (artful-proposed) [20170404-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-visitors [armhf] (artful-proposed) [20170404-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-visitors [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [20170404-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphene [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-visitors [arm64] (artful-proposed) [20170404-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-visitors [s390x] (artful-proposed) [20170404-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphene [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphene [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-visitors [i386] (artful-proposed) [20170404-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: haskell-hmt (artful-proposed/primary) [0.15-1~build1]
<LocutusOfBorg> pretty please ^^ apw it is a sync from debian incoming
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, i am buried atm ...
<LocutusOfBorg> no problem
<flexiondotorg> Dear archive admins, is it possible to rollback to a deb in the archive?
<flexiondotorg> I released mate-session-manager 1.18.1 to artful. Turns out, it breaks somethings.
<flexiondotorg> mate-session-manager 1.18.0 is still in the archive. Can it be re-instated?
<flexiondotorg> Or should I uploaded a +really1.18.0 suffixed version of 1.18.0?
<flexiondotorg> Laney cjwatson ^
<apw> the problem you have is if anyone has it installed they would not be downgraded to it
<apw> even if you could replace it in the archive with a lower version
<flexiondotorg> Of course.
<flexiondotorg> So upload with a suffix to 1.18.1 that forces a version bump.
<flexiondotorg> I've seen the +really suffix used. Is that appropriate?
<Laney> If you're the upstream, you might want to release a fixed upstream version.
<Laney> Even if that fix is reverting the bad commit(s)
<flexiondotorg> I'm think of doing precisely that.
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: for Ubuntu, couldn't you just revert the bad commit or two instead of trying to hack together a new tarball
<flexiondotorg> This is just a broken release.
<flexiondotorg> I'll release a reverted version upstream later.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
 * LocutusOfBorg wonders how many people might have done the upgrade of that package in one hour or so for a development ubuntu release
<apw> well you might wonder
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: still a bad idea
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm still honestly interested in how many people use some pre-alpha-2 ubuntu development suite and upgrade it hourly or so
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm pretty sure somebody does this
<apw> as it happens if i was a mate user i would have it
<LocutusOfBorg> you use devel on your laptop?
<LocutusOfBorg> you brave man! :)
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Call me crazy, but for the past 2 or three development cycles, I've ran them on all of my personal machines ever since the day the release opened for development. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't think this is crazy at all
<LocutusOfBorg> just I do dailyjob with my laptop, and the risk of breaking it is not worth the features
<LocutusOfBorg> I ran xenial until some days ago
<apw> yep i convert over when the new name is coined and follow from there, updating roughtly daily
<LocutusOfBorg> when I discovered the new xonotic game was not ready for my old driver, so I upgraded to zesty :p
<apw> though my machine has a tired gnome-shell so i am workign up to rebootng
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: this PC runs artful, updated several time per day
<chiluk> rbasak slangasek is there any chance that one of you will take a look at the intel microcode upload?  It's been sitting in queue for a bit now.
<rbasak> chiluk: sorry I missed it on Wednesday. I'm not long from EOD now, and I suspect slangasek is travelling now. I've added it to my immediate list but I have a few other things I need to finish today too :-/
<chiluk> no worries rbasak, just want to make sure it doesn't get completely dropped.
<rbasak> chiluk: I appreciate the reminder.
<chiluk> I'm sure there are more than a few devs that would like the peace of mind.
<chiluk> I haven't pushed because I was hoping to get some testing on my ppa...
<rbasak> Agreed. I may ask for more than the minimum aging period on this one though.
<chiluk> rbasak agreed,
<chiluk> I won't be pushing for an update to -updates any time soon.
<chiluk> but it would be good to at least have the fix semi-officially available.
<rbasak> Yeah. If in proposed then users can opt in much more easily but be confident of having something a bit more official.
<chiluk> yep
<chiluk> alright back to our day jobs.
<ginggs> hi, does anyone care that http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-python-hypothesis still shows it is running, when that test actually ran successfully on 2017-07-10 15:47:46 UTC ?
<apw> ginggs, i don't see it any more ...
<rbasak> chiluk: presumably you want the newer upload to superseded the previous one in Xenial?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-svm-perl [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbackuppc-xs-perl [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.54-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbackuppc-xs-perl [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.54-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-svm-perl [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgraphics-colorutils-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsystem-info-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.054-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbackuppc-xs-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.54-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgstreamer1-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: matrix-synapse-ldap3 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbackuppc-xs-perl [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.54-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtime-mock-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freedom-maker [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsql-tokenizer-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-svm-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmavenplus [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: httmock [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: controlsfx [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [8.40.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: commons-configuration2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-svm-perl [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbackuppc-xs-perl [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.54-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbackuppc-xs-perl [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.54-1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> apw: that's good, i suppose :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu451.13 => 20101020ubuntu451.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.14]
<chiluk> rbasak, yes
<chiluk> rbasak only approve 20170707 uploads.
<acheronuk> getting multiple autotests fail with 'no space left on device'
<acheronuk> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25141669/
<acheronuk> ~10 or so currenty showing on the 'running' page
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted commons-configuration2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freedom-maker [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted httmock [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted controlsfx [amd64] (artful-proposed) [8.40.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmavenplus [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalgorithm-svm-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalgorithm-svm-perl [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbackuppc-xs-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.54-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbackuppc-xs-perl [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.54-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbackuppc-xs-perl [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.54-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgraphics-colorutils-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsql-tokenizer-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtime-mock-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalgorithm-svm-perl [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbackuppc-xs-perl [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.54-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbackuppc-xs-perl [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.54-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsystem-info-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.054-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalgorithm-svm-perl [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgstreamer1-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbackuppc-xs-perl [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.54-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted matrix-synapse-ldap3 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
<Laney> acheronuk: thanks for the report
<Laney> I recovered some space and killed those jobs
<Laney> should be better now
<acheronuk> :)
<Laney> some *cough* KDE *cough* jobs shuffle a lot of data around
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 363 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghub-el [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: magithub [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+20170516.7fd7343-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghub-plus-el [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apiwrap-el [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
<ginggs> Would someone please 'force-badtest node-v8flags/2.0.11-1' ? it regressed in release (also, FTBFS in Debian #866065 since the same time as the tests started failing; 2017-06-27)
<ubot5> Debian bug 866065 in src:node-v8flags "node-v8flags FTBFS: Error: Cannot find module 'async'" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/866065
<flocculant> infinity slangasek - when installing without network - should someone be able to try to install 3rd party software? eg is it on the iso *shrug* http://i.imgur.com/XE7R7xq.png
<flocculant> not sure about pinging Steve there :)
<infinity> flocculant: It is not on the ISO, intentionally.
<infinity> flocculant: Perhaps the bug here is that said button shouldn't be lit up unless ubiquity can see the outside world.
<infinity> Might be an ordering issue, though.
<infinity> Well, I guess it could just use the same heuristic as "install updates".
<infinity> Which I think is just "online/offline".
#ubuntu-release 2017-07-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, hello, quick question: was removing polygen intended? LP: #1702913 suggests demotion to proposed was enough
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1702913 in polygen (Ubuntu) "ocaml 4.04 transition; FTBFS demote to proposed" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702913
<LocutusOfBorg> lots of the above packages have been just kicked out from artful*
 * LocutusOfBorg does some no-change rebuilds to make them reappear in proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cmigrep (artful-proposed/primary) [1.5-14build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ocamlbricks (artful-proposed/primary) [0.90+bzr400-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ocaml-deriving (artful-proposed/primary) [0.1.1a-3build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ocaml-reins (artful-proposed/primary) [0.1a-6build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: polygen (artful-proposed/primary) [1.0.6.ds2-15build2]
<LocutusOfBorg> and here they are ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apiwrap-el [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghub-plus-el [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghub-el [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted magithub [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2+20170516.7fd7343-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.18.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-hmt (artful-proposed/primary) [0.15-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> pleaase ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't know why it hasn't been autosyncd... it is two days old in debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected haskell-hmt [source] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmt [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmt [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmt [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmt [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmt [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmt [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hmt [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (zesty-backports/universe) [145-1~ubuntu17.04.1 => 146-1~ubuntu17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (zesty-backports) [146-1~ubuntu17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (xenial-backports/universe) [145-1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 146-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (xenial-backports) [146-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected cmigrep [source] (artful-proposed) [1.5-14build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected polygen [source] (artful-proposed) [1.0.6.ds2-15build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ocaml-deriving [source] (artful-proposed) [0.1.1a-3build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ocaml-reins [source] (artful-proposed) [0.1a-6build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numba [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ocamlbricks [source] (artful-proposed) [0.90+bzr400-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numba [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.34.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmt [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmt [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmt [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numba [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmt [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmt [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hmt [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numba [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.34.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-permute-perl [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-multitouch [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0~rc3-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-permute-perl [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-permute-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-permute-perl [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-multitouch [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0~rc3-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-multitouch [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0~rc3-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-multitouch [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0~rc3-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-permute-perl [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-multitouch [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0~rc3-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalgorithm-permute-perl [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-multitouch [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0~rc3-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: github-backup [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170301-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: github-backup [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170301-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: github-backup [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170301-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: github-backup [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170301-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: github-backup [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170301-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-16
<sil2100> coreycb: hey! Could you also verify LP: #1765122 ? I could then release the whole stack
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1765122 in nova (Ubuntu Bionic) "qemu-img execute not mocked in unit tests" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765122
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pike7.8 (xenial-proposed/universe) [7.8.866-5build1 => 7.8.866-5ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest python-ruffus/2.7-1/amd64' in ubuntu-release hints?
<ginggs> also 'force-badtest r-bioc-biocparallel/1.14.2-1/s390x r-bioc-biocparallel/1.14.2-1/armhf' in adconrad hints, please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pike8.0 (xenial-proposed/universe) [8.0.164-1build1 => 8.0.164-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted exo [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lshw [source] (bionic-proposed) [02.18-0.1ubuntu6.18.04.1]
<apw> ginggs, done
<ginggs> apw: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wokkel [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.48.2-0ubuntu2 => 2.48.2-0ubuntu3] (core)
<juliank> sil2100: ^ fixed the failing test case for glib2.0/xenial, this will unblock glib2.0 itself (whic ch FTBFS currently) and a bit of stuff for the trigger stuff I think
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.96.24.32.4]
<sil2100> juliank: thanks! Will get to it in a moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slang2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.3.0-2ubuntu1 => 2.3.0-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected udisks2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.6-3ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.7.6-3 => 2.7.6-3ubuntu0.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted udisks2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.6-3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-artwork [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.71.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glance [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2:17.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leela-zero [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leela-zero [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leela-zero [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leela-zero [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leela-zero [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted murano-dashboard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.0.0~b1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-redox-syscall [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-redox-syscall [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-redox-syscall [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fuchsia-zircon-sys [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fuchsia-zircon-sys [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
<coreycb> sil2100: i've verified LP: #1765122. thanks!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1765122 in nova (Ubuntu Bionic) "qemu-img execute not mocked in unit tests" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765122
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you review my upload of u-r-u to the bionic queue?
<sil2100> bdmurray: sure
<bdmurray> sil2100: thanks, I fixed that one concern you had too regarding ref being undefined
<sil2100> bdmurray: oh, thanks, that'll make me feel a bit better then!
<bdmurray> sil2100: well, thanks for catching it!
<sil2100> cyphermox: hey! I was thinking about what to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1770082 <- so apparently it seems it's something very specific in the test environment of the person that reported the SRU regression, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770082 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-networkd not renaming devices on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> cyphermox: since it's tracked in a separate bug and only one person seems affected, I'm eager to just release it, but wanted to first touch base to make sure what you think
<sil2100> Since I wouldn't want to introduce a regression with this update
<sil2100> cyphermox: do you still want to wait a bit and investigate more?
<cyphermox> no, I think we're good
<cyphermox> like you say, it seems specific to the testing environment, I can't reproduce these issues, nor can I see why renaming would break dhcp
<sil2100> Ok o/
<sil2100> eh, looks like I can't release an SRU because I'm getting 503 from LP all the time, great
<sil2100> Actually I can't even send out a comment
<sil2100> bdmurray: could you re-upload with -v? Since the .changes file is missing the old bugs
<bdmurray> sil2100: Oh yeah, that's what I get for working on the weekend. ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.20 => 1:18.04.21] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.21]
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: o/ I'm looking at your virtualbox uploads now and just wanted to make sure - basically most of debian/virtualbox-guest-x11.postinst is commented-out in this upload, is that intentional?
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: just want to make sure it's not some debugging/testing leftover
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: ah, I actually see it might be wanted, due to the .init changes?
<LocutusOfBorg> sure sil2100 :)
<LocutusOfBorg> exactly
<LocutusOfBorg> the same is in cosmic
<LocutusOfBorg> don't ask me to remove it, I'll do in one year or two maybe :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: heh ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> (I want to be conservative with vbox, so less changes even better)
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: btw. can I have a request? Could you re-upload the -hwe version with the source re-built with -v5.1.34-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 used? Since right now the .changes file doesn't have any bugs attached
<sil2100> And without that the SRU tools won't be able to properly track it
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, I can do it tonight :/ I have connection issues here, no way to connect to LP without tethering
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.1.38-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: ok, no worries, I'll accept all the others in the meantime
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.1.38-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octave [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.0.0-3ubuntu9.2]
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: I'll also reject the old -hwe for now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-hwe [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted postgresql-common [source] (xenial-proposed) [173ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected freshplayerplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.9-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected freshplayerplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.9-0ubuntu0~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dochelp [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bumblebee [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.2.1-10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lttng-modules [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maxima [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.37.2-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib2.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.48.2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neurodebian [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.37.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nevow (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.2-1 => 0.14.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vte2.91 (bionic-proposed/main) [0.52.2-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 0.52.2-1ubuntu1~18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.1.34-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, I did it :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1011.14] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nevow [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nevow [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.13.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-hwe [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected lxqt-archiver [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.96-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qemu [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qemu [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qemu [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qemu [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qemu [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qemu [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qemu [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qemu [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected qemu-ovmf-secureboot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptsetup [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptsetup [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptsetup [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptsetup [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptsetup [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptsetup [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptsetup [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptsetup [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptsetup [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptsetup [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptsetup [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptsetup [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2:2.0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server (xenial-proposed/main) [2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.7 => 2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.8] (desktop-core, xorg)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat8 (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.5.30-1ubuntu1.2 => 8.5.30-1ubuntu1.3] (kubuntu)
<sil2100> o/ I will be preparing a -base language-pack refresh for bionic today
<apw> sil2100, fun ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guile-2.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.11+1-10 => 2.0.11+1-10ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guile-2.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.13+1-5build2 => 2.0.13+1-5ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (xenial-proposed/main) [9.4ubuntu4.6 => 9.4ubuntu4.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.30 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.31] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.0-6981-g011e51b7a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ostree (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018.4-2 => 2018.6-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nux (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.8+18.04.20180613.5-0ubuntu1 => 4.0.8+18.04.20180622.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg (bionic-proposed/main) [1:7.7+19ubuntu7 => 1:7.7+19ubuntu7.1] (core, xorg) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates-java (bionic-proposed/main) [20170930ubuntu1 => 20180516ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipmitool (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.18-5build1 => 1.8.18-5ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fusiondirectory (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.19-1 => 1.0.19-1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (xenial-proposed) [9.4ubuntu4.7]
<doko> apw: ping about linux linux autopkg test failures on arm64 and s390x
<apw> doko, ack ...
<apw> doko, ok i am told we are expecting test-suite fixes for those
<apw> doko, but none are fatal, if you have things that are only held by those i could look at hinting them
<doko> apw: just binutils, I updated gcc-7 and gcc-8, they were stuck there for five days because of this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guile-2.2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+1-3build1 => 2.2.3+1-3ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<doko> did the seeds move?
<doko> $ bzr co lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.cosmic
<doko> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.cosmic/".
<tsimonq2> doko: They were converted to Git a few months back.
<apw> that
<doko> new location?
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Other Ubuntu seeds are under https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+git
<rbasak> I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement#Changing_the_Seeds a while ago
<rbasak> And emailed the list about it :)
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-docs [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-docs [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1011.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-28.30~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-28.30~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-getting-started-docs [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.2-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-28.30~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-28.30~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-user-docs [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.2+git20180715-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: console-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [1.178ubuntu2 => 1.178ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted console-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.178ubuntu2.1]
<doko> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.txt isn't updated anymore
<slangasek> doko: it's 1h30m old, are you looking for something newer than that?
<ginggs> how can i check which version of autodep8 is on the autopkgtesters?
<ginggs> i believe there are changes in 0.13 needed for the octave* autopkgtests
<doko> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> doko: there's an archive-reports run that's started 14 minutes ago; shall we wait to see what happens?
<doko> sure
<slangasek> doko: ok, finished and no new output.  I'm not really in a position to dig deeper right now
<doko> slangasek: it's updated now
<slangasek> ok
<bdmurray> sil2100: I've uploaded another nevow for bionic which fixes the FTBFS
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nevow (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.2-1ubuntu1 => 0.14.2-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Landing a Qt transition that bumps two patch versions in ~ two hours unless someone speaks up.
<tsimonq2> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291
<tsimonq2> er, s/patch/minor/ if we're talking semver...
<tsimonq2> (5.9.5 -> 5.11.1)
<tsimonq2> Qt incoming!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu12 => 2.02-2ubuntu12] (core)
 * acheronuk hides
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.1 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.2 => 1.93.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debiman [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180711.cb414bd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debiman [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180711.cb414bd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debiman [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180711.cb414bd-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtgamepad-everywhere-src [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtgamepad-everywhere-src [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nevow [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtgamepad-everywhere-src [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debiman [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180711.cb414bd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debiman [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180711.cb414bd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtgamepad-everywhere-src [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debiman [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180711.cb414bd-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtgamepad-everywhere-src [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtgamepad-everywhere-src [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fusiondirectory [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.19-1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipmitool [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.18-5ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guile-2.0 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.13+1-5ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guile-2.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.11+1-10ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fusiondirectory [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.8.8-3ubuntu2.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted django-countries [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.4.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ltsp [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.5.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wokkel [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qgis [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.8.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dovecot [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pike7.8 [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.8.866-5ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pike8.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.164-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.4-1ubuntu4]
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ca-certificates-java [source] (bionic-proposed) [20180516ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-29.31] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-29.31] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-29.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-29.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pkgbinarymangler (bionic-proposed/main) [138 => 138.18.04.0] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> doko, slangasek: Bug 1708326 is blocking the Qt transition; please remove qtubuntu from cosmic and cosmic-proposed.
<ubot5> bug 1708326 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "RM: obsolete product" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708326
<apw> tsimonq2, how is it blocking it, it doesn't have any binaries even, what an odd package
<apw> oh it is ftbfs, ignore me
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> apw: Just occurred to me that you're an AA, hi :)
<apw> tsimonq2, followed up on it; gone
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> apw: bug 1782326 is also blocking the transition; could I get a removal there too?
<ubot5> bug 1782326 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Please remove qtpim from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782326
<ginggs> apw: if you're in the mood for removals, please src:blac-pvm LP: #1771087
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1771087 in blacs-pvm (Ubuntu) "Please remove src:blacs-mpi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771087
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-terminal (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.7.3-0ubuntu1 => 0.8.7.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (xubuntu)
<apw> ginggs, cleared up those two
<tsimonq2> apw: "that does not mean it is unused" it hasn't seen an upstream commit in over a year
<tsimonq2> With no rdeps in a non-LTS release, I doubt it's still being used :)
<tsimonq2> The reason it wasn't removed in the Unity 8 purge is an rdep on ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<apw> tsimonq2, indeed, but that tell me if a user might be using it, whatever it is :)  which is why i left it in -proposed
<apw> tsimonq2, it shouldn't stop you in there
<tsimonq2> apw: OK
<apw> i am sure it will be purged from -proposed when we close in on release
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> Thanks apw
<ginggs> apw: ta!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.33.1ubuntu2 => 2.34.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.33.1+18.04ubuntu2 => 2.34.1+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.33.1~14.04 => 2.34.1~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcb [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.13-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.13-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected slang2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.0-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slang2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.3.0-2ubuntu1 => 2.3.0-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slang2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.0-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcb [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.13-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcb [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.13-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcb [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.13-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xorg-server [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.13-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.31]
<tsimonq2> ffmpeg and Qt transitions are very likely going to get tangled.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.14.2-2] (no packageset)
<doko> tsimonq2: already is, via gazebo
<tsimonq2> doko: ack
<tsimonq2> ffmpeg 4.0 comes in on the next autosync ftr
<doko> pff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.14.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.14.2-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> ftr once ffmpeg hits cosmic-proposed, qtwebengine will be FTBFS until we get a one line patch in there fixing it
<tsimonq2> (not FTBFS now, but if qtwebengine needs to be rebuilt, which it probably will need to be)
<tsimonq2> We're also having issues with arm64, so I'll go ahead and start testing that qtwebengine patch in a PPA with the new ffmpeg so when it comes time to no-change rebuild ffmpeg rdeps in Ubuntu I can have a patch in hand
<doko> ginggs: 64bit builds of scalapack seem to hang in the testsuite ...
<ginggs> doko: i think openmpi is a bit broken again
<ginggs> doko: new upload coming soon https://alioth-lists.debian.net/pipermail/debian-med-packaging/2018-July/064101.html
<doko> ginggs: isn't xnox member of that team? ;p
<tjaalton> rbasak: missing sru info from the bug is no reason to reject an upload
<xnox> doko, =))))) do i need to remove myself from it for two weeks?! =)))))
<tjaalton> rbasak: I'm about to EOW for holidays, will look into it in two weeks unless someone beats me to it..
<tjaalton> rbasak: that was about the xserver upload to xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.14.2-2] (no packageset)
<doko> tjaalton: fyi, xserver is stuck in -proposed
<tjaalton> doko: I know. infinity ^ please review the removal requests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dkms (bionic-proposed/main) [2.3-3ubuntu9.1 => 2.3-3ubuntu9.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<rbalint> rbasak, could you please check pkgbinarymangler in bionic Unapproved?
<rbalint> rbasak, it is needed to rebuild perl to fix LP: #1574351 which would be great to have included in the point release as the bug is quite hot
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574351 in perl (Ubuntu) "package libperl5.22 5.22.1-9 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libperl5.22/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libperl5.22:i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574351
<rbasak> tjaalton: honestly? You should know better, and you're wasting the SRU team's time. Please do the SRU information before uploading. Then we don't need to look multiple times.
<rbasak> tjaalton: it's quite frustrating when most of my SRU work is chasing after people who already know what they should be doing.
<rbasak> tjaalton: I asked this question of the SRU team when a majority were present, and I was told that rejecting for this reason is acceptable. You can recover from the reject queue if you need.
<rbasak> (I try to be more lenient with new contributors, etc, but you certainly aren't)
 * apw remembers the conversation, rejecting so we didn't have to keep scanning them was deemed acceptable
<apw> as you say we can accept them from the reject queue too
<rbasak> rbalint: I was already looking at it, but I've been interrupted by lunch and have meetings soon. Hopefully I'll get it in before meetings start, but if not, I expect to do it before my EOD today.
<rbalint> rbasak, thanks!
<tsimonq2> Could someone please review that VLC upload in the Bionic queue? I just got clarification from the Debian Maintainer on a few things, and there's a CVE fix as part of that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlc (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-0ubuntu0.1 => 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla)
<rbasak> tsimonq2: I'll look at it after pkgbinarymangler for you, time permitting.
<tsimonq2> rbasak: Thanks.
<rbasak> tsimonq2: CVE fix though - should this go in the security pocket?
<tsimonq2> rbasak: Good point... there's bugfixes here, but I can ask sarnold when he gets up (early morning for him now) if he wants to just do that.
<tsimonq2> rbasak: It bumps two patch versions.
<rbasak> tsimonq2: just to ensure that people selecting only security updates get the CVE fix
<rbasak> tsimonq2: up to the security team if they want to take the fixes or if they want the fixes to go through the SRU process.
<rbasak> If the latter, then it's a judgement call what order to do it in I guess.
<tsimonq2> ACK.
<tsimonq2> sarnold: Hello :)
<tsimonq2> sarnold: bug 1774067 for details, fixing CVE-2018-11529
<ubot5> bug 1774067 in vlc (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to bugfix release 3.0.3 in Bionic" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774067
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3-3ubuntu9.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pkgbinarymangler [source] (bionic-proposed) [138.18.04.0]
<apw> tsimonq2, remember it needs tobuild against -security to go in -security
<tsimonq2> apw: Well if it goes that direction it goes through their PPA anyway, right?
<rbasak> tsimonq2: yeah - to be clear, that's why I didn't want to accept until we know what we're doing with that.
<apw> tsimonq2, needs to go through one of those yes
<tsimonq2> (It "should" I should say)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.14.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-settings (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.5 => 18.04.6] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-plugins (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.6-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected alsa-plugins [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smartmontools (trusty-proposed/main) [6.2+svn3841-1.2 => 6.2+svn3841-1.2ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffmpeg [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7:4.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffmpeg [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7:4.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keystone [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:14.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffmpeg [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7:4.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffmpeg [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7:4.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.2 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffmpeg [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7:4.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffmpeg [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7:4.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffmpeg [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [7:4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffmpeg [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [7:4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffmpeg [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [7:4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keystone [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2:14.0.0~b2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffmpeg [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [7:4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffmpeg [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [7:4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffmpeg [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [7:4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcb [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcb [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [5.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcb [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcb [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcb [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [5.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [5.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-extras (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.4-0ubuntu1.1 => 0.4.4-0ubuntu1.2] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: perl (bionic-proposed/main) [5.26.1-6ubuntu0.1 => 5.26.1-6ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-29.31~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-29.31~16.04.1] (kernel)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-terminal (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.7.3-0ubuntu1 => 0.8.7.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-29.31~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-29.31~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1012.15] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted perl [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.26.1-6ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1012.15]
<doko> apw: are you aware of: ALERT: linux-meta-azure is newer in testing (4.15.0.1014.14 4.15.0.1013.13)
<apw> doko, i'll have a look
<apw> doko, ok sorted, an automation failure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.33.1+18.04ubuntu2 => 2.34.1+18.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.33.1ubuntu2 => 2.34.1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> xnox: regarding systemd - I see systemd in cosmic is also blocked on the armhf failure
<sil2100> xnox: could you check if it's the same issue? If yes, we could hint it and make it migrate
<sil2100> xnox: (also, would be nice to know if that's the last thing blocking the migration)
<sil2100> xnox: ok, on first glimpse the failing tests aren't the same so it's not instantly obvious - waiting for your input before I hint this
<sil2100> xnox: (and waiting with the bionic systemd SRU release as I can't release it without knowing the cosmic one will migrate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.33.1+18.04ubuntu2 => 2.34.2+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.33.1ubuntu2 => 2.34.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.33.1~14.04 => 2.34.2~14.04] (no packageset)
<ginggs> xnox: thanks for taking care of minieigen :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.34.1+18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.34.1+18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.34.1~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.34.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.34.1.1]
<xnox> sil2100, armhf in cosmic has that thing; but also a few other things as well; it's not just fiemap assertion.
<xnox> sil2100, the bionic one is clean, and just that one fiemap assertion holding back for it to pass everything.
<xnox> sil2100, thus a hint, make sense as pegged to 10.2 version number, on the bionic hints branch only.
<xnox> ginggs, no problem.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.34.2+18.04]
<didrocks> sil2100: hey! Mind looking at apport now that bdmurray added an additional fix and resubmitted to bionic?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.34.2]
<didrocks> (I know you asked him for a first review)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.34.2~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.4 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.5] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> sil2100, ^this is the last fix i planned for u-u before the point release
<rbalint> juliank, ^ i think it will help avoiding many lock-related issues until the frontend lock is in place
<juliank> possibly
<juliank> I think we have to rollout frontend locking in cosmic next week or so
<juliank> that hopefully unbreaks python-apt
<juliank> I have no idea where locks get lost there
<LocutusOfBorg> [14:47:19] <LocutusOfBorg> can we please kick phpunit-mock-object out from Ubuntu, move to proposed, or at least ignore testsuite? I would like to make new phpunit go in release
<juliank> What approximate date should we use in code for 20.04.1 release date?
<juliank> Something like 2020-07-21?
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! Looking now
<sil2100> xnox: I hinted the bionic one, but I don't think I can release the bionic one with the cosmic one blocked in -proposed
<xnox> sil2100, well, we kind of need bionic one out, for the point release.
<sil2100> xnox: so a subsequent upload for cosmic will be needed to unblock it?
<xnox> sil2100, otherwise we will have upgrade bugs. cosmic one is most likely going to get v239, rather than spending time fixing the v238 regressions.
<sil2100> xnox: if you make sure that the cosmic parts will migrate as soon as possible, I think I can exceptionally release the bionic one
<xnox> sil2100, if it makes you feel better we can copy up 10.2 into cosmic-release =)
<xnox> sil2100, cosmic one will get one more upload, and will migrate next week yeah.
<sil2100> xnox: I trust in you!
<xnox> together with bionic sru cherrypick of the fiemap fixup
<sil2100> Notice: releasing language packs for bionic o/
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, I guess I would again prefer is bdmurray reviewed this one, especially if he had concerns and you fixed those - he should be around in an hour or two, so we should still be able to get this into -proposed today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.2]
<bdmurray> sil2100: I was waiting for apport to migrate in cosmic but it hasn't because of bug 1780767. I'm good with the changes for bionic so will accept it. Does that work for you?
<ubot5> bug 1780767 in apport (Ubuntu) "Some tests are flaky due to timeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780767
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.3]
<bdmurray> xnox: Has the additional information helped with bug 1761997?
<ubot5> bug 1761997 in screen (Ubuntu) "/var/run needs mode 777 in bionic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761997
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, +1
<sil2100> Pre-release weeks are week of exceptions ;)
<sil2100> s/week/weeks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.2 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.2] (core)
<sil2100> rbalint: ok, let me review tha
<LocutusOfBorg> is an AA around to help me making phpunit bootstrap migrate in release? it is mostly ready, needs 4-5 removals from release and we should be good to go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.3]
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: which ones?
<ginggs> have there been any configuration changes to buildds lately? (i guess since before july 16) i am seeing many timeouts in openmpi packages with "A high-performance Open MPI point-to-point messaging module was unable to find any relevant network interfaces"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.2 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.2] (core)
<sil2100> rbalint: what's the status of LP: #1260041 in cosmic?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1260041 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Unattended-Upgrades crashes with a dpkg error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260041
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, phpunit-mock-object <-- this one is superseeded by src:phpunit now, rc buggy, should be removed debian bug #901978
<ubot5> Debian bug 901978 in phpunit-mock-object "Useless in Debian (superseded by phpunit)" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/901978
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-extras [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.4-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xfce4-terminal [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.7.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<sil2100> bdmurray: could you fill in the SRU info for LP: #1780501 ? Lan_ey mentioned you be the best person to do that
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1780501 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Traceback calling Vte.Terminal.feed_child()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780501
<bdmurray> sil2100: I don't think its more urgent than the point release as it only affects upgrades from Bionic to Cosmic.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu13 => 2.02-2ubuntu13] (core)
<sil2100> Sure
<bdmurray> I've been trying but for some reason I'm not getting a conffile prompt during the upgrade.
<cyphermox> could someone please have a look at the grub2's in unapproved queue for cosmic? There's a couple of revisions there which have been waiting just for EFI signage, essentially.
<sil2100> cyphermox: on it
<cyphermox> sil2100: ta
<cyphermox> only ubuntu13 is the one I care about now, obviously ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu13]
<sil2100> Just in case I usually tend to take them all
<sil2100> If they don't look fishy
<apw> i have the feeling that the grub2-signed isn't terribly good at getting the right version
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu13 => 2.02-2ubuntu13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu13]
<cyphermox> apw: heh, what's one more. If anything blows up I'll reupload -- I have a block-proposed bug up anyway
<apw> cyphermox, heh
<rbalint> sil2100, u-u is fixed in cosmic, i updated the bug
<sil2100> rbalint: ACK
<sil2100> rbalint: re-reviewing then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.1 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guile-2.2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+1-3ubuntu0.1]
<rbalint> bdmurray, how can i map a bug report to multiple crashes on errors.u.c ?
<bdmurray> rbalint: There is no mapping of bugs to errors.u.c really. Although you can open a bug from an error. So I'd just add them to the description of the bug.
<rbalint> bdmurray, so if i get a different trace for an issue for which a bug already exists i open a bug and dup it to the old bug?
<bdmurray> rbalint: What is your end goal?
<rbalint> bdmurray, well, i would like to mark the error as pre-existing, but my end goal at the moment is reenabling distribution of u-u for which pahsing is 0% due to a pre-existing error which changed in the trace
<bdmurray> rbalint: Okay, so marking as a duplicate seems fine then. If you need help reenabling phasing I can do that.
<rbalint> bdmurray, do i need to open the bug or you can reenable phasing without that, too?
<rbalint> bdmurray, i have high hopes in u-u SRU currently in -proposed (1.1ubuntu1.18.04.5) , it may avoid many such errors
<bdmurray> rbalint: I can reenable the phasing without the bugs - provided you prove to me its the same error ;-)
<rbalint> bdmurray, the new https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/6a152a1753ad6c7aac419ad6c544a540aa30b7e0 is the same as https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/33db55f3a084a7957ca1ec76f7ac2870614f17fa
<bdmurray> rbalint: I am convinced!
<rbalint> bdmurray, thanks :-)
<rbalint> bdmurray, in a few weeks we may leave all those locking issues behind :-)
<xnox> bdmurray, surely for python tracebacks we should ignore then ', line [0-9]*,' bit. The stuff that matters is the function call chain, no?
<xnox> bdmurray, that would fix this once and for all.
<bdmurray> xnox: I agree, its just a matter of scheduling it.
<xnox> bdmurray, true.... let me create a card for it, such that we can watch it age =)
* ahasenack changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Xenial 16.04.4, Bionic 18.04 | Archive: open | Cosmic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
<ahasenack> hi, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#autofs has been testing armhf for about 24h now, anything going on with the armhf testers? I don't even see autofs in the page at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<ahasenack> or is that particular job stuck for some reason?
<doko> xnox: boost-defaults migrated
<doko> bdmurray: how often do you usually try until the apport autopkg test succeeds?
<bdmurray> doko: I think bug 1780767 is the issue
<ubot5> bug 1780767 in apport (Ubuntu) "Some tests are flaky due to timeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780767
<rbalint> bdmurray, so could you please restore phasing of u-u?
<bdmurray> rbalint: I've overridden the issue so either the next run will phase it again or an AA could bump it manually
<rbalint> bdmurray, ah, ok, thanks!
<doko> bdmurray: are you working on this?
<bdmurray> doko: on the test timeouts? No, I'm working on stuff for the 18.04 point release
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: phpunit-mock-object removed
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I would like to see: php-mockery php-monolog php-net-ldap2 kicked out from release to proposed, they might get fixed in Debian, they are all rc-buggy and I don't know how to fix them
<LocutusOfBorg> no upstream activity
<doko> rdeps?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm not sure I got my command right, seems not, but I'm checking in coccia
<LocutusOfBorg> they have some, all out of debian testing
<LocutusOfBorg> php-net-ldap3 and simpleid-ldap
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying to figure out why symfony is not out from testing
<LocutusOfBorg> oh because php-monolog is rc buggy but not removed from testing yet
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: please can you file a bug report with separate tasks and the block-proposed tag?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1018.18~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, let me check if I can fix stuff?
<LocutusOfBorg> removing symphony is a no-go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [8:6.9.10.2+dfsg-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (zesty-release/none) [none => 176.0.0-0ubuntu1~17.04.0] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6719 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (artful-proposed) [2.3.3-6498-ge4db91d-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd-glib [source] (artful-proposed) [1.24-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nux [sync] (artful-proposed) [4.0.8+17.10.20180623-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xorg [sync] (artful-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected py-macaroon-bakery [source] (artful-proposed) [0.0.6-1~ubuntu17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6719 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1018.18~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6687 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smartmontools [source] (trusty-proposed) [6.2+svn3841-1.2ubuntu0.1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-menus (bionic-proposed/main) [3.13.3-11ubuntu1 => 3.13.3-11ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canlock [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canlock [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canlock [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canlock [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canlock [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canlock [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1018.18] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1018.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crash (bionic-proposed/main) [7.2.1-1 => 7.2.3+real-1~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crash (xenial-proposed/main) [7.1.4-1ubuntu4.2 => 7.2.3+real-1~16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canlock [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canlock [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canlock [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canlock [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canlock [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canlock [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.11.3 => 1:18.04.11.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: catfish (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1 => 1.4.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.11.4]
<ahasenack> hi, the autofs migration is stuck for 2 days in "testing armhf", how can I troubleshoot that? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#autofs
<ahasenack> it doesn't even show up in the list at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running, so "test in progress" is probably a lie?
<tsimonq2> sil2100, rbasak: I see nothing was done with bug 1774067 yet; could that be reviewed?
<ubot5> bug 1774067 in vlc (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to bugfix release 3.0.3 in Bionic" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774067
<sil2100> tsimonq2: I can take a look at it later, was busy with .1/.5 stuff
<tsimonq2> sil2100: np, thanks
<doko> apw: please have a look at the linux/s390x autopkg test failure, blocking gcc-8
<ginggs> ahasenack: LocutusOfBorg just retried all the stuck armhf tests
<ahasenack> there were more?
<ahasenack> ok
<ginggs> ahasenack: yeah, 300 or so
<ahasenack> hope it works, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lttng-modules (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.5-1ubuntu1 => 2.10.5-1ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lttng-modules (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.6 => 2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: screen (bionic-proposed/main) [4.6.2-1 => 4.6.2-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted screen [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.2-1ubuntu1]
<xnox> doko, apw - when was it last failed? there were linux/s390x failures but cking did fix them yesterday
<apw> xnox, right, i think i am expecting that now fixed
<xnox> doko, apw - retriggered
<apw> xnox, sound plan, thanks
<Trevinho> tjaalton: hey, have you some time to unqueue xorg and nux from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= ?
<Trevinho> and also for artful and xenial
<sil2100> (artful is dead)
<Trevinho> ah, better :D
<bdmurray> sil2100: the screen bug, 1761997, has been verified if you want to hustle it through.
<bdmurray> sil2100: thinking more I'm sure it can wait until Monday
<sil2100> bdmurray: I'm leaving SRU releases in the capable hands of infinity, he knows best what is good to be released and when
<rbasak> Are we freezing Bionic now? Am I supposed to know that from the release cycle?
<rbasak> Uh, release schedule
<rbasak> Or will someone (infinity?) tell us when he wants us to stop releasing stuff?
<ahasenack> rbasak: why would bionic be frozen?
<rbasak> For 18.04.1
<tsimonq2> rbasak: I would imagine that doesn't start until Monday or Tuesday when images start rolling.
<tsimonq2> (RCs)
<tsimonq2> But I guess it's up to the Release Team, in this case, infinity.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pypcap [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pypcap [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-resource-retriever [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.12.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-gis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.15] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pypcap [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pypcap [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pypcap [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pypcap [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.2 => 237-3ubuntu10.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pypcap [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pypcap [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pypcap [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pypcap [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pypcap [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pypcap [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-gis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-resource-retriever [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.12.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-wadllib (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.2-3 => 1.3.2-3ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-wadllib (bionic-proposed/main) [1.3.2-3 => 1.3.2-3ubuntu0.18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.3]
<ahasenack> any news on the armhf tests?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: console-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [1.178ubuntu2.1 => 1.178ubuntu2.2] (core)
<doko> ahasenack: if you're talking about autopkg tests, these are all monopolized by bionic updates. feel free to wait a few days, or escalate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted console-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.178ubuntu2.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack autofs is now migrated
<LocutusOfBorg> queues are mostly back to normal now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-dbconn-retry [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elementary-xfce [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elementary-xfce [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-dbconn-retry [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netsurf [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netsurf [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netsurf [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netsurf [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netsurf [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netsurf [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.6-3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netsurf [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netsurf [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netsurf [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netsurf [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netsurf [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netsurf [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-3.2]
<flocculant> there doesn't appear to be any iso's available to download from the tracker for bionic daily (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds)
<flocculant> might want that working next week - they at least appear to be building
<infinity> flocculant: bionic daily looks populated to me...
<infinity> flocculant: If you mean there isn't a point release milestone, indeed, I intend to set that up after I've slept.
<flocculant> infinity: I tried to grab the latest bionic daily > http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/177519/downloads - no dice, same for lubuntu and ubuntu - didn't bother looking any further
<flocculant> anyway - sleep is good :D
<flocculant> also - just pointing that out - as long as the point release milestone works - that's fine by me - have a good weekend
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: didjvu [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-3] (no packageset)
<infinity> flocculant: Oh, you just mean the links are wrong?  Yeah, that all needs to be manually mangled for LTSes, guess no one's done that.
<infinity> flocculant: (just needs a "bionic/" before the "daily-live")
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted didjvu [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-3]
<doko> bah, winff needs libreoffice to be installable, so lo now blocks ffmpeg and qt5 :-/
<doko> infinity: please could you update the chroots for the buildds to get rid off gcc-7?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit-raw-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.79-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit-raw-perl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.79-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit-raw-perl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.79-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit-raw-perl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.79-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-07-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit-raw-perl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.79-3] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> I'm getting nag emails that are waaaaaay too frequent.
<tsimonq2> Sometimes less than an hour apart.
<tsimonq2> A specific example is xdg-portal-desktop-kde which I got emails for at 1:28 PM and 1:54 PM today at UTC-5.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit-raw-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.79-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit-raw-perl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.79-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit-raw-perl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.79-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit-raw-perl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.79-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit-raw-perl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.79-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543 => 20101020ubuntu543.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerline-gitstatus [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit-objectstore-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerline-gitstatus [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit-objectstore-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xl2tpd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.10-1 => 1.3.10-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xl2tpd (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.3.6+dfsg-4ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1.3.6+dfsg-4ubuntu0.16.04.2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-15
<wxl> infinity, vorlon: any reason why lubuntu can't have usb-creator(-kde) in our packageset?
<vorlon> wxl: implying that lubuntu devs would be able to upload usb-creator, a package for which the Lubuntu team are definitely not the current maintainers?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: reprotest/i386> yeah I was trying to figure out if that wasn't the result of a progression rather than a regression, but I see now that it isn't - hinting
<teward> vorlon: can you hand-wave a no-change rebuild in the SRU queue?  Or should I wait for the rest of the SRU team to address it?
<wxl> vorlon: we do use usb-creator-kde in our flavor. perhaps that's insufficient?
<vorlon> wxl: and usb-creator-gtk is seeded in ubuntu-desktop, ubuntukylin-desktop, and ubuntu-mate-desktop.  So ubuntu-desktop looks like the correct packageset to me
<vorlon> teward: I'm not in a position to do SRU reviews this evening, sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.16.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.16.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.16.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.16.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.16.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.16.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pdal [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.8+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pdal [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.8+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pdal [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.8+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pdal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.8+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pdal [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.8+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pdal [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.8+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lasso (bionic-proposed/main) [2.5.1-0ubuntu1 => 2.5.1-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lasso (disco-proposed/main) [2.6.0-2build1 => 2.6.0-2ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> grrr, pending-sru page again is outdated, I'm running sru-report locally to determine if it's crashing or maybe it's just something with the runs on snakefruit
<sil2100> Ok, it doesn't crash
<sil2100> Laney, cjwatson: could one of you log into snakefruit and check what's up? The current report is "Generated: 2019-07-12 15:54:18 UTC"
<sil2100> I was able to successfully run sru-report and get some meaningful output
<RikMills> sil2100: morning. I need to do some more verification on the list of bugfixes, which I doubt I can finish today, but I assume it would be possible to get the Plasma SRU out later in the week?
<RikMills> I would like it to have some time in release pocket before we cook the 18.04.3 isos!
<sil2100> RikMills: sure, +1 on that - just give me a poke once you feel we're good to go
<RikMills> thanks :)
<Laney> sil2100: ok, done - that's the third time this has happened lately
<Laney> dunno if you want to add some logging and find out where it's hanging, then make that part more resillient
<sil2100> Laney: actually I saw compontent-mismatches outdated as well
<sil2100> Like, the current component-mismatches is from 2019-07-12 20:30
<sil2100> There's a .html.new from today, but it's like half-way generated?
<sil2100> Weird things are happening lately
<sil2100> Laney: anyway, thanks for running that, guess +1 on adding some logging - we never had frequent issues like that, so no one really needed any debugging
<Laney> actually I found this from component-mismatches
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nhkGXGfcjk/
<sil2100> huh
<Laney> thanks freenode™
<Laney> this person's display name is breaking it https://launchpad.net/~paelzer 😈
<cjwatson> haha
<cjwatson> hopefully not too hard to fix
<apw> oh the circle of friends; heh
<sil2100> cpaelzer: ^ hah, it's you who broke the component-mismatches report!
<ogra> probably time to switch it to utf8 then ;(
<ogra> err
<ogra> ;)
<cpaelzer> sil2100: yes apw found that
<cpaelzer> but I have the UTF char so long that I wonder it broke now
<cpaelzer> anyway thanks apw for fixing
 * apw hands the bottle of thanks to Laney
<Laney> sil2100: something like lp:~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/cm-utf8
<Laney> there's probably a strictly more complete / correct way to do that
<Laney> I can't commit to lp:ubuntu-archive-tools so please review and do it if you like it :-)
<cjwatson> I have horrible things at the start of various scripts I've written that force stdout to be UTF-8
<cjwatson> That sort of thing may do the job but note that I'm pretty certain it will break in Python 3
 * cjwatson hunts
<cjwatson> Laney: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/view/head:/build/util/help-to-gfxboot.py#L14 maybe?
<Laney> cjwatson: yeah OK, this is probably better than leaving a time-bomb behind
<Laney> thanks
<cjwatson> (The Python 3 hack there shouldn't be necessary in practice as of 3.7, since it was really just to deal with LC_CTYPE=C and 3.7 coerces that to UTF-8, but it should also still be harmless on 3.7)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, hello, how do you feel about merging iptables from unstable=?
<LocutusOfBorg> and please don't look at my squid upload, thanks (I'm deeply sorry for the quality of the upload, but I couldn't fix it)
<LocutusOfBorg> (I can say, such bugs are already there, gcc-9 is just showing them)
 * Laney pokes sil2100 
 * LocutusOfBorg pockes somebody to accept python-pdal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pdal [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.8+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pdal [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.8+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pdal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.8+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pdal [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.8+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pdal [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.8+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pdal [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.8+ds-2]
<sil2100> Laney: ugh! Looking ;)
<sil2100> Ah, I see apw already merged it o/
<Laney> yeah
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks nftables for not failing locally, on pbuilder, on sbuild on debomatic and failing on ubuntu archive with no reason :(
<sil2100> Laney: btw. do you know if sru-report is hung again on snakefruit?
<Laney> sil2100: no, should run soon
<sil2100> Ah, ok, I see the .new there indeed, thanks
<Laney> yeah seems to be moving
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu2~18.04.0 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu2~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu2~16.04.0 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (disco-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu2.19.04.0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nftables [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, please accept nftables, I plan to transition it...
<teward> anyone on SRU today to handle the no change rebuild SRU for NGINX in the Bionic unapproved queue?  Just asking since theres TLS1.3 isms for managing TLS 1.3 proto and ciphers hat are ignored unless we build against 1.1.1 now in the repos there
<apw> teward, can do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2]
<teward> apw thank you kindly.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2]
<apw> teward, and those are correctly in -security ?  the openssl updates
<apw> teward, or are we actually trying to have nginx in -security with different support to those in -updates
<teward> apw: ask mdeslaur.  they never brought 1.1.1 into -security
<teward> so the repos are TECHNICALLY in a diverged state
<teward> and that was apparently Security's decision
<mdeslaur> nono, we're still waiting for the last openssl SRU to go through before all the packages get copied to -security
<teward> so that is out of my hands to answer
<teward> so it sounds like the SRU queue needs more love and attention then?
<apw> mdeslaur, so it is appropriate to have an nginx in -proposed built against 1.1.1 then, right ?
<mdeslaur> not sure why 1832919 isn't being released for bionic
<mdeslaur> apw: yes
<mdeslaur> apw: we can rebuild it in -security if/when we want
<apw> mdeslaur, i can see no reason it is not released and some time ago
<apw> mdeslaur, oh because its not released in disco
<mdeslaur> :(
<apw> xnox, your openssl upload is all lagging in disco ... for lack of validation on some of the 'other' bugs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nginx [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.14.0-0ubuntu1.3]
<apw> teward, anyhow ^ seems appropriate in the new world order, even if we cannot release it
<apw> (though i believe we can to -updates only)
<teward> apw: ack.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted creduce [source] (disco-proposed) [2.10.0-1~19.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1014.15] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-4ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iproute2 [source] (disco-proposed) [4.18.0-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted creduce [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0-1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: secureboot-db (bionic-proposed/main) [1.4~ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1.5~ubuntu0.18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: secureboot-db (xenial-proposed/main) [1.4~ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1.5~ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: secureboot-db (disco-proposed/main) [1.4 => 1.5~ubuntu0.19.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu2.19.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu2~18.04.1]
<xnox> apw:  right, let me verify all the things then.
<coreycb> sil2100: hello, if you have any cycles for your SRU rota today we have cinder and designate in the bionic unapproved queue that fix ftbfs in bionic-proposed. i've also synced with folks since to make sure we're on the same page with ensuring packages build successfully before hand.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu2~16.04.1]
<sil2100> coreycb: ok o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:12.0.7-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted designate [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cargo (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35.0-0ubuntu1~19.04.1 => 0.36.0-0ubuntu1~19.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rustc (disco-proposed/universe) [1.34.1+dfsg2+llvm-0ubuntu1~19.04.1 => 1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1~19.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cargo (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.35.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 0.36.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rustc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.34.1+dfsg2+llvm-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cargo (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.35.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.36.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rustc (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.34.1+dfsg2+llvm-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cargo [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.36.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rustc [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1014.15]
<coreycb> sil2100: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cargo [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.36.0-0ubuntu1~19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cargo [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.36.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rustc [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1~19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rustc [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1.35.0+dfsg0.1+llvm-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (disco-proposed) [13.2.6-0ubuntu0.19.04.2]
<xnox> apw:  about eoan - 5.2.0-8.9 looks all green on autopkgtests (retried a few things in the morning) is it good to unblock, or not yet?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.2.12-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<apw> xnox, do i have it blocked ?
<apw> xnox, i thought sforshee had a couple of test failures; perhaps not
<apw> xnox, or is it blocked on the bug ...
<sforshee> apw, xnox: yes blocked on the bug
<sforshee> trying to confirm that a network-manager test regression is not a kernel regression
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected secureboot-db [source] (disco-proposed) [1.5~ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected secureboot-db [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5~ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<Laney> the network-manager tests are in a fairly bad state atm unfortunately
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected secureboot-db [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.5~ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<Laney> Till's been working on them
<Laney> rcj: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/livecd-rootfs/+git/livecd-rootfs/+merge/370065 again pls?
<vorlon> Laney: do you also intend to cherry-pick https://code.launchpad.net/~tobijk/livecd-rootfs/+git/livecd-rootfs/+merge/370096 to bionic or do you need tobikoch to submit a second MP?
<sforshee> Laney: I assume part of that is because it tries to build modules and the -fcf-protection thing is breaking that
<vorlon> if that were so, the tests should be passing w/ linux 5.2 in -proposed
<sforshee> right, there are some IPv6 address assignment tests failing with 5.2 that look to be new failures
<Laney> sforshee: They're broken independent of that
<sforshee> although my laptop is getting an IPv6 address just fine
<Laney> I suppose you could run what you've seen past Till and he might be able to tell you if it's new or not
<vorlon> anyway, 'AssertionError: 0 not greater than or equal to 2 : []' doesn't point to a kernel module issue ;)
<Laney> vorlon: I can do, once these changes are validated in eoan
<Laney> would be helpful if the bug(s) were proactively SRUified if they aren't already
<vorlon> Laney: validated in eoan> since there seems to be a fair bit of urgency around this, I'd suggest not waiting for such verification before SRUing but doing it in parallel
<vorlon> tobikoch: ^^ could you fix up the bug report to add the appropriate SRU template?
<Laney> vorlon: well I'm not going to be able to get to it before finishing today, was planning to see tomorrow's ISOs and then backport
<vorlon> ok :)
<Laney> feel free to take over though if you'd like
<vorlon> probably ENOTIME for that, just trying to make sure no one is blocked :)
<Laney> nod
<sforshee> tkamppeter: so Laney says you've been working on broken network-manager tests, I'm seeing a couple of failures with the kernel in eoan-proposed and it would be helpful to know if those are known to be broken or racy
<sforshee> the ones that are failing are:
<sforshee> ethernet: manual connection, IPv6 with only RA, preferring public address
<sforshee> ethernet: manual connection, IPv6 with only RA, preferring temp address
<sforshee> oh and this one shows up in one of the logs too, but only once - ethernet: auto-connection, IPv6 with DHCP
<sforshee> the others have appeared in multiple runs
<tkamppeter> I was only aware of that some tests do not work.
<tkamppeter> sforshee, for further development on the test script (better debuggability) I have repeatedly run some of the tests. There I have also observed that the  ethernet: manual connection, IPv6 with only RA, preferring public address sometimes fails.
<tkamppeter> sforshee, the test system has kernel 5.0.0-20.
<sforshee> tkamppeter: ok so that's something, though it has seemed to fail fairly consistently in adt with 5.2
<sforshee> but maybe I'm just having bad luck
<sforshee> it's only happened on amd64 and i386 though which is also odd
<tkamppeter> sforshee, what is "adt"?
<sforshee> tkamppeter: autopkgtest, I can't remember what that acronym was for (auto device test?) but I guess it is outdated
<cjwatson> In the very early days it was autodebtest and the initialism persisted in command names for a while (partly because apt- wasn't a good prefix to use)
<cjwatson> Now the commands are just autopkgtest or autopkgtest-* though)
<sforshee> our kernel tooling still calls it adt, so that's what I tend to call it
<Laney> rcj: (I think that it's not the place you indicated it should be put in)
<tkamppeter> Is there any known bug in network support in kernel 5.2? Or a known change of how some of its networking functionality works?
<Laney> (commented)
<Laney> (re: livecd-rootfs; going to upload without mvo's change now)
<teward> sil2100: autopkgtest fail due to internal test env networking issues is unrelated to NGINX SRU; retry queued
<sforshee> tkamppeter: I'm not aware of any relevant networking bugs/changes from 5.2 right now, but every release has a lot of networking changes
<teward> internal "unable to connect to ftpmaster" tends to be env related :P
<sforshee> tkamppeter: I'm looking through the logs, it seems like the connection is getting activated so maybe it just isn't happening quickly enough
<sforshee> the inconsistency of which tests fail in a given run also support that as a possibility
<tkamppeter> sforshee, this is possible. for me it fails in the ethernet case (still with 5.0.x kernel) in the .add_and_activate_connection() step, this is also a reason why I continued improving the debuggability of the main loops.
<tkamppeter> sforshee, generally, the failures I observe happens rather rarely, perhaps once in 10 runs, so a timout or race issue is possible, probably not a general incompatibility, but note that I am still on 5.0.0-20.
<sforshee> tkamppeter: yeah the thing that worries me is that I can't get any run with no failures at all
<tkamppeter> sforshee, does it fail always at the same place in the same way (=incompatibility of new kernel with current NM -> Need to contact NM upstream) or is the density of sporadic failures so high that the probability of all the tests passing is near zero?
<sforshee> tkamppeter: it's that one or more of a small subset of tests fail every time, but which test varies from run to run
<tkamppeter> sforshee, if each test passes at least sometimes we have most probably no incompatibility but more some slowing factor.
<sforshee> yeah that's what I'm thinking
<teward> sil2100: autopkgtest regression for bug #1836366 cleared - the regression was entirely local to the test env with networking, no actual regression observed.
<ubot5> bug 1836366 in nginx (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] No Changes Rebuild in Bionic for OpenSSL compat reasons" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1836366
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [i386] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [armhf] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-16
<mruffell> quick question about Bionic 18.04.3. The release date is set for 1st August, on the release schedule, is this still the case? Or will it be pushed back so the first disco HWE kernel hits linux-hwe proper in the next kernel sru cycle?
<mwhudson> i haven't heard anything about pushing it back
<mruffell> okay, so the linux-hwe 5.0 kernel currently in proposed will be the hwe kernel supplied on the iso?
<mwhudson> mruffell: i'm not the person to ask that question i'm afraid
<mwhudson> infinity might know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bird2 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numad (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5+20150602-5 => 0.5+20150602-5ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numad (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5+20150602-5 => 0.5+20150602-5ubuntu0.19.04.1] (no packageset)
<infinity> mruffell: The kernel team hasn't as yet indicated that they need to slip the date, so assume for now that the kernel in proposed is the point release kernel.
<infinity> mruffell: If you know of reasons that it shouldn't be, speak up. :)
<apw> infinity, yes expecting the pending kernel to be 'the kernel' ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bird2 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw,  or any AA, can you please remove globus-usage from the archive? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=931797
<ubot5> Debian bug 931797 in ftp.debian.org "RM: globus-usage -- ROM; Usage statistics collection no longer used" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> fixed reverse-dependencies migrated some minutes ago
<LocutusOfBorg> (goal is to make globus-common migrate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-gke-5.0 to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-gke-5.0 to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-gke-5.0 to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-gke-5.0 to kernel in disco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-gke-5.0 to kernel in disco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-gke-5.0 to kernel in disco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-gke-5.0 to kernel in eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-gke-5.0 to kernel in eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-gke-5.0 to kernel in eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (bionic-proposed/main) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.15 => 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.16] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.40 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.41] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.2 => 1:3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.3] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<tobikoch> vorlon: Laney: I have SRUified bug #1828500, hope this helps.
<ubot5> bug 1828500 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "snapd fails always in Optimised Ubuntu Desktop images available in Microsoft Hyper-V gallery" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828500
<Laney> tobikoch: thx, just testing mvo's change too
<tobikoch> Cool
<Laney> should we fork this bug?
<Laney> these fixes should make the image builds fail and expose the problem with hyper-v, but they won't actually fix it
<Laney> tobikoch: (being a bit lazy, but) do you have your diffs as git commits?
<tobikoch> Laney: I don't
<Laney> ok, git commit --author to the rescue
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, do you have time to look at this failure? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/firewalld/eoan/amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> tldr; debian/tests/control has "needs-build", but after the build something tries to make am-refresh or similar and fails...
<LocutusOfBorg> make: Entering directory '/tmp/autopkgtest.7fHzbK/build.YSH/src/src/tests'
<LocutusOfBorg> cd ../.. && make  am--refresh
<Laney> not really, but it looks like the build-deps aren't installed?
<Laney> don't think you needed to retry it 3 times by the way
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, retrying was a mistake (launchpad gave error 500 to my requests)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, but if the package gets built just above
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> makefile is there
<LocutusOfBorg> why refresh it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [20190226-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [20190226-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [20190226-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [20190226-2] (no packageset)
<Laney> I don't know, sorry - I'm sure it'll reproduce locally for you though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [20190226-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [20190226-2] (no packageset)
<ginggs> would someone please remove the i386 htslib binaries from -release?  ANAIS debian #927353
<ubot5> Debian bug 927353 in src:htslib "src:htslib: Please stop building on any-i386" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/927353
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [20190226-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [20190226-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [20190226-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [20190226-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [20190226-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [i386] (eoan-proposed) [20190226-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, for some reasons the commands to setup a vm changes between releases
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm fighting since one hour with sudo autopkgtest-build-lxd images:ubuntu/eoan/amd64
<Laney> autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -r eoan --verbose
<LocutusOfBorg> I also tried that one
<LocutusOfBorg> but I can't find the img to pass autopkgtest
<LocutusOfBorg> sudo autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -v -r eoan -a amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> and then after I manually download the img autopkgtest fails with something like "don't know how to login inside" or similar
<Laney> that is a copy and paste from my terminal
<Laney> you don't have to manually download anything
<LocutusOfBorg> it works now, meh not sure what I did wrong
<Laney> autopkgtest --shell-fail --apt-upgrade --apt-pocket=proposed=src:firewalld firewalld -- qemu --ram-size=8192 autopkgtest-eoan-amd64.img <- then that
<Laney> adjust or leave out ram-size if you want
<LocutusOfBorg> sure thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> it failed around "resizing stuff to 20GB" or so
<LocutusOfBorg> and then gave a ttyS1 failure during login
<LocutusOfBorg> it didn't even start
<cpaelzer> Laney: I usually pass --qemu-options='-cpu host' --ram-size=2048 --cpus 4
<cpaelzer> which makes it somewhat faster and would trigger bugs in concurrent builds (if any)
<Laney> thx for the tip
 * LocutusOfBorg saves both commands
<LocutusOfBorg> do we have access to the machine?
<Laney> which machine?
<LocutusOfBorg> You can now log into the VM through the serial terminal.
<LocutusOfBorg> It failed but I don't know how to login, except for: "ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -p 10022 lxd@localhost"
<Laney> ubuntu@localhost
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpkg (disco-proposed/main) [1.19.6ubuntu1 => 1.19.6ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aodh (disco-proposed/main) [8.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 8.0.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpkg (bionic-proposed/main) [1.19.0.5ubuntu2.1 => 1.19.0.5ubuntu2.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpkg (xenial-proposed/main) [1.18.4ubuntu1.5 => 1.18.4ubuntu1.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (disco-proposed/main) [2.578.5 => 2.578.6] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.27 => 2.525.28] (desktop-core)
<Laney> would be good for livecd-rootfs/bionic to be reviewed to hopefully unbreak snaps on the desktop image
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1011.11~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1011.11~18.04.1]
<apw> Laney, looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.28]
<Laney> :'(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.27 => 2.525.28] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (disco-proposed/main) [2.578.5 => 2.578.6] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.578.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.28]
<Laney> :')
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.578.6]
<Laney> thanks apw :>
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu1 => 2.04-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu1 => 2.04-1ubuntu1] (core)
<cyphermox> could someone please review grub2 amd64/arm64 binaries in eoan unapproved?
<cyphermox> (uefi signing)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lasso [source] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-2ubuntu0.1]
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, RAOF, it is about the NM SRU for Bionic, bug 1754671. There were some regressions reported but no one of the reporters is answering my questions and there are also no further regression reports coming up.
<ubot5> bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754671
<tkamppeter> This makes for me the impression that the problems occur only for very few users in very special cases and that one perhaps need to make the SRU available for more users to test it to find out what the impact is.
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: -updates shouldn't be for additional testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lasso [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.1-0ubuntu1.1]
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, how should we proceed in such a case?
<vorlon> cyphermox: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: there is a lot going on in that bug can you point me to the regression reports for the current version of the package in -proposed?
<tkamppeter> Bdmurray: bug 1829913, bug 1829566, bug 1829838
<ubot5> bug 1829913 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "openconnect VPN is not propagating internal DNS anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829913
<ubot5> bug 1829566 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager 1.10.14-0ubuntu2 ignores systemd-resolved configured dns" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829566
<ubot5> bug 1829838 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "1.10.14-0ubuntu2 breaks DNS propagation from VPN" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829838
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keystone [source] (disco-proposed) [2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1.1]
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, bug 1829566 where I got some user feedback but the last question the user did not answer any more.
<ubot5> bug 1829566 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager 1.10.14-0ubuntu2 ignores systemd-resolved configured dns" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829566
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.9-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.9-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.9-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.9-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu1]
<cyphermox> vorlon: ta
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: I think you need to get some more testing before we can proceed to releasing it to -updates. I'd suggest emailing ubuntu-qa or maybe a Canonical email list.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted numad [source] (disco-proposed) [0.5+20150602-5ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted numad [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5+20150602-5ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-intervals [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-intervals [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rook [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgdal [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.4-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rook [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgdal [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.4-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rook [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-intervals [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgdal [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.4-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-cancancan [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-intervals [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-aws-partitions [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.177.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-geocoder [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-minispec-metadata [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-terrapin [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgdal [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.4-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-gravtastic [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [3.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-vips [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-aws-sigv4 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-omniauth-openid-connect [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-intervals [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-google-cloud-env [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-canvas [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-canvas [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hostname [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rook [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-canvas [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-zeitwerk [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgdal [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.4-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-canvas [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rook [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hostname [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.41]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hostname [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hostname [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha3 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-signal [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hostname [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha3 [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-signal [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha3 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-signal [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha3 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-canvas [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-signal [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-signal [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-intervals [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-canvas [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rook [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.1-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hostname [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgdal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.4-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sha3 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-signal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsoup2.4 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.62.1-1ubuntu0.2 => 2.62.1-1ubuntu0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpkg [source] (disco-proposed) [1.19.6ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpkg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.19.0.5ubuntu2.2]
<cpaelzer> Thanks to the SRU team btw, I recently have the feeling that the queue is reviewed faster than in the past. So whatever happened thank you all!
<cpaelzer> and the queuebot updates above seem to agree :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpkg [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.18.4ubuntu1.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-intervals [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rook [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hostname [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha3 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-intervals [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgdal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.4-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-intervals [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-canvas [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-signal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-canvas [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-signal [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-signal [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hostname [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha3 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-signal [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha3 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hostname [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha3 [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-signal [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, is ubuntu-qa a mailing list? ubuntu-qa (at) ubuntu (dot) com?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-signal [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sha3 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-intervals [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, which Canonical mailing lists you are thinking about?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rook [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-canvas [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hostname [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgdal [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.4-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hostname [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-canvas [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rook [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-vips [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-canvas [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-google-cloud-env [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-canvas [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-zeitwerk [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hostname [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: Its actually ubuntu-quality (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quality) and the tech Canonical one
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, OK, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-intervals [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-gravtastic [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-omniauth-openid-connect [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgdal [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-terrapin [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-minispec-metadata [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-aws-partitions [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.177.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-geocoder [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-aws-sigv4 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-intervals [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgdal [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.4-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rook [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgdal [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-cancancan [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rook [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgdal [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.4-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rook [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpkg (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.19.0.5ubuntu5 => 1.19.0.5ubuntu5.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpkg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.19.0.5ubuntu5.1]
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, I have posted on ubuntu-quality now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-intervals [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-intervals [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, on bug 1763520, what are exactly the regressions Lukasz is complaining about? I do not see them.
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Bionic) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ahoy-matey [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spacetime [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2-2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-google-cloud-core [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-aws-sdk-core [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.56.0-1] (no packageset)
<mitya57> I guess they could be fixed since July 11th
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustyline [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
 * LocutusOfBorg untangles java, please don't step on his toes
<RikMills> sil2100: have finished verifying as much of the plasma SRU as practically can
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spacetime [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-aws-sdk-core [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.56.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ahoy-matey [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-google-cloud-core [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustyline [i386] (eoan-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
<sil2100> RikMills: awesome, thanks o/ I'll look into releasing it, most probably tomorrow during my SRU shift
<sil2100> But I'll see if I can get to it today
<RikMills> thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 5.2.32-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 5.2.32-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-dfsg-2~ubuntu18.04.5 => 5.2.32-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-dfsg-3~ubuntu18.04.3 => 5.2.32-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-aws-sdk-kms [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.22.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-aws-sdk-kms [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.22.0-1]
<sil2100> Eickmeyer, teward: if anything, I'll be looking at the dpf-plugins package in NEW again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.29-1ubuntu4.7 => 2.4.29-1ubuntu4.8] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.4.34-1ubuntu2.2 => 2.4.34-1ubuntu2.3] (ubuntu-server)
<teward> sil2100: good to know heh.  been busy I take it :P
<Laney> sil2100: what do you think about turning of sru comment emails until the false mail stuff is fixed?
<sil2100> Laney: did that happen again?
<sil2100> Laney: +1 on disabling it though
<sil2100> The code looked fine, but I guess I need to dig down a bit deeper
<Laney> I saw it on my livecd-rootfs uploads yesterday
<Laney> thx, will do
<Laney> done
<sil2100> BRITNEY WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME
<sil2100> Ok, then it wasn't a singular thing, meaning I'll just card it and work on it this week
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-aws-sdk-s3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.43.0-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> the tests failed us there, annoying as they look to be right
<LocutusOfBorg> hello sil2100, can you please reject virtualbox*5.2.30* from bionic queue and accept virtualbox*5.2.32* instead?
<sil2100> Laney: I assume it's some strange combination, since it obviously should never do anything when there is no autopkgtest issues in the blocking excuse - but maybe I missed some edge case, or some transient state
<sil2100> I need to read up the autopkgtest policy code a bit in more details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (bionic-proposed/main) [18.01-0ubuntu3.3 => 18.01-0ubuntu3.4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ironic-ui [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<Laney> sil2100: maybe https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hvGjCJpWcR/ would help? checking what autopkgtest would actually set if there's a failure
<Laney> not completely sure how this could happen (so this might not be right), but if a test is still running there would be an 'autopkgtest' reason
<Laney> maybe the autopkgtest policy needs to add another reason for running / regression / alwaysfail?
<sil2100> Laney: well, we could try this, but from what I checked when there are still autopkgtests running, the policy verdict should be REJECTED_TEMPORARILY
<Laney> unless something else upgraded it
<Laney> it will *definitely* be REJECTED_PERMANENTLY if autopkgtest rejects it due to tests though
<Laney> I was thinking that the block might be interfering somehow but I don't actually see that setting the verdict so I think that theory doesn't make sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.1-0ubuntu3.1]
<tkamppeter> rbasak,  on bug 1763520, what are exactly the regressions Lukasz is complaining about? I do not see them.
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Bionic) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.417.2]
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: ack
<seb128> tkamppeter, they failed on infrastructure issue, I retried them and it worked so it's all good now, unsure how the SRU team want to deal with such cases though and what sort of "it's good now" they want (like on the bug or if they check themself the status or if their bot should add another comment if they go green)
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, thank you. So Now I need to see whther someone (the OP?) verifies the fix?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> still check with the SRU team if they need to be reassured the autopkgtest problem was not one and how
<Laney> I'd think that commenting on the bug is the best thing to do.
<sil2100> Eickmeyer, teward: hey! Regarding dpf-plugins, one last issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dpf-plugins/+bug/1829562/comments/14
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1829562 in Ubuntu Studio "[Needs Packaging] DPF-Plugins for Eoan" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: I have questions, hang on...
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: You're correct, those are really the only two applicable architectures.
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: So, no questions.
<sil2100> Eickmeyer: ok, in such cases I'm a fan of restricting the arches - I'll switch all the 'any' to 'amd64 i386' in this case and then accept
<sil2100> Eickmeyer: does that sound reasonable?
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: That does. Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librabbitmq (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1 => 0.7.1-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librabbitmq (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1build1 => 0.8.0-1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected dpf-plugins [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
<teward> Eickmeyer: you might need to do similar in Debian too.  If simon ever gets off his butt and sponsors I mean.  Ping me over Telegram when you have changes ready for upload
<teward> *returns to lunch things*
<teward> sil2100: thanks, sorry to keep having to get this changed xD
<Eickmeyer> teward: I haven't been working on those in Debian, but I might do the same to lsp-plugins since the same issue exists.
<teward> ack
<Eickmeyer> teward: Also, I think sil2100 was just going to upload & accept in this case? (unless I read that wrong)
<Eickmeyer> Make the trivial changes, that is, then upload and accept.
<teward> Eickmeyer: not sure, that'd be a question for sil2100 :P
<teward> happy to do the sponsoring anyways if sil2100 wants me to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librabbitmq (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1build1 => 0.8.0-1ubuntu0.18.10.1] (no packageset)
<teward> ... but after lunch please :)
 * teward is hungry
<sil2100> Yeah, I'll be doing this to avoid a round-trip ;)
<teward> cool cool
<Eickmeyer> :thumbsup:
<teward> ahhh i see, yeah the reject reason explains that
<teward> i just moved all my mail to a different mail server soooo
<teward> my mail is still catching up :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: dpf-plugins (eoan-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpf-plugins [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
<teward> @sil2100 it's nice when the change is so minor and you've already gone through and id'd that as the last issue that you can JFDI huh :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpf-plugins [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpf-plugins [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpf-plugins [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpf-plugins [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
<teward> thanks sil2100 :)
<sil2100> teward, Eickmeyer: yw!
<Laney> sil2100: in case you don't get emails, filed some suggestions about the sru regression emails as LP bugs and subscribed you
 * Laney often doesn't trust people in their LP bug handling ;-) (applies to me sometimes too)
<teward> Laney: so you don't trust yourself with handling bugs then too :p
<Laney> correct
<Laney> I don't trust myself with very much :P
<sil2100> Laney: uh oh!
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> Yeah, my bugmail goes who-knows-where
<Laney> nah just small suggestions
<sil2100> Need to fix that ;p
<teward> sil2100: also not sure if you saw my poke previously but the nginx sru, that test regression was actually an env error :|
<Laney> well, apart from the false positive thing
<teward> not sure why some autopkgtests just explode networking randomly tho
<Laney> teward: comment on the bug
<teward> already did ;)
 * Laney thinks that using sil210_0's personal account for those mails encourages these IRC pings
<teward> lol
<xnox> sil2100:  just fake any from: using canonical smtp!
<sil2100> Laney: thanks for the bugs! All are good
<sil2100> xnox: yeah ;) Well, I have everything ready to switch this to a bot account
<sil2100> So soon a bot account will be spamming bugs instead
<sil2100> But I didn't have the cycles to do that yet
<Laney> great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apache2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.34-1ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apache2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.29-1ubuntu4.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zaqar-ui [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.0.0~b1~git2019071614.472d462-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-os-net-config [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
<enyc> 11:26 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.18-dfsg-3~ubuntu18.04.3 => 5.2.32-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
<enyc> Hrrm, I would like  updated  virtualbox for bionic,  but couldn't seem to eget iti ni bionic-proposed repo at first experimentantion on that
<enyc> any $clue  what thats about / what  Unapproved:  (no packageset)  means here? ;-)
<valorie> enyc: that means that no flavor of ubuntu maintains that package
<Ukikie> (Packagesets are more than just flavors)
<valorie> true
<valorie> I should have said no *team*
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-18
<enyc> valorie: but, I don't see why this change-of-version mention notification is appearing at all
<enyc> This case, could do with somebody from ubuntu to maintain...
<enyc> would make a lot of sense to move 5.2.x version up, without the jump to 6.0.x   ,  needed for newer kernel nad a pile of other bugfixes
<LocutusOfBorg> enyc, do you want to test virtualbox?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/%7Ecostamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+delete-packages
<LocutusOfBorg> here you are
<LocutusOfBorg> enyc, you can talk with me wrt virtualbox, but please move to #-devel
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, I uploaded yesterday the new 5.2.32 in the archive, but needs to be approved by an archive admin. You can test it and help with you testing on bug: #1835576 if you want it to eventually reach the archive
<ubot5> bug 1835576 in virtualbox-hwe (Ubuntu Bionic) "virtualbox-guest-dkms-hwe 5.2.18-dfsg-3~ubuntu18.04.3 fails to build on 5.0 based kernels [In function ‘VBoxGuest_RTR0MemUserIsValidAddr’: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835576
<enyc> LocutusOfBorg: aha well i don't know where i'm going you see... nor do i know _WHY_ these messages appear in -release channel if nobody in ubuntu maintaining apparently
<LocutusOfBorg> enyc, why should myself being considered "nobody"?
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<enyc> LocutusOfBorg: ys read your second message ;p
<enyc> LocutusOfBorg: but thats contrary to somebody elses comment which is why confused
<LocutusOfBorg> no enyc "enyc: that means that no flavor of ubuntu maintains that package"
<LocutusOfBorg> no packageset means: "it is not included on any ubuntu flavour ISO"
<LocutusOfBorg> so if you donwload the iso of whichever ubuntu-* you won't have it installed, but it is maintained in the archive, for people who manually install it
<enyc> aah, undestand packageset now
<LocutusOfBorg> if you want to help maintaining it, please move on #ubuntu-devel, but for now, since the work is already done, testing is needed and appreciated a lot
<Ukikie> There's some packagesets unrelated to being shipped on the ISO.
<enyc> LocutusOfBorg: I've idefintied with nitckeserv, but not sure if you can see me writing in #ubuntu-devel
<tkamppeter> sil21000, it is about the Bionic SRU for network-manager, bug 1754671, due to regressions the SRU was withdrawn from -updates, but the reporters of the regressions do not provide the info which I have asked them for and so I got stuck with them. As there are not many regression reports (3, no duplicates) I asked bdmurray on Tuesday whether one could roll out the SRU anyway and he told not to do so and asked me to ask for hel
<tkamppeter> p on mailing lists (ubuntu-quality and canonical-tech) and I got no answer there so far.
<ubot5> bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754671
<tkamppeter> sil2100, there is also now a comment of the original poster of bug 1754671 that he is eagerly waiting for the SRU as it is fixing his problem.
<ubot5> bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754671
<infinity> tkamppeter: So you're hoping another member of the team will give you a different answer because you didn't like the first one?
<tkamppeter> infinity, not really, probably I am simply out of ideas because I get no feedback from bug reporters and also no answers on mailing lists.
<infinity> tkamppeter: I'm not sure what feedback you're hoping to get that wil resolve this.  On LP: #1829566, it ends with asking them to use a different config.  On other bugs, the claim is that things work, *if* they set a few new config options.  Neither of those is acceptable for an SRU, IMO.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1829566 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager 1.10.14-0ubuntu2 ignores systemd-resolved configured dns" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829566
<infinity> Making people change their configs to avoid regression *is* a regression.
<infinity> Even the guy asking for the SRU to be released is someone who had to change his configs to accomodate the SRU.
<infinity> He just now seems to be stuck in a weird spot where he can't seem to use the old package anymore (likely due to automating the new configs eveywhere).
<RikMills> sil2100: thank you for plasma SRU :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.0.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1]
<tkamppeter> seb128, WDYT about perhaps replace the NM SRU for Bionic by the original NM with selected patches?
<seb128> tkamppeter, -1 from we, the new version includes security fixes and improvements customers asked for, we need to sort out the regressions and move forward
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.8 => 20101020ubuntu543.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.9]
<sil2100> tkamppeter: hey! I would have to read up and get more context on this, but so far I must say that I do agree with infinity here - of course it all depends on how big of an impact the changes have, but for a big package like this it feels bad
<sil2100> RikMills: yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (bionic-proposed/main) [19.0.2-1ubuntu1.1~18.04.1 => 19.0.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-libmaas (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.6.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-geneimpacts [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-os-faults [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-armon-go-proxyproto [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190211.68259f7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-huandu-xstrings [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-knqyf263-go-dep-parser [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190521.1ef8521-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ryanuber-go-glob [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sap-go-hdb [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-angular-ui-router [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-badgerodon-collections [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20130729.604e922-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-knqyf263-nested [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-x86kernel-htmlcolor [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190529.c589f58-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jesseduffield-go-getter [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180822.906e156-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-deoptim [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ryszard-goskiplist [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150312.2dfbae5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gbrd [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4-11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-nozzle.r1 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gbrd [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4-11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-schollz-closestmatch [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-party [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatialreg [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1-3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-timereg [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-party [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-timereg [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatialreg [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1-3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-zeallot [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clubsandwich [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hepmc3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-insight [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-deoptim [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-deoptim [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-party [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gbrd [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4-11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatialreg [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1-3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-timereg [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-deoptim [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gbrd [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4-11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-deoptim [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gbrd [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4-11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-party [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatialreg [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1-3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-party [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatialreg [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1-3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-timereg [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-timereg [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-deoptim [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gbrd [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4-11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-party [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatialreg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1-3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-timereg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-armon-go-proxyproto [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190211.68259f7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-huandu-xstrings [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-knqyf263-go-dep-parser [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190521.1ef8521-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ryanuber-go-glob [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sap-go-hdb [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-x86kernel-htmlcolor [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190529.c589f58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-os-faults [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-clubsandwich [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-deoptim [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-deoptim [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-badgerodon-collections [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20130729.604e922-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-knqyf263-nested [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-schollz-closestmatch [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xstatic-angular-ui-router [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-deoptim [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-deoptim [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-156.183] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jesseduffield-go-getter [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20180822.906e156-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-geneimpacts [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-deoptim [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ryszard-goskiplist [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20150312.2dfbae5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gbrd [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.4-11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-deoptim [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gbrd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4-11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gbrd [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.4-11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gbrd [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.4-11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-nozzle.r1 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-party [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-party [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-party [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatialreg [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatialreg [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatialreg [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gbrd [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4-11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-insight [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-party [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatialreg [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatialreg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-timereg [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-timereg [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-timereg [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-aws-sdk-s3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.43.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gbrd [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.4-11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-party [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-timereg [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-timereg [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-party [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-timereg [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatialreg [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.1-3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-zeallot [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrony (disco-proposed/main) [3.4-1ubuntu1 => 3.4-1ubuntu1.1] (core)
<seb128> tjaalton, bug #1836721 , I'm not sure it's the best plan of action to handle a SRU-in-update regression that let users wtihout a working graphical session with a new version update
<ubot5> bug 1836721 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "Black screen after updating mesa from 18.2 to 19.0 on i386 Ubuntu 18.04" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1836721
<seb128> imho we should fast track the regression fix through (and maybe delete the current version from bionic-updates meanwhile)
<seb128> ^ SRU team, opinions?
<tjaalton> 19.0.8 fixes at least two other regressions
<tjaalton> and it sat on the queue for two weeks
<seb128> k, then should we delete the current SRU meanwhile at least? sounds like it has a least 3 regressions so it would probably be best off updates?
<seb128> what that on the queue?
<tjaalton> 19.0.8
<seb128> when we knew it was fixing regressions that happened in a LTS update?
<tjaalton> no, these were new
<tjaalton> I uploaded it when 19.0.2 was moved to updates
<seb128> you should directly ping SRU-reviewer-of-duty when you have a priority upload
<seb128> k
<seb128> well anyway it sounds like we have an annoying -updates regression if some users are left without a session
<seb128> so we should do something about it now
<tjaalton> and I have uploaded 19.0.8 plus that revert for bionic, dropped the old upload
<seb128> k
<tjaalton> no-one complained that meson build dropped symbols from libosmesa, until it hit the lts
<seb128> well let's see when some other SRU team members are around to discuss the best thing to do
<tjaalton> I pinged RAOF but it was past his EOD already
<seb128> yeah, non LTS don't have as many users...
<tjaalton> I was off the last week
<seb128> right
<tjaalton> anyway, my wish was to push the last point release of the series (19.0.8) to proposed first before moving anything to updates, but I lost ;)
<tjaalton> that wouldn't have caught the 32bit regression though
<seb128> well, you could have verification-failed the previous SRU to block it
<seb128> that's a wish easy to get :)
<tjaalton> withouth knowing it had any regressions?
<tjaalton> -h
<tjaalton> there were none filed while it was in proposed for six weeks
<seb128> "my wish was to push the last point release of the series (19.0.8) to proposed first before moving anything to updates"
<seb128> maybe I misread that
<tjaalton> yes, and I was overruled
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> We are not going to change the past now, let's focus on what we do next
<seb128> bdmurray, apw, vorlon, ^ any opinion on what to do there?
<tjaalton> I can upload a fix with just the revert too, and fast-track that asap
<seb128> let's wait if any of the pinged people is around and want to comment
<tjaalton> and then let the new upstream fix virgl, libosmesa etc
<tjaalton> I'll check back later, now afk for a bit
 * apw tries to understand the question ..
<apw> do we have fixes for the reported regressions?  if so if we coudl get an upload with just those on top; that would seems like a quick to test/release combo ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-156.183]
<seb128> apw, from what I understood the 32bits regression has an understood "restore a patch that got dropped too early" fix but what is the queue is also a stable version update fixing some other regressions
<seb128> apw, also do you think we should remove/block the current version from -updates meanwhile?
<apw> seb128, potentially, it is rather drastic to rip it out
<apw> seb128, i assume we would have to put the older one back in the short term
<apw> knowing that would not help people already affected
<seb128> right, best way out is to land a fixed version asap
<apw> tjaalton, of the three regressions is hte revert one the only one which causes headless-ness ?
<apw> if so we should rip the current one out of propsoed, and throw the revert only in there
<apw> test it and get it out asap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bayestestr [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vctrs [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vctrs [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rdpack [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.11-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vctrs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vctrs [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vctrs [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vctrs [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> apw: yes
<tjaalton> there's no version in proposed atm
<tjaalton> but on the queue for disco/bionic
<apw> tjaalton, is that one useful for this, or something more significant
<tjaalton> apw: it's a new point-release as well
<tjaalton> bionic has 19.0.2 plus a patch from 19.0.4
<tjaalton> I can upload 19.0.2-1ubuntu1.1~18.04.2 with just the revert
<tjaalton> but would like to land 19.0.8 with better ice lake support soon
<tjaalton> (icl support as a patch of several cherry-picks from upstream)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, hello, can you please hint ddcci-driver-linux/all/s390x? LP: #1837073
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1837073 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux 5.2.0-8.9 disabled backlight on s390x." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1837073
<tjaalton> apw, seb128: I've uploaded mesa_19.0.2-1ubuntu1.1~18.04.2 to the queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (bionic-proposed/main) [19.0.2-1ubuntu1.1~18.04.1 => 19.0.2-1ubuntu1.1~18.04.2] (core, xorg)
<tjaalton> whichever is chosen, the other one should be dropped
 * RAOF is just finishing two weeks of holiday, so pinging someone else will get a quicker response.
<apw> tjaalton, i assume the safest is to take the newer one, then the moral equivalent of the previous one
<tjaalton> RAOF: sorry, had no idea :)
<tjaalton> apw: safest yes, it's a oneliner which was there for five months in the previous version
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.1 => 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> that is replacing something already in the queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-smc-gayathri [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> Hi, could baloo please be removed fron Eoan. LP: #1837093
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1837093 in baloo (Ubuntu) "Remove baloo from Eoan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1837093
<RikMills> oh, and remove kate4 as well LP: #1837096
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1837096 in kate4 (Ubuntu) "Remove kate4 from Eoan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1837096
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spice-html5 (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-3 => 0.1.7-3ubuntu0.19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spice-html5 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-2 => 0.1.7-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: modemmanager (disco-proposed/main) [1.10.0-1 => 1.10.0-1ubuntu0.19.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: modemmanager (disco-proposed/main) [1.10.0-1 => 1.10.0-1ubuntu0.19.04.1] (desktop-core)
<vorlon> teward: I'm not thrilled with the 'N/A' test case on LP: #1836366.  It's true that regressions might've been introduced the next time nginx was rebuild in bionic for some other reason, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't have tests to verify that nginx actually works with openssl following the rebuild
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1836366 in nginx (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] No Changes Rebuild in Bionic for OpenSSL compat reasons" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1836366
<vorlon> RikMills: kate4 should be removed from Debian first (at least from unstable), currently there's only a wishlist bug (874932) and if I remove it now from eoan, a newer version will just be synced
<ahasenack> teward: vorlon: maybe a "nmap -Pn --script ssl-enum-ciphers -p <port> <host>" run before and after and compare the results?
<ahasenack> (for nginx)
<vorlon> that would be a very shallow unit test
<vorlon> maybe we're confident that the autopkgtests exercise nginx ssl enough to not need anything else
<vorlon> but in that case the bug should say that
<teward> vorlon: To do that I'd have to ship a dummy cert with the test
<teward> the autopkgtest envs don't have enough entropy go generate the ssl-cert certs it seems
<teward> AND it'd have to ship a custom configuration to do that
<teward> this said
<teward> we already KNOW TLS 1.3 works with the package
<vorlon> and also that doesn't account for why the nginx autopkgtests pass fine but LP: #1833476 is reported
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1833476 in nginx (Ubuntu) "libssl1.1 version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.2 breaks nginx ssl tests" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833476
<teward> this is simply to let us *control* it
<vorlon> teward: ah right
<teward> vorlon: I tried replicating those tests even on Eoan
<vorlon> don't have enough entropy> where/when was that determination made? we have plenty of packages that are using entropy at autopkgtest time
<teward> and an upstream from-source build
<teward> it still failed
<teward> vorlon: well the second consideration is
<teward> we don't *ship* SSL enabled, we could write a test to do an SSL test but an nmap or a cipher enumeration wouldn't help
<teward> TLS1.3 *works* it's the nonenabled tests that're the tricky part
<teward> which according to upstream to let us control 1.3 and let it be 'disabled' or set ciphers it needs to build against 1.3
<vorlon> I hope you can appreciate that none of this is giving me any more warm fuzzies than I already had
<ahasenack> :)
<teward> vorlon: i haven't had any warm fuzzies about this eiter
<teward> either*
<teward> especially when I learned that -securtiy doesn't ship 1.1.1 even
<teward> which means that Bionic is 'diverged' in SSL support
<teward> i know WHY security doesn't ship it
<teward> but until it's shipped in -security we're in a diverged repository state
<vorlon> it basically tells me that if there are any ssl-related regressions introduced as a result of a rebuild, we are confident that the autopkgtests /won't/ catch them because none of the autopkgtests test ssl
<teward> vorlon: let me propose an alternative consideration:
<teward> if TLS1.3 is "always on" currently
<teward> as it is
<teward> wouldn't the SSL 'regressions' have already been caught with 1.3 support?
<teward> because CURRENTLY the case is 1.3 is already by-default enabled the way OpenSSL is in-built configured
<teward> the tests we NEED to run are to make sure of the following:
<teward> (1) that if we don't specify TLS1.3 in the ssl_protocols line that it doesn't enable TLS1.3
<teward> (2) that if we do specify TLS1.3 in the ssl_protocols line but selectively choose TLS 1.3 ciphers in ssl_ciphers it honors the cipherstring we provide
<teward> neither option tests for TLS1.3 *regressions* already introduced by OpenSSL which has been in the repos AND had TLS1.3 for nginx, etc. enabled out of the box already
<teward> because CURRENTLY TLS1.3 is already enabled
<teward> so testing to make sure TLS1.3 "works" is a moot point
<teward> the moment anyone pulls a libssl update in it enables TLS1.3
<ahasenack> we have had regressions in tls 1.2 in other packages due to openssl 1.1.1, fwiw
<teward> postfix, nginx, apache2, etc.
<teward> ahasenack: then I think we need to be clear on *what* exactly we're testing in terms of regressions
<teward> ahasenack: vorlon: the nginx test suites I don't think were written against OpenSSL 1.1.1
<teward> any failures there can be considered an openssl related one based on the SSL bits that've failed
<teward> if I pull from *upstream* sources I get the same problem on an 18.04 env.
<vorlon> teward: all of this assumes that the only changes in openssl 1.1.1 headers that nginx is sensitive to are the bits needed for controlling tls1.3 protocol / cipher negotiation.  Is there an informed basis for assuming that?
<teward> vorlon: this is based on the trac bug I linked
<teward> whereby it can't control TLS1.3 without relying on the relevant constants
<teward> which it needs to build against to know the constants
<vorlon> no
<teward> vorlon: i have no other basis for the rest
<teward> but i have a question
<teward> which releases have had TLS1.3 by default in the development branches?
<vorlon> that answers why it /does/ change behavior on a rebuild; it does not confirm that there are no /other/ behavior changes we need to pay attention to
<teward> vorlon: then NACK this
<teward> but consider we're going to have this problem when:
<teward> (1) -security gets 1.1.1.
<teward> (2) -security ends up pushing any changes that patch and rebuild against 1.1.1
<vorlon> I am not arguing that this SRU should be thrown out
<vorlon> I am arguing that the SRU needs to be more rigorous
<teward> vorlon: not disagreeing, but also not in a place at the moment where I can dig for additional TLS1.3 headaches.
<vorlon> and I would never accept an SRU that had "N/A" as the test case
 * teward is currently busy dealing with dependency hell on an 16.04 box
<vorlon> ok, understood
<teward> vorlon: i think we ALSO need to be careful here going forward then
<teward> and with respect to -security
<teward> and though security has its own processes
<teward> if this was a concern NOW
<teward> this should have been an earlier concern during the OpenSSL SRU
<teward> and the moment -security gets 1.1.1 pushed out via it
<teward> you're going to be basically ahving these SRUs *anyways* but done by Security next time they push a patch for nginx
<teward> so i think there's a broader problem and discussion that needs to happen
<teward> related to this
<teward> not just because of the SRU
<teward> but because of OpenSSL being the evil it is regardless
<teward> ... not to mention we're already 'SSL libraries diverged' wrt Security and Updates
<teward> ... qhixh arill ro rhia sY IEEIRRwa mw
<teward> which still to this day irritates me*
<teward> *kicks keyboard out into the river*
<vorlon> I don't understand why you're concerned about updates vs security being "diverged"
<vorlon> every package introduced in an updates pocket needs to take care of its own versioned dependencies to make sure that it pulls in any other deps it needs
<vorlon> SRUs must not break as a result of partial upgrades
<RikMills> vorlon: fair enough on kate4. I thought I saw somewhere that manually removed things would not autosync again unless synced deliberately again. I must misremember or have misunderstood.
<vorlon> RikMills: that may have been a bug that I fixed in recent memory ;)
<RikMills> aha. that makes sense!
<ddstreet> vorlon if you have a sec, me and kenvandine collided on our uploads of modemmanager to disco...they are identical, so if you could just reject one of them, it shouldn't matter which
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu3] (openstack)
<ddstreet> wow, looking at the backscroll, the upload msgs from queuebot are 1 second apart, that's some crazy coincidence in timing on our uploads
<vorlon> ddstreet: there is some batching involved in the messages :)
<vorlon> anyway, rejected the second of the uploads, whoever's that was
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected modemmanager [source] (disco-proposed) [1.10.0-1ubuntu0.19.04.1]
<ddstreet> vorlon awesome thanks!
<kenvandine> vorlon: thanks
<doko> dpkg-deb: error: failed to read archive 'zfs-dkms_*.deb': No such file or directory
<doko> make: *** [debian/rules.d/2-binary-arch.mk:220: install-generic] Error 2
<doko> sforshee, apw: ^^^ linux autopkg test regression
<sforshee> doko: probably means a new zfs landed, though I thought apw had made that so it would download them from the librarian if removed from the archive
<sforshee> hmm, no that does not seem to be the case
<vorlon> zfs-dkms 0.8.1-1ubuntu5 is stale, current version is 0.8.1-1ubuntu7
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1015.16] (no packageset)
<apw> sforshee, hmmm, no we expected to avoid that by by copying the old versions into the PPA for builds; but adt is a wrinkle
<apw> sforshee, as they are not in the PPA, sigh.
<vorlon> what does the ppa have to do with it?  this failure is visible on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/l/linux/eoan/amd64 and shows downloads from ftpmaster.internal
<sforshee> I think that was wrt our builds, and the problem of autopkgtest build tests was missed
<vorlon> ah
<apw> i suspect a rebuild should not build the dkms packages ... in dt
<apw> adt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (disco-proposed/main) [1.178.3 => 1.178.4] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.9 => 1.173.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-assert-cli [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bumpalo [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-assert-cli [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-caps [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-caps [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-macro [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-doc-comment [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-rs [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-http-body [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipnetwork [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bumpalo [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-doc-comment [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-rs [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-macro [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipconfig [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipconfig [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-4 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-http-body [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md5-asm [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md5-asm [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-xml [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-static-assertions [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-assert-cli [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipnetwork [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-xml [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-static-assertions [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-caps [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-4 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bumpalo [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-macro [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-http-body [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-doc-comment [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-rs [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipconfig [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipnetwork [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-4 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-xml [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-static-assertions [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-assert-cli [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bumpalo [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-caps [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-assert-cli [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-caps [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bumpalo [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-macro [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-doc-comment [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-macro [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-doc-comment [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-rs [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-http-body [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipconfig [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipnetwork [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-rs [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipconfig [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-http-body [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipnetwork [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-4 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-4 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-static-assertions [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-xml [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-static-assertions [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-xml [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-assert-cli [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-caps [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bumpalo [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-macro [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-doc-comment [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-rs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-http-body [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipconfig [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipnetwork [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-4 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-xml [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-static-assertions [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexadrums [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhtslib [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexadrums [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-magnum [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [14.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-theforeman-dns [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexadrums [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-placement [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhtslib [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhtslib [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexadrums [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pure-sasl [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexadrums [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhtslib [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhtslib [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> apw: could you check the newer mesa from bionic queue in order to get things forward..
<apw> tjaalton, looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.0.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.0.2-1ubuntu1.1~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1015.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usb-creator (xenial-proposed/main) [0.3.2ubuntu16.04.1 => 0.3.2ubuntu16.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usb-creator (bionic-proposed/main) [0.3.5ubuntu18.04.1 => 0.3.5ubuntu18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usb-creator (disco-proposed/main) [0.3.5ubuntu19.04.1 => 0.3.5ubuntu19.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tkamppeter> tjaalton, vorlon, the SRU mor modemmanager on Bionic, bug 1828102 got uploaded, could you pass it into -proposed? Thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1828102 in modemmanager (Ubuntu Disco) "Regression in ModemManager" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828102
<tkamppeter> tjaalton, vorlon, I have verified the Bionic SRU of bug 1763520, fix on GTK print dialog, no one reported a regression, could you put it into -updates? Thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Bionic) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
<tjaalton> tkamppeter: nothing moves to -updates on a friday
<tkamppeter> tjaalton, did not know that, is it to avoid regressions on the weekend?
<tjaalton> yep
<tkamppeter> tjaalton, but moving the MM update into -proposed is possible on a Friday?
<tjaalton> yes
<seb128> tjaalton, if you do SRU, can you review libsoup2.4 in bionic? it's a trivial followup one liner compared to what is already in bionic-proposed
<tjaalton> yes, i'll do some later, shifting hours because of errands
<seb128> I don't manage to get a diff from the queue, launchpad seems unhappy again :/
<apw> seb128, the librarian is having a sad
<apw> seb128, you are missing your -v so it has no bugs now
<apw> (for libsoup)
<seb128> apw, I though the tools were smart enough to 'merge' the existiçng and new ... is it better if I reupload?
<apw> seb128, cirtinaly the review tools hate on you :)
<apw> seb128, if it is easy, yes please
<seb128> k
<apw> seb128, ping me when it is there, and i'll get it in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libsoup2.4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.62.1-1ubuntu0.3]
<seb128> apw, thanks, I just did the dput so should be in the queue in the next minutes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsoup2.4 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.62.1-1ubuntu0.2 => 2.62.1-1ubuntu0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (disco-proposed) [1.178.4]
<seb128> apw, ^ and librarian seems to be happier now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsoup2.4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.62.1-1ubuntu0.3]
<apw> seb128, yeah she stopped her strop.  and approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.10]
<seb128> apw, thx! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexadrums [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Laney: hey o/ Found the issue that was causing the bug comments on successful tests
<sil2100> Laney: prepared a fix MP if anything, along with fixes for the 2 other bugs you filled (since they're all related)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+merge/370375
<sil2100> Laney: had to refactor the way we check for failures, since my previous logic was WRONG
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rhtslib [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted modemmanager [source] (disco-proposed) [1.10.0-1ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexadrums [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexadrums [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-placement [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pure-sasl [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhtslib [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhtslib [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhtslib [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexadrums [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexadrums [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-magnum [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [14.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhtslib [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhtslib [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vctrs [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling-macro [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexadrums [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-theforeman-dns [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-smc-gayathri [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rhtslib [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baloo [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-assert-cli [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-caps [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling-macro [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-doc-comment [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-rs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ipconfig [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nom-4 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bumpalo [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-getrandom [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ipnetwork [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quick-xml [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stackvector [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gettext-rs [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipconfig [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexadrums [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dirs-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ppv-lite86 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-static-assertions [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-http-body [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-core-arch [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.3 [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipnetwork [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-http-body [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-rs [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-http-body [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ipconfig [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ipnetwork [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nom-4 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ppv-lite86 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quick-xml [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.3 [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stackvector [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diesel [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-http-body [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nom-4 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quick-xml [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stackvector [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-static-assertions [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gettext-rs [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ppv-lite86 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-static-assertions [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ipnetwork [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.3 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baloo [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vctrs [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vctrs [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-assert-cli [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-caps [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dirs-sys [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baloo [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [4:4.14.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vctrs [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling-macro [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-doc-comment [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-getrandom [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ipconfig [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-doc-comment [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-smc-gayathri [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.000-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dirs-sys [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-getrandom [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vctrs [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-doc-comment [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-getrandom [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bumpalo [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hepmc3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rdpack [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.11-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vctrs [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bayestestr [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vctrs [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
<vorlon> Laney, juliank: any idea why the i386 cloud image seems to have linux-headers-5.0.0-16-generic unpacked and breaking dkms module builds? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/v/v4l2loopback/eoan/i386
<vorlon> s/cloud image/autopkgtest image/
<seb128> vorlon, L_aney is travelling to debconf so you might not get a reply from him today (unless he gets online during some stop)
<tjaalton> vorlon: do you think it would be possible to release the fix for bug 1836721, it affects 32bit users on 4.15 kernel
<ubot5> bug 1836721 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "Black screen after updating mesa from 18.2 to 19.0 on i386 Ubuntu 18.04" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1836721
<vorlon> seb128: fair enough, it's not urgent
<tjaalton> it very fresh in proposed, but already verified and is a simple fix/revert
<vorlon> tjaalton: assuming it was a spot fix for this issue and the autopkgtests passed, yes
<vorlon> tjaalton: I see two autopkgtest regressions, are you following through on those?
<vorlon> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#mesa
<tjaalton> vorlon: I'll check, but can't be anything else than needing a rerun. we had this patch in the previous version for 18.04.2
 * vorlon nods
<tjaalton> freemat/arm64 needed a retry last time too, and freecad/i386 seems to have failed the same way before too ("ValueError: Cannot set the datum because the sketch contains conflicting constraints")
<vorlon> tjaalton: "failed the same way before" - when? the last failure I see on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/freecad/bionic/i386 dates back to March
<tjaalton> vorlon: that's the one ;)
<vorlon> ok
<tjaalton> didn't mean it fails every time
<vorlon> far enough back in the history that I'm not content to assume it's a flaky test
<vorlon> anyway, I've pushed some retries and I'll follow through today
<tjaalton> cool, me too..
<vorlon> :)
<Laney> vorlon: don't know, but note we aren't building fresh ones atm, would be easiest to turn those back on and see if it gets fixed
<Laney> sil2100: thanks, nice one, will review later
<vorlon> Laney: ack
<Laney> 'those' -> upstream i386 images, in case it wasn't clear
 * vorlon nods
<vorlon> what's strange is that the autopkgtest log doesn't show /any/ linux-headers packages being installed, but two are available
<Laney> you should be able to look in testbed-packages to see what was installed in the base system
<vorlon> certainly
<Laney> these will have been dist-upgraded daily since the last upstream image was produced
 * vorlon nods
<Laney> so you could imageine a certain amount of cruft, possibly
<Laney> soryr for typos, I'm ion mobile
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
<teward> vorlon: see PMs if you get a minute
<teward> follow up to yesterday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exadrums [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairosvg [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exadrums [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-performance [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<teward> vorlon: short summary: test case (manual) added.  also included requisite conf data.  And upstream replied to my email - there's no TLS1.3 behaviorisms that'd be introduced just by the rebuild that aren't otherwise introduced by OpenSSL already.
<teward> note that the default config we *have* disables TLS 1.3 by default
<teward> nginx.conf: ssl_protocols doesn't include TLS 1.3 so it's not enabled.
<teward> so we're basically doing the rebuild for *making sure* that the not-enabled TLS1.3 is actually not enabled which can only be done when NGINX is aware that TLS1.3 is an option in libssl and therefore doesn't *use* it in the nginx runtime when not enabled by an admin
<teward> (i.e. you have to include TLSv1.3 in the ssl_protocols line to enable 1.3.  Not a default in Bionic to enable it.)
<teward> (continuing from yesterday)
<vorlon> teward: thanks
<teward> also put data on the bug too
<teward> but I did confirm the test case does what it intends - TLS1.3 is 'disabled' with the nginx in proposed
<teward> but available with the one in -updates currently because there's no way for NGINX to know NOT to serve 1.3
<teward> and as you said, if someone enables 1.3, they assume any risks from that since TLS 1.3 is 'new and experimental'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exadrums [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exadrums [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exadrums [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted librabbitmq [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted librabbitmq [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: barman [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmatrixclient [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmatrixclient [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-getlantern-hex [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160523.083fba3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-briandowns-spinner [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-knqyf263-go-version [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-linprog [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clicolors-control [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-caarlos0-env [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-linprog [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmatrixclient [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clicolors-control [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vipor [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ergo [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.23+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.23+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exadrums [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon, infinity: If either of you are around, had a build failure on ubuntustudio-menu that I can't make heads or tails on: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/433886020/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-amd64.ubuntustudio-menu_0.31_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> It's the new file that synced an hour ago
<wgrant> It Breaks old debhelpers
<Eickmeyer> wgrant: A little inconvenient, I guess. :/
<Eickmeyer> wgrant: Any fix or do we just update the debhelper?
<wgrant> Probably best to ditch the new file from eoan-proposed for now.
<Eickmeyer> ack.
<Eickmeyer> Should I try a rebuild at some point in the future or re-upload?
<wgrant> Eickmeyer: A retry will work once the archive is unbroken.
<wgrant> No need to reupload.
<Eickmeyer> wgrant: ack
<Eickmeyer> wgrant: Will there be a notification on that or should I retry in a few hours?
<wgrant> Eickmeyer: I'd expect it to be mentioned here.
<Eickmeyer> Ok, will monitor.
<Eickmeyer> Thanks, wgrant!
<tsimonq2> I'm curious as to what the problem is...
<infinity> wgrant: Are you not an archive admin who could have fixed that?
<wgrant> infinity: I wasn't sure how to stop autosync from putting it straight back again
<infinity> wgrant: It won't resync the same version again.
<wgrant> Ah, that does make things easy.
<infinity> wgrant: In this case, it's synced a newer one, which FTBFS, so cleaning up the NBS from the previous one magically fixes it (which I've just done).
<wgrant> Thanks.
<infinity> Although, the FTBFS is sort of confusing.
<infinity> Ish.
<wgrant> infinity: Howso?
<wgrant> The whole archive FTBFS atm
<infinity> Build-Depends: debhelper-compat (= 11)
<wgrant> Yeah, debhelper's done versioned provides for a while
<infinity> Ooooh.
<infinity> And then dh can't install because file has a Breaks?
<wgrant> Right.
<infinity> Breaks: debhelper (<< 12.2~)
<wgrant> Which seems very violent but hey
<infinity> There it is.
<infinity> Okay, easy peasy.
<infinity> I'll merge dh, then retry file after it builds.
<wgrant> On a hopefully slightly less unhappy build farm.
<infinity> There's debhelper built.
<infinity> publish, build file, publish, then I'll mass give-back, cause hey, we haven't had one of those in a long while.
<infinity> wgrant: Is it just me getting less patient, or my imagination, or is the "uploading build" stage taking longer these days?
<infinity> wgrant: debhelper is tiny, I'd expect that to take approximately 0 seconds, or given buildd-manager's history, maybe 30-60, but it's already past 2m.
<infinity> wgrant: And I saw some stuff a day or two back taking 5-10 minutes to "upload".
<infinity> Yeah, that took about 3 minutes in the end.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scheme-bytestructures [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scheme-bytestructures [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scheme-bytestructures [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thumbor [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [6.5.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scheme-bytestructures [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scheme-bytestructures [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thumbor [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [6.5.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scheme-bytestructures [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thumbor [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [6.5.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thumbor [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [6.5.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clicolors-control [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thumbor [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [6.5.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-linprog [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-linprog [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clicolors-control [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clicolors-control [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clicolors-control [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-linprog [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-linprog [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmatrixclient [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.23+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmatrixclient [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmatrixclient [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.23+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.23+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.23+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ergo [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ergo [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmatrixclient [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [3.1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [3.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [3.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [3.23+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairosvg [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [3.1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [3.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [3.23+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ironic-ui [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-assert-cli [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmatrixclient [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [3.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exadrums [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-arch [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu3] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-os-net-config [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.22.0~b1~git2019071110.e62f07d98-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [3.23+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zaqar-ui [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.0.0~b1~git2019071614.472d462-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ergo [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [3.1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-linprog [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-linprog [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clicolors-control [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clicolors-control [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scheme-bytestructures [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exadrums [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [3.1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-linprog [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clicolors-control [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [i386] (eoan-proposed) [3.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scheme-bytestructures [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scheme-bytestructures [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.23+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [3.23+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thumbor [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [6.5.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmatrixclient [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [i386] (eoan-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scheme-bytestructures [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scheme-bytestructures [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thumbor [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [6.5.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thumbor [i386] (eoan-proposed) [6.5.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipnetwork [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-linprog [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scheme-bytestructures [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thumbor [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [6.5.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ipconfig [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quick-xml [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-static-assertions [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clicolors-control [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thumbor [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [6.5.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [i386] (eoan-proposed) [3.23+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-4 [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted barman [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exadrums [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-briandowns-spinner [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-getlantern-hex [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20160523.083fba3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmatrixclient [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-linprog [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-performance [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exadrums [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-caarlos0-env [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [6.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmatrixclient [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-linprog [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bumpalo [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clicolors-control [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dirs-sys [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baloo [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exadrums [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmatrixclient [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vipor [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding-macro-internal [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-getrandom [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ppv-lite86 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-knqyf263-go-version [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clicolors-control [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diesel [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stackvector [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [i386] (eoan-proposed) [3.1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.3 [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dirs-sys [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-assert-cli [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-doc-comment [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exadrums [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-core-arch [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nyacc [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.94.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nyacc [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.94.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nyacc [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.94.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nyacc [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.94.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nyacc [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.94.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nyacc [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.94.0-2] (no packageset)
<wxl> SRU team: i have an SRU for usb-creator that has been "sponsored" but not by someone in ~ubuntu-sru, so it's still stuck in unapproved. the procedure allows for this option but doesn't really explain the next step. so what's the next step? bug 1629715
<ubot5> bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "[SRU] usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629715
<vorlon> wxl: sponsorship by the sru team still causes it to land in unapproved.  This is the right process, and it will be reviewed by the SRU team when they process the queue
<wxl> vorlon: okie dokie. thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mescc-tools [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mescc-tools [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-lpsymphony [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-lpsymphony [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-ssh [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-lpsymphony [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mescc-tools [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redfishtool [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-ssh [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mescc-tools [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-lpsymphony [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-ssh [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mescc-tools [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-ssh [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-lpsymphony [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mescc-tools [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-ssh [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.11.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-lpsymphony [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-ssh [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.11.3-2] (no packageset)
<wgrant> infinity: "Uploading build" often takes at least a minute, as the transition out of it is done by a minutely cronjob, after all the blobs have been pulled back
#ubuntu-release 2019-07-21
<infinity> wgrant: Yeah, this one was over 3m, and I've seen then hitting 10+ this week.
<infinity> wgrant: Hence the concern.
<wgrant> infinity: That particular build was stuck behind a few big openmw and kicad builds, it looks like.
<Trevinho> when anyone in SRU team can see it, please resurrect gnome-shell in disco as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1834517/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1834517 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Disco) "Update gnome-shell to 3.32.2" [Medium,Fix committed]
<infinity> Trevinho: Done.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1 => 3.32.2-2ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra, mozilla) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.32.2-2ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu2 => 2.04-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu2 => 2.04-1ubuntu2] (core)
<Trevinho> infinity: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.2+git20190626-1ubuntu1~19.04.1 => 3.32.2+git20190711-2ubuntu1~19.04.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
<Laney> ^- supersede
<Laney> queue -Q unapproved -s disco-proposed -m superseded reject 21183393
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (disco-proposed) [3.32.2+git20190711-1ubuntu1~19.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ugrep [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-brentp-bix [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190718.00aa7a7+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-url-dispatcher [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-url-dispatcher [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-url-dispatcher [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lomiri-url-dispatcher [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpath-dispatcher-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.08-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-password-zxcvbn-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.300003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.300003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nattable [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: picom [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyerfa [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.7.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vf1 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.300003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmodule-build-parse-yapp-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: picom [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.300003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyerfa [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.7.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: picom [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: picom [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyerfa [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.7.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: picom [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyerfa [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.7.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vokoscreen-ng [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theli [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyerfa [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.7.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theli [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theli [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theli [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theli [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.300003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: picom [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyerfa [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theli [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1021.21~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (focal-proposed/main) [1:6.4.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 => 1:6.4.5-0ubuntu0.20.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, hello, src:cider is slowing down 2-3 transitions from landing, out from testing since months, FTBFS test failure, and so on... kick it out please? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=954699
<ubot5> Debian bug 954699 in src:cider "cider: FTBFS: Spies can only be created in ‘before-each’" [Serious,Open]
<RikMills> Laney: is excuses saying things are a 'valid candidate' gone for good? kubuntu has some scripts that parses excuses, so will have to rework them if so
<Laney> I dunno
<Laney> you are screen scraping the html?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1021.21~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-1021.21~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-1021.21~18.04.1]
<apw> Laney, some of the html is in the yaml; and in the old world order some of the information was only in that excuses: section
<apw> (which is the html gunk)
<RikMills> Laney: yes, santa_  has this in our automation tooling https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/libka/grep_excuses.py
<RikMills> which is part of making plots like: https://people.ubuntu.com/~rikmills/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/20.04.2_groovy_proposed_migration.pdf
<Laney> RikMills: I see, well probably "Will attempt migration" is the equivalent of that, but you should switch to using the yaml IMO and there it's called is-candidate
<Laney> apw: yeah that's the contents of the bullet points under the items on the html, I guess you could use that as a last resort
<apw> before the merge i cirtainly had to to get one piece of data i am using; but it might be there in the new version, not looked yet
<RikMills> Laney: ok, not a problem. thanks
<apw> all that code is crashing in a heap at the moment :)
 * apw notes it takes the yaml parser some seconds to parse that thing
<cpaelzer> sil2100: rbasak: hi I wanted to SRU-ping asking about two packages status
<cpaelzer> one is haproxy which if I'm not mistaken seems releasable for bug 1884149
<ubot5> bug 1884149 in haproxy (Ubuntu Bionic) "haproxy crashes on in __pool_get_first if unique-id-header is used" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1884149
<cpaelzer> IIRC some external anbox service we provide depends on this
<cpaelzer> the other one is binutils that is in bionic-unapproved for like 20 days - it really is a very small change
<cpaelzer> I know/expect that binutils is a package one shys away from, but I wonder if I can help any further to help this being processed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpdk (bionic-proposed/main) [17.11.9-0ubuntu18.04.2 => 17.11.10-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpdk (focal-proposed/main) [19.11.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 19.11.3-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> cpaelzer: hey! I can try taking a look at those today for sure, just a bit later as I have +1 maintenance
<Laney> apw: it's not so bad here, are you using yaml.CSafeLoader?
<Laney> laney@nightingale> python3 -m timeit -n 100 'import lzma; import yaml; f = lzma.open("update_excuses.yaml.xz"); yaml.load(f, Loader=yaml.CSafeLoader)'                                                                       ~/temp
<Laney> 100 loops, best of 5: 95.3 msec per loop
<Laney> or maybe the new one is for some reason better?!?!?!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notmuch [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.30-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notmuch [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.30-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notmuch [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.30-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notmuch [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.30-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notmuch [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.30-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcotp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcotp [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ecosolver [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ecosolver [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ecosolver [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcotp [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcotp [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lumpy-sv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcotp [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lumpy-sv [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lumpy-sv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ecosolver [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpwizlite [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ecosolver [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lumpy-sv [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notmuch [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.30-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lumpy-sv [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> thanks in advance then sil2100 - and if anything unclear comes up on these let me know so we can sort it out quickly together
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpwizlite [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpwizlite [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpwizlite [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpwizlite [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcotp [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1045.46] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1034.35] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x11iraf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1032.34] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1030.32] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ecosolver [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lumpy-sv [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ibus-typing-booster (xenial-backports/primary) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ibus-typing-booster (bionic-backports/primary) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ibus-typing-booster (focal-backports/primary) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ibus-typing-booster (eoan-backports/primary) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [source] (bionic-backports) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [source] (focal-backports) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [source] (eoan-backports) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [source] (xenial-backports) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (bionic-backports/none) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (focal-backports/none) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu20.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (eoan-backports/none) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (xenial-backports/none) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpwizlite [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (bionic-backports) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (focal-backports) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (eoan-backports) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (xenial-backports) [2.9.3-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ecosolver [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ecosolver [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ecosolver [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ecosolver [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ecosolver [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ecosolver [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcotp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcotp [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcotp [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpwizlite [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpwizlite [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpwizlite [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcotp [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcotp [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpwizlite [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcotp [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpwizlite [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpwizlite [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lumpy-sv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lumpy-sv [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lumpy-sv [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notmuch [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.30-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notmuch [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.30-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notmuch [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.30-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theli [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theli [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theli [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hcxtools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [6.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lumpy-sv [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lumpy-sv [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notmuch [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.30-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theli [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theli [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lumpy-sv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notmuch [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.30-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timekpr-next [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notmuch [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.30-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theli [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0+2020.06.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-password-zxcvbn-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.300003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.300003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmodule-build-parse-yapp-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nattable [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.300003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.300003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-writer-perl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.300003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpath-dispatcher-perl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.08-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtd-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtd-utils [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtd-utils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtd-utils [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtd-utils [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtd-utils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:2.1.1-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vokoscreen-ng [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblemon [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.14.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted picom [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted picom [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted picom [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyerfa [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyerfa [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyerfa [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted picom [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted picom [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyerfa [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.0~git20200113.6cbb518-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: shim-canonical (groovy-proposed/primary) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted picom [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyerfa [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtpms [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~dev1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyerfa [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.7.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.17+dfsg-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hcxtools [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hcxtools [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hcxtools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hcxtools [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hcxtools [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hcxtools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-typing-booster [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rexml [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timekpr-next [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblemon [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblemon [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblemon [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblemon [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblemon [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblemon [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.3.1+dfsg-3]
<sforshee> doko: the new binutils in groovy is breaking kernel builds, and seems this even happend in autopkgtest - https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-groovy/groovy/amd64/l/linux/20200707_041018_31bb2@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtpms [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0~dev1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vf1 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.11-1]
<doko> sforshee: please fix it
<sforshee> doko: why did this regress though, and how did it promote with the kernel build failing?
<doko> I don't know
<doko> please extract the objects for the failing command, and provide the complete command line arguments, currently hidden in the log
<doko> accepted ugrep/riscv64, apparently accepted for the other archs before
<sforshee> arighi: ^ can you get doko those items?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ugrep [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
<doko> accepted x264/riscv64, apparently accepted for the other archs before
<doko> accepted x265/riscv64, apparently accepted for the other archs before
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2:0.159.2999+git296494a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4-2]
<arighi> sforshee, doko, ok I can provide them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-brentp-bix [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190718.00aa7a7+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-url-dispatcher [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-url-dispatcher [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-url-dispatcher [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lomiri-url-dispatcher [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x11iraf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0~2018.07.04+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.18.04.2 => 2.4.3-1ubuntu3.18.04.3] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.20.04.2 => 2.4.3-1ubuntu3.20.04.3] (core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (eoan-proposed/main) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.19.10.2 => 2.4.3-1ubuntu3.19.10.3] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.16.04.2 => 2.4.3-1ubuntu3.16.04.3] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libseccomp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libseccomp [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.20.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libseccomp [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.19.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libseccomp [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.16.04.3]
<apw> Laney, when did we start using the updated britney to copy things out ?
<apw> Laney, as when binutils was promted there was no interlock with kernels at all ?
<Laney> friday
<apw> so the 10th ... this happened on the 8th, so not that then
<Laney> how does this interlock work?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.20.04.3]
<apw> Laney, a good question; i mean we synthesis some dependencies for the kernel; but binutils is build-essential so not on most package dependency lists ...
<apw> Laney, perhaps this just doesn't work or ... should be expressed as a fauxpackage or something
<Laney> apw: the only mention of binutils is in some hack we have to override the tests triggered for gcc
<Laney> sooooooooooooooooooooo :>
<Laney> what's this constraint meant to be?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.19.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.18.04.3]
<apw> Laney, well i guess the questions is what if anything "no longer building" with the updates to the compiler/binutils should be considered blocking for those
<apw> Laney, as i think you are telling me the current answer is basically nothing
<apw> Laney, actually perhaps because we explicitly depend on gcc we do test for that; but not binutils
<Laney> ah
<Laney> are you saying you want the kernel to be tested when binutils is updated
<Laney> ?
<apw> Laney, perhaps we should just depend explicitly on binutils from things which we want to be able to block it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [sync] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu3.16.04.3]
<apw> right i think we are supprised that a kernel breaking binutils was not held for consideration
<Laney> so what you can do, if you just want to be triggered, is add a test into d/t/control with the extra deps you want and "Restrictions: hint-testsuite-triggers"
<Laney> https://salsa.debian.org/ci-team/autopkgtest/blob/master/doc/README.package-tests.rst
<apw> the build-testwe already have would want that
<Laney> don't appear to be able to link to the right place
<apw> ok ... sforshee ^
<Laney> or, you can just add it as an extra depends to an existing test, that works too
<Laney> I guess build-essential & essential too kind of fall through the cracks of a lot of things like this
<sforshee> ok, I'll take a look at that
<Laney> it needs to turn up in Testsuite-Triggers of the .dsc basically
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postfix (bionic-proposed/main) [3.3.0-1ubuntu0.2 => 3.3.0-1ubuntu0.3] (core)
<arighi> doko, https://private-fileshare.canonical.com/~arighi/perf-build-fail/
<arighi> doko, I uploaded all the object files there, the command that is failing is in the README with some other useful info
<arighi> doko, IIUC ld doesn't like the @'s that are put in libtraceevent-dynamic-list (maybe nm is adding those @'s?)
<sforshee> I do think the @'s are due to some change in nm's output
<doko> arighi: please could you create a LP issue, so that it's publically accessible?
<arighi> doko, sure
<doko> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postfix (xenial-proposed/main) [3.1.0-3ubuntu0.3 => 3.1.0-3ubuntu0.4] (core)
<arighi> doko, LP: #1887397
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1887397 in binutils (Ubuntu Groovy) "perf build broken after updating to bintuils 2.34.90.20200706-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1887397
<arighi> doko, and you can find all the object files here: https://private-fileshare.canonical.com/~arighi/perf-build-fail/
<arighi> doko, let me know if you need any other info
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octavia (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 => 6.0.0-0ubuntu0.20.04.2] (no packageset)
<doko> arighi: please attach the files to the bug report, as long as it's not the complete build tree
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1034.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1030.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1032.34]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: cider removed, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> can I ask you some more?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4mRbsZn26w/
<LocutusOfBorg> they have also 3 runtime deps: mailman3-web and mailman3, I would drop them too (from release, they can go back once they switch to new fonts)
<arighi> doko, attached all perf obj files to the bug
<doko> arighi: in which directory do you run this command?
<doko> arighi: also all the objects from the system seem to be missing in the tarball
<arighi> doko, from the kernel source directory, cd tools/perf then I run make
<arighi> doko, oh maybe I've done a make clean... meh :(
<arighi> doko, ok lemme re-create the tarball, I'll try to put only the minimum set of files and a single gcc command to reproduce the error
<doko> no, system libs are not removed by make clean ;)
<doko> arighi: but anyway, I think it would be better to show what is different about the nm output, which apparently leads to the bad link file
<arighi> doko, yeah, the different nm output is the point
<doko> arighi, sforshee: see https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=25708, so this seems to be an intended change
<ubot5> sourceware.org bug 25708 in binutils "nm -D doesn't display symbol version for dynamic symbols" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<blackboxsw> sil2100: if you get a chance today, cloud-init SRU is queued for Xenial Bionic Eoan and Focal per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1881018
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881018 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (19.4.33 to 20.2-45) Xenial, Bionic, Eoan and Focal" [Undecided,In progress]
<blackboxsw> only quirk is we'd need an SRU vanguard to review and except the minor additional testing change from the "solutions testing" team as documented in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1881018/comments/17
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881018 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (19.4.33 to 20.2-45) Xenial, Bionic, Eoan and Focal" [Undecided,In progress]
<blackboxsw> stgraber: or cjwatson can a moderator of ubuntu-release@lists.ubuntu.com let through a queued email from me regarding such an SRU change.
<stgraber> done
<blackboxsw> ahh thanks stgraber I see it now https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-July/005016.html
<sil2100> cpaelzer: ok, looking at the binutils SRU, so you talked to do_ko about it, right? Was he +1 on the change?
<sil2100> cpaelzer: also, since this is a toolchain package, we need to first build it in a -security only PPA, as we need it to go to both -updates and -security
<xnox> vorlon:  ghc is lovely, is it not? cause yes "hlibrary.setup: An 'autogen-module' is neither on 'exposed-modules' or
<xnox> 'other-modules'." is very helpful error =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptominisat [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhinawa [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: barman [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptominisat [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-cdt [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [9.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-emf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.22.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptominisat [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhinawa [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doclayout [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngmlr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.7+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: insilicoseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-imgviz [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-instafail [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-param [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dockerfile-mode [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libite [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readability [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vsmartcard [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jakarta-annotation-api [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~RC1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rubocop-packaging [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-lsd [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.1-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kas [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yoyo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhinawa [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptominisat [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xtrx-dkms [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20190320.5ae3a3e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multiprocess [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.70.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptominisat [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhinawa [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-pg-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13+git.20130731.456516ec-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openpace [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jline3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-procrunner [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-watchgod [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhinawa [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pylibdmtx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doclayout [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-procrunner [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucx [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-2] (no packageset)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: my attention is still focused on the ghc transition for the moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vsmartcard [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> xnox: haskell maintainers seem to be taking a hint from the rust maintainers. :P  I think I'm going to have to remove large chunks of the gtk bindings; which apparently there's only one application using...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openpace [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wannier90 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vt [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.57721+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vt [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.57721+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openpace [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-watchgod [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vsmartcard [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vt [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.57721+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doclayout [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucx [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wannier90 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-procrunner [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vt [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.57721+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptominisat [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-pg-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.13+git.20130731.456516ec-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhinawa [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted multiprocess [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.70.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-procrunner [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptominisat [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhinawa [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pylibdmtx [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jline3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openpace [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dockerfile-mode [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhinawa [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-lsd [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.1-0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rubocop-packaging [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xtrx-dkms [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1+git20190320.5ae3a3e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kas [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readability [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yoyo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [7.1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libite [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vsmartcard [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptominisat [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doclayout [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jakarta-annotation-api [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0~RC1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngmlr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.7+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-imgviz [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-emf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.22.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhinawa [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-param [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted insilicoseq [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-instafail [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted barman [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptominisat [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhinawa [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptominisat [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-cdt [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [9.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.17+dfsg-11]
<arnatious> sil2100 - just to make sure since I got a comment mentioning "make this into a proper SRU" - anything left for me to do on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-flake8/+bug/1883175 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1883175 in python-flake8 (Ubuntu) "missing support for python3.8 language features" [Low,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wannier90 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhinawa [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.4.0.417.g1c162ef2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptominisat [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libite [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libite [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-procrunner [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-procrunner [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vsmartcard [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doclayout [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openpace [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libite [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openpace [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vsmartcard [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doclayout [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wannier90 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libite [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-doclayout [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-procrunner [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vsmartcard [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openpace [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wannier90 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmm [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7.4.0.417.g1c162ef2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgc [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genetic [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1b+git20170527.98255cb-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgc [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgc [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgc [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-remote [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-remote [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgc [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgc [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgc [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgc [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgc [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1:8.0.4-1~exp4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genetic [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1b+git20170527.98255cb-1build1]
<xnox> vorlon:  i found something in haskell-gi/haskell-gi repo for the haskell-haskell-gi source package that might be of interest.
<xnox> vorlon:  i think haskell packaging in debian is done badly.
<xnox> vorlon:  i don't understand why a single haskell-gi repo that ships 30 libs, is split into 30 source package, when they could all be built from a single source package.
<xnox> vorlon:  ditto many other things with a common prefix
<vorlon> heh
<xnox> i'm trying my fix in a bileto ppa, cause i need to rebuild 4 things in a chain, to see if it fixes haskell-gi-pango or not
<xnox> otherwise, yeah, lets kill haskell*-gi-* from the archive.
<xnox> or demote to proposed
<xnox> vorlon:  is the culprit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taffybar ?
<vorlon> xnox: that's the one application I found, yes
<xnox> ok, so there is an escape hatch for gi, but there is still pandoc
<xnox> i think we need a newer version of pandoc, but i'm not too sure how high/low it needs to be.
<xnox> cause i guess we cannot have pandoc not installable.
<vorlon> I was planning on breaking the pandoc bindings and leaving pandoc itself installable
<vorlon> once everything else was ready to go
<xnox> ok
<xnox> i think parts of new pandoc want haskell things that are stuck in debian NEW
<xnox> in that case http-conduit needs "fixing" and lots of stuff in level 21 rebuilt
<xnox> pkg-haskell-tools => must be kept installable, i think it just wants pandoc installable though
<vorlon> xnox: haskell-gi-gtk and all its revdeps demoted, and continuing to work my way down the stack
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-14
<xnox> cool
<xnox> vorlon:  has the transition tracker been stuck? last generated 21:27:38 yet there was publisher run at 23:15 and i was expecting some changes on the ghc-new tracker
<xnox> =/
<vorlon> xnox: the transition tracker isn't run as part of britney runs, it's slow and has a separate cron interval
<vorlon> xnox: it does run as part of the 'archive-reports' overall job, but does seem to take a while to run through
<vorlon> xnox: oh, and it finished running between your question and my answer
<xnox> ah
<xnox> tah
<xnox> vorlon:  i think i will take vacation to Scotland to find people in the University of Glasgow
<xnox> it's the Scottish one, right? that made this pain?!
<xnox> vorlon:  can i rebuild ghc?
<vorlon> xnox: against?
<xnox> https://gitlab.haskell.org/ghc/ghc/-/commit/3c12355ece0fa14e534c71a9f7327eda9773fad9
<xnox> the forgot to add include, to define BIGENDIAN on s390x
<xnox> *they
<vorlon> ah heh
<xnox> that's why byte-order was failing on s390x
<vorlon> xnox: then I suppose so; is it going to change ABIs?
<xnox> it is a mystery to ghc developers themselves if/how/why the ABI stays the same or not.
<xnox> i'm doing a build locally, but i expect at least the provides of "base-4.12" to change
<xnox> meaning rebuild the world.
<vorlon> blech
<xnox> i guess i can do that together with the libffi transition?
<vorlon> but better sooner than later
<vorlon> please no
<xnox> ok
<vorlon> because libffi is going to entangle other stuff and we're still trying to get haskell itself through...
<vorlon> haskell and whichever lib it was that it already entangled, I forget
<xnox> nettle?
<xnox> but nettle is 100% done/green, at least in the transition tracker
<xnox> not sure about autopkgtests
<vorlon> Implicit dependency: ghc haskell-gi-dbusmenugtk3 (not considered)
<vorlon> what is this new lie from britney
<xnox> because of virtual Provides being tracked?
<xnox> and Depends?
<xnox> so ghc 8.10.1 in experimental has that patch, but not us / not 8.8.3-1
<vorlon> but why does britney stop consideration of ghc because of its /reverse/ depends not being ready?
<xnox> vorlon:  isn't ghc circular on itself?!
<xnox> cause it build-depends on ghc:native, no?
<vorlon> haskell-gi-dbusmenugtk3 != ghc
<vorlon> anyway, I guess it makes britney runs faster by figuring out earlier that a given transition won't succeed, but it's inconvenient for being able to use britney output to track the status of a transition
<xnox> ok sleep time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.42]
<tjaalton> ddstreet: how do you feel about me uploading systemd for bionic with just the bugfix for bug 1883846?
<ubot5> bug 1883846 in systemd (Ubuntu Focal) "hwdb: Mask rfkill event from intel-hid on HP platforms" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883846
<tjaalton> and then another with the rest, which should wait for this to move out of the way
<tjaalton> ddstreet: of course, I wouldn't mind if you uploaded that ;) probably would keep the git branch in better shape too. and then I could review it from the queue
<tjaalton> ddstreet: the bugfix has a deadline, it should land updates next monday :/
<tjaalton> ddstreet: I'll email you with the gory bits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-tls [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0~git20200523-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-tls [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0~git20200523-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-tls [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0~git20200523-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-tls [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0~git20200523-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-tls [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0~git20200523-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-tls [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0~git20200523-2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> doko: you said to me in a private IRC that you are generally ok with the change suggested in 1883880
<cpaelzer> doko: the SRU Team asked for that, so it would be great if you could just state so in the bug itself - would you do that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (focal-proposed) [1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.36.4-0ubuntu1]
<doko> is the autopkg test site reachable?
<doko> The gateway did not receive a timely response from the upstream server or application.
<doko> Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) Server at autopkgtest.ubuntu.com Port 443The gateway did not receive a timely response from the upstream server or application.
<doko> Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) Server at autopkgtest.ubuntu.com Port 443
<cpaelzer> doko: I was looking at results earlier this morning
<doko> cpaelzer: bug comment done
<cpaelzer> doko: still works for me (looking at results)
<cpaelzer> thanks doko
<doko> just waiting for me: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=armhf&package=python-gmpy2&trigger=python-gmpy2%2F2.1.0~b4-1ubuntu1&all-proposed=1
<cpaelzer> doko: yeah for me as well
<cpaelzer> other similar URLs work for me
<cpaelzer> e.g. http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=armhf&package=python-gmpy2&trigger=python-gmpy2/2.1.0%7Eb4-1 which tells me "python-gmpy2/2.1.0~b4-1 is not published in groovy"
<cpaelzer> so something is still responding on the backend
<cpaelzer> python-gmpy2/2.1.0~b4-1ubuntu1 seems to exist
<cpaelzer> doko: maybe restarting that one works better
<cpaelzer> ?
<cpaelzer> as seen on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/python-gmpy2/groovy/armhf
<cpaelzer> doko: should I try that with all-proposed ?
<doko> please do
<doko> Laney: ^^^
<cpaelzer> doko: works neither with nor without all-proposed
<cpaelzer> ther also is a more recent fail for mpfr4 let me try if that is any different
<cpaelzer> doko: no, it seems to me that anything that actually would queue a test hangs
<cpaelzer> hile things that fail in the pre-checks complete - like http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=armhf&package=python-gmpy2&trigger=python-gmpy2/2.1.0%7Eb4-1
<cpaelzer> doko: this isn't limited to pytohn-gmpy2 I have some other tests I wanted restarted and they no more do this morning
<cpaelzer> sil2100: I think I now provided all you asked for bug 1883880, let me know if you'd need anything else
<ubot5> bug 1883880 in binutils (Ubuntu Bionic) "fix non-8-bit x86 displacements breaking AVX512 builds on Bionic" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883880
<cpaelzer> well it is another day now, tuesday would be RAOF / bdmurray ^^
<sil2100> cpaelzer: hey! Thanks! hm, do you know if the builders in that PPA are the exact same ones as used in the archive?
<sil2100> cpaelzer: asking since I remember in the past we didn't have devirt builders for regular PPAs, not sure if that matters anymore
<sil2100> (which is why I use Bileto PPAs for such builds usually)
<sil2100> Oh, and britney is still crashing for Bileto, hm hm
<cpaelzer> sil2100: devirt struggles are a long time gone :-)
<cpaelzer> I think since s390x is in *stack
<cpaelzer> sil2100: I use bileto for many things, but I think it was resetting PPA configs for me in the past
<cpaelzer> so I didn't trust it to keep "dependencies = base+security"
<cpaelzer> if you need another build or build-config let me know
<cpaelzer> I just tried to provide what you mentioned on IRC
<cpaelzer> sil2100: will this be a binary copy from the PPA instead of a build in -proposed then?
<cpaelzer> if yes I'm ok to spawn a bileto ppa and rechekc if it keeps the config this time :-)
<sil2100> cpaelzer: hah, I modified Bileto to not to modify archive deps for this purpose ;)
<cpaelzer> uh nice
<cpaelzer> ok spawning a bileto ticket for this then
<cpaelzer> but architectures it will still re-enable I guess
<sil2100> cpaelzer: yeah, I mean, this will be a bin-copy from the PPA generally - it's mentioned here on the policy page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Toolchain_Updates
<sil2100> It's recommended to simply do that build on a security-team PPA, but since not everyone has access, something with only security that has all the right arches is enough I guess? Anything that would allow bin-copying to the archive
<cpaelzer> ok I have opened a bileto PPA for it and linked it from the bug sil2100
<cpaelzer> it didn't reconfigure it for some minutes, so it seems ok :-)
<sil2100> \o/ ;)
<sil2100> It shouldn't, as I was able to do a few security uploads via this, and since we allow bin-copying from Bileto into the archive, one could say it's generally a 'trusted PPA'!
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, can we please bump the gscan2pdf arm64 hint for the new version?
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, ^^ pleeeeeeease^
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: looking!
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! the hint is already there, with an LP bug
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like the timeout is still on the very same test :)
<Laney> Yeah looks like there's some problem with request.cgi, LOOKING!
<Laney> ok should be fixed
<Laney> ddstreet: I think we lost some systemd pending jobs though, sorry about that
 * sil2100 keeps fixing and fixing bileto
 * cpaelzer keeps thanking sil2100 for that
<Laney> :( sil2100
<Laney> is it that bad?
<Laney> oh I see some bileto triggered jobs!
<sil2100> Laney: not super bad, just required a few iterations since I was always missing some options! ;)
<sil2100> Hopefully now it'll be good
 * mwhudson glares at the haskell transition
<mwhudson> why does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/amd64/libghc-yesod-persistent-prof/1.6.0.4-1build2 not provide the version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth/1.6.0.1-2/+build/19526045 is looking for?
<mwhudson> i guess something else needs to be rebuilt
<LocutusOfBorg> any archive-admin, please accept gambas3 on arm64, it has been left out from the accept query
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libdata-messagepack-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libmouse-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libtext-levenshteinxs-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libtext-xslate-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libtime-moment-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libclass-load-xs-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libdatetime-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libmoose-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libpackage-stash-xs-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libpadwalker-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libxstring-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added msgpack-c to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1045.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycodestyle (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-2 => 2.6.0-1~20.04.1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyflakes (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2 => 2.2.0-1~20.04.1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-flake8 (focal-proposed/universe) [3.7.9-2 => 3.8.3-1~20.04.1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-panel (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu1 => 1:3.36.2-0ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
<doko> Laney: does updating update_excuses now takes significantly longer?
<Laney> doko: no
<Laney> It's around an hour for a groovy run, same ballpark as it was before.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1034.35~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1030.32~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-oslo.policy (bionic-proposed/main) [1.33.1-0ubuntu2 => 1.33.1-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-tls [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200523-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-tls [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200523-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-tls [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200523-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmm [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [7.4.0.417.g1c162ef2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-tls [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200523-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-tls [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200523-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-tls [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0~git20200523-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wannier90 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1034.35~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doclayout [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libite [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openpace [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vsmartcard [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wannier90 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1030.32~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openpace [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vsmartcard [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doclayout [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-procrunner [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptominisat [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libite [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libite [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openpace [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-procrunner [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-doclayout [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmm [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [7.4.0.417.g1c162ef2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vsmartcard [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libite [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-procrunner [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wannier90 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhinawa [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
<rbasak> bdmurray: I'm going to look at ruby-ncurses in Bionic unapproved as it's a new community contributor who seems to know what they're doing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-ncurses [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.9-1build3ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<blackboxsw> RAOF: cloud-init has an SRU for X, B, E and F per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1881018.  If there is time today to review that SRU, all testing is complete
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881018 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (19.4.33 to 20.2-45) Xenial, Bionic, Eoan and Focal" [Undecided,In progress]
<vorlon> Laney: is this behavior of new britney to block packages from being candidates so long as detectable entangled *reverse*-dependencies are not candidates somehow configurable?  I see this as a significant hindrance to doing analysis of ongoing transitions, if we can't get an overview of what's left to do until package A + all its revdeps are candidates
<Laney> vorlon: Is it configurable? Not as far as I'm aware. I've found it more friendly to be honest. Is this because you don't like using ben?
<vorlon> Laney: ben is not useful for this
<vorlon> it doesn't show transition entanglements
<Laney> ah yeah, it would if we could update it
<vorlon> oh?
<Laney> https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/auto-cfitsio.html e.g. at the bottom there
<vorlon> ah
<vorlon> then I guess we should consider that ben update a priority, if britney itself is going to be less useful for tracking this
<vorlon> but also, ben has always been slower to update than britney, on snakefruit?
<Laney> hmm, I don't have any figures on that, but we could certainly rearrange when it triggers
<Laney> vorlon: if you want to apply some powers or supply knowledge, 126631 is the ticket for you
<Laney> might need to move it to a different queue, but feel free
<vorlon> aiui it triggers on each run of archive-reports, so every minute as long as there isn't one already running
<vorlon> Laney: I can't move tickets between queues, but I could set a deadline
<Laney> ah you might need to ask IS to do that
<Laney> once it's done I'll work on making a ben container
<Laney> tbh we could probably figure out the answer to the question and get someone to do it immediately
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libclass-load-xs-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libdata-messagepack-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libdatetime-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libmoose-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libmouse-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libpackage-stash-xs-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libpadwalker-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libtext-levenshteinxs-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libtext-xslate-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libtime-moment-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libxstring-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed msgpack-c from i386-whitelist in groovy
<blackboxsw> bdmurray: I guess timezone-wise RAOF isn't probably around for another 7 hrs. do you know if you'd have time to look over the cloud-init SRU today? cloud-init has an SRU for X, B, E and F per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1881018.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881018 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (19.4.33 to 20.2-45) Xenial, Bionic, Eoan and Focal" [Undecided,In progress]
<blackboxsw> If not, I can pounce on the RAOF at a reasonable active time.
<xnox> vorlon:  rebuild ghc changes the "base-dev" provides hash on s390x; but it stayed the same on amd64.
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, opencc needs marisa on i386... any idea?
<xnox> vorlon:  i am undecided, if we want to let this ghc migrate, then rebuild for s390x, then do other things.
<xnox> vorlon:  or if i should upload ghc rebuild now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20200609.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20200714.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (focal-proposed/partner) [1:20200609.1-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 => 1:20200714.1-0ubuntu0.20.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (eoan-proposed/partner) [1:20200609.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 => 1:20200714.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20200609.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20200714.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<kyrofa> Hey bdmurray, can we get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/orocos-kdl/+bug/1871725 into -proposed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871725 in orocos-kdl (Ubuntu Focal) "python3-pykdl: PyKDL crashes Python 3 interpretter (SIGABRT) if any API accepting a str is used" [Medium,In progress]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sshuttle (focal-proposed/universe) [0.78.5-1 => 0.78.5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hsluv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readucks [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcscope-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-sil-akatab [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hi-file-parser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paryfor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colorsys [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-extractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-summersby [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.007-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitmaps [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yanosim [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairtools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-iterator-derive [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-jira-wiki-markup [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitmaps [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairtools [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libslirp-sys [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> xnox: ghc/s390x: either way is fine IMHO.  We are very close to migratability from what I can see of the ghc transition itself, so maybe you want to let that play out first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-cors [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pplacer [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.1~alpha19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-casa-types [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sorted-nearest [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0+git20200319.8204815+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-or [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pplacer [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.1~alpha19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-atomic-write [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qimgv [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.9.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-iterator-derive [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-streamz [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libslirp-sys [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colorsys [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-ordered-containers [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-cors [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yanosim [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rio-orphans [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-or [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I don't see any obvious problems with adding marisa to the set, doing now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-atomic-write [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intake [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-casa-types [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sorted-nearest [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0+git20200319.8204815+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hi-file-parser [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-ordered-containers [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-semialign [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-jira-wiki-markup [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-semialign [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rio-orphans [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-cors [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairtools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitmaps [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intake [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qimgv [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.9.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pplacer [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.1~alpha19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intake [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pplacer [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1~alpha19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitmaps [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairtools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitmaps [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colorsys [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairtools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intake [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colorsys [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qimgv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colorsys [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairtools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-atomic-write [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hi-file-parser [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-ordered-containers [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-semialign [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-cors [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sorted-nearest [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0+git20200319.8204815+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-cors [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitmaps [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libslirp-sys [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-casa-types [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio-orphans [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intake [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qimgv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.9.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-jira-wiki-markup [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yanosim [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-semialign [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-iterator-derive [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-atomic-write [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-ordered-containers [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-cors [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-streamz [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colorsys [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libslirp-sys [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-or [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-casa-types [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pplacer [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1~alpha19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-iterator-derive [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sorted-nearest [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0+git20200319.8204815+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio-orphans [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-or [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qimgv [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-sil-akatab [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.000-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-jira-wiki-markup [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairtools [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pplacer [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1~alpha19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libslirp-sys [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hi-file-parser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paryfor [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-cors [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitmaps [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-summersby [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.007-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hsluv [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitmaps [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-iterator-derive [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcscope-el [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-cors [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-iterator-derive [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libslirp-sys [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-or [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yanosim [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairtools [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colorsys [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yanosim [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libslirp-sys [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-or [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yanosim [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readucks [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intake [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yanosim [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo-extractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-or [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: marisa/i386 successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-atomic-write [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.2.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sorted-nearest [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.0+git20200319.8204815+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-iterator-derive [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-atomic-write [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sorted-nearest [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0+git20200319.8204815+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pplacer [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.1~alpha19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-iterator-derive [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hi-file-parser [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-cors [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-iterator-derive [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libslirp-sys [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-or [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-or [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yanosim [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intake [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libslirp-sys [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yanosim [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libslirp-sys [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yanosim [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-or [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-cors [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairtools [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qimgv [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colorsys [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-iterator-derive [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intake [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitmaps [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairtools [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colorsys [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitmaps [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colorsys [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added marisa to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cider (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.19.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
<vorlon> xnox, slyon: er, cider was removed from groovy yesterday per LocutusOfBorg's request; please submit any fixes to Debian rather than having them go through sourceful new in Ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected cider [source] (groovy-proposed) [0.19.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hi-file-parser [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pplacer [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1~alpha19-1]
<xnox> vorlon:  right, so i was too slow to sponsor the fix from slyon then =(
<xnox> vorlon:  why was it removed, instead of like demoted to proposed?
<vorlon> xnox: why would we demote to proposed an unbuildable source package?  that's just kicking the can
<vorlon> it's been removed from testing
<xnox> ok
<xnox> slyon:  NMU uploaded to debian
<LocutusOfBorg> cider
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for that slyon I can sponsor a debdiff in debian if neede
<LocutusOfBorg> *needed
<vorlon> xnox: well, pandoc ftbfs on arm64, that doesn't look fun
<vorlon> (OOM)
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on ppc64el: libopencc2 (from 1.0.6-2)
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on riscv64: libopencc2 (from 1.0.6-2)
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on s390x: libopencc2 (from 1.0.6-2)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, ^^ please? NBS-proposed cleanup
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I don't see any NBS-proposed there, those binaries are in the release pocket.  Perhaps this report was updated before the package published on those archs?
<vorlon> \/win 6
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (bionic-proposed/main) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.28 => 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.29] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<xnox> oooh new pandoc! nice.
<LocutusOfBorg> ack, will issue rebuilds for the reverse-deps
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like it changed soname only in some archs
<LocutusOfBorg> meh
<Laney> proposed-miration/bionic was crashing, hopefully have fixed that
<vorlon> retrying pandoc/arm64 build, in case the memory usage is variable
<vorlon> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/ghc-new.html looking pretty promising
<vorlon> gitit removed
<xnox> yes please
<xnox> the rest wants pandoc
<xnox> it looks like that
<vorlon> haskell-blogliterately removed
<xnox> i.e. once slow arches finish building pandoc, and it is installable, we should be able to retry them to go green.
<vorlon> uh ok, pandoc 2.8.1-2 has been uploaded before pandoc 2.8.1-1 has even finished building
<xnox> that's why we should sync fro testing
<vorlon> no
<xnox> =)
<vorlon> that has a whole other set of problems
<xnox> which has changed over time, with quicker transitions, and autoremovals
<xnox> (the speed and contents of testing has evolved, since we last made that decision)
<vorlon> I don't think the speed has actually changed
<xnox> it got lowered to 5 days by default, and if it has autopkgtests, it's down to 2 days.
<xnox> because all uploads are medium by default, instead of low.
<vorlon> that's been the case for quite a while and I don't think it really changes things about our rationale for syncing from unstable
<vorlon> 10 days vs 5 days is not all that relevant when it comes to a release cycle
<xnox> we are syncing incomplete transitions
<xnox> which are then on the hook to unbreak
<vorlon> xnox: btw libpandoc-wrapper-perl seems to regress with new pandoc; one of the tests is an easy fix, but the other points to some real breakage
<xnox> instead of syncing completed transitions, and sorting out stuff for extra arches we support.
<xnox> vorlon:  there is a circle around libpandoc-elements-perl and libpandoc-wrapper-perl?
<xnox> vorlon:  breakage of pandon, or of the -perl stuff?
<xnox> *pandoc
<vorlon> xnox: the perl api is returning an empty string from to_html()
<vorlon> so I assume this is breakage of the perl bits and not of pandoc
<xnox> which nothing seems to use?
<xnox> just the two libpandoc-elements-perl and libpandoc-wrapper-perl which are leaf?
<vorlon> so you're proposing we just punt it?
<xnox> yeah
<vorlon> ok
<xnox> or remove those two perl packages
<vorlon> that's what I meant by punt :)
<xnox> pandoc itself is important.
<xnox> if not it, we'd probably remove haskell to be a snap
<xnox> simulating (RC buggy, no comments, autoremoval from testing, removal from ubuntu) at the speed we want the development velocity to be at ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> vorlon:  something is happening with llvm, cause ghc itself reduced parallelizm on arm64 too. to compile successfully.
<xnox> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=4
<xnox> shall we try a non-parallel build of pandoc in a bileto?
<xnox> hm,
<xnox> cdbs for haskell already is not parallel
<xnox> there are optimizations we could turn off
<xnox> ok i think i found the toggle for optimizations off, trying that in a bileto ppa, to hopefully build pandoc on arm64.
<mwhudson> xnox: looking at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/html/html/ghc-new.html is there a reason xcffib hasn'
<mwhudson> t been rebuilt?
<xnox> vorlon:  so my gi-experiment to fix the "lib not metioned in either auto-modules extra-modules etc stuff" so with patched haskell-haskell-gi that is fixed, yet old pango FTBFS with a destroyFunc error, and new one needs too much new stuff.
<xnox> mwhudson:  i think xcffib is false negative, and i don't know why
<xnox> mwhudson:  it only generates a python3-* package, without any deps. And it looks installable to me. But somehow tracker calculates it as non-installable.
<xnox> mwhudson:  ditto hedgewars
<xnox> mwhudson:  we are waiting for pandoc to finish building, and retry the rest of red.
<xnox> mwhudson:  as everything red, wants pandoc.
<xnox> mwhudson:  pandoc ftbfs on arm64. not sure why llvm9 goes OOM.
<xnox> mwhudson:  i have a noopt build going in bileto ppa, if that builds on arm64, copy in, wait to publish, hit retry on all the red, and it should just migrate.
<xnox> mwhudson:  noopt pandoc build is https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4152/+packages
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4152/+build/19590897 watching this =)
<xnox> optimized build fails at [130 of 158] Compiling Text.Pandoc.Readers.LaTeX
<xnox> LLVM ERROR: out of memory
<xnox> 3h in
<mwhudson> ah yes this might be why vorlon loves ben so much
<mwhudson> 3h to build pandoc?
<mwhudson> urgh
<mwhudson> xnox: i guess at least a noopt build should be quicker...
<xnox> mwhudson:  all Dh_haskell stuff builds with --parallel=1
<xnox> i don't know why
<mwhudson> xnox: well maybe this is why?
<xnox> quite
<mwhudson> alternative is oom
<xnox> i think they were pushing for --max-ram or like gigs of ram per parallel
<xnox> mwhudson:  also note that arm64 uses llvm, rather than native code generation.
<xnox> mwhudson:  but i see that arm64 is gaining native code generator upstream. Not sure which version, but I have seen pull requests.
<mwhudson> people like to bash go for various reasons but a fast toolchain is very nice
<mwhudson> xnox: ok, so this could self resolve to some extent?
<xnox> mwhudson:  i think it is a wait and see pause for now with ghc.
<xnox> mwhudson:  separately all of ghc is currently built thinking it's little indian on s390x.
<mwhudson> ha
<xnox> mwhudson:  yet it somehow still passes most tests with no side-effects.
<xnox> mwhudson:  i didn't upload it, as it would turn s390x ghc red.
<xnox> mwhudson:  but want to upload that after this lot migrates
<xnox> "no side-effects" => https://xkcd.com/1312/
<mwhudson> well it's the sort of thing that if you are _consistently_ wrong about endianness you only find out when you interact with the outside world
<mwhudson> xnox: are you going to hang around until this build finishes or do you want me to copy it if it works?
<xnox> mwhudson:  i will go on a call now, and then sleep.
<xnox> mwhudson: but i think i might be the one doing copy.... cause don't want to throw away 17% of riscv64 build, right?
<mwhudson> xnox: oh right yes
<xnox> mwhudson:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pandoc/2.5-3build2/+build/19108718 it's 22h on riscv64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-citeproc-preamble [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cider [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.19.0+dfsg-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-citeproc-preamble [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-citeproc-preamble [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cider [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.19.0+dfsg-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-citeproc-preamble [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-citeproc-preamble [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-citeproc-preamble [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.10-1]
<blackboxsw> RAOF:  if around today, it would be awesome if we could get some SRU verification love on X, B, E and F for cloud-init 20.2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1881018
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881018 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (19.4.33 to 20.2-45) Xenial, Bionic, Eoan and Focal" [Undecided,In progress]
<xnox> vorlon:  mwhudson: note that pandoc did build on arm64 in debian, with the same llvm-9. I wonder if arm64 builders in Debian are bigger?
<xnox> at least in the amount of RAM
<xnox> it is building quicker, moment of truth is coming up https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4152/+build/19590897
 * xnox ponders if that's the place it sits for 2h at
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-15
<xnox> it got over that bit. so hopefully the build will succeed
<mwhudson> xnox: it built!!
<mwhudson> riscv still has hours and hours to go of course
<vorlon> xnox: it also hasn't failed on armhf yet
 * xnox uploads with armhf added to no-opt too then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> xnox: pandoc/armhf failed in the archive as well; probably time to copy over?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snowball-data [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0+20191003-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc-java [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.20.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-staypuft [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.04-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyclustering [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc-java [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.20.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc-java [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.20.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc-java [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.20.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc-java [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.20.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
<mitya57> Hi! Can someone please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/387418, which resets tests for three packages to let sphinx migrate
<ginggs> regarding ^ : scipy was added to big_packages on ppc64el, it should probably done on arm64 and s390x too
<mitya57> ginggs: Do you know if there is a place to send a merge proposal to?
<ginggs> mitya57: https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/
<mitya57> thanks!
<ginggs> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (focal-proposed/main) [11ubuntu5 => 11ubuntu5.1] (core, i386-whitelist)
<mitya57> Created https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/387421
<mitya57> And excluded scipy from the previous MP.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I have everything prepared in 1883880 I was asked for earlier this week - if that could be part of your SRU duty today I'd appreciate a lot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (focal-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu614 => 20101020ubuntu614.1] (core)
<doko> Laney: is it correct that sucessful autopkg tests are not shown anymore in update_excuses, even if they fail with another trigger?
 * doko is cursing the debian multimedia team for untested x264/x265 transitions
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-112.113] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-112.113] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-450 (groovy-proposed/primary) [450.57-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-450-server (groovy-proposed/primary) [450.51.05-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> doko: they should show up against the item they are holding back, but not ones they were green for
<doko> Laney: I think that's hiding too much information, just grepping on the package for those packages doesn't work anymore
<doko> .. on the page
<doko> one more issue: is it intended that gcc-10 triggers autopkg tests now?
<Laney> no, if it did that isn't intended
<Laney> enjoy the test results this time :-)
<doko> happily ignoring
<Laney> although I don't see that in the file, maybe I just forgot to carry that change over
<doko> well, it shows up in the current page
<doko> gcc-9 didn't trigger
<doko> vorlon: noticed that msgpack-c again doesn't build on i386, and trying to re-run:
<doko> $ ./update-i386-whitelist https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/i386.groovy/i386+build-depends.sources
<doko> Additions:
<doko>  * libclass-load-xs-perl
<doko>  * libdata-messagepack-perl
<doko>  * libdatetime-perl
<doko>  * libmoose-perl
<doko>  * libmouse-perl
<doko>  * libpackage-stash-xs-perl
<doko>  * libpadwalker-perl
<doko>  * libtext-levenshteinxs-perl
<doko>  * libtext-xslate-perl
<doko>  * libtime-moment-perl
<doko>  * libxstring-perl
<doko>  * msgpack-c
<doko> so I assume something/somebody is running that command with an out-of-date ubuntu-archive-tools repo?
<doko> Laney, mwhudson: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html also shows packages triggered by gcc-9, which I don't see in update_excuses. strange
<Laney> why hasn't that updated since yesterday
<mwhudson> it's crashing maybe? i can't remember where the logs are
<Laney> seb128: can you merge those ubuntu-archive-scripts changes pls
<Laney> I fixed it a bit yesterday, but the cowboy was still in place so S H R U G
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-staypuft [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.04-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc-java [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.20.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc-java [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.20.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-450-server [source] (groovy-proposed) [450.51.05-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyclustering [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc-java [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.20.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc-java [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.20.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snowball-data [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0+20191003-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc-java [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.20.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-450 [source] (groovy-proposed) [450.57-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libclass-load-xs-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libdata-messagepack-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libdatetime-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libmoose-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libmouse-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libpackage-stash-xs-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libpadwalker-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libtext-levenshteinxs-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libtext-xslate-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libtime-moment-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libxstring-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added msgpack-c to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-450-server [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [450.51.05-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-450 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [450.57-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Laney> I dunno, I ran it manually and it refreshed, so wtf
<Laney> doko: The gcc-N results should go away with the next run
<Laney> requests*
<Laney> vorlon: an lxd container 'ben' now exists 😎
<cpaelzer> I'd need an ubuntu-archive admin to promote liburing - MIR bug 1878006 is ready anyone around atm?
<ubot5> bug 1878006 in liburing (Ubuntu) "[MIR] liburing" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878006
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-112.113]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-112.113]
<xnox> Laney:  ooooooh nice.
<doko> xnox: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msgpack-c/3.3.0-2build1/+build/19593286   so I assume I need to re-add boost-defaults and boost1.71 to the i386 builds...
<doko> hmm, no boost-defaults is built
<xnox> doko:  boost is built very partially on i386, i have dropped many libraries that were not used by anybody.
<xnox> doko:  if libboost-timer-dev is not built on i386, i would need to re-add that one back into the build for i386.
<xnox> doko:  i wanted to make i386 boost build as small as possible to avoid pulling in more deps on i386.
<xnox> doko:  also why are you rebuilding it?
<doko> ok, could you do that? lintian added a few more dependencies, that's why I'm adding the i386 builds again
<xnox> doko:  you could have just copied the binary build up, and it would have republished the disco build of i386 back into groovy
<doko> no, msgpack-c 3..3.0-2 was never built
<xnox> ah ok.
<xnox> sorry
<xnox> doko:  but lintian is arch:all
<doko> .. which doesn't tell you anything about it's deps
<xnox> i'm just thinkinng, we would need it installable on i386, only if we need it as build-dep of soemthing on i386.
<xnox> we do not support arch:all packages to be installable on i386 otherwise.
<doko> we do, for pkg-kde-tools
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.29]
<xnox> right
<xnox> sigh
<xnox> why do they do that!
<xnox> doko:  i'd rather upload pkg-kde-tools that doesn't have dep on lintain =)
<doko> debhelper plugin
 * xnox looks to be horrified
<doko> and all the usages of that plugin? no, don't do this
<xnox> i want to see how/why they call lintain
<xnox> because i think they don't need lintain by default.
<xnox> it's only called from dh_kubuntu_execute_lintian which i thought is not used anymore
<xnox> #Execute lintian once the package is built
<xnox> insert_after("dh_kubuntu_list-missing", "dh_kubuntu_execute_lintian");
<xnox> sigh
<xnox> hmmm
<xnox> but they dont' build for i386
<xnox> doko:  i think it would be nice, if they only did that lintian call on non-i386.
<xnox> RikMills-M:  hey, would it be possible in pkg-kde-tools to not call lintian on i386?
<xnox> it is kubuntu delta that adds 'dh_kubuntu_execute_lintian' which pulls in a lot of deps on i386.
<doko> for now, I'm building msgpack-c without MSGPACK_BOOST
<doko> on i386
<xnox> if that works, that would be nice!
<doko> xnox: no, doesn't work. which extra build dependencies are required for:
<doko> + libboost-chrono-dev,
<doko> + libboost-context-dev,
<doko> + libboost-system-dev,
<doko> + libboost-timer-dev,
<doko> if there aren't any, then there shouldn't be any reason not to build those
<xnox> doko: i think those are satisfyable already. i'll add the builds for them.
<xnox> vorlon:  mwhudson: pkg-haskell-tools FTBFS =(((((((((
<doko> Laney: didn't look at the code, but are autopkg tests delayed until the indep packages are published?
<rbasak> sil2100: this binutils bionic SRU looks fine to me, but I don't know about the extra toolchain security+updates bits. cpaelzer has a bileto PPA that you adjusted I think. Does that need syncing across to Bionic then?
<Laney> doko: yes, excuses says this: "arch:all not built yet, autopkgtest delayed"
<Laney> xnox: do I need any special sauce for the auto ben thing?
<sil2100> rbasak: hey! Yeah, if it built correctly, I'd say let's bin-sync it to -proposed
<sil2100> Let me double check if only -security was used as expected
<sil2100> rbasak: yeah, logs look fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opencensus-java [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.19.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (focal-proposed/main) [1.187.1 => 1.187.2] (core, kernel)
<rbasak> sil2100: something like this then?
<rbasak> ./copy-package --from ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/4151 --to ubuntu -s bionic -b --sponsor paelzer -n binutils
<rbasak> But I get
<rbasak> AssertionError: No such archive: ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/4151
<xnox> ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/4151
<xnox> maybe?
<doko> and -s bionic-proposed?
<xnox> Laney:  just python & a script, and run it.
<xnox> rbasak:  rather --suite bionic --to-suite bionic-proposed
<Laney> YYYYYYYYEAHHHHH
<xnox> (because PPA has only bionic release, and UbuntuArchive has that frozen and needs to go to bionic-proposed)
<Laney> the text thing doesn't work any more
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> Thanks!
<Laney> suspect nobody uses that... right?
<xnox> Laney:  also nobody uses that text thing..... so who cares?
<Laney> ^_^
<xnox> Laney:  yeah, it was incompelte, and generated weird set of arches which we don't have naymore.
<doko> update_excuses now has a timestamp 10:21:37 +0000, which is 3 1/2 hours old
<rbasak> ./copy-package --from ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/4151 --to ubuntu -s bionic --to-suite bionic-proposed -b --sponsor paelzer -n binutils
<rbasak> ^ that seems happy
<rbasak> sil2100: ^ could you ack that please before I blow something up?
<sil2100> rbasak: looking
<sil2100> Yeah, looks correct
<rbasak> Thanks
 * rbasak does it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (bionic-proposed/main) [2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04.3 => 2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04.4] (core) (sync)
<rbasak> I'll review this as normal then to double check
<xnox> Laney:  mwhudson: vorlon: so i think ghc transition is now stuck on just one ftbfs https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=965064
<ubot5> Debian bug 965064 in pkg-haskell-tools "pkg-haskell-tools: FTBFS in unstable" [Serious,Open]
<fossfreedom> rbasak: thanks for the feedback re budgie-extras for focal. Is there a channel, mailing list etc I can ping to get authorisation by a technical board member?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: llvm-toolchain-snapshot (groovy-proposed/primary) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
<xnox> oooh, it is leaf
<rbasak> fossfreedom: there is technical-board@l.u.c.
<xnox> doko:  can you demote-to-proposed pkg-haskell-tools ?
<xnox> doko:  then, when pandoc builds, ghc & all the things will migrate
<rbasak> sil2100: the binutils sync now in the queue looks good to me, so I'm ready to accept. For next time, am I right in thinking that the verification of the build in the PPA is done just by checking the build logs to ensure that bionic-security was included and bionic-updates was not? Was there anything else that needed to have been verified?
<vorlon> xnox: remove, not demote
<rbasak> sil2100: oh, and also, if I do a normal SRU accept then it won't go to the security pocket. So how is that done?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected binutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04.4]
<rbasak> Should I accept as normal and then after SRU verification and release AA/security can binary copy into the security pocket also?
<doko> rbasak: the autopkg tests in -proposed should still be run
<rbasak> doko: they would happen during the normal ageing period, right?
<doko> yes
<xnox> vorlon:  ok!
<xnox> filed RC bug in debian
<vorlon> xnox: and removed the package now
<rbasak> Though bileto did that already and has regressions: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/4105/bionic.html
<rbasak> Well, it claims regressions. I suspect many aren't actually but they presumably will need checking at some stage.
<rbasak> Unmet test dependencies. Is bileto assuming bionic-updates is available?
<Laney> xnox: ah, I could have fixed that one!
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> I'll reply to the bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: llvm-toolchain-snapshot (groovy-proposed/primary) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [sync] (groovy-proposed) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-450-server [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [450.51.05-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencensus-java [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.19.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [sync] (groovy-proposed) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-450 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [450.57-0ubuntu1]
<mitya57> Can someone please look at / merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/387421 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/387418?
<xnox> Laney:  i tagged you, because I hoped you might understand the cryptic things that error messages say ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vagrant [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.6+dfsg-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected debian-installer [source] (focal-proposed) [20101020ubuntu614.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.43 => 2.525.44] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (xenial-proposed/main) [3.9-1ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 3.9.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0-0ubuntu8.2]
<seb128> Laney, merged now, sorry I forgot after lunch
<Laney> ty
<Laney> this thing still isn't running automatically
<Laney> I'll figure that out in a minute, after up-benning
<rbalint> rbasak, there is a systemd upload for focal which would became quite urgent, could you please check it?
<rbasak> rbalint: ah I reviewed most of that last week
<rbasak> rbalint: I handed that over to Lucasz since it was too big to get done in my shift last time, but I guess he didn't have time either.
<rbasak> Let me check my notes. I think I have a couple of requests for you
<blackboxsw> rbasak: I think you may be our lucky SRU vanguard winner for the cloud-init SRU review for 20.2. It is targeting X, B, E and F release https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1881018 .  If you have a chance today we'd like to start moving toward publish of these bits.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881018 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "sru cloud-init (19.4.33 to 20.2-45) Xenial, Bionic, Eoan and Focal" [Undecided,In progress]
<rbasak> rbalint: the challenge is in review of the complex patchsets c81b75c and 2dc19f7. I thought it'd be quicker to delegate a peer review to you and to ddstreet - could you review each others'?
<rbalint> rbasak, ok, on it
<rbasak> Specifically if ddstreet could please review rbalint's commit 2dc19f7 and if rbalint could review ddstreet's commit c81b75c then we're good - I've reviewed the rest.
<Laney> right, how can I exfiltrate the data from this container ...
<rbasak> blackboxsw: looking
<sil2100> rbasak: yeah, what I did was just checking the build logs to see if only -security was used, that's enough (if we also know that the PPA is sane, like, doesn't have any other packages in it or isn't fishy by nature)
<sil2100> rbasak: as for -security, just leave those packages to me, as I have the powers to release it into both -updates/-security, not sure if that's via AA or ubuntu-release
<sil2100> I think Steve and Adam also have those powers
<sil2100> Oh, and Andy
<sil2100> rbasak: but generally you can also just release into -updates and then ask the security team to copy it to -security
<rbasak> sil2100: OK thanks - so accept for now, and then the only special actions are at release time?
 * rbasak does so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04.4]
<sil2100> rbasak: yes!
<sil2100> Thanks o/
<rbalint> rbasak, ddstreet: regarding c81b75c while PATCH 2, 3 and 6 are not strictly needed the debugging improvements will be useful so i'd keep them. systemd-makefs is just a wrapper and it old enough to be low risk to switch thus the change lgtm
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbasak> Just need someone to do the same for your commit please
<rbasak> (hopefully ddstreet?)
<rbalint> xnox, could you please review systemd package's 2dc19f7 for rbasak ?
<rbalint> rbasak, ddstreet already reviewed it probably when cherry-picking it and it is his upload so i think xnox would be the next best candidate
<rbasak> Sure
<ddstreet> rbalint rbalint sorry was at lunch, and also sprinting this week, yep i did review the patches before uploading, they look correct
<rbasak> I just want to ensure that it's had one other person review it. If ddstreet is prepared to vouch for it then I think that would be sufficient but I think he should confirm that he did review it. Looks like he's not here right now? If xnox reviews instead then that's fine.
<rbasak> That's good enough then - thanks!
<ddstreet> thanks!
<blackboxsw> rbasak: excellent. Thank you for looking. cloud-init SRUs are always a big pill to swallow/verify
<rbasak> blackboxsw: yw. One thing I'd appreciate the next time you tweak process - any chance the automated testing could output a summary (just what test suite was run where, version of cloud-init tested, and pass/fail) so that could be summarised in the bug? In lots of places you said that testing "completed" but not what the result was :)
<rbasak> It would save a lot of digging around in test logs.
<blackboxsw> rbasak: ahh do you mean like a table of test | version | status (✗/ ✔) ?
<blackboxsw> rbasak: yeah I had doubts about the value of all these overly verbose log results
<rbasak> blackboxsw: yes that would be awesome. All I'm really doing at release time is checking that that the pending-sru green, there are no contrary comments, and that your table is all ✔ and contains everything specified in the process page.
<blackboxsw> rbasak: that makes a lot of sense.
<rbasak> The verbose log results might be useful one day when something regresses even though the table said ✔ I guess. But I wouldn't expect/need to dig in there normally.
<blackboxsw> I'll put another email to the ubuntu-release list with a change in documented process. I'd definitely prefer that too.
<rbasak> blackboxsw: don't worry about formally changing the page unless you feel you need to.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rpcbind (xenial-proposed/main) [0.2.3-0.2 => 0.2.3-0.2ubuntu0.1] (core)
<rbasak> If the bug just has a comment with that table I'd be happy :)
<blackboxsw> ok we won't. but, yes I can make sure we do that in the description as test results are appended
<blackboxsw> ahh comment would be easier
<blackboxsw> ok can definitely add a tool for that
<blackboxsw> something that greps each attached log, version of cloud-init and RESULT
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: I've just completed SRU verification for the latest curtin SRU, if you have any SRU cycles remaining today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curtin/+bug/1881003 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881003 in curtin (Ubuntu) "sru curtin 2020-05-27 - 20.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,In progress]
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: sorry, I'm not going to have any more time today.
<Odd_Bloke> No worries!
<Odd_Bloke> sil2100: For your SRU consideration tomorrow: ^^^ :)
<rbasak> rbalint: accepted systemd into Focal. I've not had a chance to review the other series yet apart from the one patch that is in all of them. But I think that's sufficient for what you needed immediately?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (focal-proposed) [245.4-4ubuntu3.2]
<xnox> rbasak:  rbasak: reviewed, where/how do you want me to post it?
<xnox> rbasak:  rbalint: the changes do not change ondisk format and are backwords & forwards compatible.
<xnox> rbasak:  rbalint: the changes only affect the output as shown interactively when streaming to stdout. I.e. `journactl -f` or StandardOutput=console and similar. And it would be processed correctly by both new and old clients, with new or old journald runninng.
<xnox> with this patch in place the stream generated, would be displayed correctly.
<xnox> so it's a visual issue mostly.
<rbasak> xnox: that's good enough for me - thanks
<xnox> rbasak:  rbalint: one patch from that commit is a cherrypick from stable branch. ANd i think the rest of them should be on the stable branch upstream too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1093.103] (kernel)
<rbalint> xnox, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amazon-ec2-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.3+git20200518-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extra-window-functions [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dextractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extra-window-functions [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsverity-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsverity-utils [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ckeditor3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.6.6.1+dfsg-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsverity-utils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dextractor [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extra-window-functions [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-czipwith [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-microlens-aeson [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-unbound [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-memo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: modus-themes [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-czipwith [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rspec-stubbed-env [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-readline [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-activesync [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.41.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rubame [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.3~git20131224.f3c78ba-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-microlens-aeson [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-fortran [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.60+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-strict-list [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zim-tools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-fortran [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.60+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-memo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-strict-list [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-readline [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-strict-list [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-readline [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-fortran [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.60+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-czipwith [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-emojis [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-memo [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-unbound [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metabat [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-audio [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-sys-proctable [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-tree-print [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unsafe [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-aubio [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tombo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-microlens-aeson [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-unbound [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r4d [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaramod [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zim-tools [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zim-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-tree-print [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-tree-print [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-emojis [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unsafe [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-audio [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney:  given new britney, I am interested in "faster fetching of autopkgtest results" and "actually triggering autodep8 tests"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaramod [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unsafe [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-audio [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney:  is it too soon to start looking into those things?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaramod [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-emojis [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polyphone [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polyphone [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polyphone [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armnn [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [19.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dextractor [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-wallpapers [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [20.04.3-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, where is your ghc s390x change in Debian? (or Ubuntu?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extra-window-functions [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armnn [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [19.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dextractor [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsverity-utils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsverity-utils [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extra-window-functions [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsverity-utils [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extra-window-functions [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-czipwith [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-czipwith [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-fortran [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.60+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-strict-list [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-readline [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-microlens-aeson [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-fortran [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.60+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-memo [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-unbound [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-readline [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-unbound [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-memo [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-strict-list [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tombo [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zim-tools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-tree-print [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-readline [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zim-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-tree-print [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-unbound [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unsafe [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unsafe [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-audio [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-audio [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-fortran [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.60+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-emojis [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-czipwith [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-emojis [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zim-tools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaramod [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polyphone [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaramod [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polyphone [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-strict-list [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-microlens-aeson [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  do not upload ghc right now
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  it will only be uploaded after the current ghc build migrates
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  it's not in anywhere.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg: in debian, it's fix-released in experimental, as it's part of the new upstream release. But it ftbfs on s390x in experimental.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  i don't know if debian wants it in sid or not.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-memo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-tree-print [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-audio [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unsafe [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armnn [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [19.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaramod [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1] (no packageset)
<Laney> xnox: no, but please discuss before implementing, particularly with upstream, particularly for the second one
<Laney> I don't really know what that means btw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-emojis [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
<ricotz> hello, nvidia-graphics-drivers-450 needs to be enabled for i386 builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polyphone [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney:  but my understanding is that britney is triggering autodep8 things in debian. unless it's only debci triggering things all by itself?
<Laney> xnox: it is, based on Testsuite: in the .dsc, same as for us
<Laney> we use the same code there
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, I don't want to upload anything anywhere, I'm just asking you to avoid an useless delta in Ubuntu
<LocutusOfBorg> btw git diff experimental p/ghc shows nothing packaging related, so I guess it is something that comes from upstream...
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  yes, it's cherrypicks from upstream. It's in 8.10, but not in earlier releases.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  do you know if debian will ship with 8.10 or with 8.8 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1032.34~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1022.22~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, you mean next stable? who knows?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1032.34~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> probably 8.10, it will be released next year or later...
<Laney> bah
<Laney> vorlon: can you poke at run-proposed-migration please?
<Laney> I didn't manage to figure out quickly why update_excuses_by_team.html (generate-team-p-m) isn't being updated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flatpak (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1 => 1.6.5-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntugnome) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: infinity (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-1022.22~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1032.34~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: intervals (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.8.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1032.34~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1093.103]
<Laney> it works when you run the script manually
<Laney> so :/
<kenvandine> ahayzen: flatpak sponsored
<ahayzen> kenvandine, thanks! :-)
<Laney> I guess maybe b1 is exiting non-zero?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1] (no packageset)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  oh, if 8.10 is only next year, it seems like my s390x patch should probably be pushed to debian.
<xnox> horum
<xnox> or like 8.8 point release
<mwhudson> xnox: so things are just waiting for riscv builds now?
<mwhudson> i see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pandoc/2.8.1-2ubuntu1/+build/19591286 got restarted
<xnox> mwhudson: yes. I wonder if it will ever complete. Or if it too needs to disable optimization.
<xnox> I guess if arm* failed, RISC does too?
<xnox> wgrant: do you have any history on the above build record of pandoc on riscv64? Is it crashing the build and getting restarted?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> xnox: It was restarted at 13:08, but I don't know how much I'd read into that if I were you since that was somewhere around the time lots of riscv64 builders got very very stuck and we ended up rebooting the host.
<cjwatson> (Well, requeued at 13:08, actually redispatched at 13:52.)
<xnox> Tah
<xnox> 🤞
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-16
<cpaelzer> seems no one got to it yesterday, I beg your pardon for pinging agaun - anyone of ubuntu-archive around to promite liburing in groovy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liburing/+bug/1878006 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1878006 in liburing (Ubuntu) "[MIR] liburing" [Undecided,In progress]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cicero [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.7.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpappsomspp [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otpclient [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, btw, 8.10.1 won't probably ever go in unstable, stackage will probably start tracking 8.10.2 in 3 months or so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enlighten [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> ah, it looks like 'britney stats' might be failing, which is why the script never goes on to update update_excuses_by_team (set -e)
<cpaelzer> sil2100: good morning
<cpaelzer> sil2100: open-vm-tools (SRU to focal) got the last verification in this morning - all other verifications were done for a while already and it ws 14 days in proposed without issue so far. We want that to be in 20.04.1 so it would be great if you could take a look at accepting that on your SRU duty later on.
<sil2100> cpaelzer: hello!
<sil2100> Sure!
<Laney> INDEED
 * Laney eyes that
<sil2100> Oh my, there's quite a lot of SRUs ready for release piled up
<cpaelzer> Laney: on update excuses you asked to be notified if we see something odd
<cpaelzer> I was this morning seeing something which I don't know if it is related, but you'll let me know
<cpaelzer> first I saw qemu on bionic https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#libvirt
<cpaelzer> and it compares itself not to the version in -updates but in -release
<cpaelzer> Then this morning I saw the same for libvirt in focal at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/focal/update_excuses.html#libvirt
<cpaelzer> only one of these uploads is from me, so I slowly no more think that I just did soemthing wrong
<cpaelzer> I found more since then e.g. in Bionic linux-oem
<Laney> cpaelzer: thanks, I'll look when I get a chance
<Laney> but
<Laney> it's not a big problem until we use this to actually migrate packages
<cpaelzer> sure, I just wanted to mention it
<Laney> so medium priority
<Laney> thanks again!
<cpaelzer> TBH I can't even promise it was different in the past
<cpaelzer> yet one would expect the former version of the target pocket I'd think
<cpaelzer> maybe that is even what the script does but since no one uploades as bionic-updates but relies on some magic to put it to the right pocket ...
<Laney> well depending on how bored you are you can look in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses/bionic/
<cpaelzer> thanks - but I'm trying to close out things before a week of PTO, so I'm not piling up more today :-)
<cpaelzer> oh tha is just for the old values
<cpaelzer> yeah that is done quickly
<cpaelzer> yep it was different
<cpaelzer> e.g. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses/bionic/2020-06-01/00:03:06.html.gz shows sssd (1.16.1-1ubuntu1.5 to 1.16.1-1ubuntu1.6)
<cpaelzer> so it is a (slight) regression
<cpaelzer> ddstreet: ^^ FYI since I asked you about it in your qemu bug, it wasn't you :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enlighten [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
<mitya57> Can someone release team member please look at / merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/387421 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/387418?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enlighten [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enlighten [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enlighten [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enlighten [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
<seb128> cpaelzer, hey, liburing promoted
<cpaelzer> thank you seb128
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (focal-proposed/main) [1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.4 => 1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.5] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kstore (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.1.0]
<Laney> looks like the by-team report updated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (focal-proposed/main) [1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.4 => 1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.5] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pulseaudio [source] (focal-proposed) [1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.5]
<seb128> Laney, what was the issue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-memo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-readline [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-strict-list [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-czipwith [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:11~++20200701093119+ffee8040534-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-unbound [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-data-tree-print [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-data-tree-print [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-data-tree-print [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-memo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unsafe [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unsafe [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unsafe [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-memo [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-data-tree-print [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-data-tree-print [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unsafe [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unsafe [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-data-tree-print [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unsafe [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-czipwith [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-emojis [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-emojis [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-emojis [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-memo [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-memo [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-strict-list [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-strict-list [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-emojis [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-emojis [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-memo [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-strict-list [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-microlens-aeson [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-unbound [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-emojis [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-memo [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-readline [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rspec-stubbed-env [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-memo [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-activesync [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.41.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afdko [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-czipwith [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-czipwith [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-microlens-aeson [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-microlens-aeson [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-czipwith [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-microlens-aeson [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-strict-list [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-strict-list [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-microlens-aeson [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dextractor [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extra-window-functions [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsverity-utils [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afdko [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-strict-list [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsverity-utils [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-microlens-aeson [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extra-window-functions [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drm-info [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-audio [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-audio [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-audio [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polyphone [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polyphone [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polyphone [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.0~git20200113.6cbb518-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: shim-canonical (groovy-proposed/primary) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-audio [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-audio [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polyphone [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: redkite (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.8.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-audio [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polyphone [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polyphone [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0.20200612+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-readline [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-readline [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-unbound [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metabat [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-readline [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-unbound [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-sys-proctable [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zim-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-unbound [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-homeplug-exporter [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaramod [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r4d [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zim-tools [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otpclient [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-readline [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-readline [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-unbound [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-homeplug-exporter [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-homeplug-exporter [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-homeplug-exporter [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-aubio [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tombo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-readline [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-unbound [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-homeplug-exporter [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nsntrace [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.9.g35e174d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.09.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-unbound [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-homeplug-exporter [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-homeplug-exporter [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shairplay [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-fortran [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.60+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-fortran [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.60+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-fortran [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.60+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zim-tools [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zim-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zim-tools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rspec-stubbed-env [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-fortran [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.60+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-fortran [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.60+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zim-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libudfread [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rubame [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.3~git20131224.f3c78ba-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-fortran [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.60+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zim-tools [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zim-tools [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-activesync [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.41.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpappsomspp [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libudfread [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libudfread [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libudfread [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaramod [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaramod [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaramod [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libudfread [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libudfread [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaramod [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libudfread [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaramod [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaramod [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shairplay [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shairplay [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shairplay [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shairplay [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shairplay [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shairplay [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0~git20180824.096b61a+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.09.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trf [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [4.09.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [4.09.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trf [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [4.09.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [4.09.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.09.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsverity-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsverity-utils [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsverity-utils [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nsntrace [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.g35e174d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nsntrace [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.g35e174d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nsntrace [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.g35e174d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsverity-utils [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsverity-utils [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nsntrace [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.g35e174d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsverity-utils [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nsntrace [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.g35e174d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nsntrace [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.9.g35e174d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extra-window-functions [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extra-window-functions [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extra-window-functions [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extra-window-functions [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extra-window-functions [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extra-window-functions [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dextractor [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dextractor [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-activesync [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.41.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dextractor [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dextractor [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted modus-themes [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-aubio [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rubame [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0.3~git20131224.f3c78ba-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-wallpapers [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [20.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r4d [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-sys-proctable [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-stubbed-env [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drm-info [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drm-info [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drm-info [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacsql [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacsql [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacsql [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drm-info [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drm-info [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacsql [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drm-info [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacsql [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacsql [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amazon-ec2-utils [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.3+git20200518-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enlighten [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enlighten [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enlighten [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cicero [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enlighten [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enlighten [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enlighten [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ckeditor3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.6.6.1+dfsg-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metabat [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armnn [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [19.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armnn [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [19.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tombo [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armnn [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [19.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tombo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5.1-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, what happened to dwz? all ocaml packages are now FTBFS... both Debian and Ubuntu
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ocaml-mccs/1.1+11-1build2/+build/19597429
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extlib/1.7.7-1build1/+build/19594899
<LocutusOfBorg> (all is actually "some"), I opened debian bug: #965115, happens also there
<ubot5> Debian bug 965115 in src:extlib "extlib: FTBFS in sid (dh_dwz failure)" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/965115
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: dwz didn't change
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-deque [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-finite-field [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-deque [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-finite-field [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-deque [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacsql-sqlite3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~git20200627.1.0d5b0cf4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-finite-field [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-finite-field [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-finite-field [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-deque [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-deque [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Pandoc is at the spot that OOM elsewhere.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-deque [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-finite-field [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2build2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: sil2100: we've found a better solution for src:ipxe in bug 1882671 - if you want clarify you might cancel/remove that from focal-proposed
<ubot5> bug 1882671 in ipxe (Ubuntu Focal) "unbalanced UEFI TPL manipulations in iPXE with DOWNLOAD_PROTO_HTTPS enabled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1882671
<cpaelzer> I'll have an upload fixing it in a while, just want to avoid anyone else re-using that change in the meantime
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sshuttle [source] (focal-proposed) [0.78.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: intervals (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.9.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octavia [source] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0-0ubuntu0.20.04.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, binutils then?
<LocutusOfBorg> I know it didn't change, but the failure is clearly there...
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: ocaml instead?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.9.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, confirmed binutils
<LocutusOfBorg> started from stretch, upgraded dwz to bullseye -> no error, upgraded binutils -> error
<LocutusOfBorg> so I don't know if I want to blame binutils from changing the drawf version, or dwz for not understanding it
<rbalint> doko, could you please drop libselinux from groovy-proposed? it broke systemd and will break more packages building with it
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: no, it's not seen outside binaries built by ocaml, so please find out about bad assumptions made by ocaml
<seb128> rbalint, doko, cf #ubuntu-devel, but it's not clear to me that libselinux is to revert, we are eventually going to need to fix glibc and systemd no?
<doko> sorry, I didn't look a libselinux yet
<rbalint> seb128, we will fix glibc, but it triggers the world while delaying libselinux does not hurt and it's .symbols need fixing anyway
<ddstreet> rbasak could you check the git-ubuntu import of qemu, for bionic it seems to be behind
<rbalint> seb128, doko  dropping libselinux from proposed limits the number of packages to be rebuilt with fixed libselinux
<seb128> rbalint, sorry I might be behind your debugging but I don't see what's buggy in libselinux / what symbol needs fixing, I would be fine removing it if you filed a bug in the BTS stating the problem
<ddstreet> rbasak maybe i'm just being impatient, it's only been a day, so if that's normal then nevermind :)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, for some reason, readelf on the binaries built with one and new binutils result in "Version: 2" that becomes "Version: 0"
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: can you reproduce this without any ocaml usage?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying to understand how to change dwarf format
<Laney> oh I should have updated this channel
<Laney> cd builds are off / paused, while we move the controller host to a new machine
<rbasak> ddstreet: queued since 2020-07-15 12:44:23
<rbasak> (UTC)
<rbasak> So yes, a bit behind, sorry
 * rbasak wonders if there's something wrong with queuing priorities
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-64.58~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-64.58~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1065.70] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-64.58~18.04.1] (kernel)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, dwarf version 0 seems to be not even a thing, so it is binutils fault to set it, regardless of how ocaml invokes it, right?
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Will you have a moment to take a look at my livecd-rootfs upload today?
<sil2100> I need it to start building the appliance images via cdimage properly
<bdmurray> sil2100: for which release?
<sil2100> bdmurray: bionic only
<sil2100> Since this is UC18 specific right now
<sil2100> We could push it for focal too, but per my rationale in the bug, I think it makes no sense right now as we can't really verify it
<bdmurray> sil2100: I'll trade you a review of ubuntu-release-upgrader fro bionic
<sil2100> I might push it for groovy, but for groovy it's even less sensible
<sil2100> bdmurray: deal!
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Status: Image/CD/ISO builds offline for a host mode | Released: Focal 20.04, Bionic 18.04.4 | Archive: Open | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Groovy Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Status: Image/CD/ISO builds offline for a host move | Released: Focal 20.04, Bionic 18.04.4 | Archive: Open | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Groovy Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<Laney> 🙈
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1022.22] (core, kernel)
<cpaelzer> sil2100: rbasak: SRU question - if we have something that we stopped in -proposed
<cpaelzer> sil2100: rbasak: does the next changelog then a) just hop a numbe rand what was in propsoed is never mentioned again
<cpaelzer> or b) lists to revert the changes of the former version
<cpaelzer> or if both are ok, wich is preferred
<cpaelzer> it is functionally the same, I only wonder about the most correct changelog on this
<rbasak> cpaelzer: I think both are OK but use -v when uploading to include both in changes if adding a new entry
<rbasak> I'm not sure which I prefer
<rbasak> Maybe depends on the situation
<cpaelzer> ok then I choose as I want
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Focal 20.04, Bionic 18.04.4 | Archive: Open | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Groovy Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (focal-proposed) [11ubuntu5.1]
<bdmurray> LocutusOfBorg: Which of the two smokeping uploads in the focal SRU queue are worth reviewing?
<Laney> what
<Laney> is this some weird IRC thing where I'm not allowed to set a topic
<vorlon> Laney: sorry, I didn't have a chance to dig into that yesterday, and by the time I looked in the evening I saw you appeared to already have some debugging in progress... and yeah, the previous logs were cutting off before any stats output
<Laney> vorlon: np, it's all good
<Laney> for some reason ben fails when I run it through `lxc exec` as the ubuntu user
<Laney> it just says "Not found", how kind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: oem-stella.cmit-abra-meta (focal-proposed/primary) [20.04~ubuntu2]
<sil2100> bdmurray: oh no! Wanted to review u-r-u for you, but there are no LP bugs in the .changes!
<bdmurray> sil2100: there weren't any in base-files either!
<sil2100> Ah, so it's for .1? ;)
 * sil2100 looks at the changes
<LocutusOfBorg> bdmurray, the latest
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, nvm! All good
<sil2100> Thought it was some regular SRU
<bdmurray> LocutusOfBorg: the latest is a smaller set of changes.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep
<LocutusOfBorg> only what is needed, nothing else
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected oem-stella.cmit-abra-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04~ubuntu2]
<rbasak> ddstreet: I figured it out. The reason qemu is not being prioritised for an incremental update is that it's also scheduled for a reimport, so the priority of that (which is low) currently "wins". As a reimport request makes an incremental import request moot, IYSWIM. If it'd still be useful to you to have qemu updated sooner, I can hold the reimport request - and I can bump the priority so it
<rbasak> happens next. Would you like me to do that?
<rbasak> Bumping the reimport may not help because I suspect qemu will take a very long time to reimport
 * rbasak has no idea what would make sense to tweak in the general case but doesn't suppose it really matters
<ddstreet> rbasak there is no hurry for me, so no need to delay the reimport
<rbasak> OK thanks
<ddstreet> thanks for checking!
<rbasak> You're welcome. I appreciate people finding anomalies - now is a good time to identify all the bugs :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oem-stella.cmit-abra-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04~ubuntu2]
<juliank> I think having no pip is useful, only pip2 and pip3
<juliank> as a transitional thing :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oem-stella.cmit-abra-meta [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [20.04~ubuntu2] (no packageset)
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Status: Image/CD/ISO builds offline for a host move | Released: Focal 20.04, Bionic 18.04.4 | Archive: Open | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Groovy Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<juliank> oh wrong channel
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ shiny new output
<vorlon> sergiodj: libtommath uploaded
<sergiodj> vorlon: hey, thanks!
<juliank> Laney: what's, um, new?
<Laney> why are you uming?
<Laney> auto transitions are now auto generated each time
<Laney> it shows you when there are collisions
<Laney> layer calculation is (supposedly) better / fixed compared to before
<juliank> Laney: ah nice
<juliank> Laney: Was missing collisions :)
<juliank> Laney: I just only use it like once per year or so, so it's hard to notice the diffs
<juliank> Laney: thanks for the update!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected smokeping [source] (focal-proposed) [2.7.3-2ubuntu20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oem-stella.cmit-abra-meta [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20.04~ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.12.0-0ubuntu5]
<vorlon> doko: now we have new ben running which shows calculation of transition collisions; https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/auto-nettle.html does show x265
<vorlon> rolling back gst-plugins-bad1.0 to unentangle
<cjwatson> Laney: well done, I'm glad you managed to sort that out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfprint (focal-proposed/main) [1:1.90.1+tod1-0ubuntu4 => 1:1.90.2+tod1-0ubuntu1~20.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> Laney: would be nice to have all collisions on one page
<Laney> cjwatson: cheers
<Laney> doko: how's your ocaml? :>
 * Laney gets it cronned up
<vorlon> xnox: should https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/boost1.71.html be deleted?  is ben good enough to do a correct auto* tracker?
<doko> Laney: maybe not better than yours ;p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1022.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-64.58~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-64.58~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-64.58~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1065.70]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ipp-usb (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.9.9-1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: what time frame does later refer to in bug 1887673?
<ubot5> bug 1887673 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Bionic) "Add support for building Ubuntu appliance images" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1887673
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.44]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (focal-proposed) [2.3.6-0ubuntu2~20.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exfatprogs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cglm [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-orgalist [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debmutate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canadian-ham-exam [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-yuin-gluare [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170607.d7c94f1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: idseq-bench [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200627.4040457-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kafs-client [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libeconf [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: listparser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-colorfield [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ete3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyrdfa [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.2~ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tmd710-tncsetup [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-logr-logr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iotop-c [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighter [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-duckpy [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readerwriterqueue [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc-proto [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20200526.dd2dca3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-crc32c [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwix-tools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mistletoe [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-wgrep [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.2+9.gf0ef9bf-1] (no packageset)
<kanashiro> sil2100: could you please take a look at LP #1868500 again when you have some time?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1868500 in golang-github-prometheus-client-golang (Ubuntu) "Please remove binaries for 0.9.2-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868500
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dials-data [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-avast-apkparser [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190516.3b8c5ef-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-eventemitter3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: umap-learn [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.4.5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-conquer [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gridtext [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exfatprogs [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fairy-stockfish [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cglm [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iotop-c [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hlint [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kafs-client [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cglm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iotop-c [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libeconf [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tmd710-tncsetup [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exfatprogs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gridtext [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwix-tools [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libeconf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vienna-rna [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.4.14+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kafs-client [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwix-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hlint [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-crc32c [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hlint [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.1.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gridtext [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-conquer [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tmd710-tncsetup [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fairy-stockfish [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cglm [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iotop-c [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exfatprogs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iotop-c [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exfatprogs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwix-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iotop-c [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-conquer [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cglm [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exfatprogs [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hlint [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iotop-c [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-crc32c [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gridtext [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-finite-field [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: infinity (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kstore (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exfatprogs [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iotop-c [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-conquer [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-finite-field [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-crc32c [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fairy-stockfish [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tmd710-tncsetup [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwix-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: intervals (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.8.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cglm [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exfatprogs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fairy-stockfish [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hlint [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iotop-c [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kafs-client [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwix-tools [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libeconf [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gridtext [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tmd710-tncsetup [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cglm [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hlint [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kafs-client [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libeconf [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gridtext [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bchoppr (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.6.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bshapr (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.9-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exfatprogs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.0~git20200113.6cbb518-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: redkite (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.8.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exfatprogs [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwix-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vienna-rna [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.14+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: dragonfly-reverb (groovy-proposed/primary) [3.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-crc32c [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tmd710-tncsetup [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iotop-c [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bsequencer (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.4.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: shim-canonical (groovy-proposed/primary) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-conquer [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fairy-stockfish [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canadian-ham-exam [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-wgrep [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.2+9.gf0ef9bf-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted idseq-bench [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200627.4040457-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted listparser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-crc32c [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-duckpy [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mistletoe [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readerwriterqueue [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted umap-learn [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dials-data [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwix-tools [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-colorfield [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyrdfa [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.2~ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-avast-apkparser [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20190516.3b8c5ef-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ete3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-eventemitter3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tmd710-tncsetup [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cglm [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-orgalist [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-logr-logr [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc-proto [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20200526.dd2dca3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kafs-client [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighter [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tmd710-tncsetup [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debmutate [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-yuin-gluare [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20170607.d7c94f1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libeconf [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exfatprogs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libeconf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iotop-c [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacsql-sqlite3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0~git20200627.1.0d5b0cf4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-deque [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-deque [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-deque [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kiwix-tools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-deque [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gridtext [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cglm [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cglm [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libeconf [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tmd710-tncsetup [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kiwix-tools [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gridtext [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exfatprogs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iotop-c [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-crc32c [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tmd710-tncsetup [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fairy-stockfish [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-conquer [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-crc32c [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-deque [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-deque [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-crc32c [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gridtext [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-finite-field [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-finite-field [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-finite-field [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vienna-rna [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [2.4.14+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-finite-field [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-finite-field [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-finite-field [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipp-usb [sync] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
<xnox> vorlon:  yes. no auto-tracker cannot do defaults -> (real, real1) transitions yet. Hence python, boost, ruby, etc. all done as manual trackers.
<xnox> vorlon:  i wonder if multiple source packages for boost outlived it's purpose. or if old boost should be uploaded as boost1.67 and boost should roll forward and generate defaults packages too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipp-usb [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipp-usb [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipp-usb [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipp-usb [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> vorlon:  i get weird email cause you are moving things about, right?
<xnox> gst-plugins-bad1.0?!
<vorlon> xnox: I don't know what email you are getting
<vorlon> xnox: gst-plugins-bad1.0 was a downgrade to untangle ghc from x265 which is not ready (blocks on autopkgtests)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipp-usb [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipp-usb [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipp-usb [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vienna-rna [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.4.14+dfsg-1]
<vorlon> augh, pandoc has to build everything twice? (riscv64)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipp-usb [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-crc32c [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
<vorlon> (is that a question of prof vs regular build?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gridtext [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1092.102~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1050.54~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-112.113~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-brentp-goluaez [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160116.dd35d08-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-112.113~16.04.1] (kernel)
<mitya57> Laney: thanks for merging my MPs! Do you know if autopkgtest-cloud needs some manual deploy, or I can already try to retry the test?
<vorlon> it does require manual deployment
 * Laney adds /snap/bin to ubuntu-archive@snakefruit's crontab PATH 🙄
<Laney> mitya57: both halves of your question are true :>
<mitya57> thanks :)
<vorlon> xnox: I guess if I'm going to demote libpandoc-wrapper-perl, I should also block-proposed it
<xnox> vorlon:  yes, that is the demote-to-proposed process.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1092.102~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-112.113~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-112.113~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1050.54~16.04.1]
<vorlon> xnox: generally things that are demoted are demoted for reasons that will keep the package there without further intervention
<vorlon> or they're removed from the archive instead of demoting
<vorlon> but in this case there's a circular build-dep between libpandoc-wrapper-perl and libpandoc-elements-perl so I'm saving us some future pain
<mwhudson> pandoc on riscv seems to have gone backwards??
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sudo (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.31-1ubuntu1 => 1.8.31-1ubuntu1.1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-brentp-goluaez [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.0~git20160116.dd35d08-1]
<vorlon> mwhudson: it's not backwards, it's a second build of the source; I'm guessing this is prof vs regular but I haven't looked
<xnox> mwhudson:  vorlon: i was around when it finished first round and started the second round.
<xnox> i think it is three rounds in total, no?
<xnox> docs, normal, prof
<xnox> i'ts on the first one
<xnox> i'ts on the _third_ one
<xnox> now
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-17
<vorlon> the docs package build requires a rebuild of all the sources?  how horrible
<xnox> it's not that dramatic, it builds/extracts api things. it's a lot quicker than the other two
<xnox> but like parsing is done with the compiler hence like monadfail stuff often already failed at doc generation.
<vorlon> doko: a rerun of update-i386-whitelist wants to drop gcc-snapshot out of the list for groovy; seems this is because it was deleted from the release pocket yesterday.  does this need added to the overrides in the script?
<vorlon> doko: (current package has built on i386, so if it's coming back to the release pocket it doesn't hurt things to have it temporarily dropped from the whitelist right now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed gcc-snapshot from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libdigest-hmac-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libemail-valid-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libnet-dns-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libnet-ip-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libtext-levenshtein-perl from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libdata-validate-domain-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libtime-duration-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added nvidia-graphics-drivers-440-server to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added nvidia-graphics-drivers-450 to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added nvidia-graphics-drivers-450-server to i386-whitelist in groovy
<mwhudson> xnox, vorlon: ah
<ricotz> vorlon, hi, does this affect to focal too already? https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/ubuntu-archive-tools/nvidia-450-whitelist/+merge/387503
<ricotz> otherwise this needs to be fixed for a focal "seed" too
<doko> vorlon: yes, I removed it to speed up the libgc transition, didn't think that it would be dropped
<doko> Laney: something changed with the new ben: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/libgc.html  the riscv64 column isn't marked as bad
<Laney> doko: if you put your mouse on the ‽ you get some more information about the state
<doko> Laney: is the "red" marking gone for everything?
<Laney> doko: no
<Laney> doko: https://salsa.debian.org/debian/ben/-/blob/master/doc/refman.txt#L244 does this help?
<Laney> It could be in this case that anything which mateches /libgc1c2/ also matches /libgc1/
<Laney> i.e. put some \b in
<doko> ok, I'll try that one. the debian auto tracker already has this
<Laney> oops, I messed up when checking out the transition tracker branch
<Laney> the 'go' script assumed it was a bound branch, but I 'brz branch'ed it
<Laney> should be fixed for subsequent runs, and the configs should actually update now
 * Laney always got slightly confused by that concept
<Laney> maybe not confused, but I forget about its existence regularly
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, we got an arm64 important fix for build failure in glibc/debian/sid, can we please have a merge in Ubuntu?
<LocutusOfBorg>    * debian/patches/any/git-surplus-tls-accounting.diff: backport TLS surplus
<LocutusOfBorg>      accounting from upstream.  Closes: #964141.
<doko> rbalint: ^^^
<LocutusOfBorg> this fixes *lots* of failures on arm64, just google for "cannot allocate memory in static TLS block"
<doko> just wondering why we didn't see that before. or did we see that?
<LocutusOfBorg> we did see that, in really lots of places
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. pyside2
<LocutusOfBorg> for some reasons, e.g. jemalloc people, and other python folks, found that changing the order of the imported libraries was "hiding" the issue
<LocutusOfBorg> so, the world workarounded that issue
<LocutusOfBorg> except for pyside2, because for qtwebengine, even changing the preload order didn't work, because of meh, size maybe?
<LocutusOfBorg> I would even SRU for focal this change
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (focal-proposed) [1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.5]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, node-srs: can we please kick it out? it is out from testing, and FTBFS with new nodejs. No rc bug in Debian for the new failure because they didn't even fix the old one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (focal-proposed) [1.187.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yaru-theme (focal-proposed/main) [20.04.7 => 20.04.8] (desktop-core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freecad (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.16.6712+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 => 0.16.6712+dfsg1-1ubuntu2.1] (no packageset)
<xnox> sil2100:  please push .44 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/2.525.44 into livecd-rootfs git repo ubuntu/bionic branch?
<xnox> sil2100:  or is there a merge proposal that i should merge it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluebird-gtk-theme (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.3-1ubuntu0.20.04.1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> xnox: ok, doing that!
<sil2100> (there is an MP for that, but I'll just merge it now)
<sil2100> xnox: done
<xnox> thanks
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg, doko  i plan doing the merge and landing glibc fixes early next week
<rbalint> i think it does not fully fix +1 maintenance for me, hence the next week
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<xnox> pandoc failed to build
<xnox> uploading it again, but now adding riscv64 to no-optimization builds
<xnox> it seems like it must have failed during the profiling build
<xnox> mwhudson:  vorlon: ^
<xnox> there is no build-log
<xnox> i wonder if we should report this to ghc upstream, that new llvm profiling builds not happy on arm & riscv64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipxe (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.0+git-20190109.133f4c4-0ubuntu3.1 => 1.0.0+git-20190109.133f4c4-0ubuntu3.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> Laney, could you please revisit https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/ubuntu-archive-tools/retry-intermittent/+merge/384468 ? the branch name is a misnomer since it just retries failures based on any user-provided pattern
<rbalint> Laney, i can rename the branch if that's preferred
<Laney> rbalint: I'll try to take a look next week, thanks for the ping
<Laney> bdmurray: sil2100: Just realised it's eoan day
<Laney> maybe we should do the changelogs.u.c bit and the announcement today and the rest another time?
<bdmurray> Laney: I did the Error Tracker stuff yesterday, can do changelogs today
<Laney> merci merci
<Laney> sil2100: just seen that appliance images mr comment, note we're in the middle of switching to ancientminister right now
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Focal 20.04, Bionic 18.04.4 | Archive: Open | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Groovy Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<Laney> back online on the new host now, cdimage members should get mail shortly
<Laney> bdmurray: sil2100: I'll send the EOL email then
<sil2100> Laney: thank you for that!
<sil2100> And for all the EOLing work ;)
<Laney> none of the hard stuff has happened yet :p
<Laney> I wonder if I should add *the* comma in
<vorlon> xnox: thanks for the reupload of pandoc.  also, <table flip>
<bdmurray> meta-release updated
<vorlon> doko: it gets dropped because seed generation only looks at the release pocket, not -proposed; so things missing from release pocket get dropped
<vorlon> rbalint: why do we want to let python-cogent into the release pocket with failing autopkgtests, vs deleting it from -proposed and letting Debian fix it?
<Laney> it's sent
<Laney> vorlon: can haz moderation?
<vorlon> Laney: done
<Laney> merci
<vorlon> není zač
<rbalint> vorlon, it is just the autopkgest that does not pass on single core machine, the packages is ok
<vorlon> rbalint: ok.  I asked this question on the mp also if you want to answer there :)
<rbalint> vorlon, i just saw it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.8p10+dfsg-5ubuntu7.1 => 1:4.2.8p10+dfsg-5ubuntu7.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgclib [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgclib [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.176-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgclib [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.176-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: equinox-bundles [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.16+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.176-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neutron-tempest-plugin [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgclib [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgclib [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unifont [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:13.0.03-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.176-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.176-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgclib [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.11.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> vorlon:  mwhudson: regular build finished, profiled build starting on pandoc riscv64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rabbitmq-server (bionic-proposed/main) [3.8.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 3.6.10-1ubuntu0.4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> apw:  groovy-release kernel is very old. the one from -proposed not migrating, as it needs NBS cleanup, etc. i've copied up focal-proposed kernel to groovy-proposed
<xnox> apw:  but it would be nice if we can somehow migrate it to groovy-release.
<xnox> apw:  all our autopkgtests using vulnerable kernels basically.
<xnox> as well as daily groovy images =/
<apw> xnox, good point, will get someone to poke the testing and see if we can get it out
<apw> it has to be better than nothing
<xnox> apw:  i think it needs AA to cleanup all the intermediate stuff out.
<apw> yep i assumed i was on the hook for that
<xnox> apw:  i feel like you might want to remove blocking hint on groovy kernel altogether?
<xnox> apw:  it feels odd to block copy up kernels.
<xnox> but you feel different.
<apw> they are blocked till the primaries pass testing, and then released togther in theory
<xnox> ack
<xnox> apw:  how much should be copied up then? everything?
<apw> the things marked copy up in our table; i have scripting to do it
<xnox> apw:  i feel like i want ongoing report of things archive-wide that are older in groovy-release than focal-proposed
<xnox> apw:  is that report published somewhere? cause like any core-dev can copy things up to devel-proposed. there is nothing special about that.
<xnox> copied up linux & linux-riscv
<xnox> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#kernel-packages i guess is a good list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (focal-proposed/main) [1:20.04.21 => 1:20.04.22] (core)
<tsimonq2> On today's episode of "what was I thinking?" - please REJECT bluebird-gtk-theme from bionic UNAPPROVED.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluebird-gtk-theme (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1 => 1.3-1ubuntu0.20.04.1] (ubuntustudio)
<tsimonq2> *That* is where it should go.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bluebird-gtk-theme [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1ubuntu0.20.04.1]
<vorlon> Laney: the new-britney output for build-essential looks wrong; it says it's not running autopkgtests on armhf/arm64/s390x but this is only arch: all packages that are uninstallable
<Eickmeyer[m]> bluebird-gtk-theme hasn't been used by Ubuntu Studio in years, I don't know why it's still in our packageset. That's 100% a Xubuntu thing.
<Eickmeyer[m]> tsimonq2: ^
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: node-srs: what do you want to do with node-millstone
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: n/m, I'll remove it
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer[m]: It's in the seed for Bionic and Focal, is it still there for Groovy?
<tsimonq2> Er, the packageset.
<xnox> pandoc is still building =(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: icingaweb2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-1 => 2.4.1-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> still building is better than not still building
<xnox> last time it failed after 130
<xnox> it's at 118 at the moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 46 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openscap (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.15-1ubuntu0.1 => 1.2.15-1ubuntu0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openscap (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.16-2ubuntu3 => 1.2.16-2ubuntu3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted equinox-bundles [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.16+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgclib [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.176-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.176-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neutron-tempest-plugin [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unifont [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1:13.0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgclib [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.176-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1:5.8.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgclib [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.176-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgclib [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgclib [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgclib [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.11.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.176-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-growl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cooler [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.8.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-growl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cooler [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.8.8-1]
<xnox> at 130 point
<xnox> please ubuntu archive reject uploads with ~ppa in the version string
<xnox> it did =) cause it was lower anyway, good.
<tsimonq2> I almost wonder if such a check could be automatic.
<xnox> pandoc at 131
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-18
<vorlon> xnox: 154/158 the suspense is killing me
<xnox> as long as there is no openstack outage, it should upload fine at this point
<mwhudson> "Finished 13 hours ago (took 2 days, 12 hours, 18 minutes, 17.1 seconds)"
<mwhudson> oh i see you uploaded a noopt on riscv64 too
<mwhudson> which is nearly done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinputsynth [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinputsynth [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinputsynth [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinputsynth [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinputsynth [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monado [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monado [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monado [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monado [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monado [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinputsynth [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monado [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1092.102] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quart [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpgme1.0 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpgme1.0 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpgme1.0 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpgme1.0 [i386] (groovy-proposed/main) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpgme1.0 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpgme1.0 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
<xnox> uploading haskell-resolv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpgme1.0 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/main) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monado [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.6.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quart [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinputsynth [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monado [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monado [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monado [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monado [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monado [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinputsynth [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinputsynth [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinputsynth [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinputsynth [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinputsynth [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
#ubuntu-release 2020-07-19
<mwhudson> ah so ghc now held up on qemu, yay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [s390x] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200706+dfsg-2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200706+dfsg-2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200706+dfsg-2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [i386] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200706+dfsg-2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200706+dfsg-2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/main) [20200706+dfsg-2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpgme1.0 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpgme1.0 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpgme1.0 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpgme1.0 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [20200706+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [i386] (groovy-proposed) [20200706+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [20200706+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpgme1.0 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpgme1.0 [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [20200706+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpgme1.0 [i386] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.1-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [20200706+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [20200706+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmonad-wallpaper [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.4-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmonad-wallpaper [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.4-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmonad-wallpaper [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.4-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmonad-wallpaper [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.4-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dhall [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.30.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmonad-wallpaper [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.4-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dhall [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.30.0-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> xnox: agreed on the build-essential thing I think, we should run tests where the depends problem is one of the "never mind" ones
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/commit/?id=d59b2d5613e5892f8c20a9641dceb9c6583862db
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmonad-wallpaper [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.4-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dhall [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.30.0-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> mwhudson: yeap
<xnox> Hm let me ping him, if qemu 5.0 is ok to remove, to push rebuilt 4.2, to let things migrate.
<xnox> mwhudson: I should not have entangled nettle and ghc transitions.
<frederikf[m]> Hello - Trevinho told me to ask here to get the yaru package into focal: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<frederikf[m]> I am not sure I understood exactly what I should do but yes, here I am asking to get it into focal 😆 Is this the correct channel? Anything else we need to do?
<vorlon> ogra_: why am I getting duplicate cron reports from ancientminister in your name?
<vorlon> rolling back haskell-githash which resets the ghc transition. :P
<ogra_> vorlon, i have no idea ... what is ancientminister even ?
<vorlon> ogra_: the replacement for nusakan; so you have an account on there.  Do you have a cronjob in your account that maybe wasn't working on nusakan but is now?
<ogra_> hmm
<cjwatson> I see someone has disabled the duplicate cron jobs as cjwatson@nusakan, at least
<vorlon> ogra_: it's ancientminister.internal
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah, how much has to be rebuilt if qemu gets rolled back?
<ogra_> ogra@ancientminister:~$ crontab -l|grep -v ^#
<ogra_> ogra@ancientminister:~$
<ogra_> nothing there
<ogra_> (just a poilerplate crontab with a lot of comment lines)
<mwhudson> qemu is held up by the increased memory usage of system emulation right?
<vorlon> hmm
<ogra_> same on nusakan ...
<mwhudson> or is there other stuff too
<vorlon> ogra_: ok thanks for checking
<mwhudson> oh wait "Built-Using: qemu gcc-10"
<mwhudson> hm but that's only held up by ecl
<mwhudson> i must say excuses is _way_ easier to follow now
<mwhudson> hmmm https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/cl-alexandria/groovy/arm64
<mwhudson> vorlon: are you around to potential merge some hints?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-feeds [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.13.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
